# Circuitos excitadores de alto voltaje con Flyback



## Elvis! (Ene 1, 2008)

Hace un tiempo mi padre me dijo que tenia un monitor de PC el cual entre los dos decidimos probar y como no funcionaba su destino fue tragico.

Entre todo eso encontre un Flyback el cual trate de hacer funcionar pero me di cuenta de que no entiendo nada...Solo puedo leer en cada uno de sus 10 pines

COL ABL +B GND 180V -12V HT 12V NC y un pin que no posee ninguna referencia..entre COL y ABL

Y de todos estos terminos solo entiendo Gnd que supongo casi con seguridad que es "Tierra"
180V y 12V...Todos los demas no entiendo de ninguna manera...y lo que quisiera es armar un circuito como los que se pueden ver en Youtube sobre Flybacks y descargas que los mismos producen..Solo quiero hacer saber que tengo conocimiento de que este tema ya esta creado  pero devido a que nunca recibi ayuda de ninguna persona en mis post me veo obligado a crearlo..

Agradeceria toda su ayuda y comprención!


----------



## Elvic (Ene 2, 2008)

bueno aunque no podría decirte a ciencia cierta que significa cada uno de los pines en ese flyback

Te comento lo siguiente:
El Flyback que se usa  un monitor de PC  es complicado por lo difícil de entender a simple vista.

Solo se usa traen devanados que se usan Para generar voltajes de referencia, que sirven en la placa para otros propósitos, también se pueden sacar otras fuentes etc.

Recuerda que el flyback lo que hace es proporcionar un voltaje bastante elevado, que básicamente es para lo que se utilizan, y en la gran mayoría de los circuitos que mencionas de los vídeos youtube es para lo que lo utilizan; como lo hacen, pues conectando un oscilador al primario del flyback.  

En resumen si solo lo quieres usar para hacer algún circuito experimental, busca el modelo del flyback y te das cuenta de cual es el primario y así realizas lo que requieras.

Pero cuidado con el alto voltaje es peligroso experimentar con ese tipo de circuitos...

Aquí te dejo un un enlace 
si le quieres dar una leída, es sobre flyback en TV´s
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/flyback.htm#Cap3


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 2, 2008)

Estoy entendiendo un poco mas sobre todo esto...
Lo unico que me falta es encontrar cual es el pin de salida de voltaje es decir el pin que se conecta a la entrada de voltaje la cual es +B todos los demas pines no me proporcionaran ningun voltage significativamente util o espectacular..Y por ultimo que tipo de oscilador podria utilizar para probarlo?

Gracias por todo!


----------



## Elvic (Ene 2, 2008)

hola 

mira esto es lo que encontré en otro post y que menciona el oscilador como debe ser.



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Con un simple mosfet y un 555 a 15khz, facil no..., ponle un divisor de tension con resistencias de unos megas (mejor algunas en seriey 1/2 Wat) para poder medir la tension y proteger un poco contra la falta de carga.
> 
> Lo que yo lei es que no te puedes psar con la tension porque si no creas ozono y eso no interesa.
> typically 4,000 to 5,000 Volts
> ...


el post es este 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/filtro-aire-electricidad-estatica-8715/
aunque creo que deberíamos tener mas referencia de que es lo que deseas realizar o si solo quieres saber mas del flyback....

Bien eso del la salida pues es el alto voltaje  
ahora en el enlace que te mande hay un circuito 

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-fb.htm


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 3, 2008)

Lo que deseo hacer es un dispositivo como los que ya nombre en el primer post (Un dispositivo como los que se ve en Youtbe YouTube - Flyback Transformer High Voltage Fun!

Lo que esta claro es que tengo que conectar un oscilador al Flyback para hacerlo funcionar directamente o enrrollar unos cables alrededor del hierro del Flyback como muestra en el video y a dichos cables conectar el oscilador...No tengo muy claro como lo tengo que hacer...si de lo que quiero hacer y de los peligros que esto representa para mi integridad fisica o la de las demas personas que puedan verse afectadas...Pero volviendo al tema eso es basicamente lo que pretendo construir..Un dispositivo capaz de generar altos voltajes utilizando un Flyback de television(color) y un oscilador que tambien utilize un transistor 2N3055...
Todas las demas especificaciones las dejo en sus manos porque mis conocimientos en electronicas ya fueron superados...

 Gracias por todo!


----------



## Elvic (Ene 4, 2008)

Es una mentira lo que aparece en el video 
de que solo al conectar esos dos devanados como se ve en la imagen, jamas provocaría algo en el flyback



Las conexiones se realizan en los devanados del flyback(recuadro azul), como lo explica en el anterior enlace que que puse +B.
la salida en amarillo
solo se usa el IC 555 para armar  el oscilador y el driver es el transistor que mencionas para manejar la corriente en el enlace que te comento viene explicado como debes hacerlo es la figura 1-B.
y da una explicación de como debes trabajarlo puedes omitir el amperimetro y lo armas y debe funcionar.
pues eso es básicamente, sino esperemos que alguien del foro confirme lo que te digo no vaya ser, que este equivocado jeje

 8) 
suerT


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 5, 2008)

Lo suponia...por poco y me pongo a trabajar en vano...solo necesitaba la ayuda de alguien mas experto que yo..

Entonces lo que es correcto es conectar el oscilador formado por el IC 555 al Flyback, a +B mas precisamente...lo que no entiendo es a que otro pin de Flyback debo conectar el terminal libre del oscilador (donde aparece el "?") ..esta es una imagen modificada de un circuito que en lugas de utilizar un Flyback utiliza una bobina de encendido, las usadas por los automoviles...solamente lo modifique quitando la bobina...

Pero tengo algunas dudas extras...

1º Es esta la configuracion que tengo que utilizar para hacer funcionar el Flyback?
2º Las resistencias variables van desde 1 Ohm a 10K Ohms?
3º El capacitor es de 1pF?..No entiendo bien lo ( .1 )

Gracias por tu ayuda *Elvic*


----------



## Elvic (Ene 7, 2008)

hola 
bien pues te comento que seguí investigando un poquito mas, sobre este tema y al parecer creo que no tengo mucha razón en el comentario anterior, respecto a lo que considere es una mentira; 
y como te decía  buscando un poquito mas encontré esto 












http://www.ikkaro.com/fabricar-flyback-driver

http://www.electronixandmore.com/project/11.html




http://www.powerlabs.org/flybackdriver.htm

suerT


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias Elvic!

Me ayudo muchisimo toda tu información 

El problema es que no dispongo de ningun Flyback de televisor blanco y negro el cual es mucho mas sencillo..solo dispongo de los que saque de una PC y de un televisor color es por eso que preguntaba a que otro pin devia conecatar el oscilador pero de todos modos gracias ya encontrare algun televisor en desuso..la zona en la que vivo tiene una red electrica tan pesima y deficiente que se queman bastantes electrodomesticos al mes...Para los que trabajan en electronica el dinero $$ abunda!..Pero eso no viene al caso...

Gracias de todos modos..me sacaste unas cuantas dudas pendientes...

Si surgen dudas te consulto!


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 20, 2008)

Hola de nuevo...aca ando sin poder hacer funcionar mi flyback por falta de información y porque lo havia perdido..jeje

Alguien conoce alguna pagina donde se muestren los diagramas de los flaybacks..
Yo encontre los diagramas de HR pero tengo una duda..

En la imagen siguiente se puede ver el circuito de un flyback..el cual es un reemplazo del flayback que tengo (un TAT1412A)..y quisiera saber si el circuito de mi flayback es el mismo que el de este reemplazo..

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

No se extrañen cuando me vean lanzando chispas tambien!


----------



## cooperharris (Mar 20, 2008)

hola a  todos amigos , tambien estoy por  hacer esos experimentos para probar algunas leyes de  testa, el genio de la corriente alterna, elvis  el circuito posteado arriva esta muy bien ,  ya me habian mostrado ese  y al parecer funciona, no creo que tengas problemas con el flyback que  tienes , son muy parecidos,  solo ten una cosa presente, lo importante es el cable de alta tension, usualmente  de color rojo, un cable grueso que esta en la parte  superior  de el flyback, estamos en contacto, tambien  me dispongo a hacerlo muy pronto, saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony,  es desaprovechar el flyback usar un 2N3055 , tenes que usar un transistor de salida horizontal (como el que estaba en el monitor donde sacaste ESE flyback).

El motivo es precisamente por como trabaja el flyback. 
La elevacion de tension ocurre durante el corte del transistor, ahi, la tension CE se te va a cerca de 1000V, tiene que ser un transistor que soporte eso, un 2N3055 en conmutacion soporta apenas 100V ->  no vas a llegar ni cerca de los 10kV


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Este es el transistor que se encontraba cerca (ademas sospechosamente tiene un buen disipador)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Por exelencia un transistor H es el D1555 el cual trae un diodo damper no llega a los $4
fijate que tambien el flyback trae unos condensadores de sintonizacion al rededor del colector del tr. la mejor frecuencia de trabajo yo diria que ronda entre los 15Khz y los 25Khz

PD; el transistor trabaja con 115v es npn. Recorda que los cosos esos no estan echos para tener mucha carga. por lo general la alta tension esta quietita sin joder a nadie. cuando le dan un par de vueltas al nucleo es para usarlo con un oscilador con retroalimentacion. y me imagino que si le ponen un par de vueltas con alambre mas grueso sara para usarlo con menos tension. Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 21, 2008)

El circuito que publicó *elvic* funciona, yo lo hice el año pasado, y alimentado con 12V, un buen disipador con ventilación forzada por las dudas, y un flyback de un monitor B/N de 14'' andubo barbaro.

Hice un par de pruebas con distintos transistores y el mejor que me andubo fue el 2N3055. Probé el de salida horizontal del monitor, y el de otro monitor pero no tenían tan buen rendimiento.
También probé el flyback de otro monitor color 15'' pero no tenía tanto rendimiento como el otro.
El transistor con el disipadorsote que le puse no calienta y se puede usar la fuente de alta tensión por horas continuamente sin que le pase nada.

Ah, otra cosa, de cuantas más pulgadas sea el TV/Monitor del que sacan el flyback más voltaje pueden conseguir (tiene más aislación el flyback)

Haganlo, yo durante años lo quise hacer y siempre pensé que era algo muy complicado y peligroso. Peligroso es,pero no TANTO como puede parecer (o como le puede parecer a cooperharris que todavía no se anima a armar la fuente  ). Y dificil para nada, la pueden armar en unos minutos a la fuente, y sin gastar un peso si usan el transistor, el disipador, el flyback y las resistencias del mismo TV/Monitor.

Cualquier duda me agregan al msn o me preguntan por acá!



Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Acabo de hacer unas pruebas y nada! Creo que el flyback esta muerto


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 21, 2008)

Antes que nada probá de invertir la conexión del bobinado de feedback, probablemente sea eso. Fijate tambien la alimentación y que esté todo en orden.

Y sino conseguir otro flyback no puede ser TAN dificil.


Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Para mi es un poco dificil conseguir el fly back! No tngo familiares tecnicos y el basurero está a 10 Km de mi ksa!


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 21, 2008)

*Anthony*..cuando yo trate de probar mi Flyback tambien pense que estaba muerto..Pero despues de unas cuantas pruebas me di cuenta del funcionamiento..Para saber si funciona tenes que localizar ciertos pines bajo el Flyback..En primer lugar localiza GND (En mi flyback esta escrito sobre el PCB bajo el Flyback ovbiamente) si no encontras GND empeza a hacer contacto entre todos los pines y desde la salida de alto voltje en la parte superior del flyback deriva un cables al cual lo tenes que acercar a cada uno de los pines inferiores mientras haces contacto y cuando salte una chispa en uno de los pines vas a saber que ese es GND..Por ejempli en mi flyback la chispa solamente salta desde la salida de Alto voltaje hasta el pin numero 5 si mal no recuerdo..No creo que este dañado..
En cuanto al basurero que nombraste...tiene televisores desechados y esas cosas? o crees q los tiene?


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 21, 2008)

Me olvidaba..si el Flyback no funciona directamente conectando algun circuito a los pines lo que podes hacer es bobinar por el exterior un cable y con la suficiente potencia logras inducir un buen campo magnetico en el secundario lograndoi que funcione adecuadamente..Como el circuito que mostro *Elvic* en el principio..

Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cuantas vueltas? Con que nucleo?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 21, 2008)

por lo Gral los flyback se rompen en el secundario no en el primario. seponen a masa los capa o los diodos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2008)

Amigo elvis! yo realizé tu opcion pero tampoco funciono! Tendré que esperar a conseguir un flybabk de una TV de 20 " para hacer chispas de las buenas y ahogarme con el ozono que produce (jejejeje Drix)


----------



## leop4 (Mar 22, 2008)

vieron este video YouTube - Jugando con 30kV yo lo voy a intentar, ayer desarme un monitor BK que tenia por hay tirado jejeje.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cuidado con acercar tanto la llema de los dedos! Te puede quemar feo!


----------



## leop4 (Mar 22, 2008)

que?  no solamente te tira una patada sino que tambien te quema no lo sabia eso....


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Asi es.. Tambien sumale una buena porcion de ozono y otros gases irritantes! Ademas una estática terrible que hasta te tranca la PC si la tienes al lado!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Anthony123 me parece que  estas exajerando un poco, jaja. 

No se si hiciste esta prueba, yo lo hice con una mesa de formica, Flyback + triplicador, queria ver algo asi como plasma y le puse una bombita de 200w ( son mas grandes) rota, todo apollado en la mesa, apague la luz para ver mejor y o sorpresa, cada cosa en la mesa,( tornillos, destornilladores, cuaderno, etc) tiraba por las partes mas agudas como un resplandor azul, acercas la mano a la mesa y tambien saltan chispas imperceptibles con luz y no se sienten a la mano. Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 23, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> vieron este video http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=zqENUIXh-h0&feature=related yo lo voy a intentar, ayer desarme un monitor BK que tenia por hay tirado jejeje.



Ese tipo está loco... El cable que utilizó para la tierra de la alta tensión no es ni remotamente apto para alta tensión.

Estudios dicen que el ozono produce cancer y otras cosas malas.

En mi caso todos los dispositivos USB murieron cuando probé la fuente de alta tensión cerca de la pc, sino preguntenle a *Anthony* 
Estaba mostrandole por webcam mi fuente y se trabó la webcam y el mouse (las dos únicas cosas usb conectadas)   


Salu2!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

O vos tenes mala suerte o yo my buena. Nunca me paso nada. Tenes toma tierra, en tu instalacion?

Hay ozonisadores de ambiente. Cosa eh loco.

El cable que usa es masa. yo ni en pedo pongo los dedos tan cerca. Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> O vos tenes mala suerte o yo my buena. Nunca me paso nada. Tenes toma tierra, en tu instalacion?
> 
> Hay ozonisadores de ambiente. Cosa eh loco.
> 
> El cable que usa es masa. yo ni en pedo pongo los dedos tan cerca. Saludos




1) Si, tengo buena conexión de tierra.

2) También hay cigarrillos que tienen polonio 210 (substancia radioactiva) entre otras cosas.
Se usa ozono pero en condiciones controladas y no está muy aprobado que digamos...

3) Yo tampoco  



Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Flyback + triplicador



Con que diodo hiciste el triplicador?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Jua pero no sale caro? el polonio 210. Son los puchos de los Simpson.

Si sobrevivi a plenas noches de cuarteto y boliche.

Veranos de pleno en Rio Ceballo, Carlos Paz, Cosquin esos rio debentener Polonio, Uranio, Chicle, Coca, Vino, Pis, Caca. Juaaaaa y ni me entere, uno que otro choncaco nomas.

Yo no tendria que tener hijo, por la soldadora electrica.

No tendria que ter ojos, por las microndas, ultrasonido y demas descelladeces.

Amen del Lase de DVD y  CD.

Y valla saber que efecto tienen tanto rayos X que me como atras de los televisores.

Aparte de los 180Km/h en mi autito (Escort XR3 año 96) por la circunbalacion llena de posos y camiones llevando piedras (de cantera).

Los Rally que hacemos en un fiat 600 preparado en las sierras.

Y que se yo que otras vivencias.

Mira si me voy a preocupar por un poquito de ozono asiendo chispas.


PD: Aca en argentina todabia hay tanques de agua, chapas para techos, aislantes de alta temperatua con ¡¡¡¡¡Amianto.!. Saludos

PDbis: Cuando puedas, Con un buen faso en la boca, te vas a las chicas (sabes de que hablo  ) tiras una luca en la mesa y le decis. avisame cuando se acabe. Pe pe pe.

Que lindo es estar vivo. ( ahh esa era otra pelicula). jjujuajuaa


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

y los diodos?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Diodo de microondas

Pero tambien use triplicadores de teles viejos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Los puedo adquirir en alguna parte?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola vengo a flotar (?)










			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Los puedo adquirir en alguna parte?



En un TV o en un microondas  
Comprar esa clase de componentes suele estar fuera del aclance de los simples mortales como nosotros   


PD: Si, los puchos tienen polonio 210 desafortunadamente


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bueno drix creo que voy a seguir tu consejo, le iré a robar al vecino: el microondas, el TV mas grande que tengan y su hija si se deja!


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno drix creo que voy a seguir tu consejo, le iré a robar al vecino: el microondas, el TV mas grande que tengan y su hija si se deja!




El problema con las 2 primeras cosas es que vas preso. El problema con la ultima cosa es:
- Los vecinos te linchan
- Vas preso
- En la carcel te hacen 1 bebe todos los días


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jejejeje pero y si la chica le gusta la cosa y se calla? Y ademas me ayuda a sacar las cosas de la ksa?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 24, 2008)

Mmmm... Puede ser, pero cuando se aburre siempre puede decir "Ah si, y este pibe anthony les robo la tele, el microondas y la vir... de su hijita de 14 años"  
jajajja

Bueeeeeeno cheeee! basta de desvirtuar! Conseguite un flyback anthony y hacé la fuente!

Cooper vos tambien que ya tenés flyback y todo animate que no pasa nada 



Salu2!


----------



## cooperharris (Mar 24, 2008)

ciertamente amigo Drix, espero cuanto antes hacer la fuente, ya tengo el  flyback y el transistor, solo necesito las  resistencias y espero conseguirlas hoy, para subir las fotos y mostrar mi  fuente MAT


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 25, 2008)

Con el flyback no tengo problemas..porque en mi zona son peste..Todos los dias te cruzas a Don Flyback...tengo de todos los modelos formas y colores!  

Pero que tipo de fuente van a usar alguien podría mostrarme una!?

Gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Pues yo empleo mi fuente con los LM317T: 27 Volt @ 5 amp


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 30, 2008)

Hola Elvis! los flyback son todos mas o menos lo mismo,  si le podes hacer el bobinadoen el nucleo de ferrite se va ha inducir en el primario, el tema es que los flyback nuevos tienen diodos internos y los de pc tambien condensador. Es muy simple hacerlo  oscilar 

Aca te dejo el esquema y la explicasion de un probador de flyback de como encontrar las patas,  y realmente funciona pero no  al nivel que tu quieres ( genera alta tensión pero no tanta). De ahi te vas a dar cuenta lo simple que es y solo vas a poder diceñar un oscilador mas potente hasta llegar al limite del flybackhttp://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-fb.htm

PD: No se si ya lo publicaron no tenia ganas de leer para atras. Como dicen mis correos, si UD ya regularizo su situacion  Desestime esta notificacion. Juaaa


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 31, 2008)

Gracias KARAPALIDA..me lei toda esa pagina y nuca se me ocurrio hacer el probador..

Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 7, 2008)

Alguno ha intentando ponerle un multiplicador? Si es asi con que diodos/ capacitores?


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 7, 2008)

fijate en cientificosaficionados.com que hay una fuente de MAT de 300.000 volts echa con algo parecido y un par de multiplicadores


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 8, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Alguno ha intentando ponerle un multiplicador?



Donde y para que queres poner el triplicador? para mejorar el funcionamiento del Flyback?
Lo único que se requiere para hacer funcionar el Flyback es producir oscilación sobre el primario..nada de triplicadores...Los Flybacks son muy sensibles a los voltajes y amperajes..

En unos días les paso el diagrama de una Bobina Tesla de Estado Sólido..La misma opera con la corriente domiciliaria es decir 220VCA (En Argentina)..Es de estado sólido ya que no dispone de explosor..todo esta controlado por un oscilador unido a un Puente H el cual hace las veces de explosor...Todo muy pero muy sencillo..Lo único que falta es ver si funciona..Esta diseñada por mi así que las posibilidades deque funcione no son elevadas..tampoco bajas..pero bueno!..Tendré que probar y listo!

Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 8, 2008)

¬¬ el triplicador es para despues del fly back


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 8, 2008)

acordate que el flyback tira mas 20KV ojo con las aislaciones.Saludos


----------



## mariiana (Ene 2, 2009)

hola, yo soy nueva en esto, y quisiera hacer un circuito que controle una chispa, ya tengo la parte del controlador, que sería con el 555 y demás je,, en eso no hay problema.. en lo que tengo duda es en la parte del flyback, encontré esta página y me pareció algo sencillo:
http://www.ikkaro.com/files/fabricar-flyback-driver.jpg
sólo que, mi flyback no parece tener la misma configuración que el de la imagen, el mío es de éste tipo: http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j295/leoricksimon/flyback_pic_01.jpg
y no logro entender cuáles cables conectar a dónde.. he investigado y sé que el cable grueso rojo y una patita de la parte de la base (como herradura) son los que producen la chispa. También que de la herradura debo sacar la parte de alimentación del flyback, sólo que no sé qué voltaje debo proporcionarle ni el tipo de corriente. En cuanto a los demás no tengo idea de a dónde se conectan (el cable menos grueso y el delgado). Si podrían ayudarme sería de gran ayuda, es para un proyecto, bueno.. muchas gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 3, 2009)

De entrada si eres nueva no te recomendaria que lo intentaras tu sola... el flyback genera voltajes altisimos que pueden matar una persona si no sabe lo que hace... 

Como recomendacion te puedo decir que es mejor que consigas un transformador para tubos de neon... ese solo necesita conectarse a 120V, genera unos 5kV a la salida y esta hecho especialmente para generar chispas ademas de tener sus equipos de proteccion


----------



## mariiana (Ene 3, 2009)

Tengo un poco de experiencia en los circuiitos, sólo que no he trabajado con flybacks ni altas tensiones. Y creo que podría arreglarmelas sabiendo la configuración de los cables que me faltan. Sería de gran ayuda que alguien me orientara un poco, basándose en el diagrama 
http://www.ikkaro.com/files/fabricar-flyback-driver.jpg  . Muchas Gracias


----------



## mariiana (Ene 3, 2009)

Aparte que mi presupuesto anda por los suelos y no podría comprar el trasnformador, y pues el flyback ya lo tengo je.. trataré de ser cuidadosa! .. más de lo normal, por como me dices que funciOna jeje.. gracias gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 3, 2009)

segun vi en esta pagina para poder generar la chispa necesitas un flyback viejo por que algunos flybacks traen incorporada circuiteria de generacion de alto voltaje, y el flyback de tu foto parece ser de una TV a color... 

http://www.geocities.com/lemagicien_2000/hvpage/hvfbpage/hvfb.html

que numero de parte es tu flyback?


----------



## mariiana (Ene 3, 2009)

Ooh  ! muchas gracias por la página,, pues mira tiene escrito: FCR29A006 supongo que ese es.. Tambien tiene escrito AM031 y 2004.02.16. eso es todo lo que sé de él jeje. Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 3, 2009)

Segun google el FCR29A006 es un Flyback con triplicador para una TV Sony a color de 29", pero no encontre en que modelos se usa... de casualidad tendras el modelo para buscar el diagrama y ver que pines es cual?


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 3, 2009)

Tengo un flyback muy parecido al tuyo! Lo saque de un monitor de pc, funciona de maravillas. Olvidate de los pines del flyback, solo uno es importante(GND). 
Lo que debes hacer es enrrollar unas 25 espiras de alamabre esmaltado sobre el nucleo del flyback (el calibre no te lo digo porque no lo recuerdo) no debe ser ni muy fino ni demasiado grueso. Luego utilizando un oscililador astable y un transistor de potencia, lo conectas al bobinado y listo.

Cuando tenga tiempo subo un esquema, algunas fotos, y si puedo un video.
Saludos.


----------



## mariiana (Ene 3, 2009)

hOla.. muchas gracias por la ayuda.. y sì sería bueno que nos pudieras proporcionar algún diagrama de las conexiiones del flyback.. es qe en eso estamos perdidos. gracias gracias!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 4, 2009)

Hoy te intenté contestar por MSN pero te desconectaste a la mitad de la explicación! 

El Flyback del circuito que querés armar vos y el que tenés vos son prácticamente iguales, ignorá la forma, es lo mismo 
Simplemente enrollá los cables en el nucleo de ferrite (lo negro que tiene un alambre alrededor agarrandoló) como dice ahí, armá todo el resto como está ahí, y listo, vas a ver que funciona bien.
Mi fuente la probé con 2 Flybacks como el tuyo y funcionó muy bien 


Salu2!


----------



## mariiana (Ene 4, 2009)

Je.. lo siento es que se me fue el internet ese día.. mi red no anda muy bien... 
Bueno, entonces entendí que los cables primario y secundario los tengo que "colocar" yo, de la forma que dijiste, enrrollando alrededor del núcleo de ferrite, pero no sé de qué calibre deben ser. Y supongo que las chispas saldrán al acercar el cable con el "capuchón" o el HV y el pin de tierra de la parte de abajo del flyback, la que parece herradura no?.. He encontrado la configuración de los pines del flyback por su HR 
http://www.hrdiemen.es/products/index.php?command=viewSchema&filename=./img/esquemas/HR7982.gif
Entonces debo acercar el cable rojo grueso (HV) al pin 8?.. Bueno .. muchas muchas gracias je.. creo qe respondiendo estas dudas se armará solo el asunto je.. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## jorger (Feb 6, 2009)

Wenas.
Lo primero,no sé exactamente donde debe ir este tema,a si que lo pongo en dudas en general..
El caso es que tengo un flyback que saqué de un monitor que me dio un amigo.Lo estoy utilizando en un circuito oscilador,y me pregunto si puedo quitar la parte del condensador sin dañar el resto del flyback (cortando con una sierra o algo similar),que me está estorbando por que me arquea uno de sus pines al pin gnd internamente (se transparenta un poco el arco) y es algo que no me agrada.. :evil:   ..

He visto por ahí que se puede hacer un orificio en el aislamiento y rellenar todo ese orificio con otro aislante,pero mi idea sería quitarme de encima toda la parte del condensador...
¿se puede?   

Un saludo


----------



## unleased! (Feb 8, 2009)

Los flyback de cuaquier monitor o televisor estan hechos con un hilo muy muy fino que aunque quisieras cogerlo con los dedos se te romperia. Enrollando miles de vueltas de ese hilo se consiguen voltages muy grandes con muy poca intensidad. Para aislar todo ese voltaje se usan aislamientos especiales en el cuerpo del flyback. si cojes un taladro y rompes ese plastico es mucho mas facil que se formen arcos internos. Lo que puedes hacer es que si quieres eliminar la fuga de alta que tienes, es ir a un amigo que te sea tecnico en televisores y pedirle un poco de silicona para alta tension(ojo! tiene que ser esta, no vale la que se usa para las ventanas) y cubrir la zona donde se produce el arco. Lo dejas secar y añades otra capa de silicona, esto es porque esa silicona actua mejor por capas que si hechas una sola. Despues dejalo secar de un dia para otro. Si con esto no se soluciona entonces tira con el.

PD: busca en el punto limpio que suelen aver muchos televisores para tirar. Cuanto mas grande es la pantalla mayor voltaje saca. Cuidado con estos experimentos, suelen ser muy divertidos pero pueden llegar a ser amargos.


Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Feb 8, 2009)

Lo mejor es usar los bobinados originales del flyback.Hice pruebas,enrollando hilo en él,después probé los bobinados originales y sin duda es lo mejor que se puede hacer.Bobinando yo mismo apenas conseguí nada..
Además si usas los originales tienes la ventaja de que están protegidos y no se pueden dañar .
Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Feb 14, 2009)

Despues de ver un poco los videos de youtube,creo que acortan mucho la vida de su flyback haciendo esos arcos tan largos de 10cm.Parece que no les importa nada lo que le pase a su flyback,solo quieren arcos y arcos cada vez más grandes,no creeis?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 14, 2009)

el tema es que el bobinado interno del flyback, esta preparado para funcionar a mas de 100v. y alrrededor de los 15khz tenes que usar unos capasitores de sintonizado. etc..

Bobinando sobre el nucleo, podes meter menos tension, un poco mas de corriente y podes jugar con la frecuencia hasta lograr los mejores resultados en fin queda mas macho, 

PD: jodes mucho con el primario de un flyback y lo haces rebost...juaaa


----------



## jorger (Feb 15, 2009)

No,si yo no lo digo por el bobinado primario,lo digo por el secundario,por que le meten mucha caña y no me extrañaría nada que se estropease,con fugas y de todo.
Ah,no sé si te habré pasado a ti alguna vez,pero a mi el flyback (es antiguillo) me funciona a 
una frecuencia de 2,8 - 3,2 Khz,emite un pitido un poco molesto fuerte.Y todo eso usando los bobinados originales del fly,que por cierto,éste me lo encontré a la intemperie,,con el nucleo partido.A saber los años que tendría eso en aquel lugar...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhhh, si tenes razon.

no si si el bobinado en si, pero si tiene diodos internos seguro se rompen .  los mejores para jugar son 
los  flyback de unos tv hitachi 24" de la decada del 80, son a prueba de balas.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 15, 2009)

Si usas el Nucleo y sobre este haces un bobinado vas a gastar cantidades enormes de energia para apenas conseguir un arco de apenas unos pocos centímetros de largo..Lo mejor como decian es utilizar el bobinado primario del Flyback..A este bobina le podes meter hasta 100V a 1 o 2A como maximo y vas a obtener unas chispas bastante bastante grandes..Yo para hacer funcionar un Flyback utilize un 555 funcionando a 15Khz y un transistor 2N3055 todo esto conectado a los pines respecitivos hicieron q mi Flyback produgese arcos de aproximadamente 25Kv
Te dejo el diagrama que utilize en mi Flyback 
Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Feb 15, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> ...A este bobina le podes meter hasta 100V a 1 o 2A como maximo y vas a obtener unas chispas bastante bastante grandes..



¿Será por eso por lo que consigo chispas pequeñas? estoy hablando de arcos de 6-7kv con una alimentación de 5v y 2A. con una frecuencia media de 3khz.
El flyback que me da esos valores ya os digo,lo encontré a la intemperie (al lado de una carretera) , con su placa oxidada y corroida y el nucleo de fly partido (menos mal que pude arreglarlo bien),y aunque es algo antiguo,tiene condensador y diodo internos,pero el triplicador lo tenía fuera..
Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah veo que no conseguiste un Flyback de un Televisor plasma 
Si eso ya lo hablamos por msn  te acordas?
Puede ser ese tu problema..Estar alimentando con muy baja tension a tu flyback..Proba con 12V y vas a ver unos buenos resultados y subido al menos 5 veces mas la frecuencia de tu oscilador aver si asi genera arcos mayores
Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Feb 17, 2009)

me refiero a que éste me da menos voltaje en la salida que el otro del que te hablé...
Con el circuito que uso  solo puedo aumentar la frecuencia espaciando un poco las dos piezas de ferrita del fly
con pequeñas láminas de celofan  ,pero entonces el voltaje disminuye notablemente,y no es plan.A si que he dejado una separación de las dos piezas muy pequeña.Así aumento la salida del flyback a costa de bajar la frecuencia,que ahora anda por los 700Hz mas o menos..

Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 19, 2009)

Jorge te recomiendo aumentes la frecuencia de tu oscilador y que consigas lo antes posible un 555 de algun lugar
Vas a ver como obtenes resultados mucho mejores que con osciladores comunes y corrientes
Yo tambien me la pase armando osciladores pero reultados como los obtenidos con el 555 no obtube jamas ni cerca..Ademas tenes unos muy buenos Mosfets que podrias hacerlo llorar al Flyback

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola .
Ya tengo echo un video de mi flyback jeje.Lo malo es que no puedo aumentar el frecuencia por los bobinados originales que uso del flyback.Probé con otro y hace un pitido muy agudo,casi no se oye,pero apenas consigo chispa.Me tengo que conformar con el sonido de chicharra que hace     

Ahora consigo 10kv con 5v jeje.Por cierto,la chispa que hace es de un bonito color azul-blanco intenso,que junto con el ruido que hace ésta al saltar no creo que nadie se atreva a tocarlo (incluido yo) jeje   
El video : YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.  .Se aceptan comentarios!
Un saludo!


----------



## fraxisco (Abr 1, 2009)

que patitas se conectan para que funxione el Flyback


----------



## jorger (Abr 1, 2009)

Lo primero,¿por qué no preguntas de una forma más adecuada?.Vaya forma de hacer una pregunta!   : ''que patitas se conectan para que funxione el Flyback'',, joer ¬¬ ,yo creo que no cuesta nada escribir un poco mejor...

A lo que iba,simplemente coge un multi tester y lo pones en la escala de ohmios (Ω),y vas probando por cuales de los pines te da un valor de mucho menos de 1 ohm.Ese bobinado será el de realimentación.
Busca un par de pines mas que te de un valor de entre 1 y 2 ohm.Ese será el primario.
Yo almenos lo hago así y me va bien   

Un saludo.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 1, 2009)

Asi es como dice Jorger..Y si no conecta el negativo a la primera "patita" (Que en realidad se llama Pin) y con el positivo vas probando de a una las patitas con el dedo sobre la salida del Flyback donde esta el "chupete" de color gris y bueno te vas a dar cuenta cuando funcione..si te va avisanos!

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Abr 3, 2009)

Acabo de hacer un par de pruebas esta misma tarde con un pequeño transformador que rebobiné yo mismo.Se parece un poco a un flyback.Lo bobiné con un primario de 25 vueltas y el de realimentación con 16-18 vueltas.Y un secunadrio que no llega a penas a las 300 vueltas (12 ohm nada mas)...
Aunque parece inocente,hace sus arcos de 2 o 3kv por lo menos    ,sorprendente..
El circuito que usé es el de cienciafácil,pero con unas resistencias de 470 y 390 ohm y 2w.El transistor no es nada del otro mundo,es el B1340.

Os dejo un par de fotos:

http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000597.jpg

http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000603.jpg

PD:El circuito es alimentado con la fuente switching de la psp..

Un saludo!


----------



## mendek (Abr 23, 2009)

hoola a todos disculpen yo tengo una duda.
en mi caso yo tengo un flyback pero no es como los de las fotos, este tiene solo el negativo el positovo y un cable amarillo que no se para que es, y sus 10 pines que tiene poe debajo y me gustaria que me ayudaran a conectar el ocilador que muestro en la imagen en el flyback por que no se a que pines conectarlo para generar una chispa ó si no tienen alguna otra idea de como generar una chispa con 24 o menos volts me gustaria que me la dijeran y gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## jorger (Abr 24, 2009)

¬¬'A ver , busca un poco en este tema u otro similar porque seguro que encuentras algo.
Con un poco de imaginación encuentras la solución a tu problema tu solo,te lo aseguro.

Un saludo


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 25, 2009)

Si tenes un tester pone el negativo del tester en el pin 1 y con el psitivo vas probando hasta que encuentres conductividad..Despues conectas ahi el oscilador..Si no te da muuy grandes chispas usa otros dos pines con conductividad entre si..Algun dia vas a ver como salta un arco..No es gran cosa y no vas a quemar nada..Siempre y cuando respetes ciertos parametros

Un saludo!

En unos dias les muestro mi Oscilador con Tip142 y Flyback!Esperen los videos ;-)


----------



## Garrulen (Abr 26, 2009)

Mendek, el circuito que propones supone una mejora con respecto a otros que utilizaban un transistor bipolar. Si me lo permites te hago un par de comentarios de posibles mejoras: 
El MosFet que usas no tiene diodo de protección entre drenador y surtidor, cuando el transistor entre en corte, la energía almacenada en el circuito magnético del flyback no tiene un camino por donde fluir con facilidad y puede generar voltajes negativos que destruyan el transistor. Como solución puedes utilizar el transistor IRF614 que es de menos potencia pero cuenta con un diodo "en antiparalelo" drenador surtidor. Observa si el transistor se calienta en exceso y aplícale un refrigerador en caso necesario.
La segunda sugerencia hace referencia al método de conversión de la energía, por el esquema propuesto, el método actual es el de conversión directa. De esta manera la tensión de salida es proporcional a la de entrada  multiplicada por la relación de transformadorrmación. Aunque se pueden obtener voltajes elevados, no es la mejor forma de elevar la tensión. Además este convertidor no se puede considerar un flyback de verdad. Si colocas un condensador entre drenador y surtidor del transistor, este puede resonar con la inductancia del transformador y obtener así voltajes mucho más elevados. El valor del condensador depende de muchos factores como el voltaje de salida necesario, la inductancia del transformador, la frecuencia de trabajo etc. Pienso que lo mejor es que determines el valor óptimo de manera experimental, pueden hacer variar la capacidad de 1nF a 10nF.  El tipo de condensador ha de ser de película de poliester, no sirve un cerámico y su voltaje ha de estar sobre los 250V.

Espero que te sirvan mis sujerencias. Ahí va la última: CUIDADO ! SE PUEDEN GENERAR VOLTAJES PELIGROSOS QUE PRODUZCAN FUERTES DESCARGAS Y RIESGO DE INCENDIOS.


----------



## fraxisco (May 23, 2009)

¿como puedo hacer funcionar este flyback?
yo dispongo de un  transistor, 2 resistencias, 1de 10w 68Ω, y una de 3w 30Ω y un multiplicador de voltaje, un oscilador con un ne556 y un rele, muchas resitencias,condensadores,diodos,etc,etc(en el transitor dice 2sc1893


----------



## jorger (May 23, 2009)

Simplemente haz el circuito del 555 para hacer funcionar tu flyback (que por cierto es muy parecido a uno que tuve hace poco).
Recuerda que un 556 es un integrado con dos 555 en el mismo chip.
No te as fijado en el mogollón de circuitos con 555 que hay en internet para hacer esto?   ¬¬'

Un saludo.


----------



## fraxisco (May 23, 2009)

¿me podrias mostrar un circuito para armarlo? yo he buscado y buscado y no e encontrado ninguno


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Fraxisco , te veo medio desesperado por "chispear"   .
Te dejo lo más gráfico que te pude conseguir , un autooscilante con todos los detalles , bién para principiantes   .

El transistor te sirve para empezar , si calienta ponele disipador.

2SC1893 

Si NPN Power BJT
V(BR)CEO (V)=500
V(BR)CBO (V)=1.5k
I(C) Abs.(A) Collector Current=3.5
Absolute Max. Power Diss. (W)=50
f(T) Min. (Hz) Transition Freq=3.0M
Package=TO-3

Va el dibujo   .

 .


----------



## fraxisco (May 24, 2009)

gracias amigo,una pregunta: el transistor 2n3055 es npn o pnp   .
que significa esto. V(BR)CEO (V)=500
V(BR)CBO (V)=1.5k
I(C) Abs.(A) Collector Current=3.5
Absolute Max. Power Diss. (W)=50
f(T) Min. (Hz) Transition Freq=3.0M
Package=TO-3 
no lo entendi,soy un poco novato ops:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2009)

Fraxisco , si ponés en el Google 2N3055 te aseguro que tu respuesta salta a la vista   .

El 2N3055 y tu 2SC1893 son de la misma polaridad.

Esos son algunos datos del transistor , cómo las tensiones que soporta entre sus patas CE y CB, la corriente máxima de colector , la máxima potencia , frecuencia máxima y encapsulado.

¿Ya lo armaste  ? ¿Ya estás chispeando  ?

Vamos jefe que tiene todo!

Queremos verlo andando   .

Suerte!


----------



## fraxisco (May 24, 2009)

muchas muchas  gracias    todavia no lo armo por que no tengo las resistencias que pide el circuito cuando las compre te pondre una imagen


----------



## fraxisco (May 27, 2009)

tengo una duda al foro con esta imagen del flyback drive:
miren lo marcado en rojo dice:220Ω 5w. y lo marcado en azul 270Ω 5w
y abajo lo marcado en verde 270Ω 1w u lo marcado en morado 240Ω 5w 
¿cual compro la de 220Ω o la de 240Ω , y la de 270 es de 1w o de 5w?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2009)

Supongo que no ha de ser tan crítico en ese circuito , pruebe mijo   !

Te doy como idea que compres 220 , 240 y 270Ω de un watt. ya que son baratas. Lo probás con cuales anda , o anda mejor , te fijás cuál calienta y cuál no y se la reemplazás por una de 5W .

No te quemes mucho los deditos jajajaja   

Dale , probá y contanos!

La muchachada está impaciente , queremos ver fotos de chisperío   

Suerte!


----------



## fraxisco (May 28, 2009)

ya las compre y lo arme y funciona pero ya tengo otro ploblema   creo que le falta mas amperaje a la cosa por que yo lo conecto y salen chispas continuas pero con de milisentimetros my muy cortas. yo tengo un transformador de esos de voltaje regulable(1.5v 3.0v ........12v) y dice en la etiqueta que es de 1000mA max que mal  .
yo antes tenia  un transformador de 220v a 110v(era del tv que le saque el flyback) y tenia 3 cables uno negro,uno rojo y uno amarillo y. al cable amarillo  le ponia 12v y cuando hacia un cortocircuito con el cable negro  salian unas chispas terible fuertes en ese lugar yo ponia una ampolletita de neon y casi se quemaba; yo le ponia un condensador (ese de la foto) y al instante que hacia un corte deimediato se cargaba el condensador y salia un amperaje  notablemente alto salian unas chispas como cuando haces un cortocircuito en una bateria de auto . lamentablemente el transformador se me quemo pero no por lo que hacia con el transformador sino que le conecte 220 para probar si funcionaba .los cables del transformador eran engañosos yo pense el cable negro era el gnd y no lo era .despues de que lo abri era el cable amarillo que maldicion .y yo no se de otra forma de elevar el amperaje
 
mira incluso puse un video en youtube aqui esta YouTube - flyback como hacer funcionar un flyback
con ese proseso que hacia de transformadores y condensadores sacaba como 4 o 5 cm de chispa pero lo malo que era cada medio segundo o menos parese


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2009)

Fraxisco que bueno que lo hayas armado y te funcione   ! ! !

Esas fuentecitas chinas que dicen 1000mA son una mentira , y vos necesitás varios amperes , podrias probarlo con una batería de automovil . . . algún generoso que levante el capot y te deje   

Te felicito che   !

Seguí probando y contanos

Suerte!


----------



## jorger (May 31, 2009)

Alguno probó este circuito?.Funciona con 5v 2A y consigo alrededor de 10.000v.
EDITO: Si el transistor a usar tiene una ganancia menor de 4.000,mejor sustituir en el esquema el pote de 100k por uno de 47k o 22k.
Un saludo


----------



## Tomasito (May 31, 2009)

Como funcionar podría funcionar, pero te recomiendo que pruebes alguno de estos dos que van a funcionar mejor:














Son igual de simples, pero los resultados están comprobados que funcionan.


----------



## jorger (May 31, 2009)

No,si el que he puesto yo funciona,lo tengo montado.Además es una modificación que hice de otro mas simple.
Funciona bastante bien y no consume mucho   

Un saludo


----------



## Tomasito (May 31, 2009)

Bueno, pues mejor entonces, otro circuito que sabemos que funciona corectamente!


Qué transistor y qué transformador usaste?

Si lo sacaste de alguna web, podrías indicar cual?



Salu2!


----------



## jorger (May 31, 2009)

Pues bien..el transistor no es nada del otro mundo,es el C3987 (3A,60v,hFe = 4000 si no mal recuerdo).
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que para que un flyback funcione bien en ese circuito, el bobinado primario (el que va al colector del trt.) tiene unas 8 vueltas con hilo de 0,7mm,ni una más ni una menos.El de retroalimentación tiene asi como unas 12-16 vueltas y con un hilo de 1mm de diametro...

Con otros transformadores de ferrita (de fuentes switching) no importa mucho el calibre del alambre y el número de vueltas de los bobinados,mientras que no bajen de las 12 vueltas,perfecto   .

Ah, y el esquema es una modificación que hice de uno de los circuitos del tema ''patada a persona'' ,el que publicó *maton00*

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2009)

DriX , ese es el que armó Fraxisco pero ahí despeja la , duda la resistencia es de 27Ω  y no de 270Ω 

Fraxisco corregilo   

Saludos !


----------



## Tomasito (May 31, 2009)

Bueno, si les interesa leer, acá tienen bastante bien explicado el tema de los diferentes valores de las resistencias, los bobinados, las vueltas, el calibre del alambre, los transistores y todo eso para ese circuito. Eso sí, está en inglés, pero vale la pena leerlo:

http://www.powerlabs.org/flybackdriver.htm

Igual, resumiendo, el valor de la resistencia R2 fija la corriente que va a pasar por el transistor. Va a andar con los dos valores, con 270 Ohm va a tener menos potencia, pero con 27 Ohm va a consumir más, a calentar más, y puede quemar el Flyback.








Si saben inglés, leanló que vale la pena


----------



## jorger (May 31, 2009)

La de pruebas y pruebas que hice con ese circuito hasta que conseguí el buen resultado   ....
Edito: Se agradece la página  
Edito 2: Es mejor poner R2 de 68 ohm en vez de 27...ya saben...experiencia personal...


----------



## Tomasito (May 31, 2009)

Una buena para hacer con estas fuentes de MAT, es hacer Escaleras de Jacob para mostrarle a tus amigos   







Yo los mejores resultados los obtuve con alambre de aluminio de unos 3.5mm. Tengo que probar Acero inoxidable a ver qué tal funciona, porque el alambre de aluminio para hacer una escalera muy alta se dobla facil...


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 3, 2009)

algien tiene un esquema de algun oscilador" mecanico" osea con reles o con alguna bobina por que los trasisitores son muy sensibles yo hice un circuito con las resisitencias y transistor  y la cuestion ya se quemo


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 3, 2009)

Tenés que usar un relé con un contacto NC y otro que puede ser NC o NA.

Lo unico que tenés que hacer es poner en serie la bobina con el contacto NC, y mandarle tensión a la bobina.

El otro contacto que te queda se va a conectar y desconectar continuamente.




Quéee antiguedad esos multivibradores! 


PD: Qué transistor usaste? Yo tengo un 2N3055 con un buen disipador y apenas calienta, lo he tenido bastante rato conectado y sigue apenas tibio sin quemarse...
También influye el cable que hayas usado para los bobinados, tratá de que no sea muy grueso, yo debo haber usado de 1mm² más o menos.


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 3, 2009)

yo use un 2sc1893 que es parecido al 2n3055 creo que fallo con la frecuencia o algo asi duro minutos y ademas la chispa era de  milicentimetros era muy pequeña y yo tengo un flyback que es bien grande mira las fotos de la pagina 4l( es un flyback blanco) .
¿a los contactos del rele le tendria que poner algun condensador? para que no se quemen los contactos(martillo y el yunque)


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

El transistor que vos usaste no sé, pero el 2n3055 anda perfécto en la frecuencia de trabajo de ese circuito.

Recién me dió curiosidad y vi el video que hiciste... Y la verdad no entendí qué fue lo que quisiste hacer con todos esos transformadores y cosas raras...

No te compliques, hacé este que dije antes que es imposible que no funcione:







Y si podés conseguite un 2n3055. A mi fue el que mejor resultados me dió en ese circuito  (Sino un Transistor de horizontal debería andar).
También puede ser que el Flyback no esté muy bueno, si no funciona el circuito que te dije, podrías probar con otro Flyback (Se consiguen muy facil).


----------



## jorger (Jun 4, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Y si podés conseguite un 2n3055. A mi fue el que mejor resultados me dió en ese circuito  (Sino un Transistor de horizontal debería andar).
> 
> Yo probé con muchos transistores de salida horizontal y aunque tengan una ganancia muy baja funcionan de 10,son perfectos,yo llegué a hacer chispas de 3cm con ellos
> Pero es posible (ya veo que casi siempre pasa esto) que a vosotros os funcionen mal..no se...
> ...


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 4, 2009)

Eso que hacia yo era un poco complicado y es verdad que ocupaba hartos transformadores es que mi fuente era de 12v y poco amperaje y con ese proseso de el transformadorde 110v  y el condensador,se elevava como a 50v 13A por lo cual saltaban unas chispas de 5cmm casi hasta los 6mm en el flyback.
ya y cuanto dura este drive, yo he visto en el foro que algunos le duran dias y otros dicen que lo han tenido por años ¿que hago para que dure mas ? yo tengo resisitencias de 220Ω 10w , 270Ω 5w y 68Ω 10w y tengo una fuente que me da  de 7.5v 12v y 30v y el trasisitor todavia no lo compro  
se puede ponerle 30v al transisitor pero no en la entrada de pulsos sino en la salida amplificada y como se localisa la base y el emisor por que el colector es la carcasa del trasisitor y los pines de abajo si lo doy buelta es emisor base


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 4, 2009)

jorger como se llaman los transisitores que usaste yo ace poco desarme un tv y tengo transisitores de diferentes tipos por ejemplo yo tengo uno que dice c1447 y dice en el disipador audio out y otro dice a940


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

De esos transistores ninguno sirve.

Buscá el más grande de todos, tiene que tener un disipador bastante grande también. 

Si lo encontrás posteá cuál es y te decimos si sirve.

De todas formas, un 2n3055 se consigue por menos de $0.50 de dolar


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 4, 2009)

no si el trasisitor ya lo compre    solo  preguntaba si podia darle algun uso a eso transistores es que los tengo tirados haí 
 ese transistor ya lo tengo pero se quemo era un 2sc1893 es vien parecido al 2n3055 en la pagina 5 esta abajo del flyback blanco


----------



## Tavo (Jun 4, 2009)

fraxisco, hola...

creo que lo que te dicen es que lo mejor que podes hacer es comparte un 2N3055... realmente no son caros y creo que en cualquier negocio de electronica se consigue, es un transistor muy comun, de muchos usos... y en todos lados se encuentra... bue... espero que lo consigas... va a modo de consejo... jeje bye bye...

para todos::::: muy bueno el proyecto, aunque yo hace tiempo intenté hacer uno y nada... me enojé y no seguí mas... pero algun dia lo voy a armar...

chau gente hasta luego...

Tavo10


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 4, 2009)

ya arme todo y resulto  saca unas chispas de 1cm y con 6v 6A y el trasisitor ni se calienta .para que resulte hay que cambiar la resisitencia de 270 Ω por una de 27 Ω cuando le ponia una de 270 casi no salia chispa hay puse una foto de la chispa


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

Ponele la resistencia de 270Ω de nuevo, y alimentalo con 12 o 15V y tal vez tengas mejor resultado. O con 12v y poniendo una resistencia de unos 100Ω.

Fijate una configuración que te de buenos arcos sin que caliente demasiado el transistor (Yo la mía la alimento con 12V y puede estar una hora funcionando sin que caliente apenas ).

Hoy con unos amigos estuvimos jugando con la fuente de alta tensión como una hora y estaba apenas tibio el transistor (obviamente con un disipador!).

Tratá de usar 12 o 15v, 6V es medio poco. (Pero subile la resistencia por las dudas...).


Salu2!


----------



## jorger (Jun 5, 2009)

A mí me dio mejor resultado con una resistencia de 68 ohm en vez de con una de 27 o 270.
En cuanto a los transistores que tienes,franxisco,por probar,vale la pena te lo aseguro   .
Puedes usar el transistor de salida horizontal o también puedes probar con los mosfets que venían en el tv
PD: La serie ''IRF'' funciona muy muy mal en estos circuitos,no lo entiendo  :evil: 

Una vez,en vez de encontrar un transistor de salida horizontal normalito de los de toda la vida,me topé con un mosfet grande de algo así como 600v y 10 amperios jajaja    ,era el ''FS7SM'' creo recordar.Si alguien se anima a comprarlo.. 

Un saludo


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 5, 2009)

lo estoy haciendo funcionar con 6v que es de una bateria. es que la funte que tenia se quemo mientras cargaba esta misma. se me olvido ponerle un diodo en serie por que como es de 6mah se devolvio la corriente y cago  
pero yo creo que con 12v o 15v andaria dando uno 3kv quisas  
por mientras esto cconectandole diodos y condensadores para elevar un poco la cosa  y tambien esto haciendo experimentos, pero con precaucion eso si  
¿ustedes se saben algun experimento interesante ademas de la escalera de jacob y la bola "magica"con una ampolleta? 







saludos


----------



## jorger (Jun 6, 2009)

Pues si,entre ellos está el lifter,pero necesita como 30kv para funcionar...
También puedes hacerte lo que por ahi lo llaman ''motor iónico'' ,lo que pasa es que solo funciona si tu flyback hace un soplido de ozono en el cable de AT cuando tocas el pin gnd solamente (no te va a pasar nada)...

Un saludo


----------



## jorger (Jul 10, 2009)

Buenas.
He encontrado otro circuito para un flyback.Lo dejo como adjunto.
Lo malo es que en el esquema dice que los flybacks de ahora no funcionan bien,y solo lo hacen bien los antiguos con el secundario en forma de disco...
habrá que probarlo algun dia de estos..

Un saludo


----------



## saiwor (Jul 13, 2009)

interesante lo probare pues no tengo flyback consiguere de Tv malogrados...


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesante..Una version mejorada del circuito con solo un 2N3055 y 2 Resistencias de 5W.
Aunque sigo pensando que el 555 es mucho mejor candidato..Además de ser muy econónimo!

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Jul 20, 2009)

Mis circuitos si que son económicos jeje,consigo buenos reultados incluso usando solo transistores y resistencias jejeje    .

Ahora os vengo con una pequeña dudilla,tengo el integrado UC3842 que saqué de una fuente tipo flyback me parece (tu te acuerdas elvis!,estuvimos hablando del tema por msn   ).
Y encontré este circuito,me recuerda al 555 por su simplicidad   :


Es un circuito de prueba que encontré en ésta pagina: http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Elec_SMPS2.html
Al fin opté por el circuito que he subido yo y no el otro,porque me faltaban algún que otro componente que no pude conseguir   .
Aunque por fin conseguí el mosfet   (K1445,supongo que servirá)
Las dudas son:

1.Rg,era algo así como de 470ohm?
2.¿Cómo se calculan Rt y Ct? (busqué en el tema ''fuente conmutada (switching)'' pero no encontré nada sobre esto,volveré a buscar   )
3.Este circuito de prueba,hasta qué punto puede funcionar bien?

Gracias..
Un saludo


----------



## fraxisco (Ago 12, 2009)

yo lei en la web que 1kv=1000v=1cm de chispa y algunos andan con que sacan 20kv 25kv y apenas la chispa es de 1cm :evil:


----------



## jorger (Ago 13, 2009)

fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> yo lei en la web que 1kv=1000v=1cm de chispa y algunos andan con que sacan 20kv 25kv y apenas la chispa es de 1cm :evil:



La web puede decir misa  :evil: .
Con 1.000v sólo consigues 1mm de arco.
Lo segundo que dices lo he visto varias veces,exageran mucho y piensan que porque el flyback es de 25kv,aunque solo consigan medio centímetro de arco siguen pensando que son 25kv ,aunque en realidad son 5kv   

Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger (Ago 21, 2009)

Buens comento que por fin me topé con un tv hace 2 dias jeje,aunque por la prisas no pude sacarle mucho:El flyback,el transistor de salida horizonta aparte de un par de transistores más,inductancias,resistencias....no pude coger más porque la placa estaba repleta de tornillos y tuve que partirla con las cosas que creí más importantes   ops: .
El tv era grande (30'' por lo menos) asi que el flyback también es un poquito grande jeje:



Aquí se ve el arco que produce.El circuito es el de siempre,conectado a 5v/2A me da casi 1cm y medio   .
Cómo supe cuales eran los mejores pines del fly para hacerlo funcionar?---->Con un tester y un poco de ''razonamiento''.Conseguí hacerlo andar a la primera.



Os dejo un pequeño video del fly (2 seg.).
Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco (Ago 21, 2009)

te felicito esta bakan el arco, tu circuito es excelente para todo tipo de bobinas parese  
aprovecho de comentarte que estoy haciendo un circuito con un ne555 regulable y tiene una frecuencia maxima  muy alta y los estaba provando con un 2n3055 y iba vien hasta que le subi la frecuencia y estaba saliendo un arco de como 3cm y derepende se apago   y el transistor estaba super caliente .sera por que le puse 6v con 7A  o por una frecuencia muy alta
yo caho que voy a tener que usar un mosfet para esto pero a los mosfet ¿se le conecta un condensador? creo que es para la electricidad estatica ¿pero de cuantos pf?


----------



## jorger (Ago 21, 2009)

fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> ....estoy haciendo un circuito con un ne555 regulable y tiene una frecuencia maxima  muy alta y los estaba provando con un 2n3055 y iba vien hasta que le subi la frecuencia y estaba saliendo un arco de como 3cm y derepende se apago   y el transistor estaba super caliente .sera por que le puse 6v con 7A  o por una frecuencia muy alta?...


Puede ser por la frecuencia o porque no le pusiste disipador al transistor (puede ser también por otras causas que desconozco).En caso de que si lo tuviera,puedes ponerle ventilación forzada con un ventilador de pc   ..

Aprovecho para decirte,tengo un 2n3055 reciclado y monté el típico circuito del 2n3055 y me funcionaba bastante mal porque a 5v se calentaba mucho el transistor (con disipador incluido) y consumía mucho (casi 2A).



			
				fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> ....yo caho que voy a tener que usar un mosfet para esto pero a los mosfet ¿se le conecta un condensador? creo que es para la electricidad estatica ¿pero de cuantos pf?



Que yo sepa en tu circuito no se le ponen condensadores al mosfet   .
El mosfet lo pudes sacar de un tv,de una fuente de pc...pero mira que aguante más de 10A por las dudas,son más delicados que los transistores normales.

Dentro de poco haré un video más completo y lo subiré a youtube.
EDITADO:Ya tengo el video hecho y subido.Son algunas tomas y alguna que otra foto.Dura 1:41.Aquí lo tenéis   :
YouTube - Pruebas con un flyback de tv.

Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco (Ago 21, 2009)

buscando drives para flyback me encuentro con circuito parecido a que hice pero usa un mosfet bien bueno un STW18NB40  como de  18 amp y 400v puff con eso me sobra    que me dices de este mosfet


----------



## jorger (Ago 21, 2009)

Ese mosfet está bastante bien .Cuando lo consigas avisanos de los resultados!.
El que dije en otro post,el FS7SM aguanta hasta 800v pero solamente 7A.Es el que dije que saqué de un monitor y precisamente ese era el que controlaba el flyback.Andaba bárbaro jeje
Si lo encuentras pruébalo,vale la pena   .

Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco (Ago 21, 2009)

amigo jorge esta es a ultima molestia que te hago  ¿a los mosfet se les pone una resistencia en la puerta? y si fuera asi yo alimento al ne555 con 9v y en el pin 3 salen 8v como de cuanto Ω seria la resistencia al mosfet


----------



## jorger (Ago 23, 2009)

Eso es lo que no se muy bien.Me dijeron ya ahce tiempo que era de 470ohm o así.No estoy seguro.

Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger (Ago 23, 2009)

Os comento una pequeña modificación del circuito origial del 2n3055.
Lo encontré en ésta pagina (no sé si se permiten hilos vivos de otros foros,por eso lo de las comillas):''http://4hv.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?37658''
Yo lo he probado y de momento funciona bastante bien.

Lo he probado con varios transistores y los resultados han sido (todos a 5v):

-2SC3987:Funciona muy bien.el arco es de 1.5cm,se calienta poco y el circuito consume sin carga unos 560mA.
-D1886 (trt. de salida horizontal):El arco es bastante pequeño y se calienta un poco el transistor.El circuito consume lo mismo que con el anterior transistor.
-2SC2073:el arco también es pequeño pero no se calienta casi nada y el circuito consume alrededor de 250mA
-El tan famoso 2N3055:Nisiquiera oscila y se calienta mucho.Es lo peor,sinceramente.

Bueno,esos han sido mis resultados.El condensador que puse es de 0.33uF (por defecto,no tenía uno de 0.47).La resistencia de 22ohm la cambié por una de 68 (no tuve más remedio).

Las vueltas que puse al primario son 10,y las del feedback son 6.
Parece que no,pero esa modificación del circuito mejora bastante el funcionamiento y no sobrecalienta tanto los transistores .
PD:Ver adjunto del circuito.


----------



## fraxisco (Ago 25, 2009)

gracias jorge por todo ya tengo todo claro. he estado investigando los mosfet y ya de apoco estoy aprendiedo de este tipo de transistor.
te invito a que veas el tema que hice hace unos dias: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/flyback-reproductor-musica-23294/








sallu2
un abrazo


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Sep 30, 2009)

mis panas arme el circuito basico que indican en el inicio de este tema con dos bobinas externas y el transistor entoces utilice las bobinas internas del flyback y funciono pero hace un chirrido agudo por que se debe esto? 
aqui les dejo el link del video:
YouTube - Flyback casero
saludos!!!


----------



## jorger (Oct 6, 2009)

Que bien,ya no soy el único al que le funciona ese driver con los bobinados internos del flyback .
El chirrido agudo se debe por la frecuencia de oscilación del flyback.Si ese chirrido molesta pero es agudo,está entre los 6-12khz.Si no molesta pero se oye está por encima de los 13-14khz mas o menos (a ojo).

Se te calienta el transistor en ese driver?.A mí por lo menos si y mucho (el 2n3055).Casi lo quemo a los 2 minutos de funcionamiento.Nunca me ha convencido.Bueno sí,la primera vez que lo hice con un transformador bobinado por mí,que tenía un primario de por lo menos 50 vueltas .Esa fue la única vez que funcionó bien.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Daner (Nov 6, 2009)

yo hice el circuito de... no sé quien, es el que según es "a prueba de dummies" pero las chispas no pasan de 5mm ... estaba pensando en usar los bobinados internos del flyback, pero no se como porque cuando los checo con el multímetro me da continuidad con varios, no sólamente con dos como creo que debería de ser.. esa es mi duda dudosa


----------



## jorger (Nov 6, 2009)

Daner dijo:


> yo hice el circuito de... no sé quien, es el que según es "a prueba de dummies" pero las chispas no pasan de 5mm ... estaba pensando en usar los bobinados internos del flyback, pero no se como porque cuando los checo con el multímetro me da continuidad con varios, no sólamente con dos como creo que debería de ser.. esa es mi duda dudosa



Claro,es que eso es lo mas normal del mundo .
O es un solo bobinado con derivaciones o son varios bobinados conectados entre si formando derivaciones.

También puede haber algún bobinado independiente

Sube en una imagen o en un archivo adjunto el circuito que usaste,tengo curiosidad por saber cual es .

Un saludo.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 10, 2010)

como puedo eliminar la estatica del circuito de mi flyback? es un 555 y un bu508a me meten calanbres asta las pilas


----------



## jorger (Ene 10, 2010)

Tanta estática te genera el flyback? 
Lo mismo estás sacando más tensión de lo normal.Yo con mi driver de 1 transistor (no el del 2n3055) genero aprox. ~20 kv y no me pasa nada anormal..por suerte .

Creo que lo tuyo no tiene remedio (me refiero a la estática)..o eso creo..
Un saludo.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 10, 2010)

unos 3cm de chispa ~30kv y solo con 4 pilas normales  y con un diodo creeis que se solucionaria

pd: si toco cualquier parte de el circuito con un neon se exciende XD


----------



## maxiasdasd (Feb 7, 2010)

Chicos una pregunta tonta.
me dijieron que los flyback son como transformadores, entonces, 
¿podria poner una corriente alterna de 9V en el primario? 
para asi generar los 2000V en el secundario.

¿o no pueden trabajar con corriente alterna los flyback?

saludos


----------



## maxiasdasd (Feb 10, 2010)

bueno la cosa es que me encontre un flyback y ya tengo un transformador de corriente alterna de 220V a 9V.
ya se que trabajan con altas frecuencias los flybacks.
pero se puede conectar la salida de este transformador a el primario del flyback?

saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 10, 2010)

como poder podes, pero fundis el primario del flyback , bah no se que corriente maneja el trafo, igual, no vas a sacarle nada de tension en el secundario
salu2


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

Para que quieres conectar los dos transformadores? si sabes que un flyback trabaja en alta frecuencia, para que quieres conectarlo en baja frecuencia?


----------



## maxiasdasd (Feb 11, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta chicos.

la idea era NO armar el oscilador por que tenia que comprar los componentes.

pero bue asi es la vida.

un abrazo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 11, 2010)

los drivers para flybacks suelen ser frustrantes (esa es mi experiencia) pero da resultados increíblemente mejores.

el problema es que el primario tiene una resistencia demasiado baja, y si pones corriente alterna de baja frecuencia, lo quemarás

a parte de que el núcleo tiene un rendimiento pésimo en bajas frecuencias

saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 18, 2010)

se les ocurre un circuito que no use bias (feeder) y que no balla con un 555( ya llebo 3 quemados)


----------



## jorger (Feb 18, 2010)

maxiasdasd dijo:


> Chicos una pregunta tonta.
> me dijieron que los flyback son como transformadores, entonces,
> ¿podria poner una corriente alterna de 9V en el primario?
> para asi generar los 2000V en el secundario.
> ...


 
Es que los flybacks *son transformadores*.
Todos los trandformadores funcionan con corriente alterna, ¿o acaso alguna vez viste un transformador que trabajase directemente con contínua? .

*borja:* 
Hay un circuito del 555 que no tiene ese problema (me ha pasado lo mismo que a tí).Busca en imágenes de google por '' flyback 555'', de los muchos esquemas hay uno que usa un 2n2222 y un mosfet con el 555.

Monta ese, enserio.Yo no le tenía mucha fe hasta que lo probé.No se calienta nada de nada y el consumo es reducido.Llegué a hacer un arco de algo más de 2cm..

Funciona bien, pero el 555 no me convence.No se que tiene, pero no me gusta .Esto es personal, no quiero decir que el 555 no sea bueno, ojo.

Si tampoco quieres montar ese, hay una alternativa.Monta un oscilador astable a transistores (de potencia.Ah, y los mosfets no sirven), lo conectas a uno de los bobinados del flyback y listo.

Yo lo probé una vez y funcionaba bien (en cuanto a longitud del arco) pero aviso, uno de los transistores calienta como la ostia, a si que en eficiencia no creo que sea de los primeros .

Un saludo y suerte! .


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 18, 2010)

uchas gracia por tus ideas e mirado el de el de 2n2222 y el mosfet (http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/efficient-flyback-driver-circuit-by-ic-555-irf510/) pero cres que valdia un irf530n porque el irf510 no le tego. 

y otra cosa: con lo de oscilador astable te refieres a esto no? 
http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/images/Astable.png

pd:nos pasa igual con los 555 los odio, no se por que se me queman todos


----------



## jorger (Feb 18, 2010)

> uchas gracia por tus ideas e mirado el de el de 2n2222 y el mosfet (http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/e...ic-555-irf510/) pero cres que valdia un irf530n porque el irf510 no le tego.


 
Perfectamente.Yo no he usado ni el 2n2222 ni el IRF510.Puse los transistores que mejor creí oportunos.En lugar de usar el 2n2222, usé el 2SD882 que funciona bastante mejor (es un transistor conocido, a si que no problem si lo quieres comprar).Y en lugar de usar el IRF510, usé el IRF634 (tambien muy conocido).



> y otra cosa: con lo de oscilador astable te refieres a esto no?
> [URL="http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/images/Astable.png"]http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/images/Astable.png[/URL]


 
Sep.



> pd:nos pasa igual con los 555 los odio, no se por que se me queman todos


 
No, lo que pasa es que se queman cuando el circuito no está bien diseñado.Con el mosfet conectado directamente al 555 es normal que éste se queme, el mosfet le pide demasiada corriente y termina quemándose.

PD: Te aconsejo que armes el del 555 que he mencionado antes, no vas a tener más problemas .
Un saludo.


----------



## maxiasdasd (Mar 1, 2010)

pregunta 1 chicos:
en algunos lados encontre que los primarios de los flybacks tienen un positivo y un negativo.
pero al flyback no se le pone corriente alterna??

pregunta 2 :
el oscilador que arman con el 555 genera pulsos. osea, un semiciclo de alto nivel y un semiciclo de bajo nivel. No sería mejor que sea una onda cuadrada con un semiciclo positivo y un semicilo negativo?.

saludos
maxi


----------



## CRUSHERVEY (May 3, 2010)

OIGAN, una duda, el rayo del flyback solo se dirige a la otra punta del polo o puede dirigirse a una persona, que tam peligroso es y que posibilidades o accidentes mas comunes suelen suceder o que medidas puedo tomar para que no suceda nada malo?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2010)

La chispa de un Flyback es de solo unos centímetros (supongamos 5 cm).

Y no anda saltando libremente por el aire o el espacio, digamos que salta de un cable al otro del mismo !

Consejo :* NO METAS LOS DEDOS NI DESTORNILLADORES , VOS NI NADIE ! *

Saludos !


----------



## Galaners (May 21, 2010)

Estoy en proceso de elaboración de una bobina de tesla y quisiera conectarle un flyback como transformador de alta tensión. He conseguido uno pero la verdad me considero un novato en el tema de los transformadores de ese tipo, viene con su "chupón", dos cables más y en la base tiene 10 pines más en forma de U.
Me gustaría si alguien se toma la molestia de indicarme cuales pines o cables debo conectar a la corriente alterna (120v) y cuales son los de salida, que según escuche rondan los 27kv.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 22, 2010)

Los flybacks tienen diferentes características y patillaje según que modelo sea. No se te puede dar una respuesta universal.


----------



## Galaners (May 22, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Los flybacks tienen diferentes características y patillaje según que modelo sea. No se te puede dar una respuesta universal.



ok, entonces creo poder identificarlos partiendo del principio de que el embobinado primario debería tener una resistividad de aprox 1 ohm. Igual gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 22, 2010)

Puedes utilizar un oscilador (a unos 15Khz si es de TV, superior si es de un monitor de PC) con transistor de potencia para probar el flyback a *bajo voltaje* (unos 9V más o menos), y comienzas a medir voltajes para encontrar la entrada (normalmente funcionan entre 90 y 130V). El cable con chupón es el que entrega el voltaje de más de 20kV (*cuidado con éste!! No lo midas con el tester ni lo toques si el flyback está energizado!!!*), los otros cables rojos son _focus_ (*también cuidado con éste!!*) y _screen_ (el más delgado).

Busca sobre probadores de flyback y su funcionamiento.


----------



## Galaners (May 22, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Puedes utilizar un oscilador (a unos 15Khz si es de TV, superior si es de un monitor de PC) con transistor de potencia para probar el flyback a *bajo voltaje* (unos 9V más o menos), y comienzas a medir voltajes para encontrar la entrada (normalmente funcionan entre 90 y 130V). El cable con chupón es el que entrega el voltaje de más de 20kV (*cuidado con éste!! No lo midas con el tester ni lo toques si el flyback está energizado!!!*), los otros cables rojos son _focus_ (*también cuidado con éste!!*) y _screen_ (el más delgado).
> 
> Busca sobre probadores de flyback y su funcionamiento.



perfecto, una última duda. El flyback funciona con corriente directa cierto? porque en una guía que encontré en x sitio dice:


> Usando un voltímetro digital en su rango más alto y una batería de 9 V, conectar el flyback tal como se muestra en la figura. Dejar el voltímetro conectado entre la ventosa y el pin 0 V anteriormente encontrado, y simulando la función del interruptor de la figura, dar breves toques de contacto sobre el primario. Probar en un sentido y otro, invirtiendo la polaridad de la batería, buscando cuál de las dos conexiones posibles de ese par de pines es la que genera el mayor voltaje (según la corriente entregada por la batería, podrían generarse picos superiores a 1000 V DC). Una vez detectada, el pin que coincida con el borne negativo de la batería será el C (colector), y el otro el de +B.



O sea que con una fuente de alimentación de cd se hace funcionar para probarlo, entonces me quedé con la duda.


----------



## jorger (May 22, 2010)

Galaners dijo:


> perfecto, una última duda. El flyback funciona con corriente directa cierto?....
> ...O sea que con una fuente de alimentación de cd se hace funcionar para probarlo, entonces me quedé con la duda.


No, funcionan con corriente alterna a alta frecuencia.

Aquí tienes mucha info.Eso si, antes de montar nada léete el tema *enterito!*

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Jun 26, 2010)

Tengo un 'pequeño' problemilla..
Monté el driver que sale en esta página ,sin el preset , cambiando el transistor por un 2SD1555 y alterando ligeramente el valor de los demás componentes:
http://www.info-ab.uclm.es/labelec/Solar/Otros/Circuitos_practicos/FLUORESCENTE DE 12V.htm

El circuito me funciona perfectamente a 16v, con un consumo muy bajo que varía entre 180mA y 290mA como mucho, dependiendo del flyback que use, y una buena tensión a la salida (más de 1,5cm de arco)

NOTA: Uso los bobinados originales del flyback, *siempre*.

Sin contar el consumo del ventilador que le puse para forzar la ventilación son 70mA menos..

Hasta ahí todo bien.El problema viene cuando conecto un flyback enorme que puede dar hasta 46.8kv tranquilamente.
Hoja de datos: http://www.hrshop.es/index.php?comm...ww.hrshop.es/products/img/esquemas/HR8362.gif

Cuando enciendo el circuito el flyback me larga algo así como 2cm de arco.Cuando fuí a apagar la fuente (sacada de un monitor crt), me dio un sacudón en toda la mano por una buena cantidad de arcos que saltaron del interrupor a mis dedos..

Cada vez que lo quiero apagar tengo que desenchufar directamente la fuente :enfadado:

La pregunta del millón:
Cómo puedo evitar que la mat retorne por todo el circuito hasta la fuente y evitar que me pega otra vez el calambrazo? (me dio bastante fuerte, no me lo esperaba ).

PD: entre el pin gnd del flyback y un pin de los 2 bobinados que conecto al circuito salta un pequeño arco.. eso lo causa todo.

Necesito que la mat que vuelve por el circuito se desvanezca o no retorne hasta la fuente, no voy a ponerme ahora a sellar con silicona los 20 flybacks que tengo, porque todo esto me pasa con todos (aunque en menor medida) menos con los 2 o 3 flybacks antiguos que tienen todos los bobinados ''al aire'' (no viene a cuento ahora como los conseguí).

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2010)

¿Le conectás la pata 7 a masa? 









Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Jun 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Le conectás la pata 7 a masa?


 
Nop, ahora mismo lo hago y te cuento .
Gracias!.

EDIT:
Lo acabo de probar y no sirve de nada, me sigue dando calambrazos al intentar apagar la fuente, aunque en menor medida (los puedo soportar, pero son molestos).

Alguna otra idea? .
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

_____________________de onda che


----------



## jorger (Jun 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> _____________________de onda che


 
Pretendes que me compre eso? fuah! 
PD: perdón por el off topic

No ya mas en serio, necesito evitar el retorno de la AT como sea.Recorre todo el circuito y tarde o temprano me va a cargar el transistor de salida horizontal  (raro que no me haya cargado antes la fuente).

Sigo buscando por toda la red.. ya laverdad es que no encuentro nada al respecto..
Un saludo.


----------



## Marcos MdP (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola gente les cuento que soy algo nuevo en este foro, esta muy bueno este experimento con el flyback, y de leer todos los comentarios me gusto la idea y pondre manos a la obra... Por empezar me compre unos buenos guantes de goma como los que recomendaban anteriormente, alguien podria facilitarme algun esquema de circuito y sus componentes... gracias y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

Marcos MdP dijo:


> Hola gente les cuento que soy algo nuevo en este foro, esta muy bueno este experimento con el flyback, y de leer todos los comentarios me gusto la idea y pondre manos a la obra... Por empezar me compre unos buenos guantes de goma como los que recomendaban anteriormente, alguien podria facilitarme algun esquema de circuito y sus componentes... gracias y saludos!


 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Empezá leyendo desde la página 1 

Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Jun 30, 2010)

Marcos MdP dijo:


> .. Por empezar me compre unos buenos guantes de goma como los que recomendaban anteriormente..


 
Bien 


> .., alguien podria facilitarme algun esquema de circuito y sus componentes...


 
Hombre pues.. si te fijaras un poco mejor.. arriba puse el link de un circuito bastante majo..macho, que lo tienes justo encima y ni lo has mirado..

Mira:



> Monté el driver que sale en esta página ,sin el preset , cambiando el transistor por un 2SD1555 y alterando ligeramente el valor de los demás componentes:
> http://www.info-ab.uclm.es/labelec/S...20DE%2012V.htm
> 
> El circuito me funciona perfectamente a 16v, con un consumo muy bajo que varía entre 180mA y 290mA como mucho, dependiendo del flyback que use, y una buena tensión a la salida (más de 1,5cm de arco)


 
Los 290mA de máximo consumo es sin ventilador (en realidad son 300mA).Como yo le he puesto uno pequeño se suman 70mA.
Por eso en las fotos que he puesto al final el consumo pasa de los 300mA.

El circuito es de un solo transistor, unos pocos componentes más y bastante eficiente por cierto.. no deja de sorprenderme .

Con eso te lo digo todo.
*Atento:*
Si te guias por los valores de los componentes de la página te vas a liar (están confundidos la mayoría).Vete aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/flyback-totalmente-casero-22001/index4.html

En el post nº 64 del link está el doc. con los valores que uso acualmente, descárgalo, el esquema también está ahi.

El potenciómtro del esquema ignóralo, como si no existiera.. tarde o temprano te da problemas.Yo no lo he puesto.

*Importante:*
*Siempre se usan los bobinados originales del flyback.*Tienes que buscar el bobinado primario del flyback (si tiene un código numérico busca la hoja de datos en 'HR diemen').

Generalmente en los flybacks que tienen los pines en herradura, el primario lo forman el pin 1 y 2.

Luego tienes que buscar otro bobinado a modo de ''feedback''.Prueba con uno, si no funciona invierte las conexiones sólo de ese bobinado.Si tampoco funciona, busca más bobinados.

Cuando el circuito oscila suele hacer un pitido audible.Si hace ese pitido pero el flyback no hace un arco, invierte las conexiones de los dos bobinados.Me suele pasar.

Si no quieres complicarte la vida de esta forma, te dejo un segunda opción:
-----------
Antes de nada, la configuración de los bobinados que voy a describir ahora, la saqué de un flyback antiguo, enorme.Gracias a que pude desmontarlo puede apuntar por fin los bobinados que hacen tan eficiente a este circuito.
------------

El primario que debes bobinar es de nada mas y nada menos que de 72 vueltas (no exagero, las conté bien y las apunté en un papel)

El feedback o bobinado de retroalimentación es de 10 vueltas solamente.

Se podría decir que la relacción de esos 2 bobinados es de 7:1

Nota: Si pensaste en reducir el número de vueltas de los bobinados para bobinar menos y tener la misma relación, simplemente NO te lo recomiendo, porque le consumo va a ser mucho mayor.


Os dejo algunas fotos:

http://img139.imageshack.us/i/imgp4912.jpg/

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/imgp4915.jpg/

http://img685.imageshack.us/i/imgp4916.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img143.imageshack.us/i/imgp4918a.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aquí el tester se vuelve medio loco y marca entre 350mA y 370mA..por la estática.
http://img88.imageshack.us/i/imgp4919.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Creo que lo he dejado todo bien claro.. 

PD: Las fotos salen borrosas por el pulso que tengo, es horrible :enfadado:.

Un saludo.


----------



## Marcos MdP (Jul 8, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Bien
> Hombre pues.. si te fijaras un poco mejor.. arriba puse el link de un circuito bastante majo..macho, que lo tienes justo encima y ni lo has mirado..



Hola Jorger muchas gracias por tu colaboracion me es de gran utilidad y perdon por la ignorancia de no haber prestado un poco mas de atencion  ... este foro la verdad esta muy bueno siempre me apasiono la electronica pero solo soy un loco con ganas de aprender por eso gracias de nuevo  ni bien lo ponga en marcha retomare el contacto para comentarte como salio... Saludos!!!


----------



## maxi01 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola foreros de electronica! resulta que hoy un vecino me regalo un televisor viejo que no servia.  Lo desarme y saque el flyback para jugar un rato. yo quisiera saber como conectarlo para hacer una especie de bobina de tesla. aqui algunas imagenes del flyback

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LmndrQzFZpM/TD3zNM8pPtI/AAAAAAAAAKk/s9OmYE1sQ1g/S742/P1050086.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LmndrQzFZpM/TD3zwBGVE3I/AAAAAAAAAKs/nfC4j-mk5XA/S742/P1050087.JPG



si alguien alguien sabe comente si? quiero probar esto ya que siempre lo vi por youtube y nunca probe desde ya muchas gracias...


PD: RECONOSCO QUE ES PELIGROSO Y LO MANIPULARE CON MUCHO CUIDADO


----------



## borja1234567 (Jul 14, 2010)

manda fotos de los laterales para ver el numero de serie y si te sabes el modelo de la tele mejor que mejor 
manda todos los numeros que encuentres


----------



## maxi01 (Jul 14, 2010)

el televisor es marca sharp modelo c-2098-y          y aqui te dejo una foto del lateral del flyback! 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LmndrQzFZpM/TD4CMfP3ulI/AAAAAAAAAK0/UBelIo9yLLs/S742/P1050093.JPG

gracias kpo!


----------



## Daniss1 (Jul 14, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> manda fotos de los laterales para ver el numero de serie y si te sabes el modelo de la tele mejor que mejor
> manda todos los numeros que encuentres


¿no se conectan todos los flyback igual? yo tengo un par de elllos y llevane l mismo nuemro de pines que este, pense que todoss eran iguales..


----------



## borja1234567 (Jul 15, 2010)

maxi01 dijo:


> el televisor es marca sharp modelo c-2098-y          y aqui te dejo una foto del lateral del flyback!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LmndrQzFZpM/TD4CMfP3ulI/AAAAAAAAAK0/UBelIo9yLLs/S742/P1050093.JPG
> 
> gracias kpo!



Bueno...  

Tengo una noticia buena y otra mala 

La mala es que no he encontrado nada ni en internet, ni en la página de HR ni en ningún sitio
peeeero y esta es la noticia buena  puedes hacer los bobinados por el exterior el resultado será muy pareció o incluso mejor la mejor manera es esta:






Ese es un circuito a puro transistor, se sacan chispas de 1-2cm, no tienes por qué usar un 2N3055 cualquier transistor de potencia te vale yo que tu cogería los que estuvieran cerca del flyback de la tele con los mismos disipadores. 
Con los bobinados exteriores también puedes usar circuitos de 555

Con estos se sacan 2-4cm de chispa, según el transistor que uses
Siendo el cable rojo de la foto superior el primario  
Si usas el del 555 también te recomiendo usar el transistor de la tele original



Daniss1 dijo:


> ¿no se conectan todos los flyback igual? yo tengo un par de elllos y llevane l mismo nuemro de pines que este, pense que todoss eran iguales..



cada flyback es un mundo jjajaja no se conectan igual 




Suerte y buenas chispas


----------



## jorger (Jul 15, 2010)

El flyback es un  HR 82130 pero como dice borja, no hay nada sobre ese modelo en ningún sitio.



> ..el resultado será muy pareció o incluso mejor la mejor manera es esta:..


 
Ese circuito solo funciona bien con flybacks antiguos (los no tienen diodo ni triplicador).
Para que funcione bien (no esperes un milagro) en los flybacks de ahora tienes que poner más vueltas, 12 en el primario y 8 en el otro con hilo esmaltado o cable no muy grueso.

Aparte de eso tienes que poner un condensador de 0.22uF y un diodo de 250v entre el colector y el emisor del transistor (si no sabes el patillaje de un transistor lo buscas en google).



> ..Con los bobinados exteriores también puedes usar circuitos de 555:..


 
Pero ese no, hay muchísima gente de por aquí que ha tenido problemas con él (me incluyo).El 555 se quema a los pocos segundos.

Hay un circuito similar pero sin ese problema.En vez de usar un transistor a la salida del 555 usa un mosfet (IRF540? todos los 'IRF' funcionan bien) y un transitor (2N2222, no tiene por qué ser ese, puede ser otro).Busca en google ''flyback 555'' (en imágenes) y lo encontrarás.

PD:Lo suelo repetir mucho pero creo que vale la pena.. NO recomiendo el 2n3055 para estas cosas, es de lo peor comparado con otros transistores.

Y bueno.. aquí   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/index8.html   tengo montado un driver bastante eficiente (y extremademente sencillo para lo bien que funciona).Solo tiene 2-4w de potencia, pero hace arcos de más de 1.5cm a 16v.Ahí lo explico todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Ago 8, 2010)

Tengo un transformador flyback que saqué de un viejo monitor CRT, quería probarlo y hacer algun arco electrico etc. antes de crear el driver quise comprobar si funcionaba haciendo lo de desconectar y conectarlo de una batería. El caso es que no logro entender por donde estan los pines del primario. Lo máximo que he conseguido ha sido hacer que el transformador haga una especie de ruido.

Aquí dejo una foto del patillaje.






Los pines que marque de rojo y negro son los que al conectarle la batería, el transformador hace como un ruidito de chispas, no se si me explico.

Dejo más fotos.





















La última foto es del pcb en donde iba el flyback, la verdad ni leyendo eso me aclaro nada.

Busque esos códigos que salen en una de las fotos en Google pero no encontré nada útil.

El arco si no me equivoco debería salir del cable con la ventosa hacia GND no?

Perdon por el ladrillo pero no supe explicarlo más resumidamente, un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Ago 8, 2010)

Primero: tienes un flyback idéntico a uno de los tantos que tengo
Segundo: no puedes venir aquí y de primeras postear sin antes haber usado el buscador del foro..

Hay muchos, pero que muchos temas (algunos son largos) que hablan de estas cosas.
Pon en el buscador (del foro): Circuitos excitadores de alto voltaje con flyback.
Ahí ya tienes para aburrirte

Si no te cansas, sigue buscando .

Los 2 pines que marcaste si, es el primario.
Para hacerlo funcionar en contínuo necesitas un driver (como bien dices).
Puede ser con un 555 y demás componentes o simplemente con un transistor de potencia y algún que otro componente mas.

PD: el 2n3055 no lo recomiendo.

EDIT: el arco solo salta desde la ventosa al pin gnd .Los otros cables no sirven

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Ago 8, 2010)

Hola, en primer lugar muchas gracias, me leí todo el tema de los circuitos excitadores, pero me queda una duda.

Tengo un transistor C5386 de Toshiba que venía en la placa del monitor, así que decidí hacer el driver con eso, ¿qué pines son los del feedback? Hay alguna forma de identificarlos? Gracias.

-EDIT-

Nada, me confundí, lo que pregunté arriba es irrelevante, voy a montar el circuito y a conectarlo a ver que sale, si funciona bien ya posteare alguna foto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vin (Ago 9, 2010)

Pues nada de nada, a ver, consegui hacer saltar chispas milimetricas con una pila de 9v en el primario, pero a la hora de poner el transistor, este se calienta bastante y ya está, no hace ningun ruido ni tampoco salta ningun arco, ni siquiera las chispas milimetricas de antes.

Este es el esquema que use con el C5386 y las resistencias un poco cambiadas.






Jorger, tu que tienes un flyback igual, me puedes mostrar el esquema que usas? Se agradecería mucho.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Ago 9, 2010)

Vin dijo:


> Pues nada de nada, a ver, consegui hacer saltar chispas milimetricas con una pila de 9v en el primario, pero a la hora de poner el transistor, este se calienta bastante y ya está, no hace ningun ruido ni tampoco salta ningun arco, ni siquiera las chispas milimetricas de antes.
> 
> Este es el esquema que use con el C5386 y las resistencias un poco cambiadas.
> 
> ...


 
Probaste a conectar al revés uno de los bobinados?.

Que tenga un flyback igual o distinto al tuyo no tiene nada que ver.Si los bobinados originales no te sirven, lo haces tu y listo.

Aparte de eso, ese circuito es muy ineficiente.Aunque te funcione se va a calenttar bastante el transistor.

Si miras la última página del tema que te dije al principio, verás un circuito que funciona estupendamente bien.A 16v no suele consumir más de 300mA y el arco es mayor o igual a 1cm y medio.

Si el consumo de este circuito que te hablo es mayor de 500mA hay algo mal.
Por lo general, se usa el primario original del flyback, los otros pines se usan como feedback y debes probar con varios hasta que des con el mejor que funciona.

Si no, lo que puedes hacer es un primario de 70 vueltas (si, son muchas, lo se) en el núcleo que sobresale y, un feedback de 10-11 vueltas (aconsejo 10).

Si no te funciona a la primera puede ser porque montaras mal el circuito o, como dije antes: no pusistes los bobinados en fase.Solución --> conecta al revés uno de ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Ago 9, 2010)

Bien, en primer lugar, muchas gracias por tu tiempo, me estas ayudando mucho. 

Luego, voy haciendo avances con el flyback, he conseguido mediante el circuito ese cutre de arriba hacer que el flyback funcione de forma continuada! Pero los arcos que suelta, si se le pueden llamar arcos, más bien diría chispas, son muy pequeños, calculo unos 3mm a ojo, haciendo mucho ruido etc. No se si será porque la pila de 9v que uso está agotada casi (entrega como 7,5v), o porque el circuito es muy ineficiente como dijiste, el caso es que decidí a montar el circuito que dijiste (este creo que es).

Encontré un vendedor de eBay que tiene todos los componentes necesarios, pero antes de comprar tengo unas dudas.

¿Ese capacitor de .01 se refiere a .01µF, no?

¿Las resistencias de 0,25W bastan?

Luego el circuito no usa el feedback, ¿cómo es eso?

De nuevo muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 10, 2010)

Vin dijo:


> Luego, voy haciendo avances con el flyback, he conseguido mediante el circuito ese cutre de arriba hacer que el flyback funcione de forma continuada! Pero los arcos que suelta, si se le pueden llamar arcos, más bien diría chispas, son muy pequeños, calculo unos 3mm a ojo, haciendo mucho ruido etc. No se si será porque la pila de 9v que uso está agotada casi (entrega como 7,5v),


 
Si hace mucho ruido (como una chicharra) es porque estás usando bobinados que no deberías.
Prueba a bobinar en el núcleo que sobresale un primario de 10 vueltas y un feedback de 8 vueltas.

Nunca uses pilas de 9v para estas coas.A parte de que no duran nada, ni de lejos dan la corriente necesaria para que funcione bien el circuito.

Buscate una fuente de 12v y de por lo menos 2 o 3A.



> o porque el circuito es muy ineficiente como dijiste, el caso es que decidí a montar el circuito que dijiste (este creo que es).


 
No, no es ese.Presta un poco más de atención a lo que lees macho, te dije que el circuito estaba *en la última página *del tema ''Circuitos exitadores de.....''

Además te dije que el circuito *usa un primario de unas 70 vueltas y un feedback de 10 vueltas*.El que has puesto no tienen nada que ver.

Es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/index8.html (post nº 155)

De ese post sale este link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/flyback-totalmente-casero-22001/index4.html
En el post nº 64 está el circuito

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Ago 10, 2010)

Perdona las molestias pero es que ese circuito también estaba en la última página y me confundí. 

No uso un transformador porque se cortocircuita al conectarlo y se activa la protección. (si, deduzco que entonces ese no es el primario...)

El ruido era como un pitido agudo pero con mucho ruido, por lo que debe confirmar lo de los bornes incorrectos.

Como fuente usaré una ATX que tengo por ahí entonces.

Y, si entendí bien, he de bobinar un primario y feedback nuevos, ok, ¿quito los actuales? ¿y de qué diametro ha de ser el cable nuevo? Es que en otro post tuyo leí que siempre se han de usar los bobinados que ya vienen, uff cada vez es más confuso esto 

Bueno, me confirmas todo y me pongo a hacerlo, gracias.


----------



## jorger (Sep 7, 2010)

Vin dijo:


> Perdona las molestias pero es que ese circuito también estaba en la última página y me confundí.


 
No importa.



> Como fuente usaré una ATX que tengo por ahí entonces..


 
Perfecto entonces 



> Y, si entendí bien, he de bobinar un primario y feedback nuevos, ok, ¿quito los actuales? ¿y de qué diametro ha de ser el cable nuevo? Es que en otro post tuyo leí que siempre se han de usar los bobinados que ya vienen, uff cada vez es más confuso esto


 

Mm a ver , tienes 2 opciones:

1-. Usar los bobinados originales como aconsejo siempre (aunque puedas tardar un rato en identificar los que sirven, eso es aprueba y error).Cuando el flyback funcione el consumo no debe superar los 400mA a 16v (y eso ya es mucho, porque no consumen más de 320mA en los peores casos)

Ovbiamente como vas a usar 12v de la atx el cosnumo tiene que ser menor, y suele rondar los 240mA *como mucho* (no he pasado de los 230mA en mis casos).

2-.Quitar los bobinados que has hecho tu y hacer unos nuevos.
72 vueltas en el primario (si, son muchas) y 11 en el feedback.El calibre del primario puede ser mayor que el del feedback, *pero nunca al revés.*

El calibre del primario puede ser de 0.5mm de diámetro y el del feedback de 0.4mm.Pero pueden ser los dos del mismo diámetro perfectamente.

Si no quieres bobinar tantas vueltas aunque el cosnumo sea mayor, bobina un primario de 30 vueltas y un feedback de 12 vueltas.Con estos bobinados el consumo suele rondar los 450mA (lo he probado)

Ahora eres tú el que decide una de las 2 opciones.
La primera va apermitir que el circuito funcione muy bien, pero puede darte quebraderos de cabeza al identificar los bobinados que sirven..

Tu dirás 

PD: perdona por la tardanza en contestar.

Saludos.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 10, 2010)

Yo tengo este... en la primera imagen esta la configuracion de los pines perdon por la calidad pero me tocaba bajarle un poco haha creo que se me fue la mano XD ¿ me podrian decir donde conectar mi oscilador para generar AT ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola hell_fish

Debes agregar un transistor para alto voltaje, el colector se conecta al Pin 10 del Fly-Back y el Pin 9 a 190 Vdc., el emisor a tierra, a la base se conecta el colector de otro transistor...... Etc. Etc.

Es más sencillo si ves el diagrama del aparato de donde sacaste ese Fly-Back.
Si no lo tienes puedes ver cualquier otro para que tengas una idea de cómo conectarlo y generar Alta Tensión.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 11, 2010)

MrCarlos mi flyback esta seleccionado con resaltador azul en la primera imagen... ¿En los pines 9 y 10 esta la bonina para generar Alta Tension? gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola hell_fish

El Alto Voltaje sale por los cables rojos, los que salen por el otro extremo de donde están los PIN's.

a las terminales 9 y 10 es donde se aplica la señal que proviene del transistor que te mencioné.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias!!!! resolviste todas mis dudas amigo


----------



## jorger (Sep 11, 2010)

hell_fish dijo:


> ¿En los pines 9 y 10 esta la bonina para generar Alta Tension?..


 
No solo son esos 2 pines.Puedes probar con otros porque cada flyback es distinto y puede que con un bobinado funcione bien y con otro no.

Aquí tienes un buen driver para tu flyback: http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/fly-drv2.gif

Dudas frecuentes:
Se puede poner un mosfet que no sea el de la imagen? --> Si, vale cualquiera.
Se puede poner un transistor que no sea el 2n2222? --> Si, lo mismo que antes.

A qué pines del flyback lo conecto? --> ve probando



			
				MrCarlos dijo:
			
		

> El Alto Voltaje sale por los cables rojos, los que salen por el otro extremo de donde están los PIN's


 
Nop.
Uno de los cables rojos (el más gordo) es el MAT, una de las 'salidas' de AT.La otra 'salida' es el pin gnd que está entre los demás pines de la parte inferior.

Los otros 2 cables rojos no sirven para nada, a menos que quieras generar una cantidad ínfima de AT (1 o 2kv).. cosa que veo rídícula porque todos queremos generar 10kv o más..

Saludos.


----------



## xxuss (Sep 11, 2010)

A ver si me pueden ayudar con esto:
- Conseguí en un negocio de electrónica un Flyback de TV B&N. La marca es FIKSI en la etiqueta de la caja dice Panoramic 114 – TV 18.
- Les adjunto fotos con en alta asi pueden observar bien los detalles.
- Numere de manera arbitraria los pines asi 123456  y Al cable Blanco H.

http://www.geonamia.byethost5.com/varios/Flyback_01.jpg
http://www.geonamia.byethost5.com/varios/Flyback_02.jpg
http://www.geonamia.byethost5.com/varios/Flyback_03.jpg

Paso a contarles observaciones:

Pin 1 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco dentro de una misma vaina de aislamiento)
Pin 2 => llegan 1 cable de cobre esmaltado
Pin 3 => llegan 1 cable de cobre esmaltado
Pin 4 => llegan 1 cable de cobre esmaltado
Pin 5 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco cada uno con su propia vaina de aislamiento) Estos dos están soldados (en el mismo pin 5) al cable negro con ganchito. 
Pin 6 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco dentro de una misma vaina de aislamiento)
Pin 7 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco dentro de una misma vaina de aislamiento)

Medición de resistencias entre:

H-5= 0.3kohms
H-6= 0.308kohms
H-7= 0.311kohms
H-1= 0.318kohms
H-7= 0.325kohms

H-3= infinita
H-4= infinita
3-4= 4.3ohms

Preguntas:

1-	Pareciera que 3-4 son el primario ¿es así?
2-	Me marea un poco esto  ¿cuantos secundarios hay?

Cualquier dato que me aporten es bienvenido!

Gracias de antemano


----------



## jorger (Sep 11, 2010)

Antes de nada, los link´s están mal.Sube las fotos como adjunto o por imageshack.us.. porque no se ve ni una foto.Aparece una ventana como de búsqueda.



xxuss dijo:


> ...
> 
> H-5= 0.3kohms
> H-6= 0.308kohms
> ...


 
Eso es muy raro, osea, más de 300 ohms? 



> H-3= infinita
> H-4= infinita
> 3-4= 4.3ohms


 
Eso ya es una cosa más normal.Tienes que medir entre los pines que enumeraste con* números *(por ejemplo 4-6, 7-5.. etc., son bobinados con una resistencia inferior a 5 ohms).
El ''H'' casi seguro que es un terminal del secundario, pero como no se ven las fotos no te puedo decir con seguridad total.



> Preguntas:
> 
> 1- Pareciera que 3-4 son el primario ¿es así?


 
Puede o no puede ser.

En este tipo de flybacks es difícil destacar cuál es el primario y cual no.Probablemente tenga un flyback parecido al tuyo.Como no tienen ningún tipo de serigrafiado es imposible encontrar el modelo en internet y ver su esquema interno de bobinados :enfadado:



> 2- Me marea un poco esto ¿cuantos secundarios hay?


 
jeje, hay varios, pero son de baja tensión y puedes confundirlos fácilmente con un primario.
Uno de ellos es el que genera la alta tensión como sabrás, y su resistencia suele rondar los 120-240 ohms (mas o menos)
El flyback que tengo yo tiene un secundario con una resistencia de 198 ohmios.
Una foto:

http://img96.imageshack.us/i/imgp5358p.jpg/

Saludos.


----------



## xxuss (Sep 11, 2010)

Jorger,

Gracias por tu respuesta. Lastima que no pudiste ver las fotos. Acá estoy solucionando eso (perdón las subí en un servidor que uso normalmente pero parece que no funciona).
Comence midiendo resistencias entre H (Cable blanco que sale del disco del flyback) y los pines.
Lo raro es que mido un solo bobinado de 2.5 ohms -corrijo error de medida no era 4.3- que no posee continuidad con H. Los demás tienen una resistencia que arranca por los 300ohms parece incrementarse cada 10 aproximadamente (siempre entre ellos y H). 
Acá vuelvo mandar el mensaje tal cual y adjunto las imágenes directamente en el foro. También dejo los enlaces de yfrog (con un poco mas de resolución por las dudas)
Desde Ya muchas Gracias

Transcribo el mensaje original CORRIGIENDO un error de medición y ORDENANDO MEJOR LOS DATOS MEDIDOS y las PREGUNTAS

Gracias de antemano!

-----------------------------------------------------------

A ver si me pueden ayudar con esto:
- Conseguí en un negocio de electrónica un Flyback de TV B&N. La marca es FIKSI en la etiqueta de la caja dice Panoramic 114 – TV 18.
- Les adjunto fotos con en alta asi pueden observar bien los detalles.
- Numere de manera arbitraria los pines asi 123456 y Al cable Blanco H.

Enlaces Imageshack:

http://yfrog.com/f1flyback03j
http://yfrog.com/2tflyback02j
http://yfrog.com/2dflyback01j

Paso a contarles observaciones:

Pin 1 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco dentro de una misma vaina de aislamiento)
Pin 2 => llegan 1 cable de cobre esmaltado
Pin 3 => llegan 1 cable de cobre esmaltado
Pin 4 => llegan 1 cable de cobre esmaltado
Pin 5 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco cada uno con su propia vaina de aislamiento) Estos dos están soldados (en el mismo pin 5) al cable negro con ganchito. 
Pin 6 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco dentro de una misma vaina de aislamiento)
Pin 7 => llegan 2 cables de cobre esmaltado (que salen del disco dentro de una misma vaina de aislamiento)

RESISTENCIAS ENTRE H  (salida del secundario aparente) Y CADA UNO DE LOS PINES:

H-1= 0.318kohms
H-2= 0.325kohms
H-3= infinita - con respecto a H - 
H-4= infinita - con respecto a H - 
H-5= 0.3kohms
H-6= 0.308kohms
H-7= 0.311kohms


RESISTENCIAS ENTRE LOS PINES (ohms):

Entre 1 y 2 = 7,5
Entre 1 y 3 = Nada
Entre 1 y 4 = Nada
Entre 1 y 5 =18,5
Entre 1 y 6 =11
Entre 1 y 7 =8,3
Entre 2 y 3 = Nada
Entre 2 y 4 = Nada
Entre 2 y 5 = 26,6
Entre 2 y 6 = 17
Entre 2 y 7 = 14
Entre 3 y 4 = 2,5 (corrijo mi lectura anterior parece que estaba equivocada la de 4,3 ohms entre 3 y 4)
Entre 3 y 5 = Nada
Entre 3 y 6 = Nada
Entre 3 y 7 = Nada
Entre 4 y 5 = Nada
Entre 4 y 6 = Nada
Entre 4 y 7 = Nada
Entre 5 y 6 = 9,5
Entre 5 y 7 = 12
Entre 6 y 7 = 3,7


Preguntas:

1- ¿Cual creen que sea el primario?
2- ¿Porque a algunos pines les llegan 2 cables de cobre? ¿Son bobinados bifilares dentro del flyback?
3- El Cable H Blanco es uno del secundario ¿El cable negro = pin 5 sería el otro?

Cualquier dato que me aporten es bienvenido!

Gracias de antemano


----------



## jorger (Sep 12, 2010)

Vale, despues de ver las fotos ya estoy segurísimo de lo que voy a decir.
El cable blanco ''H'' es el MAT del secundario y el cable negro ''=5'' es el otro terminal del secundario (conocido como gnd).

Esos 2 cables sólo son del secundario, no tiene nada que ver con los demás.


> RESISTENCIAS ENTRE LOS PINES (ohms):
> 
> Entre 1 y 2 = 7,5
> Entre 1 y 3 = Nada
> ...


 

He medido la resistencia del primario de mi flyback y ronda los 2.2 ohms.Con ese valor me atrevería a decir que el primario de tu flyback es el pin 3 y 4 (2.5 ohms) o, también puede ser el pin 6 y 7 (3.7 ohms) aunque este último no tiene mucha pinta de serlo.

Los demás valores son muy altos, por lo que segurmente serán secunadrios de baja tensión.



> Preguntas:
> 
> 1- ¿Cual creen que sea el primario?
> 2- ¿Porque a algunos pines les llegan 2 cables de cobre? ¿Son bobinados bifilares dentro del flyback?
> 3- El Cable H Blanco es uno del secundario ¿El cable negro = pin 5 sería el otro?


 
1-. Como dije antes, casi seguro que es el pin 3 y 4.

2-.Si, puede un solo bobinado bifilar o simplemente son 2 bobinados que tienen derivación a otros pines.

3-. Sip.

Saludos.


----------



## xxuss (Sep 12, 2010)

Jorger,
Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda!
Ahora que tengo mas en claro la aparente estructura de mi Flyback comenzaré con las pruebas.


----------



## jorger (Sep 12, 2010)

Si no es mucho preguntar.. ¿qué circuito vas a usar? (solo por saberlo, porque este tipo de flybacks funcionan bien con todos los ctos.).

Saludos.


----------



## xxuss (Sep 12, 2010)

Jorger,

No, no es mucho preguntar!. Y ademas considero que es buenísimo que cada dato, aunque modesto sea, sea compartido. Nuestras propias experiencias y conocimientos pueden indirectamente ayudar a otros que transiten caminos similares.

Mi idea es realizar un transformador de 9/12volt a 6000volt o más con una frecuencia superior a los 20000 ciclos/segundo. Básicamente algo similar a los que en ingles llaman "neon tube driver"
Para eso pienso manejar el flyback con un circuito que emplea un integrado lm555 y transistor similar al que usan en el hilo de este mismo foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-driver-11151/?highlight=ignition+coil+driver

Mi idea es tener un trasformador de alto voltaje para experimentar excitando bobinas sean de tipo Tesla, D´Arsoval, Donald Smith, etc. 
Busco comprobar empíricamente si muchas de las cosas que he leído por Internet pueden comprobarse en la practica y compartir logros o decepciones.


----------



## jorger (Sep 12, 2010)

xxuss dijo:


> ..No, no es mucho preguntar!. Y ademas considero que es buenísimo que cada dato, aunque modesto sea, sea compartido. Nuestras propias experiencias y conocimientos pueden indirectamente ayudar a otros que transiten caminos similares..


 
Si si, todos estamos deacuerdo con eso.Bien dicho  



> Mi idea es realizar un transformador de 9/12volt a 6000volt o más con una frecuencia superior a los 20000 ciclos/segundo. Básicamente algo similar a los que en ingles llaman "neon tube driver"
> Para eso pienso manejar el flyback con un circuito que emplea un integrado lm555 y transistor similar al que usan en el hilo de este mismo foro:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-driver-11151/?highlight=ignition+coil+driver


 
Creo que se flyback va a dar más de 6kv (todos superan esa tensión) 

Me imagina ba que ibas a usar ese circuito jeje.
Te aconsejo uno similar (pero no igual), porque el circuito que está en ese link da muchos problemas en el sentido de que se quema el 555 a los pocos segundos.

No lo he leído por ahí, lo he comprobado yo mismo (quemé tres 555 en 5 minutos).

Aconsejo este, que funciona muy bien (mejor de lo que esperaba) y el transistor (mosfet) no se calienta almenos en mi caso 

Es este:
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/fly-drv2.gif



> ..Mi idea es tener un trasformador de alto voltaje para experimentar excitando bobinas sean de tipo Tesla, D´Arsoval, Donald Smith, etc.
> Busco comprobar empíricamente si muchas de las cosas que he leído por Internet pueden comprobarse en la practica y compartir logros o decepciones..


 
Eso está muy bien por tu parte 
Bueno solo puedo decir que la bobina de tesla excitada con un flyback no es un mito, de hecho hay algunos videos que lo muestran directemente (y yo voy a hacer lo mismo cuando la termine jejeje)

Suerte!


----------



## xxuss (Sep 12, 2010)

Jorger,
Tengo comprado el 2N3055 ¿crees que puedo reemplazar el 2N2222 por este en ese circuito que me aconsejas? 
Gracias una vez mas por los consejos!


----------



## jorger (Sep 13, 2010)

Por poder puedes, pero no se necesita un transistor de tanta potencia.
Con un 2SD882 es más que suficiente... o un BD139.

El mosfet puedes reemplazarlo por el que quieras.Yo le puse un IRF630.

Saludos.


----------



## xxuss (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola a todos! 
Bueno aun preparándome para comenzar mis experimentos con Flyback y alto voltaje. Tratando de hacerme de un instrumental básico para poder medir lo mejor que pueda los resultados que obtenga. Estuve investigando un poco por la red y paso a transcribirles nuevas inquietudes que se me presentan:

En cuanto a la medición de Electricidad  en Alto voltaje a Alta frecuencia (mayor que 20000 ciclos/seg):

1- El multimetro digital que recientemente quemé tenía un margen superior de medición de 700 volts en AC y 1000 volts en DC. El tester chino analógico que esta en camino tiene 500 volts en AC y DC.  Mi flyback seguramente va a arrojar más de 6000 volts. 
Por lo que estuve leyendo, puedo construir una punta de prueba a la que pueda conectar el tester analógico. Algo similar a esto:

http://members.tm.net/lapointe/High_Voltage_Probe.html

1.A - ¿Estoy en buen camino, o se les ocurre alguna otra alternativa que no sea comprar una ya que no puedo destinar muchos $ en ella?

1.B -  ¿Que opinan de esta punta para medir voltaje?. Y ¿Supongamos que el voltaje a la salida de ella sea inferior al que pude admitir un osciloscopio X,  ¿esta tremenda reducción del voltaje modifica la traza de la frecuencia real? ¿generaria frecuencias parásitas que modificarían el trazo real? 
Recuerdo haber leído que una punta de prueba similar en USA captaba una frecuencia de 60hz – líneas de tensión-  con el transformador de alto voltaje aun apagado, funcionaba como una especie de antena generando alteraciones en la traza real. 
¿Saben de alguna forma de poder apreciar la frecuencia real a la salida del secundario del flyback?

1.C – Recuerdo que DOSMETROS me recomendó cambiar los diodos originales del tester por unos diodos rápidos para medir con esta frecuencia. ¿Saben la velocidad o los modelos de esos diodos así busco en las especificaciones hasta que frecuencias funcionarían?

1.C.A – Siguiendo por este camino o sea el de las frecuencias (que van a excitar el primario del flyback), como voy a generarlas con un 555 en modo astable, ellas van a ser pulsantes entre (por ejemplo) 9v y 0v.  Ahora es cuando me surge la siguiente inquietud: 
Una frecuencia en CA de 22000 ciclos/segundo seria aproximada a una de 44000 pulsos/segundo. Porque según entiendo el ciclo en CA contempla dos picos el + y el –  (adjunto imagen para clarificar mi pregunta). 
¿Esto es así, o sea necesito 44000 pulsos para  emular una frecuencia de 22000 de CA?

1.C.B -  Aun no tengo osciloscopio –en proceso de conseguir uno- . Que forma adoptaría la onda cuadrada que adjunto en el punto anterior luego de pasar por un inductor ¿se modifica?


De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## edgar carreras (Sep 25, 2010)

hola,  olvidate del flyback de una tv no vas a poder hacerla funcionar sin generar voltaje de altafrecuencia que es lo primordial, lo que te recomiendo es que compres una bobina de auto usada que en cualquier taller mecanico lo conseguiras, trabajan con 12v y poco amperaje y generan por los 30kv algunos y traen solo + y - lo conectas y ya esta. suerte


----------



## xxuss (Sep 26, 2010)

Edgar,
Gracias por tu respuesta. Pero sea un flyback o una bobina de encendido (el elemento para generar alto voltaje) todas mis consultas se aplicarían por igual. 

Haciéndome de instrumental, logré conseguir un Multimetro analógico Jansen FN todas sus puntas originales. Con el que lograré medir inductancias, capacitancias, dc y ac hasta 28000 volts.  
Aun me queda pendiente el tema de las frecuencias y formas de las ondas. Obviamente después de esta compra vuelvo a quedar en 0. Pero me las voy a ingeniar para de acá a un tiempo conseguirme un osciloscopio.

Saludos a todos


----------



## jorger (Sep 27, 2010)

xxuss dijo:


> Edgar,
> Gracias por tu respuesta. Pero sea un flyback o una bobina de encendido (el elemento para generar alto voltaje) todas mis consultas se aplicarían por igual.
> 
> Haciéndome de instrumental, logré conseguir un Multimetro analógico Jansen FN todas sus puntas originales. Con el que lograré medir inductancias, capacitancias, dc y ac hasta 28000 volts.
> ...


 
No repitas el mismo mensaje en mas de un post, eso no se debe hacer (está en contra de las normas).


----------



## cadcris (Oct 2, 2010)

como identifico basandome en el diagra que esta mas arriba de un flyback, lo pines primarios y secundarios?


----------



## jorger (Oct 2, 2010)

cadcris dijo:


> como identifico basandome en el diagra que esta mas arriba de un flyback, lo pines primarios y secundarios?


 
El primario es el que está conectado al colector del transistor y a Vcc.*Siempre* es así.
Los otros bobinados son los secundarios (no hace falta que diga que el bobinado que tiene los diodos es el de alta tensión no?) y entre esos otros bobinado está el bias.


----------



## cadcris (Oct 3, 2010)

entiendo jorger pero yo conecto el las salidas del circuito que te muestro ahora, osea la salida del transistor, y la de vcc al prmario de mi flyback que es la imagen que puse, y no hace nada no arranca tampoco probe con los bobinados echos en el nucleo de farrita pero tampoco, probe con el tester la corriente del circuito y en teoria esta todo bien. 


PD: el flyback es nuevo lo compre nuevo. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40156&d=1285646723

ese el crcuito.
desde ya gracias por tu ayuda y perdon por mi ignorancia en el tema.


----------



## jorger (Oct 3, 2010)

Revisa bien el circuito porque puede que hallas conectado algo mal.
En ese circuito yo la pifié varias veces hasta que lo hice funcionar.

El flyback no puede ser, y si comentas que es totalmente nuevo no te puede dar problemas.


----------



## cadcris (Oct 3, 2010)

bueno voy a seguir tu consejo aunque ya vengo como hace tres semanas con esto pero bue ya lo solucionare, estoy por probar ahora el circuito tuyo mejorado del 2n3055, para ver si puedo hacer algo por uqe la verdad que este flyback todavia nose como anda desde que lo compre no lo pude hacer andar, el viejo que tengo lo hice andar, pero ese pobre se le rompio el nucleo de ferrita. ese circuito me tiene loco ya probe un monton de cosas cambiando conecciones y que se yo de otras cosas, pero bue ya lo hare andar. muchas gracias por tu ayuda jorger!!! el primero que sse netere si anda vas a ser vos!


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 11, 2010)

Buenas antes que nada,lei las 9 paginas de éste tema me interesa mucho, de echo ya tengo construido el oscilador y tengo varios transistoresy partes  pues un monitor LG T730SH murio y de ahi saqué varias cosas. Escribo por varias preguntas.

No me decido que circuito montar, pues la verdad a algunos les da problemas y a otros no dependiendo de sus componentes, pues lo que NO quiero es perder componentes ya que aqui son dificiles de conseguir y caros, tengo un raro transistor j5804 y el conocido 2n3055, tip 115 que es de 1000 de ganancia, tengo un oscilador con el 555 pero no se a que frecuencia está trabajando, quiero montar un circuito que me haga andar el flyback, pense en montarlo con el 2n3055 pero segun algunos no va de lo mejor, con el 555 no estoy seguro. bueno ya resumiendo para no aburrirlos, basicamente necesito saber si es mejor un oscilador con 555 o a base de transistores, y que transistor va mejor con el flyback. Ah y jorger, me interesa mas tu idea de bobinar un transformador, pero si quiero obtener mas voltios, deberia dar mas vueltas al que dices que tiene 300?? ya que precisamente la causa de que este monitor muriera fue el flyback . Gracias por su ayuda desde ya, hablo de unos buenos aunque sea 10Kv a base de bobinar un transformador.


----------



## jorger (Oct 13, 2010)

cadcris dijo:


> bueno voy a seguir tu consejo aunque ya vengo como hace tres semanas con esto pero bue ya lo solucionare, estoy por probar ahora el circuito tuyo mejorado del 2n3055, para ver si puedo hacer algo por uqe la verdad que este flyback todavia nose como anda desde que lo compre no lo pude hacer andar, el viejo que tengo lo hice andar, pero ese pobre se le rompio el nucleo de ferrita. ese circuito me tiene loco ya probe un monton de cosas cambiando conecciones y que se yo de otras cosas, pero bue ya lo hare andar. muchas gracias por tu ayuda jorger!!! el primero que sse netere si anda vas a ser vos!


 
El driver mejorado del 2n3055 (para los que no los epan, está en uno de mis álbumes de fotos del perfil) Funciona bien hasta cierto punto.Si es cierto que puede dar un problemilla de 'arranque', por culpa del condensador.Si ese conensador supera los 0.47uF puede que no funcione porque no arranca.Recomiendo uno de 0.22uF para todas las pruebas.

Es raro que ese flyback no funcione.Conozco a un buen amigo que tenia un montón de flybacks y nunca pudo hacerlos andar confused.
Haznos una lista de todos los circuitos que has probado 



> No me decido que circuito montar, pues la verdad a algunos les da problemas y a otros no dependiendo de sus componentes, pues lo que NO quiero es perder componentes ya que aqui son dificiles de conseguir y caros..


 
Estoy en tu suituación.Solo puedo montar circuitos con los componentes que reciclo de aparatos.



> me interesa mas tu idea de bobinar un transformador, pero si quiero obtener mas voltios, deberia dar mas vueltas al que dices que tiene 300?? ya que precisamente la causa de que este monitor muriera fue el flyback . Gracias por su ayuda desde ya, hablo de unos buenos aunque sea 10Kv a base de bobinar un transformador.


 
Yo conseguí hasta 20kv con un transformador bobinado por mí mismo.Tenía un secundario de más de 700 vueltas y un primario de hilo doble de 0.5mm (cada hilo) de 22 vueltas creo recordar.El circuito que usaba era un simple oscilador astable con transistores y un mosfet a la salida del oscilador..
Con otros circuitos ni de coña conseguía tanta tensión.
Busca el circuito del que te hablo, está en este tema creo, o si no búscalo en el tema ''flyback totalmente casero''

Si la causa de la muerte del monitor fue el flyback, descártalo.A menos que tengas alguno por ahí que esté en buen estado y entonces te podré ayudar un poco mas.. pero vamos.. este tema ya lleva muchas páginas y todas las dudas las he resuelto por aquí.

PD: Has probado el driver zvs? Lo recomiendo 1.000 veces antes que todos los demás circuitos.Razón: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fotos-montajes-electronicos-hechos-casa-17352/index19.html (post #363).


Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok jorger, me incluno por bobinar mi propio tranformador, pero fijate que ayer m onte el astable con el 555 y el tip31 y varios tranformadores invertidos me funcionaron re bien, obtuve hasta un pico de 400 voltios teniendo en cuenta que deberiandar a lo mucho 220, pero no se que paso, me daño un trasformador, y hoy le puse otro tranformador, suena como si estuviera funcionando, y el tip calienta un poco y todo nortmal, pero no me da voltaje a la salida, ni medio voltio  puede estar defectuoso el 555? o el tip31? porque ayer si me funcionaba de perlas, probe cambiando los condensadores y nada, pero bueno, y si jorger ya lei tu flyback totalmente casero, me voy a animar a hacerlo, masomenos cuantos metros de cobre compro? y si tengo la caciencia de dar las 1200 o mas vueltas, por supuesto bien asiladas, tendre mas voltaje no? y es mejor usar el astable 555 para este tranformado? perdona la preguntadera jejeje gracias amigo, y me dejo pensando lo de mi circuito "quema transformadores"


----------



## jorger (Oct 13, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ..suena como si estuviera funcionando, y el tip calienta un poco y todo nortmal, pero no me da voltaje a la salida, ni medio voltio  puede estar defectuoso el 555? o el tip31? porque ayer si me funcionaba de perlas, probe cambiando los condensadores y nada..


 
Si el transformador suena pero no da salida es el transistor, que se ha estropeado (no del todo. pero lo está) por picos de tensión inversos.
Para evitar eso la próxima vez tienes que poner un diodo (cualquiera) en antiparalelo con el primario del transfromador, flyback o lo que hagas funcionar (la parte de la rayita al +, y la parte del 'triángulo' al colector del transistor).



> , pero bueno, y si jorger ya lei tu flyback totalmente casero, me voy a animar a hacerlo, masomenos cuantos metros de cobre compro? y si tengo la caciencia de dar las 1200 o mas vueltas, por supuesto bien asiladas, tendre mas voltaje no? y es mejor usar el astable 555 para este tranformado? perdona la preguntadera jejeje gracias amigo, y me dejo pensando lo de mi circuito "quema transformadores


 
Metros.. pues no sé.Yo calculo el hilo a ojo, sin medir ni nada.
Si, cuantas más vueltas más tensión.
El del 555 lo he probado con mis transformadores caseros y nunca me gustó.Para los flybacks de tv está bien pero para lo demás no .

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 13, 2010)

Gracias jorger, muy utiles tus respuestas, entonces comprare un nuevo tip31, afortunadamente son baratos aqui,  el caro es el 2n3055 que ni lo he usado esta nuevesito  pero respecto a lo del diodo, lo habia puesto entre el colector y el emisor catodo en el colector, osea que el diodo no sirve o esta malo jummmm, y bueno, estonces como voy a hacer tu transformador, que circuito oscilador me recomiendas mas por experiencia, vi que has usado satisfactoriamente un b1304 o alguno asi no recuerdo la referencia, a fin de que no se me queme o me dure poco, gracias, espero no te moleste tanta preguntadera


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 15, 2010)

Cobecte un trasformador de 220 a 12 voltios, y al principio me dio un arco de alg mas de 2Kv pero luego regreso a su estado normal de 2ntre 220 y 350 voltios, por que? use el transistor de salida horizontal del monitor en lugar del tip 31


----------



## jorger (Oct 16, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Cobecte un trasformador de 220 a 12 voltios, y al principio me dio un arco de alg mas de 2Kv pero luego regreso a su estado normal de 2ntre 220 y 350 voltios, por que? use el transistor de salida horizontal del monitor en lugar del tip 31


 
Pusiste el diodo como te dije? A que no?


----------



## frobangro (Oct 27, 2010)

que tal amigos del foro quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar en tratar de conseguir 15KV pero con corrientes bajisimas  digamos a los mucho de 1mA o si es posible menos  ¿que arreglos tendria que hacerle al flyback para lograr esto ??

agradecere sus respuestas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Con muy poco material, se puede llegar hasta 60/70 Kv.
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2008...nte-black-tiger-para-muy-at-60-a-70-kvoltios/


----------



## jorger (Oct 27, 2010)

frobangro dijo:


> que tal amigos del foro quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar en tratar de conseguir 15KV pero con corrientes bajisimas digamos a los mucho de 1mA o si es posible menos ¿que arreglos tendria que hacerle al flyback para lograr esto ??


 
Por experiencia, hay une squema que he tratado ya algunas veces aquí, que funciona muy bien, es simple y es de bajísima potencia (6w solamente)
A 16v da algo más de 10kv (13 o 14kv) con una intensidad de salida que si no mal recuerdo no llegaba a 1mA

Es éste: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/flyback-totalmente-casero-22001/index4.html (*post #64*).Ahí tengo adjunto el circuito (es un doc)

Y aquí tienes algo de info adicional sobre ese circuito:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/index8.html (*post #155*).
Espero que te sea de provecho.

EDIT: Para qué quieres tan poca potencia?.Si pensaste que esa corriente de salida no va a hacerte nada estás equivocado.Si tocas el arco con los dedos al instante te quema la piel (cosa de la alta frecuencia).
Saludos.


----------



## frobangro (Oct 28, 2010)

muchas gracias amigo *jorger* lo vere bien y posteare los resultados 

gracias gracias muchas gracias 

saludos

mmm lo quiero  es q*UE* sea de poca corriente por que deseo usarlo para armar el fabricador de pcb por electroestatica  y nesecito que la corriente sea baja ademas no va ser alta frecuencia por que necesito  que en la salida me bote continua 

asi que haber corrigeme si me equivoco tendria q poner en la salida un diodo y capacitor para q*UE* sea  continua o debo hacer algo mas que es lo mas recomendable 

agradece tu respuesta 

gracias por responderme 

PD el fabricador de pcb por electroestatica lo encontre en estos videos 
http://www.youtube.com/v/lEy3R1PeMRw&rel=1 
http://www.youtube.com/v/PMrDZ_EiNhw 

y este es el link donde se explica como se debe de fabricarlo , en si la persona que lo hizo utilizo una fuente de alto voltaje de fotocopiadora pero busque y no pude encontrarla ni en las chatarrerias 

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=20655.0


----------



## borja1234567 (Oct 28, 2010)

que bueno que esta lo de hacer pcb´s por electroestatica 

lo probare 

perooo dice: 

en el anterior metodo ya dispuesto en un otro tema ,la principal caracteristica hera imprimir una transparencia con una impresora laser pero sin pasar por el rodillo calefactor para que el toner no se fijara.

en este sistema ese metodo se sigue utilizando

necitas una impresora ``tuneada´´ para hacer esto


----------



## jorger (Oct 29, 2010)

frobangro dijo:


> muchas gracias amigo *jorger* lo vere bien y posteare los resultados
> 
> gracias gracias muchas gracias
> 
> ...


 
Lo tuyo está interesante.Veo que vas a sacarle buen provecho al circuito que te recomendé .

Para hacer lo que quieres debes utilizar sí o sí un flyback sacado de *un monitor* de pc.Te digo esto porque son los únicos flybacks que tienen condensador interno.Va a ir muy bien para lo que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## Sky Kuro (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola primero que nada me presento ya que soy nuevo dentro de los foros y además me uno a su discusión.    Tengo  un tiempo intentando hacer funcionar los flyback que tengo ya que necesito un alto voltaje y estos me lo pueden atorgar fácilmente pero hasta la fecha no he podido hacer que jalen. ya lei las 9  paginas de este tema y ha un no he armado los diagramas que están aquí
 ya que no cuento con un transformador que me de 2, 3 0 6 A y no se si eso in fluya en los circuitos aquí presentados.


Comence con este  diagrama (Flyback circuDe manera simulada (hecho en la compu) si salen las frecuencias y todo como lo indican las instrucciones pero cuando lo hice de manera real (física) ni maíz que sale y revice el circuito y el transistor que se utiliza me baja las oscilaciones de aproximadamente 5KHz  a 60Hz.   Despues  dentro de los foros me encontre la discusion de este diagrama y decia que solo debia de cortar el colector del transistor (la imangen attachment.php) y conectar de la misma manera que indicaba el diagrama pero aun asi no jala.

Despues encontre este otro diagrama de esta pagina
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/misc/001/index.html

y ya lo simule y  monte pero  al igual que  el anterior no jala  de manera real  inclusive se escucha la oscilación del 555 pero en la salida al flyback no llegan las oscilaciones y la frecuencia adecuada callendo las frecuencias hasta los 60Hz de los 19KHz que da el 555 y no se si la resistencia de 100 ohms a 5w afecte en esto ya que le coloque una de a 10W y cambie el diodo UF4008 por el RL207.

y como ya mencione arriba aun no he armado los diagramas que están aquí ya que solo tengo un transformador de videocasetera y en una de sus salidas me entrega 22V a 3 A y no se si eso me sirva para estos diagrama.

PD:_soy amateur y ya estoy desesperado

Les agradecería si me echan la mano  con esto

Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

El tema es que hagas un circuito nuevo (para vos) pero recomendado y probado , pero con componentes nuevos , digo que si quemaste el 555 o el transistor , ninguno te va a funcionar .

Saludos !


----------



## luchano (Nov 17, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Buens comento que por fin me topé con un tv hace 2 dias jeje,aunque por la prisas no pude sacarle mucho:El flyback,el transistor de salida horizonta aparte de un par de transistores más,inductancias,resistencias....no pude coger más porque la placa estaba repleta de tornillos y tuve que partirla con las cosas que creí más importantes   ops: .
> El tv era grande (30'' por lo menos) asi que el flyback también es un poquito grande jeje:
> 
> http://img36.imageshack.us/i/1001664m.jpg/
> ...




que circuito usaste? yo *ES*toy tratando de hacer andar un flyback q*UE* tengo pero no puedo.. tampoco encuentro espesificaciones del flybak 39L1025 es de un monitor de 15 pulgadas a color y es similar a varios q*UE* vi dando vuelta


----------



## borja1234567 (Nov 20, 2010)

luchano dijo:


> que circuito usaste? yo *ES*toy tratando de hacer andar un flyback q*UE* tengo pero no puedo.. tampoco encuentro espesificaciones del flybak 39L1025 es de un monitor de 15 pulgadas a color y es similar a varios q*UE* vi dando vuelta



es este :

http://fbtinfo.ru/main.php?ref=&req=img&offset=0&fbt=ETF39L1025AZ

el hr 7692 es equivalente


----------



## luchano (Nov 21, 2010)

me referia al circuito plaquetado que uso para el flyback porq vi varios.. pero no me andaba ninguno :S igualmente gracias.. me sirvio para saber si conectaba bien el flyback o no.. el nucleo de ferrita se me quebro.. anda igual aunque este quebado el nucleo?


----------



## Sky Kuro (Nov 22, 2010)

perdon por la tardanza para contestar pero por fin hice que el endiablado flyback jalara aunque me costo hacer un nuevo oscilador con una fusión de varios  diagramas y haciendo nuevos calculos para la frecuencia de salida del 555  para obtener hasta 80kHz  y utilizando un MOSFET a la salida  obtengo hasta 2MHz con  un Vp-VP de tan solo 1.5 V


auque saca una chispa de unos 3 o 4 cm pero ya jalo  jajajaja

despues subo el diagrama y las fotos 

nos vemos y saludos


----------



## jorger (Nov 22, 2010)

luchano dijo:


> me referia al circuito plaquetado que uso para el flyback porq vi varios.. pero no me andaba ninguno :S igualmente gracias.. me sirvio para saber si conectaba bien el flyback o no.. el nucleo de ferrita se me quebro.. anda igual aunque este quebado el nucleo?


Si quieres chispas de verdad monta el 'ZVS driver'
Funciona bastante mejor que el del 555 incluso, y es bien sencillito .

Si el nucleo se ha partido en varios trozos olvídate de hacerlo funcionar.


----------



## luchano (Nov 22, 2010)

no no .. viste que el nucleo son como dos U digamos que se partio una pata pero calza perfecto.. voy a probar el driver ese.. gracias


----------



## jorger (Nov 22, 2010)

luchano dijo:


> no no .. viste que el nucleo son como dos U digamos que se partio una pata pero calza perfecto.. voy a probar el driver ese.. gracias



Ah entonces no problem.Pégalo con cianocrilato (''la gotita'' como decís vosotros) y listo.
Comenta progresos cuando estés montando el zvs driver (supongo que sabes cual es, si no buscalo en imagenes de google)
Saludos!.


----------



## luchano (Nov 22, 2010)

si si.. ahora voy a ver si puedo comprar lo q*UE* me falta para armarlo


----------



## abraheom (Nov 24, 2010)

yo use el circuito de un foco ahorrador 
me funciono perfecto y si te tiraba chispa no sentias nada (pocos mA)


----------



## Matitransistorizado (Nov 29, 2010)

¡Hola! La verdad es que no estoy muy convencido de que un flyback aguante por mucho tiempo una intensidad de corriente tan elevada en su secundario, como la inducida por el zvs driver. Yo estoy haciéndome una fuente de alta tensión pero con dos transistores de potencia obtenidos de televisores viejos, para alimentar un generador de Marx. Ya tengo fuentes de HV pero con sólo un transistor; andan bien, pero se calientan mucho.


----------



## jorger (Nov 29, 2010)

Matitransistorizado dijo:


> ¡Hola! La verdad es que no estoy muy convencido de que un flyback aguante por mucho tiempo una intensidad de corriente tan elevada en su secundario, como la inducida por el zvs driver..


 
Yo mismo he visto flybacks que con su placa original hacían arcos de mayor intensidad que con el zvs driver, eso te lo puedo garantizar.

De todas maneras se le puede bajar la potencia al zvs driver (cambiando el condensador por uno de menor capacidad) conservando su rendimiento, que ronda el 70%.


----------



## Matitransistorizado (Nov 30, 2010)

El circuito está bueno, yo vi al menos tres tipos en la red y todos marchan con transistores de efecto de campo. El tema es que no sé si es muy facil encontrarlos en placas de televisores o monitores usados ( porque esos son mis expendios de componentes); por eso tengo que conformarme con circuitos de menor rendimiento a base de transistores de potencia. En fin... es lo que hay.


----------



## jorger (Nov 30, 2010)

Los mosfets puedes sacarlos de monitores de pc.Como mínimo vas a encontrar 2 mosfets de potencia, casi siempre son dos irf630 que bien sirven para montar el zvs.En mi caso había tres irf640 (son los que usé para el zvs) y un irf630.

Saludos.


----------



## Matitransistorizado (Nov 30, 2010)

Gracias compañero. La próxima vez que ande husmeando en un monitor obtendré los MOSFET.


----------



## Matitransistorizado (Dic 6, 2010)

¿Es posible separar de la placa de un televisor la fuente de poder (las dos zonas: de baja y de alta tensión) y hacerla funcionar fuera de ella? Pregunto porque estuve viendo en una web que quizá podría cortar la placa y usar la región de alta tensión en algún proyecto. La web es esta:
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/reciclado/televisor.htm


----------



## jorger (Dic 6, 2010)

Matitransistorizado dijo:


> ¿Es posible separar de la placa de un televisor la fuente de poder (las dos zonas: de baja y de alta tensión) y hacerla funcionar fuera de ella? Pregunto porque estuve viendo en una web que quizá podría cortar la placa y usar la región de alta tensión en algún proyecto. La web es esta:
> http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/reciclado/televisor.htm


 
Si, yo lo he hecho varias veces.Pero ojo, en algunos televisores la autoregulación (pwm) de la fuente se te va al garete cuando separas esa misma fuente del resto.
Mejor haz esto con un monitor porque nunca vas a tener problemas con eso..

EDIT: Aaah pero tu te refieres a hacer funcionar el flyback con la paca original...mm un poco aparatoso lo veo yo.. y quizá peligroso.. te conviene mejor hacer un driver de baja tensión como el zvs.. no vaya a ser que por accidente lies alguna en casa..


----------



## Matitransistorizado (Dic 6, 2010)

Sí, a eso último me refería. En este televisor de que hablé el único transistor que encontré cerca de la fuente de AT era uno común (no MOSFET) tipo D2499 que no me sirve.


----------



## Matitransistorizado (Dic 7, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Si, yo lo he hecho varias veces.Pero ojo, en algunos televisores la autoregulación (pwm) de la fuente se te va al garete cuando separas esa misma fuente del resto.
> Mejor haz esto con un monitor porque nunca vas a tener problemas con eso..
> 
> EDIT: Aaah pero tu te refieres a hacer funcionar el flyback con la paca original...mm un poco aparatoso lo veo yo.. y quizá peligroso.. te conviene mejor hacer un driver de baja tensión como el zvs.. no vaya a ser que por accidente lies alguna en casa..



No tengo placas de monitores cerca y no veo maneras de conseguirlas para sacarles los MOSFET's; y considero que comprar los componentes sería un gasto innecesario.


----------



## alekse (Dic 27, 2010)

hola 
sus aportes son muy bueno
yo tambien quiero hacer  mi arco de voltaje par para hacer unos experimentos en mi casa 
e armado un afuente de  regulable de 10 amp de 25 v para hacer mi eletcroiman 
y tengo mis flyblack de TV 
lo qu etengo me sirviria para poder hacer mi arco voltaico
como se ve en youtube 
o necesaraimente tengo que hacer con un 555 para hacerlo funcionar, y donde debo 
soldar  los clables en los pines del flyblack para hacerlo funcionar  
le e enrrollado en el ferrita unas vueltas como se ve en algunas paginas e probado 
si me podrian ayudar le mando unas fotos de mi  regulador de alto voltaje y de mis flyblack 
gracias por su tiempo


----------



## abrahambarcaza (Feb 3, 2011)

necesito ayuda con un transformador flyback como el del circuito,,,, http://www.powerlabs.org/images/schematic1.gif

pero ya he revisado todo y no me funciona que podra ser,,, aumente el embobinado a 10 vueltas en el primario y 5 en el fedback pero no funciona todavia,,,,, estoy utilizando una fuente de alimentacion de 10 voltios 1,5 amperios,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Probá de invertir uno de los bobinados !

Saludos !


----------



## abrahambarcaza (Feb 3, 2011)

inverti el fedback lo coloque arriba del primario e inverti sus conexiones pero sigue sin funcionar,,,,, el flyback que estoy usando es igual al de este tutorial,,, http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html

lo unico que he logrado con la conexion de la imagen es una mini chispa pegando los terminales de el flyback con tierra pero es muy minima,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Puede ser que la fuente sea muy pequeña 
o que el Fly-back esté medio muerto
o que te hayas equivocado en el valor de alguna resistencia 

Posteá foto de tu aparato completo

Saludos !


----------



## abrahambarcaza (Feb 4, 2011)

no creo que sea el flyback porque esta nuevo
las resitencias tienen los valores del diagrama 27 ohmios y 1 vatio y 240 5vatios
queda la fuente que manda 10,7 voltios y 1,11 amperios,,,, la chispa es pequeña,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2011)

Tenés tester para medir la tensión de la fuente en vacío y bajo carga.

También medile el consumo.

Otra opción es ponerle un led con una resistencia de 470 ohms a la fuente y ver que pasa con el brillo cuando le conectás el aparato. Como para ir descartando que no sea chica la fuente.

. . .  todos los flybacks se ven bonitos a simple vista  y pueden tener fugas y/i corto 

Saludos !


----------



## abrahambarcaza (Feb 4, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda creo que es eso la fuente es muy pequeña pero no quiero superar los 15 voltios porque puede quemarse el transistor aunque creo que mas voltaje no solucionaria mi problema creo que el detalle esta en la corriente que demanda el flyback para aumentar la chispa y no tengo nada que me suministre el amperaje suficiente,,, voy a ver si consigo otra fuente,,,, gracias,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2011)

Una de PC , las AT que ya no se usan en computacion las vende aqui por 5 dólares y en 12 Vdc suelen dar más de 10 amperes.

Saludos !


----------



## abrahambarcaza (Feb 4, 2011)

ese es el detalle yo tengo una aqui que me entrega 10 amper pero con esa cantidad de corriente se achicharra literalmente mi transistro 2n3055 creo que no soporta amperajes mayores a 3,,,, y una pregunta puedo aumentar el embobinado del primario a 20 vueltas y el fedback a 8 obtendria de esa forma una chispa mas larga????,,,,,


----------



## jorger (Feb 4, 2011)

abrahambarcaza dijo:


> ese es el detalle yo tengo una aqui que me entrega 10 amper pero con esa cantidad de corriente se achicharra literalmente mi transistro 2n3055 creo que no soporta amperajes mayores a 3,,,, y una pregunta puedo aumentar el embobinado del primario a 20 vueltas y el fedback a 8 obtendria de esa forma una chispa mas larga????,,,,,


20 vueltas es mucho para ese circuito.
Pon 12 para el primario y 8 para el feedback.

PD:Si sigue sin funcionar pon al revés el primario y el feedback (si, los dos).
Si tampoco funciona... hay otros circuitos que funcionan a la primera.


----------



## abrahambarcaza (Feb 5, 2011)

gracias por su colaboracion,,, todo depenede de la fuente le coloque 10 voltios y era como una chispa solamente pero luego aumente el numero de vueltas del primario y secundario y la fuente en 12v y logre un rayo de 1cm aprox,,, poco a poco ire aumentando el voltaje hasta lograr una chispa mas seria,,,,,, gracias,,,,


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Holas. Hice un Driver para FlyBack con un 555 dos mosfet irf531 y un par de mps2222. Les muestro un video donde estoy quemando lana de acero (con la que limpio mis PCB).




Trabaja bastante fria. Los MOSFET tienen disipadorres chiquitos de clip.
 Esta trabajando a 195Khz, que se que no es la mejor frecuencia, pero en ese momento no tenia otros componentes mas adecuados y la deje asi. 
Digo que esta quemando lana de acero, por que  no solo la funde, sino que hace que se oxide y hasta chispitas saca.
Tenia la intensión de usarla para grabar laminas de hierro (con un robot CNC) pero la verdad solo me ha servido para divertirme quemando papel y bolsas metalizadas. Tengo curiosidad de ver que hacer sobre algun material piezoelectrico.


----------



## KompressoR (Mar 20, 2011)

Tengo montado mi flyback exitándolo con el famoso circuito del 2n3055 a 21V con un consumo de casi 3A al máximo. Pero mi pregunta es si puede ser que mi flyback este liberando ozono o algun gas extraño al estar funcionando, porque un rato despues de tenerlo encendido se sinte un olor raro, el aire enrarecido y no es muy respirable. (no es olor a quemado ni nada que haya olido hasta ahora experimentando con componentes electrónicos).
Fuera de eso el circuito que es este:" http://tonic-lab.com/img/highvoltage/2N3055/scheme2.gif " me funciona muy bien. las resistencia que utilizo son ambas de 7W. También hice el diver con el NE555 y el 2n3055 

http://www.capturedlightning.org/hot-streamer/kv2/kv2/hv/555_fbt/diagram.jpg

Pero no me sirvió para nada, consumia casi 6A y no llegaba a los 2mm en el secundario.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nunca sentiste un olor peculiar después de una tormenta con rayos?
Es un olorcito medio "picante".
Efectivamente produce Ozono.


----------



## KompressoR (Mar 20, 2011)

jaja sisi, el denominado olor "acre" queria asegurarme, ya que el ozono es toxico en grandes cantidades segun wikipedia; sin embargo hay purificadores de aire que hacen ozono 

http://www.allabout-air-purifiers.com/ozone-air-purifier.html

En verdad bastante feo el olor... Prefiero limpiar antes que bancarme ese olor y por si acaso corriendo riesgos 

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## jorger (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola.
Acabo de hacer unas pruebas bastante impresionantes.
Se me ocurrió alimentar el ZVS driver con 35vdc de un transformador de 250w y el resultado es impresionante 
El driver me consume alrededor de 215w como máximo (en carga).En vacío no supera los 600mA.
Si se está un rato haciendo arcos sin parar los mosfets se calientan pero no es demasiado preocupante.Se puede solucionar con un ventilador de pc.
El arco me salta a partir de los 15mm de distancia pero se puede estirar hasta los 10cm.
Es digno de ver.
Os dejo un video que hice esta tarde:


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WUYFbD3lr0
```
 
PD:Está grabado en HD, lo digo por si quereis verlo con más calidad dandole a ''720p''
El arco es enorme, de color amarillo blanquecino.. y bien gordo (aunque en el video no lo parezca).

Nota: Alimentar este driver con tanta tensión para obtener mucha más potencia solo lo aconsejo si se usan flybacks grandes, sobredimensionados (porque están preparados para mayor tensión de salida).De lo contrario se foguean por dentro o saltan arcos donde no deben.



> Holas. Hice un Driver para FlyBack con un 555 dos mosfet irf531 y un par de mps2222. Les muestro un video donde estoy quemando lana de acero ..


Acabo de ver el video y no puedo evitar una objeción jeje 
En el texto de abajo dices que la salida es de 28kv entre 10 y 20mA..
Estás seguro de eso??

Si hacemos cuentas con esas cifras pueden ocurrir 3 cosas:
1º El driver que armaste tiene una potencia de 560w nada mas y nada menos (imposible)
2º Deduzco que pusiste esas cifras a boleo 
3º Ese driver tiene un rendimiento del 1%

PD: Esto no te lo tomes a mal, simplemente tomatelo con un poco de guasa 

Yo diría, a judgar por los arcos que veo, que en tu caso tienes una salida de unos 15kv a 2mA siendo optimistas.. que serían 30w de potencia
Sinceramente no creo que tu driver supere los 20w.. Estoy en lo cierto? 

Un saludo.


----------



## KompressoR (Mar 20, 2011)

Muy buen video jorger.. pero.. si allí hay 215W cuantos hay en estee videoo!!?






????


----------



## jorger (Mar 21, 2011)

KompressoR dijo:


> Muy buen video jorger.. pero.. si allí hay 215W cuantos hay en estee videoo!!?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=655uZTywQ5I&feature=related
> 
> ????


Si te digo la verdad creo que no llega a la potencia del mio.. pero se queda bastante cerca.El arco que aparece ahi es muy largo (12cm) pero es un arco de color lila y fino cuando se hace largo.. aunque cuando es más corto se parece bastante al mío.
Solo que en mi caso se puede estirar hasta los 10cm y sigue siendo de color blanco..
Un arco de color amarillo/blanco indica una intensidad elevada, los de color lila no son nada comparado con los blancos..

Un saludo.


----------



## Sleiter (Abr 7, 2011)

hola, tengo una duda, quisiera saver si hay una forma de saver el voltaje de salida de un flyback
PD: perdon si esto no va aqui


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola Sleiter

Es un tanto difícil el calcular el voltaje de salida de un FlyBack ya que se debe conocer la permeabilidad magnética del núcleo, el tamaño de él, la frecuencia a que trabaja, el voltaje del primario, Etc. Etc.

Ahora bien: qué es lo que deseas saber: el voltaje que hay o el que debería haber para poder determinar si el Circuito del FlyBack está bien ?.

Si quieres saber el voltaje que hay solo requieres de un voltímetro y una punta(Sonda) para alto voltaje, digo si a ese voltaje es al que te refieres porque salidas tienen varias los FlyBack’s.

Si te refieres al que debería haber entonces necesitas el manual técnico (de servicio) del aparato donde se está utilizando ese FlyBack. En ese manual viene el diagrama y los voltajes que debería haber en los diferentes circuitos del aparato en cuestión.
O, los las hojas de datos del fabricante de ese FlyBack.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Sleiter (Abr 8, 2011)

bueno, sobre el flyback no se mucho, ya que lo saque de la basura y lo quero para hacer esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




o mejor dicho ya lo hice y quero saver cuanto es el voltaje aprox de salida


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola Slieter

Como te mencioné, hay que conocer varios factores o datos al respecto.

Pero dicho muy a groso modo podemos, aproximadamente, definir el voltaje de salida conociendo la relación de transformación: Rt = Np/Ns, Número de vueltas(Espiras) del Primario divididas entre Número de vuetas (Espira) del Secundario.

Una vez obteniendo esa relación de transformación podemos decir que: Es = Ns*Rt, voltaje del secundario(Lo que vuscas) es igual a Numero de vueltas(Espiras) del secundario por la Relacion de Transformación. 

Lo que más afectaría a la veracidad del resultado es la frecuencia y tipo de voltaje aplicado al primario, tambien afecta la permeabilidad magnética del núcleo y el área del núcleo.

Lo más sencillo es medir el voltaje en el secundario con un voltímetro y una punta para alto voltaje pero, dependiendo del tipo de voltaje aplicado al primario, senoidal, cuadrado, triangular, deberíamos utilizar un voltímetro del tipo TRUE RMS.

Espero esta palabrería sirva a tus propósitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Sleiter (Abr 8, 2011)

jaja gracias, vere si puedo encontrar alguna informacion sobre el flyback o alguno simila


----------



## martin errecalde (Abr 8, 2011)

PERDON. ya encontre mi error

hola que tal, yo tengo una pregunta, mi flyback(conseguido de la basura) tiene dos cables de salida, es decir uno de ellos tien el "chupete" q va en el tubo de rrallos catodicos, y el otro no se... 
la verdad que me solucionarian una duda ya que no puedo armar una bobina tesla si me sobra un cable jaja


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola martin errecalde

Normalmente ese otro cable va conectado a unas de las rejillas de tubo de rayos catódicos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## martin errecalde (Abr 9, 2011)

aaa gracias... te hago otra pregunta ya que estoy aca... con cuanto voltaje trabajan los flyback...
porque la verdad es que no kiero quemar el que tengo... jeje


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola martin errecalde

Espero que el FlayBack que tienes tenga las bobinas originales.

El voltaje con que trabajan los FlayBack’s es muy variable.
Suponiendo que era de una TV pequeña, digamos, de 4 pulgadas, ese trabajaría con un voltaje de entre 12 y 25 Vdc.

Si era de una TV de mesa de algunas 19 Pulgadas entonces el voltaje podría ser de entre 160 a 230 Vdc.
Si esa TV donde trabajaba ese FlyBack fuese más grande el voltaje sería mas, alrededor de 230 o más.

Es difícil saberlo como ves. Fíjate que altura tiene el FlyBack, si tiene alrededor de 7cm. Es probable que sea para TV de 19 pulgadas o más. Empieza aplicando, digamos 100 Vdc. Y prueba los resultados.

Por otra parte si el FlyBack tiene su número de parte indaga, en Google.com por las hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## martin errecalde (Abr 9, 2011)

a muchas gracias, por lo que creo es de 19', muchas gracias por el dato...
a otra cosa, estoy usando el livewire, para simular el circuito, creo que el flyback es de una tv de 19... sobrias calcular mas o menos de cuantas bueltas es el nucleo secundario, poruqe no puedo saber el modelo ya que no tiene etiqueta, y como ya te dije lo encontre en la basura


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 9, 2011)

Ehm..... a mi forma de ver te estas metiendo en camisa de once varas... debes tener mucha precaucion al trabajar con flybacks ya que el alto voltaje te puede matar

se me ocurre que puedes ir a un taller de reparaciones de TV (o mejor aun... un taller de rebobinado de transformadores) y alli te pueden decir que modelo es y para que TV sirve, incluso tambien lo pueden probar, ya que si lo encontraste en la basura lo mas logico es que no sirva...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 9, 2011)

> bueno, sobre el flyback no se mucho, ya que lo saque de la basura y lo quero para hacer esto


 
yo arme el circuito del post #3 hace un par de dias....

diria un amigo del peru... funciona bacan... funciona bacan... (osea chido)

utilice un flyback de television de blanco y negro de una television pequeñita (segun el tecnico electronico que me lo vendio) e hizo un arco como de 3cm, bacan bien bacan, hasta con ruidito integrado... 

bue le puse mi multimentro y adios multimetro  lo que marco fue 1200v o algo asi y murio...

estoy en espera de un perro callejero para medir el voltaje  (en serio lo tengo armado y listo para el test)

con respecto a que matan me han dicho muchos que no es cierto a menos que se tengan problemas cardiacos y lei por ahi que para fibrilar el corazon se requienren 200mA y no se cuantos volts y esas cosas no sobrepasa los 50mA (bue... si re-encuentro la informacion de esto lo posteo) De cualquier manera si se recomienda mucha PRECAUCION!!!

haciendo ese proyecto y buscando informacion vi este video....

HAY QUE TEMERLE A LA FUERZA DE LA ELECTRICIDAD...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> con respecto a que matan me han dicho muchos que no es cierto a menos que se tengan problemas cardiacos y lei por ahi que para fibrilar el corazon se requienren 200mA y no se cuantos volts y esas cosas no sobrepasa los 50mA (bue... si re-encuentro la informacion de esto lo posteo) De cualquier manera si se recomienda mucha PRECAUCION!!!



Tengo entendido que son 6mA circulando atravez del corazon, sin embargo lo problematico es que si consideras la resistencia del cuerpo humano como fija entonces por ley de ohm a mayor voltaje aplicado, mayor corriente circulara

Tambien depende de las condiciones ambientales y fisiologicas, no sera lo mismo si el exterior tiene mucha humedad o estamos en el desierto, si la persona es flaca o gorda, o si estamos descalsos o usamos zapatos de goma... 

Por eso no es recomendable hacer estos experimentos si uno no tiene buena experiencia... hay muchas cosas que pueden salir mal...


----------



## martin errecalde (Abr 11, 2011)

esta bien gracias por los consejos, yo estoy por terminar la tecnicatura en electro mecanica este es el ultimo año(5to), y se trabajar con alta tencion, y me gustaria competarla con un poco de electronica como para ir mas preparado a la universidad.aca les paso una foto del circuito que quiero hacer...
espero que funciones porque el otro dia quise poner una imagen y no resulto.
Ver el archivo adjunto 51488





bueno me duda es la siguiente:
segun la guia que estoy siguiendo, me dice que los capacitores en la salida del flyback, son de 0.01µf en total(3 en cerie y otra columna en paralelo). esto me parecio muy raro ya que son muy chicos... esto puede ser asi o yo interprete mal el texto? y otra cosa, le pregunte a un profesor de mi escuela si los televisores tienen capacitores de alto voltaje y me dijo que no superan los 400v, cosa que me paresio muy rara ya que el la foto del tuturial se mestran los capacitores usado y son muy paresido a los que saque de la plaqueta del tv(donde consegui en flyback) les dejo el linck del tuturial por si no se entendio lo que quice decir.
Ver el archivo adjunto Para construir una bobina de Tesla es necesario contar con una fuente de poder estable.doc


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola, que tal?
Martin Errecalde, para poner una imagen, primero debe de estar ya en la web, puede ser en tu album de Foros De Electrónica, o en otro servidor, como Image Shack.

Ten cuidado con el alto voltaje, las salidas de alta tensión de los Flyback son, normalmente, dos (o tres, si es nuevo).
Una para el tubo de rayos catódicos(el "chupete"), éste ronda los 23.000 a 25.000 voltios!!!(23Kv a 25Kv), otro es del foco que va a la placa trasera del tubo, creo que éste ronda los 3.000 voltios (3Kv), el otro(si tiene), es el "Screen", que también ronda los miles (éste puede estar integrado en la placa misma del tubo en vez desde el flyback, y toma la tensión de la linea del foco, a través de resistencias y demás).

Según, una historia de un colega (mi ex-jefe), a un técnico se le cortó el cable de alta (el del "chupete"), y le carbonizó el brazo cuando lo tocó (osea, se le acercó el cable).

Me fui un poco del tema... Jejeje...

Con respecto a los valores;
Los televisores pueden traer capacitores de hasta 3.000 voltios (3Kv), dependiendo de dónde esté, pero normalmente cerca del horizontal (driver que maneja el flyback para hacer la alta), son todos mayores de mil voltio (1Kv).
Con respecto a la capacidad que decís del condensador, puede ser, aunque no lo creas, a tensiones elevadas (a partir de los 120 o 130 voltios), queda cargado y pega una patada que te duerme hasta las uñas.... Jejeje...
Lo que quiero decir, es que con ese valor se trata de filtrar un poco la alta frecuencia, pero no prevenir el rizado de la tensión, como lo haría en una fuente común.

Saludos, espero no enredarte.

PD: Si hay algo mal, espero que me corrijan, todo lo que digo es por pura experiencia, porque nunca estudié nada de electrónica (fui "técnico" en un service de mi barrio)... Jejeje... [^_^]


----------



## lubeck (Abr 12, 2011)

> lei por ahi que para fibrilar el corazon se requienren 200mA


 
por aqui parte sustentable de mi comentario... 
http://www.muyinteresante.es/ique-c...-se-mide-en-amperios-a-se-considera-peligrosa

a mi si me interesa saber si matan o no puesto que lo quiero como... mmmm... como dispositivo electrocuta ladrones... la historia es que me robaron mis dos baterias de mi auto... y de ahi me dio tanto coraje que quice poner un dispositivo que realmente matara a un engendro de esos pero me estuve informando y puede que legalmente tenga problemas por lo que me conformo que les ponga una buena patada en el xulo jejejej... y no matarlo me explico???


----------



## jorger (Abr 12, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> por aqui parte sustentable de mi comentario...
> http://www.muyinteresante.es/ique-c...-se-mide-en-amperios-a-se-considera-peligrosa
> 
> a mi si me interesa saber si matan o no puesto que lo quiero como... mmmm... como dispositivo electrocuta ladrones.


Normalemente los flybacks no suelen dar mas de 8ma a unos 15kv siendo optimistas.. ya que eso supone una potencia de 120w, y dudo que un flyback normal de más de 80w

Asique matar, no lo creo.. pero eso sí, te puedes llevar un buen susto.
Lo que *sí* es peligroso es el condensador interno que llevan algunos (solo los de los monitores, los de tv no lo llevan).

Si a eso le sumamos que mucha gente se construye el famoso driver del 2n3055 para ''jugar'' (cuyo rendimiento es pésimo y no consume más de 30w.. osea unos 6-8w reales a la salida), es imposible que te mate ya que la intensidad que va a dar eso no llegará ni a 1mA a 10kv 

Otro tema es construirse un famoso circuito llamado ''zvs driver'' (muchos sabrán cual es) y sacarle a un flyback más de 150w a la salida.. eso ya si es peligroso.Yo lo he hecho, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado con eso, *OJO*

Un saludo.


----------



## martin errecalde (Abr 16, 2011)

hola otra ves... bueno la informacion e cirvio mucho... pero a hora tengo otra pregunta... el primer flyback que consegui tenia un desperfecto, que hace poco descuble, resulta que el cable del chupete esta roto, por adentro de la carcasa y no se como puedo arreglarlo.
por eso e conseguido otro, es mas choco que el primero y tiene 3 cables en ves de 2 me podrian dar una mano para porder hacerlo funcional.. gracias.


----------



## Vin (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola pues he montado el ZVS driver y tengo un problema, en vacío parece que funciona bien, algunos componentes calientan un poquito y consume algo, pero al meterle el flyback se oye como una chispa y ha sacado un poquito de humo (el driver) creo que no se ha roto nada pero me da miedo volver a conectar.

Es como si la bobina fuese un corto, aclaro que la bobina la he bobinado yo, 5+5 vueltas en la parte del núcleo que se ve.

Qué puede estar pasando? El circuito que he montado es este:






Muchas gracias por adelantado, cualquier comentario será bienvenido.

Un saludo.

PD: por cierto parece que no pero los mosfet están aislados uno del otro, lo he comprobado con el tester.


----------



## jorger (Abr 20, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Hola pues he montado el ZVS driver y tengo un problema, en vacío parece que funciona bien, algunos componentes calientan un poquito y consume algo, pero al meterle el flyback se oye como una chispa y ha sacado un poquito de humo (el driver) creo que no se ha roto nada pero me da miedo volver a conectar.
> 
> Es como si la bobina fuese un corto, aclaro que la bobina la he bobinado yo, 5+5 vueltas en la parte del núcleo que se ve.
> 
> ...


 
Ese lo tengo montado yo, y a un flyback le he sacado algo más de 200w de potencia (claro, con 35v de alim, pero es impresionante ver eso).
Bueno, al tema..

En vacío, a 12v, con ese bobinado (5+5 vueltas) y un condensador equivalente a 0.8uF (800nF) no debería consumir más de 350mA.
Si el circuto está bien *es imposible* que secaliente algo, aunque sea solo un poquito estando en vacío 

Te lo digo porque para el mío, usé dos IRF640 (mosfets que soportan la mitad intensidad que los tuyos) puedo tenerlo una semana conectado en vacío y ni se inmuta.
Algo está mal ahí.

Revisa la posición de los diodos zeners, sobre todo de los diodos rápidos porque conozco a alguien de por aquí que los conectó mal y por eso no funcionaba.

Si revisaste todo y parece estar bien, posiblemente sea culpa del os mosfets, que sean falsificados.
Yo los compro en futurlec, ahí también tienen los IRFP250 y son originales 

Un saludo!.


----------



## Vin (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola jorger gracias por responder,

Creo que me expresé mal, con "vacío" me refería al driver sin el flyback conectado, al conectarlo es cuando hace la chispa, y lo que se calienta en vacío es la mitad del circuito, es muy raro, es decir, solo se calienta un mosfet, y una resistencia de 470, pero nada, muy tibio, casi ni te enteras.

Los zener creo que están bien, están igual que en el esquema, por cierto los zener han de ser de 12? por que los que puse son de 200, no sé si tendrá eso la culpa.

En cuanto los mosfet falsificados pues no se, espero que no, sin carga tampoco deberían estallar ni nada no? Los compré en ebay hace bastante tiempo ya.

Probaré de conectarlo al bobinado original.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Abr 20, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> por cierto los zener han de ser de 12? por que los que puse son de 200, no sé si tendrá eso la culpa..



Me he quedado a cuadros!
Has usado zeners de 200v? bufff.. 
Los zener seben ser de *sólo 12v*, como mucho de 15v.
Ahí tienes el gran problema de que no funcione.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Vin (Abr 20, 2011)

Si tío, esto me pasa por montar circuitos que no termino de entender muy bien como funcionan, se que sonará muy ignorante la pregunta pero soy ignorante. Qué función cumplen los zener de 12v? y que pasa si alimentas el circuito con 40v?

Y dime, estos irían bien? para asegurarme de no c***la más.

http://cgi.ebay.es/1N5349B-5W-ZENER...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item43a64a099d

Creo que también debo comprar otro IRFP250N, ya que uno se ha frito me parece.

Bueno muchas gracias, debí haber consultado antes.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Abr 20, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Si tío, esto me pasa por montar circuitos que no termino de entender muy bien como funcionan, se que sonará muy ignorante la pregunta pero soy ignorante..


Lo de antes no te lo tomes a mal, en serio.Simplemente me sorpredí pero nada mas 



> Qué función cumplen los zener de 12v? y que pasa si alimentas el circuito con 40v?


No sé exactamente qué función cumplen, pero *creo *(no sé si será cierto, pero es lo que me imagino) que tienen que ver con algo de la tensión que le llega al gate de los mosfets.No debe superar los 15v, y tampoco se aconseja que sea menor de 12v.
Por eso los zeners deben ser de entre 12 y 15v (eso creo)



> Y dime, estos irían bien? para asegurarme de no c***la más.


Cualquier zener de entre 12v y 15v te sirve pero ojo, en un mosfet no vayas a poner uno de 12 y en el otro uno de 15.. porque el circuito queda desequilibrado.
Tampoco hace falta que sean de tanta potencia.Yo uso los de 1w por seguridad, pero los de 500mw también sirven perfectamente 



> Creo que también debo comprar otro IRFP250N, ya que uno se ha frito me parece.


No los compres en ebay, ahí suelen vender transistores falsificados.No es una página de confianza ni mucho menos para la compra de semiconductores de potencia.
Compra en futurlec, ahí todo es original.No solo venden transistores, venden de todo (diodos de todo tipo, condensadores de todo tipo, amplis como el TDA2050, LDRs.. leds de potencia.. hasta placas perforadas y protoboards)
Lo malo, la forma de pago y que está en inglés.Pero es de fiar.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Vin (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola, no me lo tomé a mal tranquilo, de hecho lo de los 200V lo leí de aquí, que cabr**** que son, dicen que soporten al menos 12V, como si fuese condensadores o algo, vaya página de mie***. En fin.

Y si, los mosfet me costaron menos de 4€ los 2.

Qué tal está esa página que me dices? Cuanto cobran de gastos de envío a España? Así compro más mosfets y los zener correctos (cogeré de 13V) y algun que otro componente más que necesito.

Saludos y mil gracias jorger.


----------



## jorger (Abr 21, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Hola, no me lo tomé a mal tranquilo, de hecho lo de los 200V lo leí de aquí, que cabr**** que son, dicen que soporten al menos 12V, como si fuese condensadores o algo, vaya página de mie***. En fin.


Si, ya lo he leído.. jaj, lo dicen sin saber una mi**** 



> Qué tal está esa página que me dices? Cuanto cobran de gastos de envío a España? Así compro más mosfets y los zener correctos (cogeré de 13V) y algun que otro componente más que necesito.


El envío te cobran un mínimo de 4€
Eso depende, si quieres que el pedido te llegue a casa en 2 dias te piden 37€ o algo así 
Yo en envío gasto lo mínimo que son los 4 euros.Por ese gasto el pedido te llega en 7-10 dias pero no hagas mucho caso de eso, porque a mí me tarda como 3 semanas.. 
Un saludo!.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 24, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> PD: por cierto parece que no pero los mosfet están aislados uno del otro, lo he comprobado con el tester.


Parece que no les pusiste un aislante atrás, así que deben estar conectados a través del disipador. Sólo para quedarnos tranquilos, poneles una mica atrás 

Tené en cuenta que lo que conectarías al disipador serían los Drain (drenadores) de los dos MOSFET, con lo que te queda un hermos y prolijo cortocircuito.



Vin dijo:


> Los zener creo que están bien, están igual que en el  esquema, por cierto los zener han de ser de 12? por que los que puse son  de 200, no sé si tendrá eso la culpa.





Vin dijo:


> Qué función cumplen los zener de 12v? y que pasa si  alimentas el circuito con 40v?


Esos zeners limitan la máxima tensión que puede aparecer entre Gate y Source (compuerta y fuente). Leé en el datasheet de cuánto es en los MOSFET que uses vos, pero suele estar por los 15-20V.
Con 200V en los zener le pusiste prácticamente la tensión de alimentación a los gates y eso cocinó los transistores.

Si le ponés 40V de alimentación los MOSFET van a vérselas nedio negras. Van a tener que manejar mucha más corriente y eso no pone contento a un transistor.

Saludos


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Parece que no les pusiste un aislante atrás, así que deben estar conectados a través del disipador. Sólo para quedarnos tranquilos, poneles una mica atrás
> 
> Tené en cuenta que lo que conectarías al disipador serían los Drain (drenadores) de los dos MOSFET, con lo que te queda un hermos y prolijo cortocircuito.
> 
> ...



Pero una cosa, entonces si el circuito lo alimento con 12V los zener no hacen falta? Es que lo alimenté con 12 y no parece que se haya chamuscado nada.

En cuanto a lo de aislarlos ya lo haré, pero te digo que están aislados, lo he comprobado midiendo continuidad entre drains y no hay, ni siquiera entre el propio disipador, será por la pintura, aunque ya lo pondré algo de aislante.

Gracias Cacho, un saludo.


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Bueno ya he hecho el pedido en Futurlec, cuando llegue cambio los diodos y a ver que tal.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Pero una cosa, entonces si el circuito lo alimento con 12V los zener no hacen falta?


Los ponés igual 
Si vas en auto a 15km/h... No hay por qué usar el cinturón de seguridad... ¿O sí? .
Son medidas de seguridad que en un funcionamiento perfecto de todo no son necesarias, pero más vale prevenir que curar. Hay algunos MOSFET que los traen incorporados, si usás de esos no necesitás ponerles los externos, aunque (de nuevo) no estarían de más.


Vin dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de aislarlos ya lo haré, pero te digo que están aislados, lo he comprobado midiendo continuidad entre drains y no hay, ni siquiera entre el propio disipador, será por la pintura, aunque ya lo pondré algo de aislante.


Si te doy un pedazo de una bolsita de nylon de esas comunes de los supermercados y te digo que lo pongas sobre un cable que tiene 80V y lo toques, ¿te pasará algo?. Probablemente no.

Si ahora te digo que repitas el proceso pero con un cable de 1800V... ¿Lo harías?

Es probable que tu disipador ofrezca cierta resistencia (el anodizado del aluminio no es conductor), pero donde se eleva la tensión, se rompe la aislación y todo se va a la baura. Poné las micas necesaias.

Saludos


----------



## xxuss (May 4, 2011)

Jorger,
Me llevó un tiempo pero finalemente conseguí hacerme de un osciloscopio. 
En el tema  - Explicación "ignition coil driver" - estuve analizando el circuito del 2n3055 y el que vos me aconsejaste. No encontré el 2n2222 pero si un BD139 y un IRF540 y con ellos monté el circuito que me aconsejaste. De los datos que obtuve me surgieron nuevas dudas en las que quizas puedas ayudarme. Podes encontrar todo esto que te comento en ese tema!
Gracias
Francisco


----------



## Phem5 (May 15, 2011)

Disculpen, creen que podría hacer funcionar la bobina del primer diagrama de Elvic con un eliminador de laptop que me de 12-18v a 3-3.95A ?


----------



## jorger (May 15, 2011)

Phem5 dijo:


> Disculpen, creen que podría hacer funcionar la bobina del primer diagrama de Elvic con un eliminador de laptop que me de 12-18v a 3-3.95A ?


Así es 
Un saludo.


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Hola, pues ya me han llegado los diodos, los he puesto y he probado pero sigue sin funcionar, es muy raro, al conectar el driver sin el flyback parece que no ocurre nada, pero al conectar el flyback salta la protección de la fuente de alimentación.

Alguna idea?

Lo más raro de todo es que salta la protección conectando solo uno de los polos a la fuente, es decir, da igual si es el negativo o el positivo, al conectar uno al driver cuando el flyback está puesto, salta. Como diablos puede ser esto? No había visto nunca nada igual.

EDIT: Vale nada, soy tonto, había un falso contacto por ahí, el caso es que sigue sin funcionar, voy a seguir investigando.

Vale, parece que he conseguido algo, al acercar el GND con el chupón del flyback salta una pequeña chispa, casi invisible, se oye como un "click"...

Estará oscilando? Me acuerdo que con otro driver lo conseguí hacer andar muy mal, pero funcionaba un poco y el flyback hacia un pitido.

Hmm ni idea, necesito alguna ayuda porque estoy estancado completamente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

En la placa no veo D3 y D4. Están puestos?


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Hola Black Tiger, si, son esos 2 TO-220 que hay ahí, son diodos ultra rápidos, solo los encontré en ese encapsulado.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

Podes subir el diseño del impreso? Hay algo que me parece raro........

PD: cuanto está consumiendo?


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Buenas, si es normal que te parezca raro, porque es raro, los mosfet están conectados con cables porque no podía alinear las pistas correspondientes para conectarlos a la placa, y las pistas y pads son enormes porque en teoría ha de consumir muchos amperios, pero a penas llega al amperio...

A ver si ves algo mal.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

No veo errores, no es como yo lo armaría, pero ese es otro tema 
El inductor que usás, aguanta esa corriente?


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Ya lo sé... el diseño es una porquería, pero no he hecho nunca ningún curso ni me ha enseñado nada nadie, es todo por afición (no estudio electrónica), y a penas llevo un año.

El inductor lo saqué del mismo sitio de donde saqué el flyback, pero ni idea de si aguanta, no le veo aguantando 20A ni nada así pero si ni siquiera llega a consumir 1A...

He intentado hacer un vídeo pero la chispa es tan pequeña que no se aprecia nada de nada.

Crees que cambiando el inductor se arreglaría? Tengo este anillo de ferrita. ¿Que serían unas 15 vueltas, 180uH?

Por cierto hay una estática increíble... se me ponen todos los pelos tiesos y el teléfono se ha reiniciado cuando lo acerqué.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

El inductor me parece demasiado pequeño, y es probable que su caída de tensión sea grande, quizás viene por ahí la cosa. Si no sabemos la permeabilidad del núcleo, es imposible saber la cantidad de vueltas. Como el rango es grande (no pide un inductor de precisión), yo probaría con unas 30 vueltas de alambre *grueso*.

Podes indicar qué nomenclatura tienen los diodos que usaste? Tienen que ser de bastante tensión, y por lo que imagino, no lo son......

Con respecto al impreso, igual te felicito, y así se hacen las cosas, probando y aprendiendo! Igual te dejo una imagen de como yo pensaba hacerlo.


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Hola, tengo algunos datos de ese núcleo. No lo entiendo todo pero me imagino que tu si.

OD(A) = 1.400 in / 35.55 mm
ID(B) = 0.900 in / 23.0 mm
Ht(C) = 0.500 in / 12.7 mm
 AL=885       uH=(AL*Turns2)/1000 
Actual measured AL using 10 turns #28 wire

Color shiny black
Application Freq
Wideband Transformers 5 - 400 MHz
Power Transformers 0.5 - 30 MHz
RFI Suppression 5 - 500 MHz

En cuanto a los diodos los ultra rápidos son estos. http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BYV32E_SERIES_3.pdf (son dobles, pero solo uso uno de cada encapsulado)

Y los zener unos 1n4742a http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/1N4742A.pdf

Y tu impreso es genial, si sigue sin funcionar lo imprimiré y lo llevare acabo con tu permiso.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

Con respecto al núcleo......... está más indicado para transformadores de alta frecuencia por lo que veo. No tenés alguna fuente de PC que no funcione? Si la tenés, buscá el toroide que está a la salida, tiene varios bobinados, usá el de +12 volts sin modificar nada.
Con respecto a los diodos, me parece que la tensión que soportan es muy baja. No conseguís los de la serie UF4xxx? Son muy comunes. También solían venir en las fuentes de PC.
El impreso no lo probé, pero supongo...........  que funciona. Si querés subo el PDF que resulta del mismo a escala real.


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Hola de nuevo,

He encontrado los diodos MUR1560, que son los que salen originalmente en el circuito, así que voy a cambiarlos por esos. La serie que tu dices no logro encontrarla.

No tengo ninguna fuente de PC estropeada y no voy a estropear una por eso jeje. Tengo varios núcleos de ferrita por ahí, voy a darles 30 vueltas y a ir probando. Si lo alimento con una fuente de PC se puede ahorrar la inductancia?

Y otra pregunta los mosfet pueden dar este tipo de problemas? Es que son unos que compré hace tiempo muy baratos, que no sean falsificados o algo...

En cuanto al PDF pues si, estaría genial que lo subas, aunque se tendría que cambiar algo ya que veo que solo usas un condensador.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

PD: despejando la fórmula de Al, sacás que: Turns=sqr(uH*1000/Al), con lo cual te darían unas 10 vueltas para ése núcleo.
Traducido sería: Número de vueltas= raíz2(inductancia requerida*1000/Al). La inductancia está expresada en uH.



> Si lo alimento con una fuente de PC se puede ahorrar la inductancia?


No, esa inductancia está en serie con el transformador de salida (fly-back).


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Hola, muchas gracias, pero no era que no era válido el núcleo? Igual lo intentaré, agradezco mucho tu ayuda.

Si puedes subir tu PCB con solo las pistas y pads te lo agradecería.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

Hay cosas que están especificadas para algo, pero sin embargo, funcionan para otras. Por ese motivo, nunca descarto nada de pleno (salvo que viole alguna ley aceptada).
Si usás el Eagle para diseñar los impresos, puedo hacer algo mejor y subir los archivos fuente.


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

No suelo usar Eagle pero lo tengo instalado, así que si me pasas ese mismo PCB ya me las apaño, pero como quieras, agradezco tu esfuerzo.

Y otra pregunta para quien pueda responderla, tengo entendido que los flyback de monitores llevan un condensador interno, este flyback es de un monitor, esto es algún inconveniente?

Gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

Los de monitor, efectivamente tienen un capacitor a la salida. El inconveniente es que si se supera su tensión de aislación kaput con él.
Adjunto el diseño en Eagle (versión 4).


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Genial, gracias.

Si se muere el capacitor espero que no se cargue ningún bobinado ni nada, aunque de momento con esas chispitas que dudo que lleguen al Kv no hay problemas jeje.

Voy a montar tu circuito y a pedir los diodos rápidos, en cuanto tenga noticias de algo lo comunico.

Saludos

PD: En el PCB has puesto "Back Tiger" jeje, te lo pondré bien antes de imprimir.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

Te cuento que lo pongo siempre. Además de hacerlo por vanidad  lo hago porque ya me pasó varias veces que el circuito fue hecho como "espejo". Si se lee bien BT, es que está de forma correcta


----------



## Vin (May 16, 2011)

Si, si me parece genial que lo pongas, y no pienso eliminarlo, lo que digo es que te has dejado una L jeje.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhh perdón, no entendí 
Si querés agregásela, si no no importa


----------



## Phem5 (May 17, 2011)

Chicoos, son todos unos sabelotodo, me leí todo desde la página 1 y logré hacer mi driver de forma satisfactoria, aunque lo intenté con un eliminador de 6v y 300mA....mañana lo probaré con uno de 12v a 3A y veremos como va todo. Gracias a todos en este excelente foro ^^. Saludos!


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2011)

Wooo por fin he conseguido que funcione! Y no he cambiado nada del circuito. 

Simplemente me dio por bobinar otra vez el flyback y va y funciona. Aunque los arcos son una porquería para el driver del cual estamos hablando.

Igual he encargado los diodos esos y cambiare la inductancia a ver si mejora, ahora el consumo es de 3-4A arqueando.

Ah y lo alimento con 11v.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2011)

Felicitaciones 
Es evidente que era el bobinado, igual probá con el otro inductor y diodos a ver si ves cambios.


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Y si lo voy a hacer, ya estoy en ello.

También me he fijado que poniendo la tensión a 9v no salta casi nada de arco, como una tercera parte de eso, así que si lo alimento con 24 que tal estará? Supongo que mejor... Voy a intentar hacer un transformador de 40.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 17, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Y si lo voy a hacer, ya estoy en ello.
> 
> También me he fijado que poniendo la tensión a 9v no salta casi nada de arco, como una tercera parte de eso, así que si lo alimento con 24 que tal estará? Supongo que mejor... Voy a intentar hacer un transformador de 40.
> 
> Saludos


Me alegro de que te funcione.Ha costado un poco no? 
Los arcos que hace no son gran cosa.. aunque eso también depende del flyback.Tengo uno que es grande y el arco que hace es algo fino, pero en cambio usando otro flyback más pequeño, hace unos arcos bastante más gordos.

No aconsejo conectarlo a más de 25v por precaución, ya que en mi caso uno de los mosfets se puso en corto al tener conectado el circuito a 35v durante unos 15-20 minutos trabajando a full (consumiendo 200w)

*Blacktiger:*
El inductor, refiriéndome al tamaño no es algo crítico.En uno de tus post dices que el que usa *Vin *es algo pequeño y que funcionará mejor con uno más grande.. ahí no te puedo dar la razón porque el que yo uso es la mitad de chico, y sin embargo el circuito me funciona perfectamente con muy buena potencia a 12vdc..

Un saludo.


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2011)

Si, ha costado, sé que el circuito es muy simple pero soy muy novato aun...

Y el arco es muy poca cosa ya, pero aun así no me parece que tenga toda la culpa el flyback, por que es que tu por ejemplo con unos IRF640 ya sacas mucho más que yo. Un mosfet falso puede comportarse así? o directamente se queman?

Y por cierto la inductancia parece que funciona pero calienta muchísimo. Al igual que los condensadores pero no tanto...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2011)

Jorger, yo me refería al tamaño físico y para tener 150 uH tal como tiene marcado, no creo que el alambre con que está bobinado sea adecuado para el consumo estimado de 8 o 10 Amperes. Y si calienta tal como dice Vin, creo que refuerza mi teoría.


----------



## Vin (May 18, 2011)

Lo acabo de alimentar con 18vdc de un cargador de portátil, el problema es que al estirar el arco el cargador se protege (solo da 70W), pero es mucho más intenso que el otro arco.

Creo que si consigo alimentarlo con 24 y dejandole que consuma lo que quiera puedo obtener buenos resultados.

Por cierto es varilla de acero se ha descompuesto casi, no me imagino la temperatura que alcanza...

Edit: Otro mas a 20v pero con el mismo problema del cargador.


----------



## Vin (May 22, 2011)

Vale, he cambiado los diodos por los MUR1560 y la inductancia por 10 vueltas en ese núcleo toroidal de ferrita, luego lo he alimentado a 12vdc.

Cosas que han cambiado:

- El circuito ahora consume 2A en vacío frente a los 200mA de antes.
- El circuito consume ahora 8A haciendo arcos frente a los 4A de antes.
- El arco es peor (más pequeño y débil) que en las primeras fotos haciendo arcos.
- El arco salta a 1cm o incluso más entre el chupón y tierra frente a los 5mm de antes.

Estoy construyendo una fuente de 24vcc, pero no me acaban de convencer los resultados.

Alguna idea de qué hacer? Gracias a todos.


----------



## jorger (May 22, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Vale, he cambiado los diodos por los MUR1560 y la inductancia por 10 vueltas en ese núcleo toroidal de ferrita, luego lo he alimentado a 12vdc.
> 
> Cosas que han cambiado:
> 
> ...


 
10 vueltas en el inductor es demasiado poco y por eso consume tanto.
Pon mínimo 30 vueltas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 22, 2011)

Nada que ver con el tema, pero me llamó la atención la curva de capacidad versus tensión inversa de estos diodos. Con 30 volts tenemos de 100 a 400 pF. Casi justo como los que se usan para receptores AM


----------



## Vin (May 22, 2011)

Vale jorger, tenias razón, el consumo se ha estabilizado y es parecido al de antes.

Ahora los arcos son parecidos, por no decir casi iguales que los del principio, a 12v claro.

El circuito se comporta bastante igual que con los otros diodos y la otra inductancia, ahora esta ya no calienta casi y los diodos bueno, antes tampoco lo hacían...

Probaré con más voltaje.


----------



## Vin (May 23, 2011)

Pues lo he alimentado con 24v, que rectificados y filtrados me han dado unos 32, hace arcos impresionantes de plasma de gran intensidad, pero se oye como un tic-tic-tic-tic-tic-tic en el flyback y me da miedo.

Tiene pérdidas o es normal?


----------



## jorger (May 23, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Pues lo he alimentado con 24v, que rectificados y filtrados me han dado unos 32, hace arcos impresionantes de plasma de gran intensidad, pero se oye como un tic-tic-tic-tic-tic-tic en el flyback y me da miedo.
> 
> Tiene pérdidas o es normal?


Ese tic tic tic tic si es como yo me lo imagino.. es normal, es signo de que el flyback está generando mucha tensión y por eso suena como si tuviera fugas.. a mí me hacía un fssssssss cuando el cable mat tocaba el suelo


----------



## Vin (May 23, 2011)

Pero es que se oye hasta cuando no haces arcos, se oye con solo conectarlo y que empiece a oscilar.

Cuando acercas mucho los 2 cables si hace un fssss como que se queja antes de ionizar el aire y que salte el arco, está muy guapo 

Mañana haré un vídeo y de paso a ver si grabo el sonido que hace.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (May 23, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Pero es que se oye hasta cuando no haces arcos, se oye con solo conectarlo y que empiece a oscilar.


Ya lo sé.Es de lo mas normal..


----------



## Vin (May 26, 2011)

Perdón por la tardanza. Aquí está el vídeo.

El sonido al final no pude grabarlo, la cámara es una mie*** (es la del teléfono).






He probado con un filtro de 6800uF a la entrada y con otro de 10000 y rinde igual, incluso con uno de 40000uf, parece que no se ve muy afectado por el filtrado de la corriente en mi caso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

Hacete una lader con esoooooooooo ---> #_*102*_


----------



## Vin (May 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacete una lader con esoooooooooo ---> #_*102*_



Buenísima idea! Una Escalera de Jacob, mañana me pongo a ello y la muestro.

Gracias Dosmetros.


----------



## Vin (May 27, 2011)

Bueno aquí dejo el vídeo, la he hecho muy a lo deprisa y con el único alambre que he encontrado por casa, es muy fino, de 1mm creo y de acero.






Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

Parece de una película de terror eso  . . . 

BUE NÍ SI MA !


----------



## Vin (May 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece de una película de terror eso  . . .
> 
> BUE NÍ SI MA !



Jajaja, lo dices por el titulo? Hay una pelicula de terror que se llama asi... Igual el efecto es bueno, suele gustarle a la gente, excepto a mi madre 

Gracias dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

De nada che 

Cuando vi en el otro video como se alargaban los arcos , ahí vi la posibilidad. 

A tu mamá le dará terror


----------



## DeathPunk (Jun 2, 2011)

me pueden dar el listado de componentes de ese driver ?


----------



## jorger (Jun 2, 2011)

DeathPunk dijo:


> me pueden dar el listado de componentes de ese driver ?



Y no lo puedes hacer tu?
tan difícil es mirar el esquema y ver los componentes que se necesitan?


----------



## DeathPunk (Jun 2, 2011)

vieja, se leer la mitad de las referencias en el esquema, lo demas no los conosco todavia, soy nuevo en el alto voltaje, el unico driver que me arme se basa en 2 13007 y 2 resistencias de 5w mas el bobinado, ¬¬ mas paciencia che


----------



## Vin (Jun 2, 2011)

http://kaizerpowerelectronics.dk/high-voltage/mazilli-zvs-flyback-driver/

Esa es la página original, no discutan hombre.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola Martin Errecalde.

Primero; No te recomiendo meter mano a la alta de un flyback, si está cortado, se puede arreglar, pero puede tener fugas, y podes eletrocutarte.

Segundo; Sobre los flybacks, fijate un post anterior mio, explico un poco sobre el tema.

Espero que sirva.
Saludos


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Elvic dijo:


> Es una mentira lo que aparece en el video
> de que solo al conectar esos dos devanados como se ve en la imagen, jamas provocaría algo en el flyback
> 
> 
> ...



 No es mentira, es verdad si funciona, es mas con una sola bobina y un 555 te funciona pero al chispa es muy muy pequeña a muy corta distancia, tengo un flyback igual al de la foto, dime por favor cuantas vueltas tengo que darle con el cobre para que la chispa sea mas grande? ya e probado con 5, 8, 11 vueltas y subió un poco la chispa pero aun es mínimo.


----------



## Vin (Jun 13, 2011)

Nano24, el mismo usuario al que citas 2 posts después dijo que si era verdad y que se había equivocado, a ver si leemos más...

Si quieres "chispas" más bien arcos monta el ZVS driver que es el mejor con diferencia y funciona con 5+5 espiras.


----------



## KompressoR (Jun 13, 2011)

Te recomiendo que visites este post nano24 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/flyback-totalmente-casero-22001/

Hay mucha información sobre drivers para flybacks


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 14, 2011)

KompressoR dijo:


> Te recomiendo que visites este post nano24
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/flyback-totalmente-casero-22001/
> 
> Hay mucha información sobre drivers para flybacks



Gracias de verdad, revisando entre mis cosas me encontré un viejo flyback de monitor que tenia guardado, logre hacer que la chispa fuese intensa y de unos 3cm pero lo que no comprendo es ese raro olor como a gas que despide cuando la chispa se vuelve casi una luz azul, tienes idea de  que sea el olor? y si tiene algún efecto si uno lo respira?



Vin dijo:


> Nano24, el mismo usuario al que citas 2 posts después dijo que si era verdad y que se había equivocado, a ver si leemos más...
> 
> Si quieres "chispas" más bien arcos monta el ZVS driver que es el mejor con diferencia y funciona con 5+5 espiras.



Gracias de verdad, revisando entre mis cosas me encontré un viejo flyback de monitor que tenia guardado, logre hacer que la chispa fuese intensa y de unos 3cm pero lo que no comprendo es ese raro olor como a gas que despide cuando la chispa se vuelve casi una luz azul, tienes idea de que sea el olor? y si tiene algún efecto si uno lo respira?


----------



## Vin (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola, ese olor es ozono, se forma con las descargas de alto voltaje, no es muy peligroso si no lo respiras horas y horas, además reacciona rápido con el oxígeno del aire y se descompone.

Más info: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozono

Saludos


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Hola, ese olor es ozono, se forma con las descargas de alto voltaje, no es muy peligroso si no lo respiras horas y horas, además reacciona rápido con el oxígeno del aire y se descompone.
> 
> Más info: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozono
> 
> Saludos



 Gracias Vin, tenia dudas sobre ese olor pensaba que era ozono pero no estaba seguro... si huele algo desagradable estaba haciendo las pruebas en mi cuarto y quedo ese olor  gracias por la información, saludos!!


----------



## KompressoR (Jun 14, 2011)

Mi casa siempre esta infestada de ese olor cuando uso el flyback y cuando entra alguien a mi cuarto dice "¡QUE OLOR!" jajaja


----------



## KompressoR (Jun 14, 2011)

Aca les dejos los videos prometidos del flyback modificado con los dos capacitores. Y quiero aclarar un error mio, el otro modelo yo dije que estaba alimentado con 21VCC por me equivoque, viendo el video me doy cuenta por las conexiones del transformador que estaba a 42VCC al igual que ahora.
Disculpen la calidad de los videos, en esta ocación estan grabados con una camara digital de medio pelo jaja.

http://www.youtube.com/user/gaunamati#p/a/u/2/yboRWx7xw4Y

http://www.youtube.com/user/gaunamati#p/a/u/1/QERbMWe3GTw

http://www.youtube.com/user/gaunamati#p/a/u/0/BZLyaOLg32c

El sonido tambien es despreciable. Tiene una especie de interferencia generada por la camara como un gotero muy veloz o algo asi  jajaja. Igualmente espero que les guste


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 14, 2011)

KompressoR dijo:


> Mi casa siempre esta infestada de ese olor cuando uso el flyback y cuando entra alguien a mi cuarto dice "¡QUE OLOR!" jajaja



jajaja bueno deje de hacer esos montajes en mi cuarto  ya apestaba mucho...



KompressoR dijo:


> Aca les dejos los videos prometidos del flyback modificado con los dos capacitores. Y quiero aclarar un error mio, el otro modelo yo dije que estaba alimentado con 21VCC por me equivoque, viendo el video me doy cuenta por las conexiones del transformador que estaba a 42VCC al igual que ahora.
> Disculpen la calidad de los videos, en esta ocación estan grabados con una camara digital de medio pelo jaja.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/gaunamati#p/a/u/2/yboRWx7xw4Y
> ...



Muy bueno los videos del flyback, la verdad es que despues de 3 años de saber electronica pues hace como 5 dias me decidi a trabajar con alto voltaje ni mas ni menos que con un flyback de monitor, logre sacar las chispas de 2 cm cuando mucho pero muy acentuadas, creo que estarian alrededor de los 10000Vts o mas, le acerque la pinza y eso que tiene material aislante e igual la corriente paso y me alcanzooo jajajaja la verdad senti como si una mula me pateo, dios les digo amigos cuidado con las descargas y eso que no recibi directamente el choque y me dejo aturdido ufffs


----------



## elbausa (Jun 14, 2011)

miren lo que encontré se ve funcional 

http://www.mathias01.unlugar.com/nuevos/bola de plasma.html


----------



## jorger (Jun 15, 2011)

elbausa dijo:


> miren lo que encontré se ve funcional
> 
> http://www.mathias01.unlugar.com/nuevos/bola de plasma.html



Ese es el peor circuito que existe para hacer chispas con un flyback.
Funciona, pero bastante mal.


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 15, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Ese es el peor circuito que existe para hacer chispas con un flyback.
> Funciona, pero bastante mal.



Yo use uno con un NE555 mas un potenciometro para graduar la frecuencia, pero que vaaaa no entiendo por que la chispa sale tan pequeña de solo 2cm, no sale como los que he visto en Internet un arco eléctrico sumamente grande y eso que el flyback es de monitor.


----------



## jorger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nano24 dijo:


> Yo use uno con un NE555 mas un potenciometro para graduar la frecuencia, pero que vaaaa no entiendo por que la chispa sale tan pequeña de solo 2cm, no sale como los que he visto en Internet un arco eléctrico sumamente grande.


Sé que video dices.Pero no sé que configuracion usa para conseguir unos arcos tan similares como los que hace el zvs driver.



> y eso que el flyback es de monitor



Eso no tiene ninguna relación.
Que el flyback sea de un monitor no significa que los arcos sean más pequeños.Todos dan aproximadamente la misma tensión de salida, sean de monitor o de una tv.Ahora, eso depende del circuito que uses..


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 15, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Sé que video dices.Pero no sé que configuracion usa para conseguir unos arcos tan similares como los que hace el zvs driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno use como oscilador el 555 a 12v la fuente y de un 1A, quizás sea por el poco amperaje y voltaje? he visto algunos vídeos en youtube y vi uno a 9V nada mas con una batería y el arco era grande, bueno aquí publicare el diagrama del oscilador que use.


----------



## Vin (Jun 15, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que el 555 tiene muy poca intensidad y a veces el MOSFET que excita al primario trabaja en modo lineal por culpa del 555 o algo así y el rendimiento es muy bajo.

Igual no me hagan mucho caso, lo leí por ahí


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 15, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el 555 tiene muy poca intensidad y a veces el MOSFET que excita al primario trabaja en modo lineal por culpa del 555 o algo así y el rendimiento es muy bajo.
> 
> Igual no me hagan mucho caso, lo leí por ahí



Pues creo que tienes razon, no le pude sacar mas de 2cm de distancia a la chispa quizas sea el poco amperaje que estoy empleando, no se ya no tengo idea de que mas hacerle.


----------



## Vin (Jun 15, 2011)

Esto es lo que tienes que hacerle, montar este driver.







Como puedes ver unos mensajes más atrás, obtuve buenos resultados, como todo el mundo con ese driver.

Saludos


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 15, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Esto es lo que tienes que hacerle, montar este driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias Vin cuando tenga tiempo comprare los componentes electronicos para probar, lo que no entiendo es como hacer las vueltas en el nucleo de ferrita.


----------



## Vin (Jun 15, 2011)

Bobinas 5 vueltas y bobinas 5 vueltas más, unes las 2 bobinas de forma que te queda un bobinado con toma central, y ahí conectas el driver.


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 15, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Bobinas 5 vueltas y bobinas 5 vueltas más, unes las 2 bobinas de forma que te queda un bobinado con toma central, y ahí conectas el driver.



Ok listo!! ya entendí como se a de hacer el embobinado.


----------



## KompressoR (Jun 19, 2011)

Nano24 dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno los videos del flyback, la verdad es que despues de 3 años de saber electronica pues hace como 5 dias me decidi a trabajar con alto voltaje ni mas ni menos que con un flyback de monitor, logre sacar las chispas de 2 cm cuando mucho pero muy acentuadas, creo que estarian alrededor de los 10000Vts o mas, le acerque la pinza y eso que tiene material aislante e igual la corriente paso y me alcanzooo jajajaja la verdad senti como si una mula me pateo, dios les digo amigos cuidado con las descargas y eso que no recibi directamente el choque y me dejo aturdido ufffs



MUCHO CUIDADO CON LA ALTA TENSIÓN.  El foro esta lleno de publicaciones acerca de no tocar los flybacks con pinzas o destornilladores    . Usen palos largos, de plastico, prefentemente. 




			
				jorger dijo:
			
		

> elbausa dijo:
> 
> miren lo que encontré se ve funcional
> 
> ...



En mi opinion funciona bastante bien el driver con el 2n3055. El circuito con el 555 Pfff lastima daba. ni a una rata asustaba jajaja. 

Y en relación al circuito para lograr plasama fuciona perfectamente bien. Yo lo comprobé. pero no lo he filmado, porque al subir el voltage el rayo me traspasó el foco jajaja y no tengo ninguno más para filmar.. En mi casa se utilizan todo focos de bajo cunsumo  



			
				jorger dijo:
			
		

> Sé que video dices.Pero no sé que configuracion usa para conseguir unos arcos tan similares como los que hace el zvs driver.



Yo esperaba lograr tambien grandes arcos con ese driver peeeero no.. lo que hace falta son varios transistores más que potencien la salida del NE555 y bastante voltage de alimentación, cosa que se puede lograr con el sencillo circuito del 2n3055 . Ya si se quiere mucho más pensemos en el ZVS. Que si bien no lo he probado parece ser muy prestigioso.


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 19, 2011)

KompressoR dijo:


> MUCHO CUIDADO CON LA ALTA TENSIÓN.  El foro esta lleno de publicaciones acerca de no tocar los flybacks con pinzas o destornilladores    . Usen palos largos, de plastico, prefentemente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno el ZVS no lo veo muy prometedor, ya hice las simulaciones en el proteus y no genera ninguna oscilación frecuencia, es confiable el circuito del driver ZVS?



			
				Nano24 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno el ZVS no lo veo muy prometedor, ya hice las simulaciones en el proteus y no genera ninguna oscilación frecuencia, es confiable el circuito del driver ZVS?



Y con 3 baterías de 9V se podría lograr sacar un arco mas o menos grande? quiero hacer una especie de defensor eléctrico, quizás unas cuantas descargas dejen al rival noqueado ya que a mi me noqueo con nada mas 12V y 1AMP que estaba siendo alimentado el flyback y por accidente el voltaje paso a través de la pinza.


----------



## jorger (Jun 20, 2011)

Nano24 dijo:


> Bueno el ZVS no lo veo muy prometedor, ya hice las simulaciones en el proteus y no genera ninguna oscilación frecuencia, es confiable el circuito del driver ZVS?


Confías mas en un simulador que en una prueba REAL??
Mal vamos..
El zvs lo he intenado simular miles de veces y siempre me daba error.
Aquí hay mucha gente que lo ha montado (yo entre ellos) con resultados muy buenos, además hay muchos videos de ese circuito.. y que pasa, que por que a tí te de error en la simulación ya piensas que no funciona? 

Nunca confíes 100% en los simuladores.

PD: Si esto suena un poco agresivo no te lo tomes así, no es mi intención.

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Jun 20, 2011)

Nano24 dijo:


> Bueno el ZVS no lo veo muy prometedor, ya hice las simulaciones en el proteus y no genera ninguna oscilación frecuencia, es confiable el circuito del driver ZVS?
> 
> 
> 
> Y con 3 baterías de 9V se podría lograr sacar un arco mas o menos grande? quiero hacer una especie de defensor eléctrico, quizás unas cuantas descargas dejen al rival noqueado ya que a mi me noqueo con nada mas 12V y 1AMP que estaba siendo alimentado el flyback y por accidente el voltaje paso a través de la pinza.



Como te ha dicho jorger es más que confiable, unas páginas atrás he puesto vídeos de como me funciona a mi.

En cuanto a lo otro mejor pásate por el tema de sacudida por alto voltaje.


----------



## Nano24 (Jun 20, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Confías mas en un simulador que en una prueba REAL??
> Mal vamos..
> El zvs lo he intenado simular miles de veces y siempre me daba error.
> Aquí hay mucha gente que lo ha montado (yo entre ellos) con resultados muy buenos, además hay muchos videos de ese circuito.. y que pasa, que por que a tí te de error en la simulación ya piensas que no funciona?
> ...



No vale tranquilo no lo tomo a mal, es mas gracias por responder, bueno es que siempre e confiado mucho en el proteus y hasta ahora no me daba error en ninguna simulacion, pero el ZVS no lo quizo simular aunque no dio error igual en su salida del transformador no daba ningún voltaje, bueno tendre que arriesgarme a armarlo si ya a muchos les ha funcionado debe de ser 100% confiable.


----------



## golumx (Jun 26, 2011)

De una antigua fuente de ordenador he sacado este componente, me parece que es un Flyback. Me gustaria que me lo confirmaran, con el polimetro he sacado la conexion de los devanados, a perte de la observacion, entre las patillas 2 y 3 el cable es muy fino y de color rojo y entre la 1 y 3 el cable esta triple. En la misma placa hay condensadores de 2Kv a si que supongo que sera capaz de llegar a entragar 2000v. Por mas vueltas que doy no me aclaro, he encontrado en el mismo foro varios ejemplos de como hacerlos trabajar con un par de transistores, un par de resistencias y algun condensador, pero no tengo ni idea de como hacer el conexionado. Gracias, de antemano, me gustaria sacar alguna chispita.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 29, 2011)

no es un trafo que se usan en la conversion 220V a otro voltaje en la fuente de pc????
Si es asi solo sirven para eso.si queres sacar chispitas,usa un flip flop conectado a un trafo de 220V a 6 o mas voltios,y del lado de los 220V colocale un cuatriplicador de voltaje


----------



## golumx (Jul 1, 2011)

ok gracias, pero poco despues llego a mis manos una Tv  LCD de las de coche estroeada, y le saque la etapa de alimentacion del LCD y alimentandolo con 12v y 0.5A obtengo un arco estable de 1.5-2mm. Ahora mismo estoy investigando cual es el voltaje nominal de trabajo. A la salida hay un condensador de 15J y 4Kv y a la entrada un fusible de 2.5A y un condensador electrolitico de 47uF y 25V, por lo que creo que no habria problema en alimentarlo con 2A, tendre que buscar las referencias de los semiconductores para no destruir el sistema.


----------



## jorger (Jul 1, 2011)

golumx dijo:


> creo que no habria problema en alimentarlo con 2A, tendre que buscar las referencias de los semiconductores para no destruir el sistema.


 
Que lo alimentes con una fuente que entregue más amperios no significa que vaya a tener más potencia.La fuente sólo va a entregar lo que pide el circuito, que en tu caso es 0.5A.Va a funcionar igual metiéndole 10A o 1A.
Lo que importa es la tensión.
Intenta no alimentarlo con más de 16v porque lo quemas.

Saludos.


----------



## golumx (Jul 1, 2011)

Gracias, ese es el voltaje maximo con el que he probado y en la fuente los amperios consumidos estan un poco por encima de los 0.5A, pero es que tambien he probado con una fuente que entrega 12v y la tension se puede regular de 0.06 a 1.3A y se nota diferencia tanto en longitud como en intensidad del arco. Una pregunta jorger, ¿por que 16v?, ¿por el valor del condensador?

Me ha sorpendido mucho que alimentando a 12v y 0.5A es capaz de comerse una lamina de papel de aluminio, parece que lo vaporiza.


----------



## jorger (Jul 1, 2011)

golumx dijo:


> Una pregunta jorger, ¿por que 16v?, ¿por el valor del condensador?


Así es.
16v supongo que es la máxima tensión a la que puede conectarse sin sufrir daños a la larga, normalmente la tensión nominal es de 12v.


----------



## golumx (Jul 1, 2011)

Entonces creo que me quedare en 12, cuando lleva un rato se calienta un poco. Me deja flipado como corta en albal, supongo que sera en principio de funcionamiento de un corte por plasma. La cuestion es que la punta del arco hay en un momento en la que el brillo es muy intenso y el aluminio se degrada raidamente. Experimentare haber como puedo optimizar el arco y probare con alguna lamina un poco mas gruesa. Intentare colgar alguna foto o video.


----------



## bomberoboris (Jul 19, 2011)

hola. tengo un flyback de otro modelo que ese que lo saqué de un televisor viejo, quisiera saber unas cosas  : ¿todos son iguales, tienen las mismas conecciones?, ¿y que pasaria si llego a tocar el arco electrico o el cable?. hay un video en youtube en ingles que dice como se hace con una ampolleta bajo consumo. aca dejo el video para que me ayuden a entenderlo: 



 espero sus respuestas.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 19, 2011)

tenemos por akí un abretumbas... los flybacks no son todos iguales.. no tienen la misma disposición de pines ni tampoco la misma tensión de salida.

si el flyvack está tarbajando de la forma correcta, al tocar el cable rojo por la aislación no debería pasarte nada, ahora si tocas el arco o peor aun el conductor mismo tienes unas opciones:

a) te da un calambrazo digno y de antología que te hará tenerle respeto a la electricidad y a la alta tensión.. (el flyback puede entregar facilmente 15kv)
b) te quemas el dedo y sale un olor rico que dan ganas de comerse los dedos
c) sientes la corriente en todo tu cuerpo, sobretodo en las manos y pies
 esto si el flyback tiene su respectivo alambre a masa en el secundario, si no es así
d) te mueres
e) te quemas las manos y los pies
f) tienes una gran suerte y solo te pega un calambrazo..

no lo descargues en tu cuerpo..nunca!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nuestro compañero ls2k menciono exactamente lo que te sucederia si llegases a entrar
en contacto con el flujo electromagnetico del flyback. Un dato importante:

flyback = guantes de cuero grueso en las manos.
No todos entregan el mismo voltaje, y si quieres saber mas de el, ve si tiene en alguna parte la marca o
el modelo de fabricacion para saber mas de el.

saludos!!!


----------



## jorger (Jul 20, 2011)

ls2k dijo:


> d) te mueres


Esta opción sobra.Un flyback NO mata pero te puede llegar a dar un buen susto si está funcionando con su driver original.
Ahora, si lo usas con un driver fabricado por tí mismo (tipo 2n3055 y similares) es totalmente inofensivo, *la potencia que saca* *es ridícula*.A lo mucho sientes un calambrazo pero de ahí no pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Jul 20, 2011)

Bueno en este tema me faltó comentar que ya logré hacerlo funcionar, pero ya lo postee en el tema de los drivers para flyback.

La mejor forma de comprobar el patillaje es, construye el ZVS con los primarios tuyos, y luego acerca el chupón a los pines, del que salte un arco es el secundario...

Y lo mismo que dice jorger, la gente es muuuuuy exagerada con los flyback, te puede dar una buena patada pero no te mata, no. En el hipotético caso de que tenga la potencia necesaria ya sería casualidad que te recorra el corazón... además si te calambras es por que tú te lo buscas, yo siempre los manipulo con un palo de un metro de madera o plástico cuando tiene tensión.

Saludos


----------



## ls2k (Jul 20, 2011)

es solo para que le tengan respeto y no se arriesguen a tocarlo... jajaj  nunca he sabido de nadie que muera por un flyback.. nadie que lo haya usado a pies descalzos..


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

Le pedi a mi papa un flyback de una tele para hacer la "bobina de tesla" (la que utiliza el primario externo... desarmo una tele . pero al parecer esta medio quemado (hay ollin) y no se parece a ningun flayback que halla visto por aca.. quiero saber que piensan de el, si aprentemente sirve o le pido otro...

Perdonen por la calidad de las fotos, las saque con el celular, porque estoy cargando las pilas de la camar, porque cuando estan apenas descargadas la camara no prende (sony cybershot), si alguien sabe solucionarlo, bienvenida la respuesta jaja


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> Le pedi a mi papa un flyback de una tele para hacer la "bobina de tesla" (la que utiliza el primario externo... desarmo una tele y me trajo toda la placa.. pero al parecer este flyback no tiene primario, y esta medio quemado (hay ollin) y no se parece a ningun flayback que halla visto por aca.. quiero saber que piensan de el, si aprentemente sirve o le pido otro...
> 
> Perdonen por la calidad de las fotos, las saque con el celular, porque estoy cargando las pilas de la camar, porque cuando estan apenas descargadas la camara no prende (sony cybershot), si alguien sabe solucionarlo, bienvenida la respuesta jaja


Hola Amigo, te pregunto algo, puedes aclarar, como es eso de que el flyback "no tiene primario"? por lo que puede observarse en la fotografia es perteneciente al legendario TALENT digivision , no te guies por su apariencia externa, para saber si funciona, hay que someterlo a prueba dinamica!!!!


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

sisi lo dije por apariencia, a que te referis con prueba dinamica?


----------



## jorger (Ago 22, 2011)

El ollin es lo que se ve en la primera foto?
En ese caso solo es polvo o suciedad..
Y cómo eso de que no tiene primario? todos los flybacks tienen un primario, si no como van a funcionar?
todos los bobinados estan en el mismo lugar..
Aparte, eso que llamas ''bobina de tesla'' NO es una bobina de tesla, es solo un generador de alta tension...


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

si, por eso lo puse entre comillas... lo del primario fue una tonteria mia.. y alparecer es ollin porque los componentes de alrededor del flyback tiene lo mismo y no es polvo...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> sisi lo dije por apariencia, a que te referis con prueba dinamica?


Amigo tienes que identificar los pines del primario que son "dos", tienen polaridad es decir fijate en la placa del TV cual es el pin de +B.
Y luego necesitas un generador de aprox. 15Khz que es la fcia. tipica de trabajo con una tension alrededor de 100V.


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

me fije y no hay nada en la placa... (nombre de pines)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> me fije y no hay nada en la placa... (nombre de pines)



Amigo, observa en la parte posterior de la tapa del TV aparece alli el modelo o chasis, con eso busca info, en los libros de TV o en la RED. Sino hallas nada, pues busca otro flyback y repite todos los pasos mencionados, siempre y cuando la placa no este serigrafiada......


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

la tele no la tengo, pero el flyback tien una etiqueta con su modelo: philips at3076/81 .. busque pero no encontre nada... decis que busque otro o me arriesgue a hacer el circuito driver y un bobinado primario( con el 2n3055 )



> puede observarse en la fotografia es perteneciente al legendario TALENT digivision



exactamente (eso me dijo mi viejo)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> la tele no la tengo, pero el flyback tien una etiqueta con su modelo: philips at3076/81 .. busque pero no encontre nada... decis que busque otro o me arriesgue a hacer el circuito driver y un bobinado primario( con el 2n3055 )
> 
> 
> 
> exactamente (eso me dijo mi viejo)



Bueno la verdad amigo, te resultara un tanto mas complicado usar el circuito que publicas ya que es necesario usar otro bobinado auxiliar del Flyback,  ademas el transistor debes usar alguno con caracteristicas de salida horizontal.


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

a que te referis con salida horizontal?

ya hice el nuevo bobinado y lo probe con una bateria de 9v sacandola y poniedo.. en la salida de alto voltaje produce una chispa de unos 200 o 300v (con el tester la probe)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> a que te referis con salida horizontal?
> 
> ya hice el nuevo bobinado y lo probe con una bateria de 9v sacandola y poniedo.. en la salida de alto voltaje produce una chispa de unos 200 o 300v (con el tester la probe)



Amigo, No intentes eso pues terminaras destruyendo el multimetroo!!!!


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

noo otro mas jaj.. sigue funcionando.. gracias


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 23, 2011)

por lo general el b+  viene separado de los demas pines..  es decir que la separancion entre pines es mas pronunciada con el b+.  suele estar en uno de los extremos....  el otro extremo del bobinado pues lo puedes encontrar con el multimetro..


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2011)

Vengo con una pregunta.
Alguno de vosotros ha intentado hacer andar el zvs con bipolares en lugar de mosfets?
Mi intención es hacer un zvs 'de baja potencia' y mas compacto para flybacks chicos, tipo los que se usan en impresoras láser y fotocopiadoras (ya me he cargado 2 flybacks de estos por la exagerada potencia del zvs normal, satura el núcleo y el secundario no aguanta demasiado) o algún mini flyback que haga yo mismo para otros usos..
Si puedo, hago la prueba esta tarde y comento como fué.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2011)

Si tenés dos fly-backs sin triplicador , ponelos en serie , con sus bobinados excitadores invertidos , y tomás la chispa de chupete a chupete . . . mama mía


----------



## maezca (Oct 13, 2011)

tengo 5 flybakcs de tv color y uno blanco y negro. nunca los pude hacer funcionar, tengo montado este circuitos : http://www.mathias01.unlugar.com/nuevos/bola de plasma.html  y no me funciona.. los pines los tengo correctamente identificados con el multimetro. 

sera el poco amperaje que uso? yo lo alimento con un trafo de 12v a 1amper (chino no se si confiar) y nada, una funete de impresora (35v y 400ma ) nada.. Intente con fuente de pc pero se me apaga. 

Ahora voy a hacer el del 555 con el 2n3055, pero hay alguna forma de utilizar una  fuente de pc sin que se apague? ya que tengo varias .


gracias


----------



## Vin (Oct 13, 2011)

Lo han dicho diez millones de veces que ese circuito es una porquería, y sí, 1A es demasiado poco, mira que no tengas un corto en el circuito y que sea por eso que no te funciona (y por eso la fuente de PC se protege).

De todas formas en vez de hacer ese monta el ZVS, es mucho mejor, si te has leído este tema unas páginas atrás puedes verlo.

Saludos


----------



## KompressoR (Oct 13, 2011)

Ese circuito a mi me funcionó mejor que el 555 y el 2n3055. Puedes armarte el ZVS. Pero ese circuito si funciona con 12v 1 A. No vas a conseguir mucho pero algo es algo.. Yo lo alimentaba con 42VCC y me consumía 3A. En el comentario #270 estan tres videos mios con ese circuito.


----------



## maezca (Oct 13, 2011)

ok, si lei todas la paginas. voy a probar el zvs. yo creo que lo que entraba en corto con la fuente era la bobina de retroalimentacion.

*edit:* este es el zvs? 







y que ventajas me aporta frente al del 555 + 2n3055 ? gracias!


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 18, 2011)

Tengo como 4 flybacks, el ultimo que obtuve es de un televisor de 22 pulgadas de ctr obviemente xd, el hecho es que este es la mitad de pequeño que el de los monitores de 17 pulgadas, pero supongo que me producira mas arco, ahora el problema es que el circuito con ne555 esta mandado a recoger como driver de flyback, no niego que me ha sacado unos 4 kv pero es muy poco, ademas de que si pongo el dedo en el arco no duele aun a baja frecuencia de oscilacion, para que la corriente no viaje por la superficie de la piel, yo busco algo mas violento, mas "wow" pero no se que driver montar, yo monte el tipico de cienciafacil de resistencias de 5 watts y 2n3055 si no me equivoco en el nombre del transistor, y con resultados pobres, tambien bobine un transformador segun las indicaciones de jorger hace ya rato, pero sin resultados, algun driver que pueda sacarme los verdaderos 15 o 20 Kv que levantan estos flybacks?


----------



## Vin (Oct 18, 2011)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Tengo como 4 flybacks, el ultimo que obtuve es de un televisor de 22 pulgadas de ctr obviemente xd, el hecho es que este es la mitad de pequeño que el de los monitores de 17 pulgadas, pero supongo que me producira mas arco, ahora el problema es que el circuito con ne555 esta mandado a recoger como driver de flyback, no niego que me ha sacado unos 4 kv pero es muy poco, ademas de que si pongo el dedo en el arco no duele aun a baja frecuencia de oscilacion, para que la corriente no viaje por la superficie de la piel, yo busco algo mas violento, mas "wow" pero no se que driver montar, yo monte el tipico de cienciafacil de resistencias de 5 watts y 2n3055 si no me equivoco en el nombre del transistor, y con resultados pobres, tambien bobine un transformador segun las indicaciones de jorger hace ya rato, pero sin resultados, algun driver que pueda sacarme los verdaderos 15 o 20 Kv que levantan estos flybacks?



El ZVS, no me cansaré de repetirlo.

*maezca*, en efecto, es ese que citas. Pues exprime mucho más a los flybacks y les consigue sacar mucha más potencia, simplemente busca unos cuantos vídeos por youtube para convencerte.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2011)

A ver si analizan por que el arco eléctrico sube y no recorre la mínima distancia  ?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 18, 2011)

Maezca. el circuito tipico del cienciafacil es de muy pobre funcionamiento, ademas de que necesitas mucho amperaje para conseguir resultados visibles, pues para empezar a echar chispas deberias montar el del ne555 yo ya lo proble muchas veces un me ha botado un tope de 5kv en corto, y con otros devanados bota una chispa de unos 15kv pero cada 2 segundos, eso depende del flyback, pero el olor a ozno y demas se sienten, lo de la fuente, es porque tienes corto, yo uso una fuente de pc atx y me va de maravilla dado que estas entregan mucho amperaje ideal para estos drivers, claro que primero te armas en oscilador astable y luego colocas un mosfet a la salida para controlar la Corriente, porque sin mosfet se te quema instantaneamente el ne555, no olvides el diodo en el mosfet, para evitar daños por picos inversos, ah y puedes usar el 2n3055 que tienes, pero es muy incomodo a mi parecer por el empaquetado, prueba a usar el mosfet del tv o monitor de donde sacaste el flyback, saludos.

Ah y una pregunta, que otra referencia de transistor se puede usar en vez del irfp? del driver zvs? pues si saben alguna referencia mas comercial con las mismas prestaciones.


----------



## KompressoR (Oct 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> A ver si analizan por que el arco eléctrico sube y no recorre la mínima distancia ?



Porque querían ser "electrones libres" 

Perdon por "offtopiquear" No me resistí jaja


----------



## maezca (Oct 18, 2011)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Maezca. el circuito tipico del cienciafacil es de muy pobre funcionamiento, ademas de que necesitas mucho amperaje para conseguir resultados visibles, pues para empezar a echar chispas deberias montar el del ne555 yo ya lo proble muchas veces un me ha botado un tope de 5kv en corto, y con otros devanados bota una chispa de unos 15kv pero cada 2 segundos, eso depende del flyback, pero el olor a ozno y demas se sienten, lo de la fuente, es porque tienes corto, yo uso una fuente de pc atx y me va de maravilla dado que estas entregan mucho amperaje ideal para estos drivers, claro que primero te armas en oscilador astable y luego colocas un mosfet a la salida para controlar la Corriente, porque sin mosfet se te quema instantaneamente el ne555, no olvides el diodo en el mosfet, para evitar daños por picos inversos, ah y puedes usar el 2n3055 que tienes, pero es muy incomodo a mi parecer por el empaquetado, prueba a usar el mosfet del tv o monitor de donde sacaste el flyback, saludos.
> 
> Ah y una pregunta, que otra referencia de transistor se puede usar en vez del irfp? del driver zvs? pues si saben alguna referencia mas comercial con las mismas prestaciones.



Gracias por la respuesta, acabo de montar en protoboard el del 555,sigo con la racha tampoco me funciono pero tube mejores resultados.. empezo a calentar el 3055  y los cables de la fuente ose por alguna razon estaba consumiendo mucho amperaje. probe con un solo flyback, ahora pruebo con los demas. Y con el tema de los mosfets los tengo que buscar aver si todabia los tengo.. pasara algo si envez de potenciometros de 10k use de 100k pero controlando que la resistencia de estos no este por encima de los 10k ?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 18, 2011)

No pasa nada, entre mayor sea la resistencia mayor frecuencia, yo usaba uno de 50k y era el que mejor me iba, no pasa nada, pero ya mucha frecuencia empezara a quemar lo que se atraviese en el arco xd, yo prendia papel conla alta frecuencia


----------



## maezca (Oct 24, 2011)

bueno sigo con mi racha de no poderlos hacer andar.. ahora estoy pensando si el 2n3055 pueda ser falsificado.. como tengo 4 flybacks ya descarte que sean estos (el sabado voy a buscar al deposito de mi viejo una tele valvular con el tubo roto y le voy a sacar el flyback y las valvulas jaja ) y probare con ese..

viendo en instructables encontre este circuito con un 555 y un mosfet que hace musica con el arco electrico: http://www.instructables.com/id/Audio-modulated-flyback-transformer-driver/
y aca el esquema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




que dicen de el?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 24, 2011)

Ese yo lo tengo montado, con un mosfet ssh7n90, de fuente conmutada, y la verdad me ha sacado hasta 18 kv a ojo, pero muy baja intensidad, puedes meter el dedo y no te dolera mucho, solo el calambrito que no pasa de la mano, sin embargo si lo quieres para fines de experimentacion, este genera mucho ozono, el olor se siente solo con hacerlo funcionar 1 segundo, aqui va una foto:

Esto es lo que consigo con 5 voltios a 350 miliamperios (cargador de nokia n8) fuciona con muy poca corriente, esto es importante, porque a partir de una bateria te funcionara tambien, no con los mismos arcos, pero te arrancara, cosa que otros drivers no hacen con un minimo de 1 amperio, por experiencia, tenia uno similar con el 555 y tenia que usar fuente de pc porque exigia mucho, en una lectura hecha en el lab de electronica, llego a consumir 9 amperios!! cosa bestial, por eso recomiendo en particular el driver que tengo



Como te digo, no sirve para dar patada:



Ah otra cosa, ese circuito que tienes esta muy largo, hay formas mucho mas simplificadas de un 55 en astable, no te compliques tanto, saludos

No habia leido lo de la musica, pero igual es muy sencillo hacerlo (ademas de que el flyback hace musica con el arco ) monta el astable, como puedes ver mi circuito tiene un disiopador muy ´pequeño (portable) y no alcanza a calentar mucho.


----------



## maezca (Oct 25, 2011)

ok, lo voy a montar, estas usando el bobinado primario  original? y que frecuencia estas usando en el 555 (valor de capacitor y resistencia)?

gracias!


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 25, 2011)

tengo el pote de 20k y una resistencia de 8k en serie con el, el capacitor tiene 2.2 uf, en tu caso podrias poner una resistencia de 1 k y el pote de 50K ya que permite manejas mas bajas y altas frecuencias, en mi caso, no necesito bajas frecuencias por eso lo deje asi, sube fotos cuando estes echando chispas , y en cuanto a el bobinado, es el original del flyback, es de marca Sampo, levanta mucho mas voltaje que uno de televisor de 22" si no estoy mal lo extraje de un monitor de 14" que raro no? Saludos


----------



## maezca (Oct 25, 2011)

ojala pueda subir fotos, ya que jamas pude hacer funcionar ninguno de mis flybacks, primero debo conseguir el mosfet..


----------



## jjra (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola. Que os parece este "driver"? :



Interesante driver la verdad... que piensan los expertos en el tema? yo no se el funcionamiento de este driver, si lo pueden explicar...

Yo pienso que El arco electrico que mostraba "DOSMETROS" sube hacia arriba porque el plasma que lo compone es menos pesado que el aire y tiende a subir, y como el plasma esta ya formado, pues no tiene por que saltar otro arco a la vez que el otro pero mas cerca de los electrodos.

Yo uso el driver del 2n3055 y no va mal, las resistencias son de 280 Ω y 30Ω y hace el mismo arco que el que consiguió Kompressor mensajes anteriores, pero no usé ningún condensador, pero haré la prueba, por cierto, la alimentación era 18 VDC y consumía 2 o 3 amp. Me conformo con este, pero poco a poco iré reuniendo componentes para el ZVS.
Prepararé un vídeo en HD que muestre los resultados.

Un saludo


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 13, 2011)

interesante, entendiendo el funcionamiento de esas lamparas entenderas por que sirve, si no me equivoco las lamparas bajan el voltaje en primera instancia. y luego suben la frecuencia, en cuanto a tu driver hay veces que cambiando el nnumero de vueltas en el nucleo, se obtienen mejores resultados y menos consumo, es cuestion de probar, 3 amperios es mucho para mi, he echo andar un flyback a 20kv con un consumo de 600mA y 9 voltios, con una pila cuadrada basta, pero se acaba rapido debido al consumo, pero igual es demasiado bajo. prueba otros drivers, el zvs tiene un rendimiento sorprendente


----------



## jjra (Nov 13, 2011)

Digo lo de 3 amperios a ojo, porque como usaba un transformador de 18 v y 3Ay rectificando salía 27 v, y cuando medía la tensión rectificada con el flyback en funcionamiento daba 17v, el puente de diodos se calentaba bastante (aunque podías tener el dedo puesto 10 segundos perfectamente) y cuando tocaba el transformador no podía tener el dedo mas de 2 sec, me quemaba, pero cuando tenga tiempo probaré el consumo con el tester.

Un Saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2011)

golumx dijo:


> De una antigua fuente de ordenador he sacado este componente, me parece que es un Flyback. Me gustaria que me lo confirmaran, con el polimetro he sacado la conexion de los devanados, a perte de la observacion, entre las patillas 2 y 3 el cable es muy fino y de color rojo y entre la 1 y 3 el cable esta triple. En la misma placa hay condensadores de 2Kv a si que supongo que sera capaz de llegar a entragar 2000v. Por mas vueltas que doy no me aclaro, he encontrado en el mismo foro varios ejemplos de como hacerlos trabajar con un par de transistores, un par de resistencias y algun condensador, pero no tengo ni idea de como hacer el conexionado. Gracias, de antemano, me gustaria sacar alguna chispita.




Mi estimado amigo eso es un transformador de acople (driver galvanico) y solo sirve para excitar los transistores push pull en cuanto a sí te sirve para hacer unas chispitas si sirve, pero tendrás que conseguir 10 diodo 1N4007 y 10 capasitores 104/200


----------



## jjra (Dic 27, 2011)

Buenos dias. Esto es lo que consigo con un nuevo flyback de tv de blanco y negro, y alimentandola con 18 voltios y el circuido de un transistor 2n3055, tres resistencias de 860 omnios en paralelo para dar aproximadamente 300 omnios, 4 de 100 ominos en paralelo y una de 10 omnios en serio con las de 100, que dan 30 omnios. Aproximadamente 20kv (20000 v) y aprox. 5 ma (0,005 A). Consumo del circuito a 18 voltios: 3 amperios. El resultado:










Proximamente un vídeo mas completo...

Un saludo


----------



## hugo1989chepa (Dic 27, 2011)

en ves del flyback puedo conectarle un transformador de 24v a 127v invertido


----------



## jjra (Dic 28, 2011)

Afirmas o preguntas? Si preguntas, me parece que no se puede, y la principal causa es el nucleo de ese transformador. Los de television llevan el nucleo de Ferrita, que a penas conduce la electricidad, y trabaja con altas frecuencias,como el del vídeo anterior. Y ademas, ese transformador no tiene el aislamiento necesario para sacar *20 kilovoltios* ni suficientes vueltas. Busca un flyback de una tv vieja en blanco y negro, si quieres hacer experimentos como una bola de plasma, encender un tubo fluorescento con la mano, o arco electricos, si consiguen uno de tv en color, lo único que puedes hacer, son arcos electricos, y el efecto corona al acercar los electrodos lo suficiente para que sea visible pero no salga el arco, al menos eso me pasa con las pruebas que he hecho.
Espero que te haya servido.

Un saludo


----------



## jjra (Dic 29, 2011)

Un vídeo mas completo de experimentos con Alto voltaje, con el mismo circuito que en el del mensaje anterior, como os prometí:






Un saludo


----------



## jjra (Ene 1, 2012)

Hola a todos. Tengo un problemillla: Echadle un vistazo al circuito de abajo. Lo monté con el 2n3055, y un flyback de tv en color, no me funcionó, invertí la polaridad de una de las bobinas primarias, funcionó pero con 24 voltios no hizo gran cosa, un arco de 2cm, y al tenerlo a 24v el transistor se quemó. Entonces me he encontrado un transistor NPN BD245C, que creo que aguanta mas voltaje, Se le podría poner? Lo digo para hacer la prueba y no cargarmelo, por si me vale para otra cosa... Pregunto porque habra foreros que entiendan de esto mas que yo. Si hago la prueba os contaré los resultados y fotos.

Esquema:






Vídeo de demostración, aqui usa un KD503





Como siempre, gracias de antemano. Un saludo


----------



## jorger (Ene 1, 2012)

Y... nadie se anima a hacer el ZVS driver??
Con él se consigue mucha más tensión de salida con menos tensión de entrada.. aparte de eso es sencillo, no tiene problemas serios de calentambiento de los transistores y realmente es eficiente, por lo que no hace falta alimentarlo con una ''superfuentedealimentación'' para conseguir un resultado bueno.. yo he conseguido más de 80kv con ese circuito.Y no solo es la tensión.. la intensidad también es razonable, los arcos son puro plasma, de color blanco y muyyy calientes.

El circuito que estais tratando ahora lo monté yo hace tiempo.. y dentro de lo que cabe no está demasiado mal pero... para conseguir un buen arco se necesita mucha ''chicha''. Cuando probeis vosotros mismos el zvs driver vais a ver una diferenica ENORME, lo digo por experiencia.

Saludos!


----------



## jjra (Ene 2, 2012)

Hola Jorger. Gracias por responder. Seguro que el ZVS tiene mucho mejor rendimiento, pero peligro también. para hacer los experimentos que hago, prefiero tener menos intensidad en la AT. Aunque igual un día se me ocurre hacerlo... Pero al final, para este circuito valía el BD245C? 

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2012)

Si te sirve , ponele un díodo RÄPIDO de protección entre colector y emisor


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2012)

El BD245C no está dentro de los márgenes que indica el autor del circuito.
10 amperes continuos: bien.
100 volts Vce: bien.
80 watts de disipación: mal. Indica que al menos debe ser de 100 watts.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2012)

Que le ponga un disipador mas grande 

Que aprenda lo que es el silicio recalentado 

Eso es un juguete Tigre , no un equipo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2012)

Bueno ché, yo contesté en función del requerimiento que propone el autor!
Quejas al Rey 
Igual yo le pondría un 2N5886, vi que son baratos y me gustaron. En electrónica Liniers los tienen a $4.04 (menos de 1 dólar).

PD: sin dudas tiene que llevar un graaaaaaaan disipador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2012)

Sinó que le suelde los cables y lo meta en un vaso con agua hasta la mitad sin sumergir las patas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2012)

Bueno, si es por eso....... yo lo hice, con una 6L6, la ampolla quedaba sumergida en agua 
El diseño no era así, pero como funcionaba bien y tiraba bastante potencia (un transmisor de 80 metros), daba vuelta el chasis y la válvula, al agua!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2012)

No les enseñemos éstas cosas a los chicos , como usar una pinza de perro como disipador para hacer alguna prueba


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si te sirve , ponele un díodo RÄPIDO de protección entre colector y emisor



Este no lo nesecita la induccion de la bobina no es lo suficiente elevada como para poner un diodo super ultra mega hiper hazper casper en fin "rapido" "el transistor no se calienta yo ya lo arme y es exelente eso si con nucleo de aire y alimentado a 35Vcc *Tiger* si ese equipo llega a 100Watts yo soy el mago de Oz . yo use el transistor BU208A

*DOSMETROS* siempre quieres que ponga las patitas en remojo y mas en estas tardes de verano


----------



## jjra (Ene 3, 2012)

Gracias por vuestras repuestas, le pondré al menos un ventilador al disipador, e intentaré que sea lo mas grande posible. También tengo un un BU508AT. Esta tarde me pondré manos a la obra. 
Como fuente le pondré un transformador de 27 voltios y unos cuantos amperios... Rectificados dará unos  40vDC sin carga, que luego bajarán a 35 o cerca...
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Este no lo nesecita la induccion de la bobina no es lo suficiente elevada como para poner un diodo super ultra mega hiper hazper casper en fin "rapido" "el transistor no se calienta yo ya lo arme y es exelente eso si con nucleo de aire y alimentado a 35Vcc *Tiger* si ese equipo llega a 100Watts yo soy el mago de Oz . yo use el transistor BU208A
> 
> *DOSMETROS* siempre quieres que ponga las patitas en remojo y mas en estas tardes de verano


 

Mi no entender fly-back con núcleo de aire .

Che *SSTC* ahora que viene el calorcito hacete una Máquina de Wimshurst cacerita , con dos discos de acrílico de 50 cm.

Yo he jugado mucho con una de esas , se logran chispas contínuas y azules de unos 25 y hasta 30 cm de largo , estimo unos 250 a 300 kVolts , y con los capacitores Leyden puestos hace unos cuetazos blancos de terror también de 25 cm o más  , hice explotar un tubo de rayos x con esa 

Los Leyden se hacen forrando una botella con papel de aluminio de cocina por fuera y agua adentro . . . o cortás la botella y la forrás de aluminio en ambos lados.

La mecánica es sencilla , los discos giran locos uno al lado del otro sin tocarse y lleva cada uno adosada una polea de unos 5 o 6 cm. Por debajo un eje con una manivela y dos poleas de unos 12 o 15 cm de diámetro acoplan a las otras poleitas con dos correas de goma (o cuero como las de las viejas máquinas de cocer a pedal) , una invertida de manera que un disco gira en el otro sentido.

Si te gustan las chispas , la Máquina de Wimshurst es para vos , aunque los días de lluvia no funciona :enfadado:  te vas a aburrir y te vas a tener que dedicar a tu novia  .

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=m%C3%A1quina+de+wimshurst+casera&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=2246l2246l0l6614l1l1l0l0l0l0l780l780l6-1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=566&wrapid=tlif132559268626110&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=dvACT8GIFYyhtweKx9GRDw#um=1&hl=es&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=m%C3%A1quina+de+wimshurst+&oq=m%C3%A1quina+de+wimshurst+&aq=f&aqi=g-S3&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=933398l934380l0l935254l6l6l0l0l0l0l468l468l4-1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=d3adb84aec4a3bf4&biw=1024&bih=566



Saludos !


----------



## jjra (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola. Ya he montado el driver, con un diodo con el catodo en colector y ánodo en emisor. Luego haré pruebas con él...


----------



## jjra (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola. Ya he probado el driver, no es lo que me esperaba, lo he puesto a 22 voltios y sacaba arcos de hasta 2,5 cm, pero lo he puesto a 30 voltios y sacaba arcos de 3 cm, pero a los 30 segundos, se oye un ¡PUM!, y no se que ha pasado que segundos despues se ha oido como el trafo estaba en corto, y poco después nada... Pero al menos ha hecho algo xd...
Aparte de eso, cuando lo ponía a 25 voltios, saltaba arco de muy baja intensidad, como los que hace un chispero, y saltaban cada medio segundo una, cuando no hacía un arco. El transistor a penas se ha calentado, le he puesto un ventilador de 12v al disipador y no se calentaba nada.

Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 3, 2012)

jjra dijo:


> Hola. Ya he probado el driver, no es lo que me esperaba, lo he puesto a 22 voltios y sacaba arcos de hasta 2,5 cm, pero lo he puesto a 30 voltios y sacaba arcos de 3 cm, pero a los 30 segundos, se oye un ¡PUM!, y no se que ha pasado que segundos despues se ha oido como el trafo estaba en corto, y poco después nada... Pero al menos ha hecho algo xd...
> Aparte de eso, cuando lo ponía a 25 voltios, saltaba arco de muy baja intensidad, como los que hace un chispero, y saltaban cada medio segundo una, cuando no hacía un arco. El transistor a penas se ha calentado, le he puesto un ventilador de 12v al disipador y no se calentaba nada.
> 
> Un saludo



no necesita ventilador ya dije que no se calienta el hecho que falle es que te pasaste de tension. Solo soporta cierta tension en el secuandario que penetra en el nucleo de ferrita retornando a tu transistor y si el trasformador reductor de linea es medio pedorrin Pffff* se pone en corto enseguida debes protegerlo mas de las tensiones que de que se te caliente....
Saludo





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi no entender fly-back con núcleo de aire .
> Saludos !



yo me referia al circuito al flyback nunca lo nombre lo que  hice fue aumentar la frecuencia de trabajo modificando el feedback,el primario y el secundario en un tubo de pvc (aire = aircore)y la maquina de electroestatica no me gustan, si me gustan la de *DavidF*. y mi novia la atiendo seguidito.

 Tu... entender?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 4, 2012)

El ZVS me llama mucho la atención, pero no me he animado a montarlo, en especial porque aqui todo es falsificado, en fin, tengo varios flybacks sin usar, que aun con un circuito pobre, como el 555 lanzaban buenos voltios (15000) a partir de muy poca corriente como 350 mah, y un flyback de tv a blanco y negro que se le estropeo el nucleo de ferrita y se me perdio. 
Me llama la atención que dosmetros use agua para disipar, ¿Si es efectiva? tengo mis dudas


----------



## jorger (Ene 4, 2012)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> El ZVS me llama mucho la atención, pero no me he animado a montarlo, en especial porque aqui todo es falsificado,


Los mosfets no se falsifican tanto como los bipolares.. yo los compro en una pagina web y son todos originales.



> Me llama la atención que dosmetros use agua para disipar, ¿Si es efectiva? tengo mis dudas


¿Acaso no hay ordenadores que usan refrigeración por agua? 
Saludos.


----------



## maezca (Ene 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi no entender fly-back con núcleo de aire .
> 
> Che *SSTC* ahora que viene el calorcito hacete una Máquina de Wimshurst cacerita , con dos discos de acrílico de 50 cm.
> 
> ...



no conocia esta maquina, vi algunos videos para las chispas no son continuas y son pequeñas, como lograstes chispas de tal magnitud?.. tambien pienso que se le puede acoplar un motor a la polea y es automatica


----------



## jjra (Ene 4, 2012)

Rescordais el diagrama de un flyback que puse para averiguar sus pines? Me equivoqué, no era ese, ya he encontrado el correcto. Y ahora que entiendo como funciona el bobinado, que bobinados (primario y feedback) me recomendáis usar para el circuito del 2n3055 y dos resistencias.Y a donde va el pin 2 del flyback? no lo veo en el diagrama. Un saludo y gracias:


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 5, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> ¿Acaso no hay ordenadores que usan refrigeración por agua?
> Saludos.



Que yo sepa no, usan un liquido refrigerante pero agua no he oido tal vez me equivoque, ademas de que este tipo de refri actua como una nevera ya que tienen un circuito de circulado del liquido, de tal forma que se enfria por cambios de presion etc.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> no conocia esta maquina, vi algunos videos para las chispas no son continuas y son pequeñas, como lograstes chispas de tal magnitud?.. tambien pienso que se le puede acoplar un motor a la polea y es automatica



Si es de corriente continua la maquina de *Wimshurst* y las dimensiones que *DOSMETROS* me dio es como para un arco asesino... te recomiendo la pagina de *DavidF *que se llama electricalia... 


La diferencia es que si sos un profesional va a trabajar en su 90%


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2012)

Trabajé varios años como ayudante de un laboratorio de Física (AYTP) , así que en los ratos libres me dedicaba a arreglarlos Ad Honorem , y tenía mucho tiempo para investigarlos y jugar con ellos , he jugado con bobinas Rumford enoooooooooormes , digamos unos 30 cm de diámetro y 70 de largo , y el tema no es tanto la tensión que desarrollan (60 kV) sino la corriente disponible . . . mama mía.

Y la Wimshurst la tenía calibrada de taquito , con discos de ebonita de 50 cm y las chapitas de estaño-plata , algunos días secos era capáz de hacer chispas de 40 cm , aunque lo normal era de 20 o 25 cm.





 

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2012)

No se que sera (AYTP) Pero la bobina se llama _Ruhmkorff_ y no *Rumford*  a poco el martillo es *wander* y no _Warner Hammer_ solo una broma genio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2012)

AYTP = *AY*udante de *T*rabajos *P*rácticos 

Uhhh  , me confundí de científico con el mal habido _Benjamín Thompson_ , ya que éste además de su especialidad con el "calórico" algo había hecho al estilo_ Benjamin Franklin_ y su cometa , la tropa Prusiana nunca le perdonaría que los hiciera comer papas , por aquel entonces solo alimento para cerdos-chanchos.

Gracias por avisarme che ! 

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2012)

No conocía el 2N5886. Gracias por el dato Gran Gato NaClO.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Uhhh  , me confundí de científico con el mal habido _Benjamín Thompson_ , ya que éste además de su especialidad con el "calórico" algo había hecho al estilo_ Benjamin Franklin_ y su cometa , la tropa Prusiana nunca le perdonaría que los hiciera comer papas , por aquel entonces solo alimento para cerdos-chanchos
> [




mantengamos prioridad vos dijiste *bobina de rumford* por eso me llamo la atencion (y si conozco a Benjamin Thompson o sea bajo ese nombre) y este fulano amante de las patatas no tiene trabajos sobre bobinas  pudo haber pertenecido a proceso que paso Salem con la brujas no lo descarto era conde en esa época y para mi el otro Benjamin tenia sierto delirios sobre la energia de Dios


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2012)

De nada mi troceado amigo. Además está su complementario, el 2N25884, lindo par para hacer algo 
Lo que es interesante de este bichito es que tiene buena buena hFE a altas corrientes (20 a 10 amperes).


----------



## maezca (Ene 10, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> Y... nadie se anima a hacer el ZVS driver??
> Con él se consigue mucha más tensión de salida con menos tensión de entrada.. aparte de eso es sencillo, no tiene problemas serios de calentambiento de los transistores y realmente es eficiente, por lo que no hace falta alimentarlo con una ''superfuentedealimentación'' para conseguir un resultado bueno.. yo he conseguido más de 80kv con ese circuito.Y no solo es la tensión.. la intensidad también es razonable, los arcos son puro plasma, de color blanco y muyyy calientes.
> 
> El circuito que estais tratando ahora lo monté yo hace tiempo.. y dentro de lo que cabe no está demasiado mal pero... para conseguir un buen arco se necesita mucha ''chicha''. Cuando probeis vosotros mismos el zvs driver vais a ver una diferenica ENORME, lo digo por experiencia.
> ...



porfin me anime a hacer el zvs, fui al centro de moron a la cuadra de las electronicas, compre todos los componentes pero en ninguna de las 5 electronicas tenian mosfet, ni este ni uno parecido. Me dijieron que la semana que viene traen, como me voy de vacaciones voy a tener que es perar hasta febrero ...

unas preguntas: No tenian el condensador de 0,60uf +250v entonces compre de 0.98uf 400v, yo creo que anda bien, no?

Que fuente de alimentacion necesita (amperios) ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2012)

*maezca*  No conseguiste nada con el primero por usar transistor algo que esta hecho para mosfet por eso de los dos transistores (BC558BC548) como driver y los zenner de protección la fuente de 12 Volts no es de gran importancia y la de 30Vcc es mejor si usas la de una impresora y si no una fuente de videocasstera tienen 20+20 son excelentes, ahora bien me maree por lo que te pregunto ¿si me subes el diagrama de lo que quieres hacer?. Y te puede decir que 680nF no es lo mismo que 980nF además si es en el caso del primer circuito es un snubber y se va quemar a la primera si es como resonador y si es el circuito de dos mosfet es circuito se llama Royer y si no usas el capacitor 680NF 400V 175° (la temperatura de trabajo es lo mas importante) estar perdiendo el tiempo porque veras como se quema en persona un capacitor recuerda que es un terrible circuito tanque de onda senoidal


----------



## maezca (Ene 10, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *maezca*  No conseguiste nada con el primero por usar transistor algo que esta hecho para mosfet por eso de los dos transistores (BC558BC548) como driver y los zenner de protección la fuente de 12 Volts no es de gran importancia y la de 30Vcc es mejor si usas la de una impresora y si no una fuente de videocasstera tienen 20+20 son excelentes, ahora bien me maree por lo que te pregunto ¿si me subes el diagrama de lo que quieres hacer?. Y te puede decir que 680nF no es lo mismo que 980nF además si es en el caso del primer circuito es un snubber y se va quemar a la primera si es como resonador y si es el circuito de dos mosfet es circuito se llama Royer y si no usas el capacitor 680NF 400V 175° (la temperatura de trabajo es lo mas importante) estar perdiendo el tiempo porque veras como se quema en persona un capacitor recuerda que es un terrible circuito tanque de onda senoidal



disculpa sstc, quise decir 0.68uf 
el circuito al que me refiero es el zvs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





el que nunca me funciono es el driver del 2n3055

---

ahora que lo veo bien era de 0.68uf tal como lo compre... me fallo la vista


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2012)

Vas bien  el capacitor es de 175° grado o mayor y puedes cambiarlo por uno de 470nF si son 4+4 vueltas y 100nF si es de 2+2 también puede cambiar los mosfet por ejemplo los IRFP640 que aumentara mas el nivel de plasma (antes que me olvide muéstrame el del transistor 2N3055 puede mejorar) recuerda los zenner de este Royer son de 1Watts y trata de ser mas simétrico en cuanto a los diodos rápidos te recomiendo los **** 

_Recuerda que el capacitor con las vueltas de bobina es un tanque resonado_. También la alimentación juega un rol importante si vas a usar un transformador que sea mayor de 250Watts por que baja la tensión terriblemente (irradia mucha potencia)y sino una batería de auto que mal no viene para alimentar a este monstruo si quiere subir la tensión como recomienda hasta 40Vcc debes tener mucho cuidado porque es un peligro a esa escala yo recuedo fritar un flyback en una santiamén PRECAUCION ante todo debes tener en cuenta que el plasma este mas de llevar un buen susto por descarga eléctrica el plasma quema mucho mas te digo porque una vez derretí un foco asiéndome el langa y me queme los dedos seguido de que exploto el foco (si exploto, no implota) de esta salen muchos temas de alta tensión: El inductor de Radio, El Head, El Gun, El Jacob de fuego y el que me gusta a mi El horno inductor este circuito es uno de los mas recomendado por mi y lo e fabricado con trasistores, pero tiene algunas diferencia _el de transistor no usa ni R ni diodos solo bobina, capacitor y dos transistores _

Saludos

posdata: _Solo una ultima recomendación no necesitas tanto disipador si levanta mucha temperatura los mosfet es por que esta trabajando mal el mío esta desarmado por cuestión de rearmado y mejoras, pero si encuentro alguna foto la subo para que le veas. Si porque la historia es que cuando más simétrico mayor es el porcentaje de rendimiento  _


----------



## maezca (Ene 10, 2012)

Los zeners que compre son pequeños, no se de cuantos watts pero estoy seguro que no son de 1w. Me parece mucho 250w, voy a ver si tengo algo que me entregue esa potencia, por que las fuentes de pc que tengo son viejas y nome entrega eso....

el driver de 2n3055 es el clasico: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Se que es muy ineficiente, pero por alguna razon no me oscila, talvez debe estar frito el transistor.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2012)

si es un oscilado de bloqueo simple lo que podes es mejorar las resistencias que son un divisor de tension para la base del transistor, un snubber y salir de 12Vcc a 100Vcc que es los valores de esos SSTC (que aca como hablar español no entender)

 pero si se puede mejorar 

* La bobina primaria usa la original del flyback y solo bobina el feedback  (acople directo de bobina)
* Cambia la resistencia y usa un zenner en la base para que no pase los 4,5V
* Usa un potenciametro de alambre de 180Ω por R de base/emisor despues te paso una fotos de los trabajos sobre este circuito...

Los zenner pueden trabajar, pero no ma hago cargo si se queman la fuente de PC AT son de 250Watts el tema es que no puede soportar, la caida de tension y se bloquean y cortan enseguida y al tercer intento se quema el LM339


----------



## jorger (Ene 11, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> si es un oscilado de bloqueo simple lo que podes es mejorar las resistencias que son un divisor de tension para la base del transistor, un snubber y salir de 12Vcc a 100Vcc que es los valores de esos SSTC (que aca como hablar español no entender)
> 
> pero si se puede mejorar
> 
> ...



Em... 250w con solo 12v de entrada? lo veo dificil.Yo he llegado a esa potencia pero con un transformador de 35v rectificados!
Con 12v se consiguen normalmente 60-70w, cambiando el condensador como mucho 120w.. a menos que solo pongas 2+2 vueltas en el primario (cosa que *NO* recomiendo hacer porque aparecen serios problemas de calentamiento y puede llegar a dejar de oscilar, si, me ha pasado).

Un saludo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 11, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> Em... 250w con solo 12v de entrada? lo veo dificil.Yo he llegado a esa potencia pero con un transformador de 35v rectificados!
> Con 12v se consiguen normalmente 60-70w, cambiando el condensador como mucho 120w.. a menos que solo pongas 2+2 vueltas en el primario (cosa que *NO* recomiendo hacer porque aparecen serios problemas de calentamiento y puede llegar a dejar de oscilar, si, me ha pasado).



si es cierto, pero lo que voy no es a la potencia de oscilador sino que lo dije por la estabilización de la fuente (decime si no se te calento el trasformador cuando trabaja) y se que la máxima potencia se obtienen con 30Vcc, pero a esa tensión es complicada porque tiene que estar toda la etapa de la bobina primaria bien aislada de la secundaria y las misma del núcleo por que la tension es super inestable y como pasa con la inestabilidad de las 2+2 vuelta deja de oscilar como dices por lo que recomiendo *un transformador de microonda* con el secundario sacado para bobinar y jugar para sacar que tensión es mejor para el *royer*.


----------



## maezca (Ene 11, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> si es cierto, pero lo que voy no es a la potencia de oscilador sino que lo dije por la estabilización de la fuente (decime si no se te calento el trasformador cuando trabaja) y se que la máxima potencia se obtienen con 30Vcc, pero a esa tensión es complicada porque tiene que estar toda la etapa de la bobina primaria bien aislada de la secundaria y las misma del núcleo por que la tension es super inestable y como pasa con la inestabilidad de las 2+2 vuelta deja de oscilar como dices por lo que recomiendo *un transformador de microonda* con el secundario sacado para bobinar y jugar para sacar que tensión es mejor para el *royer*.



ok.. cuando vuelva de las vacaciones voy a probar montandolo (si consigo los mosfet) y el transformador de microondas me va a ser facil conseguirlo, aunque no se si tanto bobinarlo...
Mientras tanto, ahora voy a ir a la casa de electronica y me voy a armar, para probar, el driver con 555astable y un ssh7n90 (si lo consigo)...


----------



## jorger (Ene 11, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> si es cierto, pero lo que voy no es a la potencia de oscilador sino que lo dije por la estabilización de la fuente (decime si no se te calento el trasformador cuando trabaja) y se que la máxima potencia se obtienen con 30Vcc, pero a esa tensión es complicada porque tiene que estar toda la etapa de la bobina primaria bien aislada de la secundaria y las misma del núcleo por que la tension es super inestable y como pasa con la inestabilidad de las 2+2 vuelta deja de oscilar como dices por lo que recomiendo *un transformador de microonda* con el secundario sacado para bobinar y jugar para sacar que tensión es mejor para el *royer*.


Ah, okok
Si se me calentó, no demasiado porque es un transformador de 250VA (algo asi como 200w).Exactamente caía a la tensión que dices.
Si que es inestable pero solo por las limitaciones del transformador.Lo de las 2+2 vueltas que he comentado me pasó con una fuente de pc, el circuito deja de oscilar y empieza a consumir un chorro de amperios pero los 12v siguen ahí.En conclusión, no es recomendable poner menos de 3+3 vueltas.

Saludos!.


----------



## maezca (Ene 11, 2012)

no consegui el mosfet, pienso aun en hacer el zvs (royer). Hoy fui a lo de un amigo y le cambie la fuente y me la dio tiene varios capacitores inflados y una resistencias quemadas, desoldadas y sin codigo. Si la puedo hacer funcionar es de 450w, 240w en la salida de 12v por lo que creo que me sirve para este...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 11, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> Ah, okok
> Si se me calentó, no demasiado porque es un transformador de 250VA (algo asi como 200w).Exactamente caía a la tensión que dices.
> Si que es inestable pero solo por las limitaciones del transformador.Lo de las 2+2 vueltas que he comentado me pasó con una fuente de pc, el circuito deja de oscilar y empieza a consumir un chorro de amperios pero los 12v siguen ahí.En conclusión, no es recomendable poner menos de 3+3 vueltas.
> 
> Saludos!.



a mi se me hacia un arco entre la bobiana de alta y el nucleo y se cortaba y si queda en continua y si no cortas enseguida fuente de alementacion se calienta tanto  con respecto a la vuelta yo no e pasado las 4+4 si bien hice de 2+2 con tubitos de radiador de heladera es un quilombo el tema de la simetria  

yo lo cerraria con 5+5 con el capacitor de 680nF como simple (neutro) para que todos puedan probar ¿que dices *jorger*?

​




maezca dijo:


> no consegui el mosfet, pienso aun en hacer el zvs (royer). Hoy fui a lo de un amigo y le cambie la fuente y me la dio tiene varios capacitores inflados y una resistencias quemadas, desoldadas y sin codigo. Si la puedo hacer funcionar es de 450w, 240w en la salida de 12v por lo que creo que me sirve para este...



*Maezca* te dijimos 12Vcc pero la fuente comprende entre 12 a 30Vcc si conseguis una de 20Vcc o una 15Vcc es lo mismo cuando mayor es la tension mejor es la potencia de trabajo... una de amplificador es valida


----------



## maezca (Ene 12, 2012)

> aezca te dijimos 12Vcc pero la fuente comprende entre 12 a 30Vcc si conseguis una de 20Vcc o una 15Vcc es lo mismo cuando mayor es la tension mejor es la potencia de trabajo... una de amplificador es valida



si, pero no tengo por el momento algo con esas tensiones, lo unico un transformador de impresora de 35v pero 400ma...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 12, 2012)

no con eso no haces nada si fuera de 3 amper bueno si podes que oscile


----------



## maezca (Ene 12, 2012)

por eso lo que quiero es arreglar esta fuente para unirla en serie con la otra (fuente de mnicolau) asi tener 24v a alto amperaje... Por ahora tengo que esperar hasta comprar los electroliticos y ver de que valores eran esas resistencias..


----------



## jjra (Ene 13, 2012)

Pues al final a lo mejor hago el ZVS, pero solo si me vale el transistor que os digo. Es el irfiz44n, que según la datasheet (pinchar en el nombre del transistor) tiene 22A en uso continuo, pero no se si soporrtará el voltaje que le meta, aunque el transistor parece muy pequeño para manejar esa corriente


----------



## jorger (Ene 13, 2012)

jjra dijo:


> Pues al final a lo mejor hago el ZVS, pero solo si me vale el transistor que os digo. Es el irfiz44n, que según la datasheet (pinchar en el nombre del transistor) tiene 22A en uso continuo, pero no se si soporrtará el voltaje que le meta, aunque el transistor parece muy pequeño para manejar esa corriente



Uuuy tiene una Vdss de solo 55v... servir te sirve pero intenta *no* alimentar el circuito con más de 12v por precaución... por encima de esta tensión no es que se quemen, pero se pueden poner en corto a los 3 dias.

Saludos!.


----------



## jjra (Ene 13, 2012)

Gracias Jorger. Tengo un trafo de 10v+10v, que rectificando daría los doce voltios y 6 amperios, es suficiente? Que resultados obtendría con 12 voltios?, es lo mismo hacerlo con un flyback de tv en blanco y negro que hacerlo con uno de color? Perdón si son demasiadas preguntas...

Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 13, 2012)

Si es suficiente tu mosfet es bueno el problema es la tension de trabajo es muy baja, pero soporta *165A pico* eso te juega a favor...



las vueltas que le des al nucleo del flyback hacelo con cable de 2.5mm y cuando mejor sea la vaina de aislacion mejor


----------



## jorger (Ene 14, 2012)

jjra dijo:


> Gracias Jorger. Tengo un trafo de 10v+10v, que rectificando daría los doce voltios y 6 amperios, es suficiente? Que resultados obtendría con 12 voltios?, es lo mismo hacerlo con un flyback de tv en blanco y negro que hacerlo con uno de color? Perdón si son demasiadas preguntas...
> 
> Un saludo



12v y 6A? Suficiente.El resultado sería un arco de 2.5cm como máximo en un flyback de color, te aviso que unos tiran más intensidad que otros.. normalmente los pequeños van mejor 
Con uno de tv de blanco y negro el arco sera mas corto, algo mas de 1cm pero la intensidad es razonable, el arco siempre es de color amarillo-blanco y te pone al rojo vivo los electrodos, o hasta los llega a fundir..

Saludos.


----------



## jjra (Ene 14, 2012)

Al final no voy a montar el ZVS, pensaba que tenía 2 mosfet de esos, pero no he encontrado el segundo . Pero lo que si he encontrado es un transistor NPN llamado 480037, que soporta hasta 140V, según he leido por ahí... Este estaba en la etapa de potencia de un viejo y roto amplificador. He leido que los remplazos a este pueden ser: MJ15003, MJ15001, MJ15015... Y he revisado las Datasheet de todos y dan bastante corriente y 140v, valdria este transistor para el circuito siguente :





Algo pesado soy con este circuito, pero quiero verlo funcionando de una vez.

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola *JJra* solo necesitas piezas de un TV y con eso te lo armas 

este es uno...


----------



## jjra (Ene 15, 2012)

Ya lo se SSTC. Pero el Flyback lo conseguí por los pelos, así que imaginate de donde voy a sacar el televisor............


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 15, 2012)

Che ¿tan dificil esta españa es cierto que estan cerrando las casa de venta de componentes?


----------



## jorger (Ene 16, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Che ¿tan dificil esta españa es cierto que estan cerrando las casa de venta de componentes?


Pues no estoy informado de eso.. acostumbro a comprarlos en una tienda online porque donde vivo no hay una tienda de electronica en 100km a la redonda.

Saludos.


----------



## jjra (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola a todos. Os dejo un vídeo con mas experimentos con alto voltaje. Con el flyback en color que hace poco conseguí. Probando los diferentes bobinados, he deducido que el mejor es el de el pin 1 y 5 como primario, el arco salta a medio cm, y se estira hasta 1,5/2 cm, y es bastante caliente, el feedback, el de 21Vpp siempre. Con el que mas voltaje saca es con el bobinado que le hice yo, pero saca muy poca intensidad en los arcos. Por cierto, es interesante lo de cargar condensadores de AT con este trafo.......

Video: 




Diagrama del trafo:


Un saludo


----------



## jjra (Ene 19, 2012)

Hola. Tengo problemas otra vez con el condenado driver que os muestro abajo. Las cosas que solo me pasan a mi. el otro día le conecté el BD245C y funciono bien con los bobinados correctamente, hasta que la sobrecarga destruyó el transistor NPN. Luego quise ponerle un transistor NPN similar al MJ15003, el transistor es un 480037. Este no funciono con los bobinados correctos, invertí el del Feedback y funcionó pero sacaba arcos de no mas de 1 cm, y debería de haber funcionado sin invertir la polaridad del Feedback, no lo entiendo........... Estoy pensando de hacer un pequeño proyencto de una fuente de AT, y quiero ponerle este driver y otro mas, pero necesito hacer funcionar este

Teneis idea de lo que me pasa a mi o al driver? jejejeje






Un saludo


----------



## jorger (Ene 20, 2012)

jjra dijo:


> Teneis idea de lo que me pasa a mi o al driver? jejejeje



jaja, yo también me hacía esa pregunta cuando no me funcionaba alguno.
Primero de todo.. le has puesto un *buen* disipador al transistor?
Lo segundo, es extraño lo que comentas del feedback nunca me ha pasado.. pero puede ser posible.

Ese circuito lo he montado infinidad de veces con transistores de beta muy alta (por encima de 2000), los de salida horizontal y similares se calientan más y en general funciona peor..
Aun así no es un buen circuito... desperdicia mucha potencia en forma de calor.

Saludos!.


----------



## jjra (Ene 20, 2012)

Pues que tiene que ver el disipador?Pero es un disipador de mas o menos 15x10cm. Yo no entiendo que funcionara con la polaridad de la bobinas correctas con el BD245C y luego con el que ahora uso tenga que invertir el Feedback, es muy raro....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 21, 2012)

el feedback esta hecho con un cable en el nucleo o usas el mismo bobinado del flyback ojo hay diferencia


----------



## jjra (Ene 21, 2012)

Pues le hice un bobinado adicional, de 7 vueltas en el primario, y 4 en el Feedback:
El driver con el transistor que mencioné:


Y el Flyback con su bobinados adicionales:


Un saludo


----------



## jorger (Ene 21, 2012)

jjra dijo:


> Pues que tiene que ver el disipador?Pero es un disipador de mas o menos 15x10cm. Yo no entiendo que funcionara con la polaridad de la bobinas correctas con el BD245C y luego con el que ahora uso tenga que invertir el Feedback, es muy raro....


El disipador tiene que ver con el calentamiento.. al menos ya sabemos que usas uno grande.Hasta ahí bien.

Lo que no me parece adecuado es le nº de vueltas que pusiste a los bobinados...En mi caso para que funcionara bien ponía 12 en el primario y 8 en el feedback.. esas cifras pueden variar pero te aconsejaría no poner menos de 10 en el primario.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 24, 2012)

usa como primario el del flyback, y solo empesa desde 2 vueltas a bobinar el feedback hasta encontrar el mejor punto de trabajo...


----------



## jjra (Ene 29, 2012)

Hola. Mirad el nuevo driver que he encontrado, no tiene nada de mala pinta este, me ha encantado el arco que hace, mejor que el otro driver (Monster 2n3055 driver):





Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola gente hace tiempo no ando por estos lugares y me trajo este diagrama que encontr por internet y me surgieron preguntas, alguna ya estan respondida la que me quedo en blanco es donde dice *to Kick up voltage* ¿a que se refiere a un troso de alambre como una antena?

 

Saludos cordiales y gracias


----------



## WalterGuns (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, algunos de ustedes tiene la idea de como se llama esto, quizá este tema ya lo trataron, pero quiero salir de dudas. Ese aparato enciendo el foco sin necesidad de tocarlo, tampoco se ve la carga eléctrica como se ve en la Bobina de Tesla.











Un saludo.



Aquí un vídeo para que se entienda mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola gente hace tiempo no ando por estos lugares y me trajo este diagrama que encontr por internet y me surgieron preguntas, alguna ya estan respondida la que me quedo en blanco es donde dice *to Kick up voltage* ¿a que se refiere a un troso de alambre como una antena?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66966
> 
> Saludos cordiales y gracias


 

Los Ingleses usan unas "Frases Verbales" formadas por dos palabras cuyo significado por separado o conjunto , nada tiene que ver con lo que en realidad significa y además cambia según se las utilice . . . 

Kick up = no es patear para arriba  es causar problema o pánico o un gran escándalo.

Así que supongo va en la llama de la chispa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 11, 2012)

Gracias DOSMETROS, si entendi es como en este video de un Plasma Tweeter hecho con la valvula PL504






gracias genio


----------



## locovalvular (Feb 22, 2012)

Buenas colegas y disculpen si mi pregunta es bastante torpe... desde hace un tiempo quiero empezar a experimentar con el alto voltaje y he conseguido un fly back FSV 1422L01, y lo queiro hacer funcionar de alguna manera pero no lo consigo, eh visto que se logran chispasos enormes, pero lo unico que consegui es una chispa de 3 cm conectando el positivo y negativo al pin 10 y 7, a un pequeño oscilador que genera alto voltaje que vienen con los pequeños tubos fluorecentes de un escaner. Desde ya agradezco la ayuda


----------



## sicorax (Feb 23, 2012)

ya tienes 3cm y quieres mas? bueno, puedes probar a usar el driver zvs con el que puedes hacer arcos mas intensos y largos, es uno de los mejores para flyback para mi porque es el que mejor resultados me dio

el driver es este: http://uzzors2k.4hv.org/projectfiles/flybacktransformerdrivers/Mazzilli ZVS Flyback Driver.png


----------



## locovalvular (Feb 23, 2012)

muchas gracias Sicorax, muy buena la data que me pasaste, el tema es que la chispa es muy debil y ni siquiera puedo hacer la famosa bola de plasma con el foco, desde ya muchas gracias y una pregunta, ese bobinado lo hago solamente sobre el nucleo de ferrite sin ocupar ningun pin?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

Seep se bobina en el nucleo un cable de mas de 1mm


----------



## sicorax (Feb 24, 2012)

de mas de 1mm? yo lo tengo con 0,4mm y me va de maravilla el flyback, la verdad no pense en cambiarselo por uno mas grueso pero funcionar funciona con menos grosor


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

sicorax dijo:


> de mas de 1mm? yo lo tengo con 0,4mm y me va de maravilla el flyback, la verdad no pense en cambiarselo por uno mas grueso pero funcionar funciona con menos grosor



 Entonces tienes un problema. El mio tiene un cable de 4mm y se recalienta y los arcos son de mas de 15Cm


----------



## sicorax (Feb 24, 2012)

15 cm? buaa y yo con mis miserables 7 cm aunque puedo fundir aluminio con ello , por cierto cuanto voltaje le metes? yo para que vaya bien sin que se recaliente le pongo 12 y para tener un arco muy potente por unos 15 segundos le pongo 24V


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

lo mismo 12V estable y 20V max fundir aluminio no se, pero me quice hacer el famoso con el globo plasma con un foco y se fundio el vidrio partiendose en mil 

cro que tiene que ver con el flyback que estemos usando  nunca probaste con el nucleo de un yugo de TV o monitor creeme te vas a asombrar


----------



## Rodrigops (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola:
Hace un par de meses hice una Escalera de Jacob para un proyecto de la escuela, y lo unico, y lo más facil, que hice fue abrir una television de cinescopio (de las antiguas) y conecte el cable del yugo (el chupón que esta pegado a la tele) a un alambre de aluminio y la el otro alambre lo amarre al cable que estaba conectado al cinescopio. Esto me funciono pero cuando lo encendia se ponia al rojo vivo una resistencia pequeña que estaba a lado del fly-back. (adjunto la imagenVer el archivo adjunto 25102011110.rar)
Entonces mi asesor me dijo que desoldara el fly-back (lo que ya hice) para solo poner los componentes necesarios y así no explotar la resistencia.
He estado checando este foro y al parecer lo mas facil es colocarle un MOSFET y checar los pines del fly-back. Pero tambien un amigo me recomendo un video: 



 y como en el video se ve que sí funcione, el ya me compró una lampara fluorescente. 
Mi pregunta es que si en verdad puede funcionar esto conectado desde la luz de mi casa (corriente alterna de 110V) y ¿cuál de las dos ideas me recomiendan que haga, ponerle transistores que comentan en las paginas anteriores o adaptarle la lampara (aunque no se porque funciona)???


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 2, 2012)

lo que te recomienda el video es poco seguro y mas si eres principiante. busca algo mas sencillo con un mosfet y una fuente de 12Vcc es muchos mas seguro a que no tengas una explosión en el laboratorio.


----------



## Rodrigops (Mar 2, 2012)

pues sí soy un poco nuevo pero el problema es que mi profesor me dijo que no podia utilizar una fuente de alimentación 
De hecho el dice que algunos componentes de la television me podrian servir para usarlo desde la clavija de la escuela!
No se sí si se pueda o exista otra manera de hacerlo para encufarlo en una clavija??? 
(He visto otros videos donde usan un monton de cosas para hacer el arco con un fly-backy que va conectado al enchufe)







En este video utilizan sólo un transformador de las lamparas de neon, mi amigo me dijo que el podia conseguimelo, pero no quiero echar el fly-back y todo lo de la tele a la basura!


----------



## enbudle (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola a todos   lamentablemente no puedo decir que soy nuevo pues desde hace algun tiempo estoy aqui aunque no aporto mucho pero hay boy aprendiendo... bueno al grano,lo que pasa es que yo arme el circuito para fluorecentes  de 6w que esta abajo, en fin queria cargar un capacitor de 220uf y bueno, como bobine  a la  loca puse un puente de onda completa(si ya se que no esta bien hacerlo con diodos  normales) en fin tube dos inconvenientes el primero y mas obvio es que para cargarse me demoro mas de 2 segundos y por consiguiente cuando cerre el  switch no me funciono  el circuito por mas de un segundo; el circuito es un transistor oscilando entre 15  y 20 khz en serie con una reistencia de carga  de 5 ohm y una bobina de capacitancia desconocida. con el tester me marco que el capacitor se cargaba a mas de 1kv  lo cual me parece raro por que es solo  de 400v; mi idea es ir aumentando el numero  de vueltas en el primario  y retroalimentacion para aumentar el amperaje  y bajar el voltaje para que carge mas rapido  el capacitor y con menor voltaje por que ya me cruzo dos npn de 1500v. en lo que queria que me ayudaran seria en mas o menos saber a que frecuencia oscila este circuito y que si cambio el numero de vueltas cambia la frecuencia  y si se puede aver cuanto amperaje da.

el transformador es el  tipico de cfl de 13w yo  en este caso uso uno que saque  de no se donde con nucleo  redondo y gap  de 1mm es bastante mas grande, creo  que era de una fuente de tv de 70w pero no estoy seguro. si  pudiesen ayudarme con eso se los agradeceria mucho  es para un flyback, ya lo hice mas o menos pero con una fuente de 100v y me da buenas chispas  poco amperaje pero me encanta la cantidad de efecto corona que hace, bueno  ya no escribo mas  para no cansarlos( si ya se que  escribi mucho)


----------



## MIX (Abr 30, 2012)

Saludos,

hoy adquiri este flyback con el proposito de construir la bobina tesla de este sitio:
http://danielesparza.net/espanol/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4:instructivo-bobina-tesla&catid=3royectopersonal&Itemid=7

El problema radica en la conexion de este modelo, del que, por cierto, no tengo ninguna informacion (numeros de serie, modelo de TV de la que fue extraido, ni otras), tambien este tipo de flyback es distinto a los que he visto en distintas pagina web, donde se trata como identificar los pines, me refiero a los cables rojos que salen de otros flyback's; al hacer la primera prueba de esta pagina para identificar la conexion "0V", obtengo tres pines en los cuales el voltaje es de 5V, como dice en este sitio y que corresponderian a las conexiones "0V". Tampoco la segunda prueba es como la descrita en la pagina, si mido las terminales contiguas obtengo una resistencia de 1.5MΩ, aprox., solo uniendo las terminales 3 y 7 (en sentido de las manecillas del reloj) obtengo una resistencia aproximada al que obtienen en la prueba de la pagina, espero alguien pueda brindarme su apoyo y yo seguire buscando por otros medios, mientras, 

Gracias


----------



## xtatox24 (May 10, 2012)

hola, nesitaria que me ayuden con el circuito del flyback de monitor, use los pines 1 y 2 del flyback como bobinado primario y bobine uno de cobre al nucleo de ferrita usandolo como feedback, logre que haga como un crujido al conectarlo a la fuente, tambien cuando conecto el negativo y despues el positivo se genera como una chispita, no en el flyback sino al aser contacto los cables, pero no genera alta tension, probe con varios transistores pero lo mismo. Use este circuito con una resistencia de 220 ohms y otra de 27ohms




el diagrama que encontre del flyback es este




espero que me ayuden ya experimente dolores de cabeza


----------



## njoseph22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola, me gustaria hacerles una consulta.

estoy necesitando hacer un circuito que trabaje entre 1k y 100khz, y alta tensiòn, el flyback hasta cuantos hz aguanta? ya tengo hecho un circuito con un ci555 y un mosfet que soporta hasta 100 amperes, con la bobina de alta no se por que solo saca una chispita de 1milimetro si no es menos. alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 12, 2012)

njoseph22 dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria hacerles una consulta.
> 
> estoy necesitando hacer un circuito que trabaje entre 1k y 100khz, y alta tensiòn, el flyback hasta cuantos hz aguanta? ya tengo hecho un circuito con un ci555 y un mosfet que soporta hasta 100 amperes, con la bobina de alta no se por que solo saca una chispita de 1milimetro si no es menos. alguien me puede ayudar?
> Gracias



En la parte roja esta necesitando y en azul ya lo tienes y un flyback puede soportar hasta 700MHz, el problema es las bobinas o en el núcleo (te pasaste de frecuencia) si en la salida del flyback (alta tensión) estas teniendo problema ya sea con la bobina que se quemo adentro o el la alimentación +B de la estapa primaria es muy baja digamos que lo estas alimentando con 12Vcc es muy poco recuerda que un flyback trabaja hasta 108Vcc y la frecuencia aumenta la impedancia por lo que si la incrementas la chispa será peor  la idea siempre es hacer un equilibrio entre todo estas dos cosas: la frecuencia y la tensión de aquí se tomas la medidas para los materiales para usar: bobina primaria, transistor, núcleo, bobina secundaria etc etc...


----------



## agu96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola.
Mira estoy por hacer el driver con el 2n3055 (no el mejorado, es el que esta en un .doc que puso Jorger) y tengo unas dudas que espero me puedan contestar:

-Colocar o no el pote en serie con la resistencia en la bobina usada de feedback.

-Que transistor uso, o cual da mejor resultado (2n3055,2sd2012,2sc2073,bd437,etc).

-La otra es que no se bien que es la bobina feedback o retro alimentacion. Tengo un flyback de TV bastante comun, es un "154-177B". Tengo entendido que el pin 3 va a positivo y el 1 al transistor.
Si pueden ayudarme a saber cual es la bobina feedback mejor, y sino cuantas vueltas pongo sobre el nucleo para hacerla..
aca unas fotos de los pines del flyback: 










O si hago la bobina primaria y feedback fuera, en el nucleo.
gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 15, 2012)

3 vueltas la bobina feedback y la primario de 5 vueltas eso si para ese tipo de fly-back no funciona el elevador de tensión que piensa porque el arco será  porque en verdad el original usa flyback de los televisores valvulares o cualquiera que tenga el triplicador o rectificador afuera* SI usas el primario del flyback debes darle una 10 vueltas, pero colocarle mínimo una resistencia de 1K y comienza a baja el valor hasta dar con la resistencia que estimo llegara a 330ohm 

*El problema de los flyback modernos es que traen unos diodos interno (los del triplicador) que no son rápido ni mucho menos por lo que si te pasas de los 50Kz el arco comenzara a extinguirse.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Gracias por contestar rapido 
el esquema es este:

link: http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9245/esquemaajpg.jpg

La resistencia de 1k e ir bajando el valor te refieres a *R1* que estaria en serie con la bobina feedback que seria de 10 vueltas?

El potenciometro no lo iva a poner porque supuestamente se queman facil por la tension e intensidad que pasa por el.
Los valores originales de R1 y R2 son de 150ohm y 270ohm respectivamente. Y el condensador que va en serie con R2 es de 15n.

gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 16, 2012)

agu96 dijo:


> La resistencia de 1k e ir bajando el valor te refieres a *R1* que estaria en serie con la bobina feedback que seria de 10 vueltas?



Correcto esa la que esta en serie

El pote es de 150Ω o sea no se quema... Lo que pasa es que el original que te recomienda que va ahi es uno de alambre de los que van en los yugos de monitores o en televisores que necesiten regular la intencidad el tema es que este es de 3Watts y los que compras son de carbon y max aguantan 1/2 watts (medio watts)

y como podras ver el fly-back del diagrama no tiene nada en la bobina de alta ni diodos capacitores y potenciometro para el foco o screem por eso es que te decia que no es cualquier fly-back... proba por lo menos algo de chispa vas a ver, pero no esperes mucho

dentro de una Horas te subo una foto para que lo reconoscas


----------



## agu96 (Jun 16, 2012)

ok.
Potes o preset puedo conseguir (mi padre arregla televisores asi que tengo plaquetas tiradas por ahi) y algun otro flyback de TV tambien puedo conseguir.

ahora miro que otro flyback puedo tener y edito....

Tego los siguientes flyback:
-154-177B
-DNF FP0014
-FCM 2015ML  (http://www.donberg.ie/pics/h/hr7605.gif)
-FSA 37012M (http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/hr8480_820.gif)
-FCM 20A023 (http://www.efiter.com/product/accessory/flyback/showScheme/7617)
-BSC 25-0278Q (http://www.hrdiemen.com/reparation/flyback/model/80471)

y tengo otro que mi viejo no se si me lo va a dejar usar, es uno de 29" y no se consigue por aca:
-FFA 61017L (http://www.hrdiemen.com/reparation/flyback/model/81075)

Otra cosa, supongo que si uso el bobinado primario original del flyback deberia usar un voltaje cercano a que usa orignalmente para sacar mejor provecho o no? es deicr, unos 110 (tengo un trafo 220-110 que es para tv, osea que la potencia me alcanza).

EDITO---

Tengo una fuente de 30v 3a variable digital. Puedo limitar la corriente que consuma tambien asi que me viene bien para hacer las pruebas.

Ahora voy hasta el negocio de electronica de mi viejo y compro un Transistor para probar..


----------



## agu96 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bueno, ya hize el circuito lo probe, la pata de masa del flyback no la conecta a la masa del circuito, solo la uso para que salte la chispa desde el chupon.
El problema es que cuando lo acerco, salta la chispa y tambien se me hace un arco entre las patas 7,8,9 del flyback(es el que postee aarriba, el 154-177b). Supongo que eso me hace perder parte de la potencia, ya que entre cada pata hay 5mm mas o menos y eso lo debo estar perdiendo.

*¿Sera el flyback roto?*

----edito----

La chispa salta de la 8 a las otras 2, al acercar el cable de masa solo me sale unachispa de esa pata.
Otra cosa, el arco entre esas 3 patas se produce solo cuando acerco al chupon la masa, incluso antes de que el arco en el chupon sea visible.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bueno, comento que ya probe otro flyback, bobine un primario de 18 y el feedback de 11 y los resultados fueron mas o menos. Luego le saque vueltas el primario quedo con 14, y genera un arco pero me calienta mucho el tip3055 que le puse. Si lo pongo a 30v me consume 2a (60W) solo logro un achispa de 2 cm como mucho.

Estoy pensando en hacer otro driver. Estuve mirando el ZVS, pero el problema es que no se hacer esa bobina que lleva y la fuente de alimentacion variable que tengo solo llega a 3a. Lo que si puedo tener es un trafo de 220 a 12 bastante grande, que lo usaba mi viejo para cargar la bateria del auto, que  creo que ese me puede servir.

----edito----

Miren estos esquemas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/1/8/6/7/bb1751c8f028ae406104c64e1be0c39d_1468.jpg (el que puso jorger).

Dice bobina de 47 a 200uh. Como dije no se hacer la bobina y no tengo el instrumento para medir la inductancia. La pregunta es: *¿En qué afecta a el circuito esta bobina? *Yo solo lo voy a usar a 12v. Lo que quiero saber es *de cuanto tendria que hacer la bobina para obtener el maximo rendimiento a esa tension.*

*Otra duda, Este esquema sirve con un flyback de tv color con triplicador adentro?*


----------



## jorger (Jun 18, 2012)

agu96 dijo:


> Estuve mirando el ZVS, pero el problema es que no se hacer esa bobina que lleva y la fuente de alimentacion variable que tengo solo llega a 3a. Lo que si puedo tener es un trafo de 220 a 12 bastante grande, que lo usaba mi viejo para cargar la bateria del auto, que  creo que ese me puede servir.
> 
> ----edito----
> 
> ...


Regla simple que siempre funciona: coge un toroide de esos de fuente de pc y dale 32-34 vueltas con hilo de 1mm de diametro.
No se exactamente la función que cumple, pero tiene que ver con los picos de intensidad grandes que necesita el circuito para funcionar bien, así que es un elemento muy importante.
Y si, el ZVS funciona con cualquier tipo de flyback.
Un saludo !


----------



## agu96 (Jun 18, 2012)

bien, gracias. Voy a ver si consigo un nucleo toroide. Si lo consigo compro las demas cosas, ya que como mi viejo tiene una tienda de electronica ya se mas o menos lo que hay y lo que no.

Ahora miro placas de TV que tengo haber si no tengo alguna que tenga una bobina toroidal.

---edito----
En las placas de TV no hay toroidales, si en nucleos con forma de tubo,y otras paradas con nucleo de plastico.
*¿Obligatoriamente tiene que ser toroidal?* Si no voy a tener que empezar a ver de donde sacar una fuente de PC, pero es medio dificil. 
*Importa el material del nucleo o simplemente enrrollar las vueltas necesarias sobre algo alcanza?*

PD: Aclaro que no tengo ni idea del tema de bobinas, inductores.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 18, 2012)

puedes usar de lo que están en la entrada de la fuente de televisor estos son mucho mejorcitos


----------



## agu96 (Jun 18, 2012)

Estas encontre que puedan servir:


Esta es media chica para la cantidad de vueltas y el tamaño del cable.



Esta es la que creo tendre que usar.



Esta es la que les decia, que tiene un nucleo de hierro con rosca. No se si variara la inductancia dependiendo de la cantidad que entre el nucleo a la bobina o que.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 18, 2012)

ese núcleo no es de hierro, pero si te va a servir no lo desarme úsalo como esta . Si no me equivoco esa es la etapa horizontal tengo un montón de placas y me sirvieron para un montón de proyectos de eletronica


----------



## jorger (Jun 19, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> ese núcleo no es de hierro, pero si te va a servir no lo desarme úsalo como esta . Si no me equivoco esa es la etapa horizontal tengo un montón de placas y me sirvieron para un montón de proyectos de eletronica


Ese es un buen candidato para usar.
Yo creo que sería mejor rebobinarlo, el hilo que trae es demasiado fino y te puede dar problemas de calentamiento, o incluso quemarse.Daros cuenta que debe soportar 10A.Bobínalo con ~100 vueltas e hilo más gordo, claro está.
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> En la parte roja esta necesitando y en azul ya lo tienes y un flyback puede soportar hasta 700MHz, el problema es las bobinas o en el núcleo (te pasaste de frecuencia) si en la salida del flyback (alta tensión) estas teniendo problema ya sea con la bobina que se quemo adentro o el la alimentación +B de la estapa primaria es muy baja digamos que lo estas alimentando con 12Vcc es muy poco recuerda que un flyback trabaja hasta 108Vcc y la frecuencia aumenta la impedancia por lo que si la incrementas la chispa será peor  la idea siempre es hacer un equilibrio entre todo estas dos cosas: la frecuencia y la tensión de aquí se tomas la medidas para los materiales para usar: bobina primaria, transistor, núcleo, bobina secundaria etc etc...



Amigo, dices que un flyback puede trabajar en fcias. de hasta 700Mhz???.
Respecto a la tension de trabajo, no siempre sera de 108V. Depende del diseño, puedes encontrar desde 12V, hasta 155V.





agu96 dijo:


> Bueno, ya hize el circuito lo probe, la pata de masa del flyback no la conecta a la masa del circuito, solo la uso para que salte la chispa desde el chupon.
> El problema es que cuando lo acerco, salta la chispa y tambien se me hace un arco entre las patas 7,8,9 del flyback(es el que postee aarriba, el 154-177b). Supongo que eso me hace perder parte de la potencia, ya que entre cada pata hay 5mm mas o menos y eso lo debo estar perdiendo.
> 
> *¿Sera el flyback roto?*
> ...



Amigo, lo que sucede es que no debes tomar el terminal GND como referencia,  puedes perforar algun aislamiento, debes usar el pin denominado ABL, para asi cerrar el circuito electrico de alta tension.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 19, 2012)

Que otro transistor puedo usar en ves del IRFP250 (que no sea el IRFP260).


----------



## jorger (Jun 19, 2012)

agu96 dijo:


> Que otro transistor puedo usar en ves del IRFP250 (que no sea el IRFP260).


Cualquiera que tenga una resistencia Drain-Source muy baja, a ser posible igual o menor a 0.15Ω.En la imagen del circuito lo pone en inglés..
Yo usé los IRF640.
Saludos.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 19, 2012)

Gracias... Si, lei lo del circuito que esta en ingles pero era para confirmar....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 20, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> Cualquiera que tenga una resistencia Drain-Source muy baja, a ser posible igual o menor a 0.15Ω.En la imagen del circuito lo pone en inglés..
> Yo usé los IRF640.
> Saludos.




efectivamente el *IRFP460* es el mas solido 

*IRFP460 DATASHEET*​


----------



## agu96 (Jun 20, 2012)

Buscando encontre otra bobina en un tv 2 bobinas que me parece sirven(para el ZVS):


Esta aca es la que quiero usar 14mm(diametro) y 12mm(el largo en donde estan las espiras solamente).

Esta es otra mas:

Esta tiene 19-20mm de diametro y el largo de los lugares donde esta el cable tiene 7mm(me refiero al ancho que ocupa el cable de la bobina en cada uno de los "carretes").
Igual se puede deducir mas o menos el tamaño teniendo en cuenta el fusible(chico) que aparece en la foto.

El calibre de las 2 parece ser el mismo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 20, 2012)

eso es de un monitor si no me equivoco y *agu96* usa este:


----------



## agu96 (Jun 21, 2012)

No, es de un TV, pero es de alguno medio raro que tiene puras bobinas, pero casi todas muy chiquitas y muchas no las tiene porque se las habra sacado mi ivejo. Es una placa rara, es la unica que encontre con bobinas asi.
Mañana o el sabado busco los mosfet y demas componentes.

Estoy viendo, capaz compro una protoboard para tener para hacer pruebas y eso. Uds usan protoboard, son buenas, sirven?

--EDITO---

Comento que agarre la bobina la conecte a la fuente con 3A y no calienta asi que va a andar bien


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 21, 2012)

agu96 dijo:


> No, es de un TV, pero es de alguno medio raro que tiene puras bobinas, pero casi todas muy chiquitas y muchas no las tiene porque se las habra sacado mi ivejo. Es una placa rara, es la unica que encontre con bobinas asi.
> Mañana o el sabado busco los mosfet y demas componentes.
> 
> Estoy viendo, capaz compro una protoboard para tener para hacer pruebas y eso. Uds usan protoboard, son buenas, sirven?
> ...



Yo en particular no uso protoboard no confio, potencia y diferencia de potencial minima ( *NO* aguanta alta tension)

La protoboard la uso para CI (logica) circuito sencillos, ademas ese *Royer* no usa muchas soldaduras puedes hacerlo aéreo no te preocupes después le armas la placa


----------



## agu96 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ya monte el ZVS driver.
Lo probe con la fuente a 15v, limitandole la corriente a 3a logro una chispa de 2cm que segun como me quema el cable, lo deja largando humo.

Lo que no puedo hacer es por ejemplo encender un foco comun, de filamente. Es posible hacerlo o no?

Otra cosa, el condensador de .68uf x 400v se calienta, los irf640 apenas entibian(casi ni se nota), la bobina lo mismo, apenas se siente, y los demas diodos y resistencias no les hace nada.

Despues voy a probar con un trafo de 12, de varios amperes, que seguro rectificado dara algo mas y hara una chispa mas grande.

Otra cosa, en que influye el voltaje del zenner, yo tengo uno de 13v, afecta en algo al circuito que el zenner sea mas chico que el voltaje con que funciona?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 23, 2012)

El zenner puede destruir el gate del mosfet.(pero esta bien delales eso lo que te tiene que preocupar es la potencia si es mayor a 2 watts mejor) *el capacitor de 680nF no es cualquier capacitor* es uno de RF °250C o uno de °300C mas seguro encuentres el primero, la tension de trabajo tiene que ser de 400Vac no Vdc... ojo que me paso. El cable calienta y es normal porque no es el nucleo ideal. La maxima potencia que yo llegue fue a 120Watts no masssssaludos.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 24, 2012)

Una cosa es cierto que cuantas mas vueltas le de en el nucleo, voy a necesitar mas voltaje y menos amperaje?

Porque yo tengo la fuente de 30v 3a, pero a 15v ya me consume mas de 3a. Si yo pudiera usar los 30v con 3a tendria mas potencia.

-------EDITO---------

con 15 espiras, y 2 condensadores de .47uf en paralelo el arco es bueno, pero me pide mucha corriente. En cambio con 15 espiras tmb, y 1 cond de .47uf el arco es bueno, pero parece menos caliente y no hace ruido, pero tmb consume menos.

*Lo que noto es que el arco empieza a los 2mm mas o menos, tendra que ver con que yo le agregue espiras para usar mas voltaje y menos amperaje?*


----------



## agu96 (Jun 26, 2012)

Aca esta un video del ZVS driver que monte funcionando:





Espero que el guste jaja.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 26, 2012)

agu96 dijo:


> con 15 espiras, y 2 condensadores de .47uf en paralelo el arco es bueno, pero me pide mucha corriente. En cambio con 15 espiras tmb, y 1 cond de .47uf el arco es bueno, pero parece menos caliente y no hace ruido, pero tmb consume menos.
> 
> *Lo que noto es que el arco empieza a los 2mm mas o menos, tendra que ver con que yo le agregue espiras para usar mas voltaje y menos amperaje?*



SI, te quedo de diez increíble que le alla armado si disipador. El tema es que el la cantidad de plasma no es mucho

​


----------



## agu96 (Jun 27, 2012)

SI, claro, si yo le aumento el condensador, osea, bajo la frecuencia, usa mas corriente y hace un ruido bastante fuerte cuando se produce el arco.
Ahora traje el trafo de 12v que debe soportar como 10a por lo menos(creo que es de un cargador de baterias de auto) y un puente rectificador de 18a. Vamos a ver que sale.
Voy a ver si calientan los mosfet, pero no creo, son de 18a. si no le voy a poner un disipador a cada uno o busco algo para ahislarlos del disipador y le pongo uno entero.

Ahora en un rato me pongo a armar, tengo que cambiar las resistencias de 2watt de 470, le voy a poner 2 de 1k en paralelo. porque si no las que consigo de 470 despues son de 7watt, y son bastante grandes.

voy a ver si consigo tmb una fuente de pc para sacar la bobina totoidal para probar, un amigo me dijo que en la escuela tecnica estaban tirando cosas de PCs que no sirven, y algunas que sirven xd.

PD: tengo que limpiar el escritorio jajaja.

---EDITO---

*Ya arme el trafo. El problema es que me hace una chispa de 2mm, y ruido como de a tirones xd. Sera que necesitare poner varios condensadores electroliticos luego del puente de diodos?*


----------



## jorger (Jun 27, 2012)

Vale, tres cosas:
1: Que sean de 18A los mosfets no significa que no se vayan a calentar.Ponles disipador cuanto antes, que nunca está demas
por poca temperatura que levanten.

2: Las resistencias, con que sean de 1/2w sobra.No se calientan.Yo acostumbro a ponerlas de 1k y 1/4w y no dan ni un sólo
problema.

3: No le pongas tantas vueltas al primario (15+15 vueltas me parece una burrada) aparte de que te está limitando mucho la potencia, el exceso de vueltas hace que
la frecuencia baje mucho, por eso tienes el pitido molesto.Procura no pasar de las 8+8 vueltas, ya por adelanto te digo que el rendimiento óptimo a 12v se consigue con 5+5 ó 6+6 vueltas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2012)

agu96 dijo:


> SI, claro, si yo le aumento el condensador, osea, bajo la frecuencia, usa mas corriente y hace un ruido bastante fuerte cuando se produce el arco.
> Ahora traje el trafo de 12v que debe soportar como 10a por lo menos(creo que es de un cargador de baterias de auto) y un puente rectificador de 18a. Vamos a ver que sale.
> Voy a ver si calientan los mosfet, pero no creo, son de 18a. si no le voy a poner un disipador a cada uno o busco algo para ahislarlos del disipador y le pongo uno entero.
> 
> Ahora en un rato me pongo a armar, tengo que cambiar las resistencias de 2watt de 470, le voy a poner 2 de 1k en paralelo. porque si no las que consigo de 470 despues son de 7watt, y son bastante grandes.



por eso mismo digo en alta freecuncia es que no tienes tan grande el arco, en baja frecuencia es cuando dispara mayor arco. Ejemplo: mi tanque es de 500nF que son dos capacitores en serie de 1µF 250Vac 250° de esos de fuente de pc  y 6+6N (vueltas) y una tensión de 20Vcc y me dio un arco de 7mm y comienza cuando se acerca a 3mm 

buen truco de las dos resistencias 





jorger dijo:


> Vale, tres cosas:
> 1: Que sean de 18A los mosfets no significa que no se vayan a calentar.Ponles disipador cuanto antes, que nunca está demas
> por poca temperatura que levanten.



eso es cierto en lo siguiente: Si un mosfet calienta es porque esta trabajando mal y eso creo que es ley


----------



## jorger (Jun 28, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> por eso mismo digo en alta freecuncia es que no tienes tan grande el arco, en baja frecuencia es cuando dispara mayor arco. Ejemplo: mi tanque es de 500nF que son dos capacitores en serie de 1µF 250Vac 250° de esos de fuente de pc  y 6+6N (vueltas) y una tensión de 20Vcc y me dio un arco de 7mm y comienza cuando se acerca a 3mm


Pienso que no tiene demasiada relación ese razonamiento ''cuanta menor frecuencia mayor potencia''.Realmente no le veo mucho sentido (con perdón, es opinion personal).Que un condensador de mayor valor baje la frecuencia del circuito y se observe un aumento de potencia, no quiere decir que sea precisamente por esa modificación de la frecuencia, si no por el funcionamiento en sí del circuito y la forma de conmutar los bobinados.
Recordad que los núcleos de los flybacks están diseñados para trabajar de manera óptima en frecuencias NO audibles para el ser humano 
Puedes tener el circuito funcionando a 8Khz emitiendo un pitido realmente molesto y obteniendo mucha potencia.. ahora, dudo mucho que sea por la frecuencia en sí.
Yo, con un condensador de 0.82uF a 12v y 5+5 vueltas consigo arcos mayores a 2 cm estirándolos, comenzando a 1cm aprox.



> Si un mosfet calienta es porque esta trabajando mal y eso creo que es ley


Coge un IRF640 sin disipador y hazle pasar 8A por él, verás lo que pasa 

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2012)

yo estoy hablando de un *mosfet IRFP460* y la frecuencia incide piensa en impedancia y sabrás que si tienes mayor frecuencia menor flujo en el núcleo por ende menor potencia de salida. por supuesto que no hay mucha diferencia si hablamos de 20Khz a 60Khz según tu pero para mi 4+4 vuelta no es los mismo que 6+6 y mas con 500nF, pero claro esta bien cada uno pone su respuesta y expone sus experiencias


----------



## agu96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Estoy probando, el tema es que a 12v el arco llega a 15mm y se empieza a oir como el ruido de la oscilacion del trafo. Supongo que el problma esta en los condensadores de rectificacion. tengo 2 de 4700. Le agregue 2 mas de 2200 y es casi lo mismo. No se cuanto necesitare. tengo un puente e 18a y no se bien los calculos, pero calcule que para 10a necesitaria 10000uf. Supongo que eso me limita el amperaje que le saco al trafo.

Hasta ahora el mayor arco lo obtuve con los 30v y 15+15 espiras.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2012)

que tipo de ruido: tipo tummmmmmmmm, o de silbido


----------



## jorger (Jun 28, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> yo estoy hablando de un *mosfet IRFP460* y la frecuencia incide piensa en impedancia y sabrás que si tienes mayor frecuencia menor flujo en el núcleo por ende menor potencia de salida. por supuesto que no hay mucha diferencia si hablamos de 20Khz a 60Khz según tu pero para mi *5+5* vuelta no es los mismo que 6+6 y mas con 500nF, pero claro esta bien cada uno pone su respuesta y expone sus experiencias



Para el caso es lo mismo, un mosfet con una determinada ID no soporta ni la mitad de su intensidad nominal sin un disipador, siempre se va a calentar.
Sabía que me pondrias el tema de impedancia, lo sé, con la frecuencia aumenta pero no por ello se va a tener menos potencia de salida, porque el núcleo está pensado para trabajar a una determinada frecuencia.Si se baja mucho, a una frecuencia audible y muy molesta, se puede tener más potencia (en algunos casos) a costa de tener *muchas* pérdidas también.Es a lo que me refiero.
Espero que no te hayas tomado a mal el comentario anterior..



> Hasta ahora el mayor arco lo obtuve con los 30v y 15+15 espiras.


Lo dije más arriba, *15 espiras son muchas.Demasiadas*.Por eso te hace el pitido molesto.Y aparte estas desaprovechando un montón el rendimiento del driver.
Pon 7+7 vueltas (número de vueltas perfecto para esta tensión, comprobado por mi) y después nos cuentas.

Un saludo.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 28, 2012)

el problema es que tengo 3 amp nomas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2012)

no me molesto para nada todo lo contrario *jorger* (es interesante hablar con alguien que razona) lo que me paso con el tema del silbido es porque una vez sentí el ruido y pensé que era al núcleo de fly-back y no el arco estaba dentro de núcleo del transformador en las espiras del bobinado primario SI en la linea eléctrica tenia un supertension  (diodos rápidos YA) 

lo del tummmmmmmmm es porque si el la fuente no entrega el potencias exigido por el circuito el transformador comienza a zumbar y zapatear como loco


----------



## agu96 (Jun 29, 2012)

La formula para caclular el capacitor de rectificado es esta?
Ver el archivo adjunto 221

En caso que si, Vm es el voltaje maximo?
Haber si alguien me ayuda a calcular...
I=18a.
V=15v.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 29, 2012)

hay yo estoy frito todo lo que se es por experiencia de matematismo y calculo  soy puro método empírico


----------



## theurux (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola todos. Soy nuevo en el foro y en la electrónica. 

Navegando por la web encontré un "dispositivo" que al acercarlo a un tubo fluoreciente o lampara de bajo consumo la "enciende"

a continuación imágenes:














Dicho dispositivo funcionaria (supuestamente) con 45V (5 baterías de 9v)

Sinceramente no tengo ni la menor idea de como hacerlo. 

Alguien sabe algo?

desde ya muchas gracias a todos por el tiempo robado


----------



## pedropin (Sep 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
Estoy tratando de montar el driver *ZVS* con un flyback de un tv a color de 20 pulgadas y tengo algunas preguntas.
Se puede llegar a lograr 50.000V?
Cuantos miliamperios tendria en la salida  HV   alimentado con 40V 8A?
De ser letal la corriente hay alguna forma de bajarla hasta niveles seguros?

De antemano muchas gracias por la colaboracion.

Pedropin


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 28, 2012)

6,4mA es la corriente o sea nada, con respecto a llegar a 50000V nadie a llegado a esa tension y mas con un flyback, el tema es el dielectrico no aguanta tanto


----------



## jorger (Sep 29, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> ..con respecto a llegar a 50000V nadie a llegado a esa tension y mas con un flyback, el tema es el dielectrico no aguanta tanto


Si que se puede, yo de hecho he llegado a los 80kv con 35v y consumiendo 200w de potencia.Si que es verdad que el flyback dura poco con tan mal trato, pero por poder se puede.
Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 29, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> Si que se puede, yo de hecho he llegado a los 80kv con 35v y consumiendo 200w de potencia.Si que es verdad que el flyback dura poco con tan mal trato, pero por poder se puede.
> Un saludo.



leete este hilo y despues repensa lo de 80Kv 200Watts ...nada mas.

www.cientificosaficionados.com


----------



## ESKALENO (Sep 29, 2012)

Aquí va el mío, a 9 voltios en montaje clásico con un 555 más el 2N3055






He probado uno de televisión en color, lo malo es que para que de caña hay que alimentarlo con mucho voltaje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 29, 2012)

ESKALENO te quedo buenísimo felicitaciones, me gusta el disipador, muy grande no va  a ser el arco lo maximo es de un centimetro y medio, saludos y fijates de probar con lamparas y fijate si podes crear un lobo de pasma


----------



## jorger (Sep 30, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> leete este hilo y despues repensa lo de 80Kv 200Watts ...nada mas.
> 
> www.cientificosaficionados.com



Ni me he molestado en leerlo.
Las cifras que he comentado son REALES.El Arco que hacian los flybacks se producia justo a los 8cm y podia estirarlo hasta los 12cm aprox.Cada mm de arco en teoria son 1000v en condiciones normales.Haz cuentas.Y en mi caso no fue una excepcion.Nada de humedad.

Por otra parte, los 200w están MEDIDOS con dos aparatos a la vez, uno era la pinza amperimetrica midiendo la intensidad del secundario del trafo, y el otro era un multimetro midiendo la intensidad en DC del zvs.Si, eran algo más de 200w, porque en el tramo de máxima potencia (haciendo un arco cerca del límite de su longitud) marcaba hasta 8A a 30v (caían 5v).Haz cuentas otra vez.Eso equivale a 240w.

Claro está que me cargué 4 flybacks en no mucho tiempo por abusar de tensión.

O si no fíjate en los vídeos de youtube, hacen exactamente lo mismo que yo hice en su dia.

La próxima vez que digas que lo que yo he hecho es "imposible" o algo similar como en este caso, piensalo dos veces.No tiene sentido judgar sin informarse antes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 30, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> La próxima vez que digas que lo que yo he hecho es "imposible" o algo similar como en este caso, piensalo dos veces.No tiene sentido judgar sin informarse antes.Un saludo.



No juzgo ni quiero tu razón, pero no e visto cosas así por parte de nadie y si te digo que no se puede tiene que aceptar mi realidad. 

y debes sostener lo que dices, y de tu parte no e visto que de una flyback se obtenga una arcos de cuanto 25Cm vamos no me digas que este video es que te lo dijo






postadata: el arco no tiene nada que ver con la tension, por mas que se eleve la tension no tendras un arco electrico mas grande


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 1, 2012)

Hombre, si es por conseguir un arco brutal se hace una bobina Tesla que suelte rayos de 1 metro y solucionado... 

El tema es que quiero hacer un circuito con cierta eficiencia, que no consuma demasiado y que de un buen arco, pero parece que no es posible, he visto por ahí un circuito con un relé que consume poco pero no se puede hacer con un transformador de 220 porque no tiene suficiente aislamiento y se jode (ya me he cargado 2).

Sí o sí hay que usar un flyback de televisión o el de un inverter lo cual requiere varios amperios para que vaya bien 

Con mosfets se consigue mucha eficiencia, el problema es que no tengo  y paso de gastar dinero ya que transistores tengo de sobra, así que tendré que pensar e investigar un poco a ver si consigo algo que de un arco decente sin achicharrar la fuente de alimentación


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 1, 2012)

ve por un royer original de 2 transitores NPN por hay es mejor que uno y sin un integrado como exitador, los transformadores siempre tienen problema con los MAT tengo un tesla a transistores si lo quieres encarar como proyecto...

saludo


----------



## jorger (Oct 2, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> No juzgo ni quiero tu razón, pero no e visto cosas así por parte de nadie y si te digo que no se puede tiene que aceptar mi realidad.
> 
> y debes sostener lo que dices, y de tu parte no e visto que de una flyback se obtenga una arcos de cuanto 25Cm vamos no me digas que este video es que te lo dijo
> ...........
> ...


Yo lo máximo que obtuve fueron los 12cm y como dije antes, saltaba a los 8cm aprox. 25cm es posible pero haciendo ''trampa''.Es decir, si te fijas en el segundo video el arco empieza a los poco mm y se puede estirar muchísimo.Es lo que pasa cuando se ioniza el aire, que aunque la tensión sea de pocos kv puedes terminar con un arco de muchos cm  pero eso también depende del flyback y del circuito utilizado.

ESKALENO: Haz lo que dice SSTC, hay por ahi dando vueltas un royer que usa BJT pero ojo, usa un bobinado de realimentación aparte del bobinado de punto medio.Si quieres complicarlo un poco y hacerlo más fiable puedes usar un integrado tal como el TL494 o el SG3524 y excitar el flyback con BJT.. 

Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 2, 2012)

a eso me referia yo tambien con 6Kv llegue a un arco de 40Cm y comensaba a 10mm (aclaro 2100 Watts)  conozco el metodo. a lo que voy que nunca un flyback puede llegar a esa tensiones (mas de 30Kv) el primero que se quemaria seria el transistor entre colector y el emisor.

 ...y creeme no es mi intencion entrar en debate contigo e visto muchos de tus trabajos y realmente impresionan y me lleva a respetarlo, lo menos que quiero es perder un compañero de FORO como tu...

un saludo


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola chavales, he conseguido hacer un poco más eficiente mi circuito flyback realimentándolo con una bobina y un par de diodos extras y acoplando un triplicador de una tele antigua de color.



Plasma no sé si dará, pero por los calambrazos que suelta parece que voy por buen camino 

He probado el circuito Roger y no está mal, pero todo se calienta demasiado y consume mucho, mi circuito flyback ahora lo estoy alimentando con una bateria a 7,5 V.

Construir una bobina Tesla es relativamente fácil, utilizando un transformador de microondas y tal, pero al parecer la estática que suelta se carga todo aparato electrónico que haya por los alrededores, aparte del riesgo de electrocutarse, así que por el momento está descartado.

He conseguido varias placas viejas de televisión, a ver si se puede aprovechar algo para hacer buenos arcos 


Saludos


----------



## Gossu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, os explico:

He conectado el 555 en modo astable, la salida del 555 va a la base de un transistor que conmuta el primario del flyback. El caso, es que me da unos 2000v a la salida, un arco muy pequeño. Al primario le llegan 1,5V, he probado subiendole la tension hasta 25v, pero la tension de salida parece que sigue igual, lo unico que consigo es poner al rojo vivo al transistor.

¿No se supone que si aumento la tension del primario deberia de aumentar la tension del secundario?

No se si me aumenta el voltaje porque el polimetro no lee mas de 600v, pero se supone que el arco deberia ser mas largo no?

¿Como hago para subir la tension del secundario?, he visto videos que llegan a 60kv.


Preguntas por curiosidad

Que es mas peligroso, en continua o en alterna. y en alterna, frecuencias altas o bajas?
¿con que frecuencia se paralizan los músculos al aplicar tension.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2012)

en continua se te puede para el corazon, en alterna en alta frecuencia hace efecto piel y te quema la epidermis. Algo asi como de todos modos cuidate. 

 Ahora si elevas la tension en el primario tienen que acortar los periodos de trabajo en la frecuencia del integrado 555 a la misma ves tiene que mejorar el circuito, si el transistor se calienta mucho es que la base del trnasistor esta mal exitada como la tension entra colector y emisor estan muy expuesta (demasiado fuerte la tension de apertura por parte de la bobina Vpp) es mejor si le creas un snubber que lo proteja un poco mas cosa que el mismo haga de resonador y potencie la salida...

saludo y exitos...


----------



## jorger (Oct 11, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> en continua se te puede para el corazon, en alterna en alta frecuencia hace efecto piel y te quema la epidermis. Algo asi como de todos modos cuidate.


Eso solo pasa si al flyback le sacas una potencia enoorme.. ahora mismo tal y como comenta el compañero dudo que le saque más de 2w de potencia.
La tensión NO MATA, lo que hace estragos es LA INTENSIDAD, y en este caso y sin mencionar el ZVS, se habla de intensidades del orden de los 2-8mA como mucho.

A todos en general, no porque saque 20kv te puede matar, parece que a muchos de este foro le temen esas cifras, pero a las escalas de intensidad de las que estamos hablando no pasa absolutamente nada 

Un saludo.


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 11, 2012)

Bueno, pues yo he hecho algunos experimentos.

Los transistores Darlington BDX63 ó BDX67 dan mejor resultado que el 2N3055, pero nada comparado al resultado que da un Mosfet IRF640 :babear:




No voy a parar hasta que arda ese Flyback


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 11, 2012)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Los transistores Darlington BDX63 ó BDX67 dan mejor resultado que el 2N3055, pero nada comparado al resultado que da un Mosfet IRF640 :babear:



eso porque no pusiste entre el el 555 y el mosfet un driver para excitar bien el gater de mosfet


----------



## fernandohaller (Nov 19, 2012)

BUenas a todos estoy haciendo un ignitor para hacer disparar una bobina de 12v de automovil, eh encontrado un circuito en la web y decidi probarlo si trabajaba haciendo una simulacion con el programa "Electronics Workbench EDA"y trate de ver si oscilaba por medio del osciloscopio de programa pero me tira error de que algo esta mal. Conozco de electronica lo basico y un poquito mas, pero le pregunto a alguien que tenga mas experiencia y me pueda decir si funcionara, la señal sale bien desde el IC555 pero cuando agrego la parte del bd239 y 2n3055 tira la falla el programa.


----------



## Jega3691 (Feb 19, 2013)

Muy buenas tardes, estoy creando un proyecto de alta tension con un flyback de televisor, No soy experto en electronica pero me gustaria saber que hace cada etapa, como por ejemplo los diodos con condensadores, el scr...conozco los riesgos de la alta tension pero simplemente es por dudas para entender el circuito gracias.


----------



## thaliesin (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola. Este es mi primer post (despues de la presentación) y espero que podais echarme una manita con un problema que tengo.
Si bien el circuito en cuestión no es de una tv si tiene que ver con es mundillo. Se trata de un circuito de un cortador de plasma. Es un generado de HF con un tiristor y un flyback. El caso es que al abrir el aparato he visto que no existia señal de HF por lo que no se disparaba el arco de encendido. Se trata de un circuito sencillo, por lo que decidi simularlo con Multisim. Y con los componentes que trae montados no he conseguido ni por asomo que oscile, lo que me hace pensar que quiza otro técnico haya sustituido algun componente por otro no adecuado. También puede ser que esté bien y que yo soy muy novato en esto, por lo que os pongo un diagrama del circuito en cuestión a ver si me podeis decir algo:
Un saludo a todos y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Marce (Abr 1, 2013)

Buenas, lei todo el post pero tengo unas dudas, una de ellas es que por ahi dicen que el flyback funciona con alterna, otros que lo hacen funcionar con continua, en mi caso lo hice andar con continua, cual seria la diferencia?
 En mi caso lo hice funcionar con 12vcc y 1a, me fue bien y tambien lo probe a 5v 1.5a. Use el tip 142, hace el chirrido pero tengo una duda, se producen 2 arcos entre los pines del flyback, los arcos son, desde el pin2 al 3 y mas o menos del 7 al 8, busque la continuidad de la salida del flyback (el chupon) y no me marca con ningun pin, eso es lo mas raro de todo ya que mi idea era construir una ladder, y no se con cual conectarlo, otra pregunta, si aislo los pines con silicona, evito esos arcos?

  Edito, ya lo solucione, el cable del chupon nunca midio continuidad con lso pines, lo acerque a todos hasta que hizo el arco con uno, separe ese pin con un cable y lo conecte a los electrodos


----------



## fanbus (Abr 5, 2013)

Básicamente, un driver de flybacks es un oscilador conectado a uno o más transistores de potencia (en tu caso el "TIP142"). Si usan continua es para alimentar el driver, que genera alterna a más frecuencia. Si usan alterna  a partir de un transformador conectado a la red la rectifican y filtran para hacerla continua. Todos los drivers funcionan con continua. Por tanto, no hay diferencia. Nunca he visto drivers que se alimenten con alterna.

La resistencia del bobinado de alta tensión es muuuuuy largo y por ende tiene una resistencia también grande (A mí tampoco me da continuidad)

Seguramente la silicona lo puede aislar (Yo no he probado)

Y qué circuito usas?


----------



## Marce (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola fanbus, gracias por la aclaracion, uso el circuito de la primera pagina, pero en vez de 2n3055 uso el tip,   lo hice funcionar sin problemas, el unico, hasta ahora es que me explota el fusible de la fuente 12v, lo probe con un transformador 15+15 2a, pero el arco es mucho mas chico, creo (en realidad no se) debe ser por la frecuencia del transformador, porque con la fuente switching no me pasaba, dejo unas fotos, entre todo ese despelote que ves, en el disipador esta el tip142, apenas se ven los pines del flyback, y la caja negra con cinta aisladora blanca en la fuente 12v2a






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## fanbus (Abr 6, 2013)

Enhorabuena!  Pondrás un vídeo con la escalera de Jacob funcionando? Cuál es tu flyback? Usas los bobinados originales? De qué TV lo sacaste? (Muchas preguntas a la vez  )

Una cosa, en la segunda foto no estará tocando el casquillo de la bombilla en los alambres?

Yo tengo dos flybacks de TV color, los he probado y al menos sacan uno o dos cm de arco usand bobinados internos. Los flybacks son:

- FCM-2015AL ---> TV: Samsung CB5051X ---> HR7477

- 1352-5003 ---> TV: Philips 21PT136B-58 ---> HR7839

Bajo la hoja de datos de HRDiemen hay unas especificaciones, la que dice MAT es el máximo voltaje por el chupón antes de romperse algo. La especificación TYPE hace referencia a el tipo de pantalla donde se usa. Creo que son los grados del ángulo del tubo. (He estado mucho tiempo investigando cómo es un TV antiguo, como funciona, etc. Sólo hasta hace unas semanas he podido abrir dos.)

Para identificar el segundo, como me salían varios, busqué por continuidad, si los pines de bajo el flyback tenían continuidad tal y como el datasheet. HRDiemen  hace flybacks de repuesto, pueden no ser iguales al 100%. Ante otras dudas me avisas.

PD 1: Pondré algunas fotos cuando pueda.

PD 2: El FCM-2015AL sólo tiene cortados (al máximo de largos) los cables de foco y G2. El 1352-5003 está sin cortar nada. (La ventosa es bonita  )

PD 3: Ni se te ocurra meter los dedos por ahí cerca... En el mío no se los he metido ni me atrevo.


----------



## Marce (Abr 6, 2013)

Hola fabus!, me falta pulir unos detalles para dejarlo presentable, lo termino y subo fotos 
 Coloque el transistor y las resistencias en una placa perforada, y cambie los cables que van al flyback, anoche probe nuevamente alimentarlo con el trafo, y efectivamente la chispa es mucho mas chica, voy a ver si puedo montar un circuito oscilador, para evitar usar la fuente switching.
 Si andas por aca te hago una consulta, tengo pensado montar este circuito http://www.creatronica.com.ar/osciladores_transistores.htm  porque no tengo un 555, tengo muchos transistores eso si, funcionara? o busco otro?
lo armo y despues te digo como quedo el montaje final, saludos!


----------



## jorger (Abr 7, 2013)

fanbus dijo:


> ....la resistencia del bobinado de alta tensión es muuuuuy largo y por ende tiene una resistencia también grande (A mí tampoco me da continuidad)
> 
> Seguramente la silicona lo puede aislar (Yo no he probado)



El bobinado de AT no da continuidad por el (o los) diodos internos que lleva.
Normalmente ese bobinado tiene una resistencia de 100, como mucho 120 ohm. 
Es impensable que un bobinado de AT de un Flyback tenga una resistencia taaaan grande como para que el tester no la vea. No son mas de 1700 espiras.. es de cajon 
Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2013)

los flyback con mas vueltas son los de válvulas por la impedancia teniendo en cuentas que eran 300 volts eso si la potencia de uso es muy pequeña... si la resistencia de salida mas grande que vi de salida era de 680 ohm y un diodo de alta en el caso de los de 12 a 14" monocromaticos.

saludos


----------



## fanbus (Abr 9, 2013)

Marce, esos circuitos tienen una frecuencia muy alta, lo mejor son unos 15,7 KHz. Si no, hazte un oscilador astable a salida a un mosfet.

Pero yo medí incluso invirtiendo las puntas del téster y no marcaba nada... Será por el tipo de diodos???


----------



## jorger (Abr 9, 2013)

fanbus dijo:


> Pero yo medí incluso invirtiendo las puntas del téster y no marcaba nada... Será por el tipo de diodos???



Simplemente porque tienen una caída de tensión grande, el tester en modo continuidad tiene rango desde 0 a 2v de caída de tensión, pasando de ese valor no indica nada 
Un saludo.


----------



## fanbus (Abr 10, 2013)

Pues si se parecen a los diodos de microondas tendrán caída de voltaje un poco grande...

PD1: La frecuencia es de unos 15734 Hz para los TV. No tengo monitores. (creo que puede ser mayor)

PD2: Tengo como unos 70 transistores, la mayoría son:


```
Muchos C945, 8050, S8050, SS8050, 8550, S8550 y SS8550, después vienen un KSP45, un KSP92, un KSP94, dos C2001, Un STS8050, dos BC547C, tres BF422, dos MPSA92, varios 9014 y S9014, dos BC636, dos BC535, unos pocos C2331, varios A733, un B560, un B764, un 1346, un S9013, varios 9015 y S9015, y creo que nada más.
```

Parece la lista de la compra.  

Estos son los transistores que no pueden llevar disipador.


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2013)

Los dos bobinados de la Bobina de Tesla tienen que estar separados?

Tiene que haber siempre un espacio de aire entre el primario y el secundario en la bobina de tesla , o puedo bobinar el primario sobre el secundario directamente?


----------



## nahu1996 (Jun 27, 2013)

Una Pregunta Como ago para hacer una bobina de tesla pero esas que son estática que podes tocar el rallo y no dan corriente si no energía estática o no existe eso ?y también quisiera que me digan a que oscila el 2n3055  yo encontré esta pagina que dice las proporcionalidades de ne555 y según sus montaje entrega distintas oscilaciones : http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/NE555/NE555.htm 
Lo Que quiero lograr y no se si lo vieron es esa bobina que tocan con los dedos y no patea pero tiene arco voltaico .No se si eso se logra con alta frecuencia o con baja frecuencia ?esa es la duda ()-()
                                                                                                                                /\


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 27, 2013)

nahu1996 dijo:


> Una Pregunta Como ago para hacer una bobina de tesla pero esas que son estática que podes tocar el rallo y no dan corriente si no energía estática o no existe eso ?



Como las que se ve el rayo a travez de una esfera cristalina?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2013)

nahu1996 dijo:


> Una Pregunta Como ago para hacer una bobina de tesla pero esas que son estática que podes tocar el rallo y no dan corriente si no energía estática o no existe eso ?y también quisiera que me digan a que oscila el 2n3055  yo encontré esta pagina que dice las proporcionalidades de ne555 y según sus montaje entrega distintas oscilaciones : http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/NE555/NE555.htm
> Lo Que quiero lograr y no se si lo vieron es esa bobina que tocan con los dedos y no patea pero tiene arco voltaico .No se si eso se logra con alta frecuencia o con baja frecuencia ?esa es la duda ()-()
> /\



No, la frecuencia en elevación de la fuente primaria no tienen nada que ver a menos que sea un SSTC. Lo que hace que puedas tocar los arcos voltaicos es porque el tanque resonante tiene mas capacidad que inductancia y el secundario tiene un diámetro mas chico. Estos puntos determinan que la elevacion de tension tenga un desfasaje mucho mayor...

ah! tambien si poner mas de 2 explosores mejor   incrementa la RF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2013)

! Hola a todos saludos cordiales !.
? le gustan las altas tensiones? entonses mira ese sitio :  http://danyk.cz/index_en.html , hay muchos circuitos del .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## stellina235 (Jul 10, 2013)

theurux dijo:


> Hola todos. Soy nuevo en el foro y en la electrónica.
> 
> Navegando por la web encontré un "dispositivo" que al acercarlo a un tubo fluoreciente o lampara de bajo consumo la "enciende".
> a continuación imágenes:


Alguien tiene alguna idea sobre eso  se que se usa un transistor 2sc2058 de frecuencia 27mhz pero mas sobre el resto aun no tengo idea gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 10, 2013)

stellina235 dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna idea sobre eso  se que se usa un transistor 2sc2058 de frecuencia 27mhz pero mas sobre el resto aun no tengo idea gracias.



usa el sistema racional. Un transistor que no pasa los 3Watts de trabajo prenda un tubo de 20Watts. no crees!!! Los fabricante revolucionarían el mercado... siempre ten presente la leyes de la física no todo los que esta en la Web es real es mas una weba...


----------



## juanbenjamin (Jul 18, 2013)

hola, agradeceria mucho que alguien me explique como es posible que este circuito tan simple oscile a determinada frecuencia para alimentar un flyback. 
me refiero a este circuito:
http://www.cienciafacil.com/g.gif ...


----------



## chclau (Jul 19, 2013)

Fijate si esta explicacion te ayuda

http://www.engineersgarage.com/articles/smps-switched-mode-power-supply?page=4


----------



## pigma (Jul 19, 2013)

Hola amigos, estoy haciendo un proyecto de alto voltaje, es experimental y lo estoy haciendo con una bobina de chevrolet IC-19 (o tambien conocida por la clave GC61) mi pregunta es si alguien conoce alguna bobina que a la salida de alto voltaje, tenga mas amperaje? pero la necesito de cuatro cables, es decir como si fuera un transformador (quien haya visto la Bobina IC-19 sabra a que me refiero, o si no, solo basta googlear un poco y sabran de lo que hablo) ya que muchas bobinas solo tienen 3 porque la tierra es comun pero yo necesito que entrada y salida esten aisladas. Les agradezco cualquier sugerencia o comentario. Gracias.


----------



## juanbenjamin (Jul 19, 2013)

gracias chclau!! agradezco mucho su apoyo.. me estoy iniciando en esto


----------



## chclau (Jul 20, 2013)

No hay problema, hoy por ti, mañana por mi. Y si no por mi, por algun otro del foro.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Saludos pigma:

Bobinas automotrices ( en realidad Transformadores), con sus 4 hilos separados es muy difícil encontrar, la que mencionas es precisamente la única que yo conozco y tengo 15 años de experiencia en electricidad automotriz.

Una opción es que consigas una de mayor amperaje y la abras para separar las lineas, aunque debido al tipo de ensamble es difícil pero no imposible. Mucha suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 21, 2013)

pigma dijo....


> solo basta googlear un poco y sabran de lo que hablo


como dijo el compañero masteralfonso7, es dificil encontrar una bobina automotriz de esas caracteristicas, es como si se anunciaran con neon, lo que me parese es que deberias presentar tu proyecto tus avances a ver como podemos ayudar. solo mencionas mas amperaje, pero de cuanto hablamos 200Ma, 300,1 Amper...
sino preguntale al compañero tesla!!
no me queda claro...hay que goooglear!!


----------



## marcelorenz (Jul 21, 2013)

cualquier bobina de encendido para vehiculo con encendido dis te sirve, en el caso de los fiat saben venir modelos con 2 bobinas dis separadas.
son como estas:
http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&r...ejCXrT35tVJ2WMZeLXhZszTA&ust=1374544034140335

para mas corriente busca de la marca MSD que son de competicion, o si no pone 2 en paralelo, primarios y secundarios


----------



## V1K70R (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola, hay una bobina de LUV, esta es de 4 salidas, y doble bonina, la que tu mencionas pues es un clásico en los autos, espero te sirva esta te dejo el link, y por cierto esta misma la usan algunos otros modelos de autos de chevrolet, saludos,

http://www.motoresmultimarca.com/en...ta-gen-118-cv/000090009010/000002000017000002


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 22, 2013)

El compañero V1K70R te ha dado una excelente opción, de hecho tendrás no uno sino dos transformadores con sus secundarios separados. Sólo comparten el positivo en el primario pero no te dará problema alguno.

compañero V1K70R  efectivamente ya es un clásico, pasé por alto esas bobinas por que cuando yo empecé en la electricidad automotriz solo había de "botella" con platinos, ja ja ja, ya estoy dinosaurio 

¡Saludos!


----------



## pigma (Jul 23, 2013)

Muchas gracias amigos, me sirven de mucho sus consejos. Y eso de "googlear" lo dije sin mala intencion, me referia a que si ponen en google bobina IC-19, aparecerian las imagenes, asi se podrian dar una idea de la bobina que estoy usando ahora. Gracias.

Bueno en cuanto a mi proyecto no es uno en especial, ando experimentando en alto voltaje, es por eso que requeria una bobina mas "fuerte" a la salida (mas amperaje).


----------



## nahu1996 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Kmt5 (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola, buenas noches, Estoy haciendo un osciloscopio y necesito un driver para flyback para producir 20kv de forma que pueda estar funcionando varias horas seguidas sin quemarse.



Aquí están los datos del crt que vo*Y* a usar: http://obsoletetellyemuseum.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/rex-zanussi-mod-m200b-chassis-bs157-3b_06.html


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 23, 2014)

Buenas a todos, les comento que hace tiempo vengo intentando hacer una fuente de alto voltaje con flyback, para una pequeña bobina tesla (en principio) pero también para muchos otros proyectos y pruebas de aislantes y efectos con plasma... de un tropiezo logro un resultado aceptable...
Resulta que estaba cambiando el TL494 y el 339 de la fuente cuando se me ocurrió cambiarlos por un 555 (que ya tenia funcionando (dentro de un tester roto con varios potenciometros y un Tr Horizontal jeje) la idea era disparar el transformador driver de los transistores de potencia (13007), conecte el 555 y sin darme cuenta un cable toco un lugar que no debía DIGO que SI debía! y los transistores comenzaron a conmutar y el flyback se disparo con una chispa gorda y blanca de unos 2 centímetros! y todo quedo funcionando así en total silencio durante unos segundos!! desconecte todo y mirando vi que los pulsos venían de la fuente AUXILIAR y 2 transistores que están cerquita del transformador driver de la plaqueta (les recuerdo que no tenia los integrados soldados)
la alimentación que estaba usando era un transformador de unos 60 volts 1 amperio en alterna(sin rectificar) directo al puente original de la fuente.
Arriba digo que el rendimiento es aceptable ya que el resultado (intensidad y voltaje a ojimetro) es muy  bueno... pero lo mas importante desde mi punto de vista es que trabaja FRÍO en realidad uno de los transistores calienta un poco mas, todas las pruebas las hice sin ventilación forzada, desde bobinando mi propio primario sobre el núcleo, hasta probar con varios flyback y el que uso ahora tiene un primario chico (60 volts) use un flyback Soni enorme con primario de 180 volts y el rendimiento es pobre pero incluso sin disipadores los transistores trabajan tibios con el, bobine con cable de 1mm sobre el núcleo unas 20 vueltas y la salida se disparo con un resultado mejor, pero los transistores calentaban, así que opte por el flyback pequeño y su primario original,creo que un flyback con bobinado de mayor voltaje seria apto para usar la plaqueta directamente desde los 220v, lo cual también seria mucho mas PELIGROSO un error y al hospital sin el dedo, o el corazón en linea, ni hablar de los bonitos fuegos artificiales que pueden detonarse si algo estaba mal al momento de enchufar todo... dejo unas fotos que tome con el celular, se ven feo pero sirven...
















Si alguien ya a puesto esta idea en funcionamiento me gustaría que comente las mejoras y optimizaciones que haya logrado, aunque desde mi punto de vista no queda mucho por mejorar... pero sacar la fuente extra que uso (la de 60 volts 1 amperio) seria un golazo ya que pesa como 10 kilos y la uso mas por aislamiento con la red (es de un viejo tv blanco y negro a lamparas philips :S  ) pero tampoco molesta mucho.
Saludos, soy todo oídos y buen finde largo para todos. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola caro shevchenko , ! congratulaciones ! , una mui buena idea para quien queres hacer MAT ( mucha alta tensión). Haora si le gusta el tema, te recomendo que mire ese sitio aca :  http://danyk.cz/index_en.html.
Seguramente es inpresionante.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola Daniel, mire un poco la pagina y parece muy interesante, la apunto y cuando tenga tiempo la miro completa, Gracias por el dato, Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 25, 2014)

Buenas noches, comento unos adelantos, despues de tratar  y tratar de mantener frio uno de los transistores 13007 que calentaba a los minutos su disipador no se podia tocar,
se me ocurrio cambiarlo por un 13009 y el problema se termino, quedo todo como un reloj, el transistor que saque tenia perdidas (algo normal cuando uno recicla algo que ya "no anda")
Otra cosa que use fue bobinar con alambre esmaltado (el mismo alambre del chopper de la atx) unas 30 vueltas...



... al alimentar la plaqueta, varias partes del flyback incluso el bobinado que le agregue (y el cual estaba sobre 3 vueltas de acetatos y una vuelta mas sobre el bobinado)  se rodeo de un color violeta generando un poco de olor a ozono... pero al aplicar una carga o hacer saltar la chispa desaparecia dicha "corona"  vamos bien! (espero que dure!  y seguia trabajando todo en frio!) queda mejorar el snuber original, y voy a agregar capasidad a los capacitores principales y comentare(debo foto)


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 29, 2014)

Dejo unas fotos, las ire adjuntando, intente media hora "pegar los links" correctamente y no funciono 
-Foto-0079.jpg- fuente de 60 volts sin rectificar (cables celestes),  plaqueta de fuente atx y el "pequeño" flyback Sony..
Voy a cambiar los capacitores principales y el que va en serie con el primario del flyback (es un 105k de 250 volts), ire combinando y vere que sale, saco foto de la "chispa" ahora y otra con cada combinacion si es que mejora claro...
-Foto-0079.jpg- Foto del "Fogonazo" entre GND y otro pin cercano (me arreglo los link anteriormente se merecia una imagen!)
-Foto-0004x.jpg- Aislacion del problema anterior, use silicona de la que se aplica en frio (que es ignífuga y aislante) aplique varias capas y funciono muy bien... (es usada para pegar vidrio entre otras cosas) mejoro mucho la corona que se generaba al estar "en vacio" (sin carga)
-Foto-0005y.jpg- Bobina sobre la ferrita, unas 30 vueltas, debajo tiene cinta aisladora (que hace poco y nada es mejor el teflón) acetato, bobinado y acetato...


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 29, 2014)

Bueno algunos resultados...
Con respecto al capacitor que va en serie al primario: si bajamos la capasidad no mejora nada, al contrario empeora mucho, pero si agregamos otro capacitor en paralelo (sumamos sus capacidades) mejora un poquito NO mucho... y la chispa se entrecorta un poco al "estirarla" agregue un inductor toroidal de pc (de esos chiquitos) y el funcionamiento fue mas "suabe" y silencioso no mejoro nada, tampoco empeoro, PERO al cabo una un minuto: el inductor estaba al ROJO VIVO (muy, muy caliente) transistores frios, con el cambio del transistor con perdidas volvi al disipador original, ocupa menos espacio y los cables largos que tenia antes en los transistores no son nada recomendados, ya que generan inductancias paracitas entre muchas otras desventajas)
ya creo que no hay mucho que mejorar sin hacer cambios enormes o totales, donde combiene mas armar todo desde cero.... el voltaje del cooler me complica un poco, ya que uso una resistencia de 3 watts para disipar los casi 80 volts del puente, hay otros voltajes pero son 3.3 y aun mas pequeños 
use un tendal de flyback (de tv y monitores) sus primarios son muy largos y el resultado era 2 milimetros de chispa, y si usaba un "secundario o feedback" (solo Dios sabe que seran..) mejoraba mucho pero los transistores comenzaban a calentar un poco y con el cooler andando a medias no es recomendable, bobinando sobre el nucleo SI mejoraba y mucho! ademas no se calentaba nada... 
Me queda: 
-Cambiar los capacitores principales por unos mejores (mas capacidad ya que su voltaje cae mucho al estar en funcionamiento) y tal vez el puente rectificador por uno mejor ...
-Meter el Flyback dentro de la caja y agregar un interruptor 
-Mejorar la alimentacion del cooler.


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 19, 2014)

Buenas gente estaba por crear otro tema cuando supuse que era mejor agregarlo aca, este circuito practicamente no lo arme, solo le saque cosas, es de la fuente de un monitor que no andaba, el integrado que dispara el transistor es el uc3842, lo alimento con una fuente lineal que tiene varios voltajes,uso una de 28 volts y ni un amper para  el integrado, y una de +30,0,-30 usada desde sus extremos obtengo cerca de 70volts, las 2 "tensiones" son individuales en el transformador y comparten el negativo en la plaquetita (asi es de "fabrica") funciona tambien con 2 transformadores individuales o uno solo de 24vcd con los dos positivos juntos (el del integrado y el que va directo al colector del transistor) prove con transistores horizontales (obtenia una chispa aun mas larga) y funciona practicamente con cualquier cosa que le conecte, pero algunas como el tr horizontal, hacia que el uc3842 calentara poco a poco 
Lo que yo hice fue:
Sacar el puente rectificador y capacitor defiltrado (uno grandote de 400v 120µf)
cortar el pcb dejando el integrado, el transistor y solo la parte del "primario/s terciario y auxiliar
Saque el optocoplador y ya casi esta, solo queda por buscar el "pin" 7 del integrado que es desde donde se lo alimenta "+vcc"  (con 12v no me funciono  ) y ahi van unas resistencias que son para el "arranque" del integrado que vienen desde los 310volts del capacitor grande, desde ahi lo alimentaremos (ya sin las resistencias) 
el transistor que ya trae viene genial! suele ser de unos 600v 10a y el datasheet dice ser "bueno" para cargas inductivas
vasta con desoldar todo lo que ya sabemos que no vamos a usar, detectar cual es el primario (el cual esta conectado al (+) del capacitor y al colector del transistor,) y emisor a (-) por medio de una resistencia enorme y el "otro" que nos queda es el auxiliar, ya sacado junto con el transformador y quedan esos pines sin nada.
conviene usar esa parte del + en la plaqueta y no alimentar directamente el flyback con el + de la fuente por que ahi hay un "snubber" y eso cuida el transistor, se puede hacer perforaciones al costadito de las soldaduras de las patitas del transistor que trae, si vamos a usar otro transistor mas grande!
TODO consume un amper o poco mas, lo cual me gusto mucho y se puede usar mucho tiempo por que nada calienta! incluso el disipador y cooler que use yo estan de mas...
dejo unas fotos! veran que al ir provando arranca! y es un driver muy bueno mejor que un 555  y totempole (par de transistores: uno pnp y otro npn y luego el transistor conmutador) y buena relacion de alto voltaje/consumo. 
Veran que agrege 2 potenciometros (uno de 5K para el powerlimitset y 22k para frecuencia esto no es necesario!) con ellos cambio la frecuencia y el "power limit" donde puede trabajar con una chispita minuscula o a maxima potencia.
Se puede subir tanto la frecuencia que el rayito no hace ruido!! repito pueden no agregar los potenciometros y funciona a la primera! pueden guiarse por el esquema que adjunto para saber dichos pines (freciencia y power limit set) solo hay que desoldar una resistencia en cada caso y soldar ahi el potenciometro! 
Si no sabemos cuales son los pines del flyback basta con hacer uno, sobre el nucleo (unas 40 vueltas) y cuando todo ande, desoldamos eso y vamos probando al azar entre los pines del flyback, y el que mejor ande, lo usamos! siempre tendran mejor rendimiento por estar mas cerca del bobinado secundario.. lo que si agregue en el pcb es un *puentesito con un cable entre pines 2 y 5!!!*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 19, 2014)

te quedo de maravilla, aunque el *fly-back* tengas mas fuga el fondo de la nación  el mosfet se lo colocaste tu y las resistencia de *denage* de donde las sacaste ????


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 20, 2014)

El mosfet termine dejando el que traia, ya que los demas me calentaban el "3842" y con resistencias en la base no arreglaba mucho y decaia aun mas la salida, supongo que por la "capasidad" del compuerta... sigo queriendo poner un transistor horizontal  u.u  las resistencias tambien son las que tenia! las acomode cerca del cooler ya que calientan un poco.
El flyback... todo un tema, SI tenia muchas fugas! lo que hice fue: sacar el nucleo y raspar/lijar los restos de pegamento del interior...



una vez todo limpio, quedaba un "espacio" entre el nucleo y el "carretel" para ver si estaba fisurado lo que hise fue poner un pequeño papel al rededor del nucleo y armarlo, al ponerlo a andar las fugas seguian llendo hacia la ferrita... saque el papel y mire si estaba con "marquitas" de la fuga y no habia nada, asi que supuse que el aislamiento que trae de fabrica no alcanzaba, rearme todo y para rellenar ese "espacio" entre nucleo y carretel, agregue otra vez papel, pero mojado en aceite!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 20, 2014)

y funciono el papel con aceite


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 20, 2014)

el gap lo hice con 3 cintas aisladoras una sobre la otra cortada en circulitos, ya con eso mejoro mucho! afregue silicona de la que se aplica en frio sobre los pines que no usaba y mas que nada sobre GND  los doble para alerjarlos entre si y luego fui agregando capas, increible pero si dejo los cables de salida lejos, no hay ni la mas minima fuga en los pines! tambien agregue silicona arriba en la parte "carretel/nucleo" ese flyback es sin condensador interno, es de hierro el pobre 



sisi el papel con aciete hiso milagros! use aceite comun de girasol "la que es de cocina" los capacitores de microondas tienen un aceite supongo que MUChO mejor, tiene olor feo pero si al final sellamos abajo y arriba ademas de no salir olor tampoco se va a cecar con el tiempo...
ahora le agregue un zocalo al uc3842 ya que tenia unos 6 mas de esos.... podes creer que solo andaba 1!! bueno el que anda es de motorolla!


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 20, 2014)

alguien logro algo aceptable con el 555 sin hacer huevos fritos con el transistor jajaja, estoy probando varios... el del 2n/tip 3055, el que tiene un 2n2222, el que tiene salida "totempole" pero el transistor horizontal (y el que pruebe calienta mucho) y sino calienta la chispa es minuscula... voy a probarlos cambiando los flybacks que fue lo unico que no cambie, he visto buenos resultados con el amigo 555... uso una fuente atx sin modificar, si bien los 12v son casi pocos...



... para el 555 son suficientes y usar MAS para en transistor no se... si ya calienta con 12v... creo casi seguro que ademas de exitarlo correctamente, hay que apagarlo aun MEJOR y como mucho agregar unas resistencias en Emisor (que va a "masa" gnd..) y un snubber cosa que si ya agregue y no mejoro en nada notable (tampoco fue calculado, fue al "tanteo")  bueno a seguir buscando de mi parte...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2014)

tu problema esta en que con el *transistor* no vas a conseguir nada violento hasta que no comiences a usar *mosfet* no hay *driver* que te sirva eso y que comiences a elevar la tensión de trabajo 

saludos Atte *SSTC*


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola SSTC si me di cuenta que con los mosfets es la "onda" mi capricho venia por el echo de que un tv usa un tr horizontal! recien HOY logre hacer andar mucho mejor un transistor horizontal con uc3842 (agregue una resistencia de 100  y 2watts en la base -con eso dejo de calentar transistor y el 3842- y la resistencia de emisor "que va a gnd" uso de 1  y 2 watts  incluso otra en paralelo en algunos casos ayuda) recien ahora puedo ir subiendo el voltaje! hoy hago pruevas a mayor voltaje



en cualquier caso, desueldo el transistor, coloco un irf634a  o k2545 y mejora muuucho! al ir cambiando de frecuencia e intencidad desde los potenciometros trabaja mas suave...
_agrego otra cosa, encontre un "pedaso" (literalmente) de plaqueta que tenia un ka3842, la recorte y desolde lo que no iba a usar, solde unos cables para alimentar y 2 para el flyback... y arranco a la primera!!! no tenia el mosfet eso si.. (encontre uno en un televisor) y 2 flyback (todo en el mismo contenedor jaja)


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 27, 2014)

"la reciclada" si bien no la encontre completa, funciono sin problemas! solo tuve que hacer un puente del + del capacitor principal, al + del integrado e igual con el negativo (el cual estaba cortado) me queda recortarlo (con la amoladora y un disco abrasivo que queda parejo, las pistas se pueden despegar o usar un disco "flat" es el que tiene como lijas interpuestas... 
si bien el 3842 funciono muy bien voy a ver si otros integrados andan tan bien... tengo que leer sus oja de datos y ponerme a armar algo si es que sirve... cuando vea algo mas violento que un roger hago una pelicula 
saludos!



En la frecuencia maxima, el flyback sin nucleo,tira un arquito de unos 7mm 
cuando vaya a la electronica (el lunes con suerte) voy a recorrer y a comprar algunos uc3842, unas puntas del soldador, tal vez un soldador chiquito "cautin" de 50 o 70 watts que no tengo jeje y vere que mosfets hay, puedes recomendarme alguno! yo pienso elegir alguno de 10a y 600v es la primera vez que voy a comprar un mosfet, igbt no venden/tienen... tengo que reciclar un proboard que tengo por ahi con un 555, levantar el esquema del 3842 con los componentes minimos y hacerlo andar ahi, en el protoboar no me anduvo!! error mio seguro.. si funciona... otro driver mas para la coleccion!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 27, 2014)

compra te el soldador común de 40W y como recomendarte usa lo que están en la placas de Monitor sino compra un *IRFP240* aunque con el precio con que encuentres los *IRF640* de monitores son mas que bueno...

yo como recomendación te digo que compre chatarra electrónica y de ahí saques para tus proyectos porque ... 

fácil, la gente tira los monitores por uno delgado, delgado _(no voy a entrar en detalle pero conozco demasiado bien esa temática)_.. y hay aprovechamos nosotros que sabemos que tiene dentro y te sale mucho mas barato que ir a la tienda por 8 componentes estas garpando 50 pesos  entonces porque no sacar provecho de tal detalle. El otro punto es que vas a llevarlo al limite al componente por lo tanto interpreto que un componente genérico (porque es lo que vas a encontrar en las tienda) no se puede llamar agresivo...

saludos Atte *SSTC*

posdata: yo compre una fotocopiadora rota sin arreglo y la fuente switch que traia :babear: (me agrada la placa de monitor que cortaste  )


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 27, 2014)

Estaba en eso!! justamente por tal motivo casi no voy a la electronica... te comento que encontre en mis tesoros jeje ahi va:
unos 3  IRF630MFP. N-CHANNEL 200V - 0.35Ω - 9A TO-220. MESH OVERLAY™ MOSFET s. TYPICAL RDS(on) = 0.35 Ω.
unos 2 FQPF10N20C 200V N-Channel MOSFET General Description Features These N-Channel enhancement mode power field effect • 9.5A
unos 3 B857(TRANS) NTE Equvilent NTE55 TRANISTOR- PNP 150V 8A TO-220 HI-FREQUENCY DRIVER
N - CANAL 200V - 0.35W - 9A - Mosfet del RECUBRIMIENTo
MOSFETs De la Energía De 9A/De 200V/0,400 Ohmios
y un FQP630. 200V N Channel MOSFET 5 a y 36 A pulse.. 
es lo que normalmente hago, resiclar!! gasto muy poco para armar algun juguete o herramienta!! llego a mis manos un tv que intenta prender y "parpadea" pero no prende y no se llega a ver nada en la pantalla (estaba tirado en una plaza ...) y un equipo de musica jvc de 2000 watts pmpo con la etapa amplificadora y fuente separada de lo demas, a ver si sale andando algo je tambien iba a la basura  en la reciclada reencontre varios flybacks y disipadores (me compre un desoldador, reciclo hasta el ESTAÑO que esta 180 pesos unos 25 dolares...los 250 gramos, tengo que comprar resina eso si je) pero suelo arreglarmelas con los monitores y cpus que tiran seguido, ademas de tvs, armo unos pateadores para cercas con Flyback a unos 5volts y los vendo para las chacras o privados con cercas electricas...  tambien reciclo el alambre magneto de las bobinas de desmagnetizacion de tvs y monitores... los reles, inductores, nucleos de ferrita etc etc hoy encontre (buscando mosgets) un transformador tipo "casoleta" esos redontitos ahi te subo una foto! es miniatura 



Lo que encontre...  y el nucleo tipo cazoleta, no tengo idea como se llama en realidad  pero viene bobinado como para el uso que le quiereo dar (elevador de voltaje) tipo flyback como tiene el primario arriba puedo hacerle un feedback sin problema! los coolers y dicipadores de pc los tenia por ahi...vienen al caso, las primeras pruebas a 90 volts el mosfet se calentaba mucho asi que uso un disipador grande ahora, ahi subo una foto de como funciona... (hace temblar lo que dije del RoYer... cerca pero un RoYer solo entibia  jeje)


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 28, 2014)

queme el ultimo uc3842 que me quedaba y como demore en darme cuenta seguro un par de mosfets   hoy compro algunos, busque en las plaquetas y ya los habia sacado a todos jeje encontre 2 irfp250n y algunos mje13007/8 cuanddo se pone en corto el mosfet mata el uc3842 tal vez se lo puede proteger... o bien usando una alimentacion de unos pocos ma. para el integrado... el rato que funciono  fue agresivo si jeje el arco era blanco y gordito  ademas no cambie las resistencias que van a gnd... :/


----------



## shevchenko (May 1, 2014)

Buenas noches! ya tengo los uc3842 y tambien unos ka3842  les cuento que queme casi todos los mosfets que tenia (unos 6 mate!) cuando fallo el ic... y como casi no me quedaban mosfets me puse a buscar y encontre la plaqueta de una luz xenon de moto que un amigo mecanico me regalo por que "nadie las arregla" salen caras encima... yo la arregle ya que solo tenia una perdida en la bobinita y el circuito se apagaba! como no le doy uso termine de sacarle la goma aislante...
y desolde practicamente todo! encontre en ella 4 mosfets de 600v 9 a que me vienen muy bien, 2 mosfets.... de 60v 30a  :O  y un irfz casi igual, un descargador de gas de 600v (la primera vez que veo uno jajaja) y bueno una bobinita tipo flyback capacitores de 900v y muuuchos componentes sin datos.... un transformador de ferrita  etc, etc! una fuente de componentes MUY BUENA! a tenerla en cuenta cuando vamos a un taller! hoy encontre en un container un equipo de musica aiwa, solo rescate su fuente
transistores del amplificador y el lacer de la compactera con su carril.. (la costumbre de salir con el destornillador en el bolsillo) mi acompañante estudia ingenieria en electronica asi que nos entendemos 
ya deje andando el uc3842, un mosfet y el flyback me queda probar con los 90v de alimentacion para el flyback  la fuente que encontre podria sumarme unos 50v  mas sin perder la aislacion con la red! feriado productivo jeje Feliz dia todos, el finde les comento el progreso!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shevchenko (May 2, 2014)

bonitos bonitos  mi viejo Royer, aun lo tengo ahi armado aereo, con irfp250n (200v 50a creo) con un flyback de microondas de los modernos, para quemar cosas... y derretir metal con el pequeño arco que no se puede mirar jeje cuando uso un flyback de tv, uso uno muy viejo dentro de un frasco "aislado" con aceite y un bobinado de 6+6 con cable de 2mm al conectarlo la electricidad se "irradia" del + hacia el aire  y ese arco si que es largo, unos 6 centimetros y gordito...
asi lo arme, asi quedo y asi funciona hace mas de un año... le he conectado de todo, he fogueado flybacks y nunca se quejo, y eso que no tiene los capacitores de drain a masa (esos del 1% de C1) funciona hasta con 5 volts  y con un transformador de 70 volts es lo maximo que he usado, el voltage cae hasta 50!! y es un transformador enorme (era de un tv a lamparas esos tipo mueble) 
Bien por el zvs  
mañana me hago un tiempito para subir fotos del zvs andando con un flyback de tv y otras del uc3842 con mosfet, usando la misma fuente! no se puede competir contra un royer claro esta! ni el voltaje de salida ni rendimiento, es una montaña de virtudes que para otros circuitos son catastrofes...


----------



## shevchenko (May 3, 2014)

Las dos primeras son con un flyback de microondas (o transformador de ferrita de microondas) tiene un primario de 20 vueltas, son como 30 alambres juntas sin trenzar. tiene toma central y el secundario es el original, viene bobinado en 2 "rodajas" con 3 alambres en paralelo.
el arco es cortito en las 3 primeras fotos uso una fuente de pc, comun sin modificaciones.
La ultima imagen es con una fuente lineal de 70/80 volts y con suerte 3 amper... dicho transformador apenas entra en la caja de una atx, el cooler queda por fuera jeje y el transformador acostado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2014)

Hola *shevchenko*

Es aceite de cocina la que esta en el frasco ???

80V 3A... *240Watts*


----------



## shevchenko (May 3, 2014)

sisi aceite de girasol, funciona bien, ya que fuera del aceite la chispa hace un "rastreo" corre por fuera del cable a la tapa, y de ahi sube por el otro cable (gnd) y en un momento lo quemo, he hiso un orificio en el cable !!! asi que tuve que poner en esa parte un pedaso del "chupete" del flyback ( lo coloque donde entra el cable al frasco,  recorte el chupete y deje solo la parte donde entra el cable al chupete)... quedo digamos.... un tubo (cilindro) de unos 3 centimetros y reforce esa parte contra la lata de la tapa... es mejor una tapa plastica!! y de negativo (gnd) use el cable de alta, de otro flyback...
La fuente tiene un puente de 9 amper, y filtro con 5.000 uf (sacado tambien de ese tv a lamparas) el tester/polimero me tira picos muy altos ( 7, 12a!!)cuando "estiro" el arco, el cual salta desde unos 4 centimetros y desde ahi se vuelve loco  ademas solo deberia medir maximo 10a... y yo supongo que semejante transformador "deberia" dar 3a pico" ojo en ese detalle!
dejo 2 fotos del uc3842  siento que el flyback esta al limite! la corona es muy grande, lastima no salga en las fotos 
el aceite ademas de aislar, tambien enfria un poco...


----------



## shevchenko (May 17, 2014)

un video (comprimido en zip) mande al cielo ese flyback, el mosfet y uc3842 (se puso en corto el primario del flyback) estaba usando 18 volts 1.2 amper, mosfet k2645, luego de que el primario del flyback se ponga en corto, las resistencias de 1 Ω (2 en paralelo) conectadas a emisor se quemaron y con ellas todo lo demas, cambiado el uc3842, las resistencias y el mosfet arranco nuevamente, en esa prueva conecte el condensador de alto volge de dicho flyback asi que lo que se ve es una descarga capacitiva en baja frecuencia el uc estaba trabajando muy cerca del maximo de su frecuencia, solo fui aumentando el "power limit set" para ir aumentando la salida... nada mal he! 
levante el esquema de una fuente con uc, y al resoldar los componentes no andaba mucha confucion no puede haber solo eran 4 resistencias!! voy a tratar de hacer andar esa plaqueta que es la que "mejor" andaba... asi subo el esquemita

y muy de ultima ese que explote en el video, que si bien le tengo idea. Funciona...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2014)

Sip conseguiste los 4Cm de arco con el *mosfet*  Me olvide de decirte que se te iba a quemar todo yo llegue a eso y también se quemo, voy a ver si lo encuentro entre las cosas. El arco era de 6Cm un poco mas del que llegaste al final. Antes que se quemara, el sonido es escalofriante y hermoso  

Muy buen video y genial alcanze vala la pena mandar *mil transistores al infierno* por conseguir tremendo arco  

​


----------



## shevchenko (May 17, 2014)

me duelen mas los uc3842  que por desguaze no los consigo mucho y me los estan facturando $6 y ya no tienen ahi, y $10 donde si tienen!   mosfets tengo muchos y aun mas transistores horizontales, ahora estoy viendo/quemando/rompiendo  una mezcla de ne555 y una ATX, uso el transistor de la fuente auxiliar para conmutar el transfirmador driver de los 13007 funciona "bien bien" pero es un arco mas gordo que largo! el flyback que use en el video fue el mas feo que tenia jeje mas bien los suelo "cuidar" solo que ya son peste! (tengo unos 8) los que mejor me funcionaron fueron los de monitores y con la frecuencia bien alta andan barbaro! estoy haciendo un rejunte de capacitores de 2 y 3 kv para armar un banco con varios en serie/paralelo para una pequeña bobinita tesla, que con el uc y un flyback va a ser pequeña en tamaño pero de buenos arcos (ya hice una con flyback) bobina secundaria de unos 18 cm. con una "leyden" como capacitor y funciono muy lindo! con un uc3842, flyback de monitor, banco de capacitores... me intriga mucho, el echo de poder variar tanto la frecuencia y el "poder" si a eso le sumas la velocidad del rotor y distancia del "gap" .... despues cuelgo un video del Royer! ahora si, con el royer no se "cargan" las leyden  y los capacitores de altovoltaje tampoco  tal vez hago algo mal en eso...



Papá Royer, EL circuito para el flyback   jeje les dejo el esquema de pasada! ya me estan dando ganas de ponerlo en un pcb al pobre, (ya tiene un año asi aereo) viene de la epoca de las lamparas! creo que no necesita precentacion  el esquema que uso en el video es casi igual, solo que de inductor uso un transformador comun (esos de 220v a 12v medio amper rebobinado) usé un alambre grueso de 1 mm unas 30 vueltas, lo otro que cambie fue el condensador de 0.68 µF 250v uso 4 de 400v 1µF cada uno... el flyback aislado en aceite de girasol, una fuente antigua que da unos 79.5 volts y unos 2 o 3 amper (no los puedo medir bien tal vez uno ...) el que logra cargar una leyden con este circuito, que pase el dato!! (los de acetatos y los de tv explotan, se prenden fuego y hacen todo tipo de cosas interesantes jejeje)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2014)

jejeje ese es mi *ROYER*  en cuanto a *la peste* yo tengo como 200 no se perdí la cuenta son muchísimos lo que te puedo pasar es una royer diferente que se arma con los *IRF630* es muy fácil YO lo tengo en fabricación, pero la información es 100% segura y se que me va a funcionar si sigo los pasos, es de unos chicos franceses  después corrijo el diagrama y lo subo por si te interesa o para los demás.* "La idea es siempre compartir" *

saludos, me guto la chispota de royer jejeje


----------



## shevchenko (May 17, 2014)

jeje sisi me interesa! se que hay un royer con mosfets, otro que usa un bobinado sin toma central (pero que exige mucho a los choques) y otro que no encontre el esquema solo la descripcion, un royer que usa una fuentecita de 12v para los gates/bases y toma la corriente directo de red (rectificada) pero bueno hay que ver su costo,  voy a intentar otra vez con tr horizontales (si logro levantar el circuito y aislarlo de lo demas)  voy a armar uno de un tv... que usaba 2 tr horizontales tal vez pushp



pushpull creo y dicho driver me dejo con la boca abierta cuando funciono! o bien buscar un esquema pushpull para tr horizontales pero con transformador driver y oscilador o bien usar el 555 y un mosfet ya que los trh tambien son peste y baratos, vendria bien un "flyback driver" de este tipo... yo lo vi andar "en el tele" y me gusto! estoy por usar el tl494 pero lo veo como a un 555 :/ (ya que son peste tambien e incorporarlo viene al pelo para encarar una fuente conmutada decente) saludos!


----------



## shevchenko (May 23, 2014)

Buenas tardes gente
Les comento que monte el 555 con un solo potenciometro (el de frecuencia de unos 15k Oms) para el gate del mosfet use una resistencia de 550 Oms y en el Drain "entre" con un diodo ultra rapido de 900v 3a (que viene desde el flyback) y con 12 volts saque unos 2.5 centimeros de arco, sin que se caliente demasido el Fet  use un k2645 funciono muy bien a la primera, intente disparar con el un transformador driver para la base del transistor y de el salian como 500volts


----------



## slacker (May 23, 2014)

Buenas noches...
Tengo una dura acerca de esto, quisiera armar el zvs y tengo estos dos flybacks, aparte de todos los comunes de tv a color y quisiera saber con cual quedaría mejor? es que no quiero 'freir' nada de los componentes, esos MOSFETS están caritos .. adjunto las fotos de los dos mejores candidados que conseguí, gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 24, 2014)

slacker dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> Tengo una dura acerca de esto, quisiera armar el zvs y tengo estos dos flybacks, aparte de todos los comunes de tv a color y quisiera saber con cual quedaría mejor?









ΔΔΔ*usa este *ΔΔΔ



pero no te preocupes si lo usas bien el que se va a quemar y machucar es el flyback el ZVS no sufre daño alguno.

saludos


----------



## slacker (May 24, 2014)

Jajajaja se me pasó esa, bueno gracias cualquier adelanto subo fotos...


----------



## shevchenko (May 24, 2014)

Es verdad, teme por tu flyback, no por el zvs! si no te molesta que el flyback este siempre todo "pringado" ponlo dentro de un frasco con aceite aislante (aceite de cocina funciona) el frasco puede ser de plastico o vidrio, aunque con 12 hasta unos 30 volts no hay drama, podes hasta poner de a 2 flyback juntos (con sus nucleos juntos, envueltos a la vez con el "primario" 5+5 o 6+6) y con solo 12 volts obtenes una salida muy respetable sin sobrecargar los mosfets! se simetrico al soldar todo!


----------



## shevchenko (May 25, 2014)

en la placa del otro flyback "menos mejor" no tenes un par de mosfets iguales? o trae uno solo? si anda te queda comprar solo un mosfet y si trae un par ninguno!!! yo arme con los componentes de una fuente de un microondas (de esos modernos de fuente conmutada) funciono muy bien eran igbts de 600 o 900v y unos 10amper cada uno, revente todo poniendo un primario de 4+4 no voy a mentir los segundos que duro... VALIO LA PENA! jeje
A veces, si se busca bien, no hay que comprar nada! suerte y fotos!


----------



## slacker (May 27, 2014)

Bueno me esta desesperando, y aun no logro hacer que funcione... lo voy a montar aereo a ver, lo hice todo en un pcb


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 28, 2014)

slacker dijo:


> Bueno me esta desesperando, y aun no logro hacer que funcione... lo voy a montar aereo a ver, lo hice todo en un pcb



sacale una foto o dibuja un croqui de lo que hiciste para que te podamos ayudar 

Saludos


----------



## slacker (May 28, 2014)

Bueno, este es el primer PCB que intento hacer yo mismo y esta hecho un desastre pero ahí va



Ehm volví ya funciona pero tuve que utilizar otro flyback el de microondas nunca me andó


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 28, 2014)

slacker dijo:


> Bueno, este es el primer PCB que intento hacer yo mismo y esta hecho un desastre pero ahí va



eso no es un flyback 

eso es un *chopper* o filtro de linea no se de donde lo sacaste



tiene que hacer por lo menos un chispaso 


Si seguiste a pies el *royer* o sea este circuito






Hiciste bien las vueltas de 6+6.

La fuente de alimentación es la  correcta. _(uno de los mayores problema)_

Los diodos son realmente rápidos.

Los zener son de por lo menos un watts._(si son de baja potencia no dura ni la primera onda)_

El circuito tiene que ser lo mas simétrico posible.


----------



## slacker (May 28, 2014)

Ok estoy empezando con esto de la electrónica, con el flyback de tv me anduvo bien. voy a puentear ese y te aviso, y lo saqué de un Inversor de Microondas, por la parte detrás de la foto esta donde es el otro devanado


----------



## jorger (May 28, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> eso no es un flyback
> 
> eso es un *chopper* o filtro de linea no se de donde lo sacaste
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 111151


Nop, no es un filtro de línea. Es un trafo de At de un microondas. Los más modernos usan uno como ese, con núcleo de ferrita y electrónica dedicada. Como los flybacks de TV pero a lo bestia.
Hace mucho tiempo que no me paso por aquí, veo que el hilo sigue vivo y con post de verdad que interesantes 
Por falta de tiempo casi no puedo seguir dedicándome a estos ''enredos''. Lo retomaré cuando pueda.
Saludos compis !


----------



## slacker (May 28, 2014)

El único problema con ese del microondas en que no saca arcos de mas de 1mm , creo que necesito mas voltaje en la alimentación


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 28, 2014)

jorger dijo:


> Nop, no es un filtro de línea. Es un trafo de At de un microondas. Los más modernos usan uno como ese, con núcleo de ferrita y electrónica dedicada. Como los flybacks de TV pero a lo bestia.



 YA QUEDO CLARO



slacker dijo:


> Ok estoy empezando con esto de la electrónica, con el flyback de tv me anduvo bien. voy a puentear ese y te aviso, y lo saqué de un Inversor de Microondas, por la parte detrás de la foto esta donde es el otro devanado












slacker dijo:


> El único problema con ese del microondas en que no saca arcos de mas de 1mm , creo que necesito mas voltaje en la alimentación



Y no le vas a sacar mas porque la relación es mucho menor que la de un flyback lo que podes usar es una bocha de auto, esa arquean eso si ponela en aceite


----------



## slacker (May 28, 2014)

Lo bueno, es que es completamente "desarmable" sería cuestión de ponerse a modificarlo


----------



## shevchenko (May 30, 2014)

viste que ese trafo de microondas tiene un primario muy grueso de unas 20 vueltas? yo lo que hice fue sacarlo, al medio de semejante cable le solde la "toma central" y revoviné coloque el centro con la soldadura que hice y comence una vuelta con una punta (hacia un lado) y una vuelta con la otra punta hacia el otro lado! el arco es corto, pero tiene mucho amperaje este finde hago un video de el, anda peligrosamente bien! el arco tiene como mucho 1centimetro! capas si se revovina el primario 6+6..



no te podes "pasar" de voltaje ya que no traen el aislamiento... un flyback comun de tv viene mejor para esas cosas o como vos decis, para rebovinar y hacer un trafo para otra cosa (si no me equivoco ese nucleo es de muuchos watts) te sirvieron los transistores de la "moderna" fuente de microondas?? yo creo que hasta saque todas las resistencias de esa placa jeje menos los zeners que los compre de 12v y 1 watt o mas no me acuerdo (son grandes si)


----------



## shevchenko (May 30, 2014)

a todo esto, te quedo muy bien el montaje! no te olvides del disipador!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 30, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> a todo esto, te quedo muy bien el montaje! no te olvides del disipador!



importante, pero el mio nunca uso *disipador*


----------



## shevchenko (May 30, 2014)

el mio lo tiene de adorno jaja (es aereo) el disipador es la base estructural de todo el circuito! ademas da algo de estetica!  pero si... es casi al pepe! si muere un mosfet, muere frio y por sobre voltaje  este finde le hago un pcb! (ya se lo merece (le hice al uc3842 por que al royer no?)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 30, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> el mio lo tiene de adorno jaja (es aereo) el disipador es la base estructural de todo el circuito! ademas da algo de estetica!  pero si... es casi al pepe! si muere un mosfet, muere frio y por sobre voltaje  este finde le hago un pcb! (ya se lo merece (le hice al uc3842 por que al royer no?)



Si es como que la gente confunde los tanto, pero un poquito de disipación necesita 


Después tienes que tratar de *dibujar un croqui* del circuito para que se puede recrea me imagino que va a ser un trabajo monumental porque estamos hablando de varios componentes



Saludo


----------



## shevchenko (May 30, 2014)

Si mal no recuerdo, escuche por ahi que si usaba un yugo de un trc como inductor el Royer tenia mas amperaje para "empujar" bueno encontre uno pequeño de un monitor, le saque un poco de plasticos y le enrolle unos 2metros de cable comun de 1.5mm .... de pasada acorte conecciones, hice soldaduras mas gruesas y parejas en el circuito, lo conecte, salio un arco y bum! el fusible (de 5a!!) bueno sin mas remedio desolde el fusible y solde el cable directo (estaba usando un flyback de tv es mounstruoso jeje) conecte el Flyback de microondas y bueno salio eso, aun estoy medio ciego  nada mal he!
Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko (May 30, 2014)

ka3842, recien me entero que se puede conmutar mas de un mosfet al mismo tiempo... tengo que ver como anda eso jeje, los 2montajes que hice fue con pcb reciclado, y depistas: cablesitos estañados y para las conecciones exigentes cables estañados, todo sacado de monitores, menos el dicipador/cooler que son del micro de un pc...ellos aseguran una maxima refrigeracion, y dan algo de estetica jeje, en la cajita empuja aire fresco hacia dentro y sale pasando por las resistencias de drenador que calientan un poco... en una no use potenciometros (regule con potenciometro un buen punto de funcionamiento y busque resistencias del valor que marcaba el potenciometro y reemplace) en otro solo deje el pote de frecuencia y al sacar el de "power limit set" el integrado funciona al maximo  han estado mas de 10 minutos sin parar y gracias al cooler... todo frio! se ven los cables que van al flyback, y otros 3 que son GND, Positivo del integrado y el "positivo" del mosfet, si se ponen juntos estos ultimos funciona desde unos 18v y muy bien, el integrado y cooler estan juntos este ultimo con una resistencia: funciona a unos 15 volts


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2014)

hay una resistencia de *51Ω * debajo del PCB ¿Que va? desde el *UC4832* al *Mosfet* 

​


			
				SSTC dijo:
			
		

> hay una resistencia de *51Ω * debajo del PCB ¿Que va? desde el *UC3842* al *Mosfet*



Esa resistencia de 51 (verde, marron, negra, dorada) hay a montones en lo monitores 

saludos Atte *SSTC *

posdata: Déjame saludarte por tu gran trabajo y aporte al tema


----------



## shevchenko (May 31, 2014)

Es la de "senso" del pin3-Source! (si no le erro) ahora puse una de 1kΩ y no hay cambio.... estoy metiendo la pata??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> Es la de "senso" del pin3-Source! (si no le erro) ahora puse una de 1kΩ y no hay cambio.... estoy metiendo la pata??



Sensor de intensidad (*Isense*) en el diagrama dice 470Ω en la placa esta 51Ω y tu dices que es 1KΩ


----------



## shevchenko (May 31, 2014)

Nono Sr. yo lo saludo a usted   uso una resistencia un poco grande para el Gate: 50Ω y uso mas resistencias en Source para "compensar" la  salida jeje asi puedo poner hasta un transistor y el uc3842 no es el que sufre, y si se pone en corto, da unos segundos para desconectar y salvar todo! tenia ganas de armar con un "rele" que conmute un primario de 2 espiras con 12v (sobre el nucleo del flyback) y un auxiliar tambien sobre el nucleo y que cuando en el se generen los 18 o 20v el rele deja de "conmutar" ya que el uc3842 ya estaria alimentado por los propios pulsos que genera en el primario del flyback (y que el auxiliar "recoje" para alimentarlo, seria una mejor manera de regularlo, ya que si hay algo mal, la alimentacion se corta instantanea mente y se salva todo (en caso que se queme el mosfet o flyback) espero se entienda la idea.... tambien hay otros integrados tentadores y son communes como el ka2s8080  o el dp104c son como "transistores" pero de 5 patas y con mosfets integrados, tentadores  
Saludos!!

funciona con casi cualquier resistencia jajaja si no pones nada, no funciona 



en la placa estaba de 51Ω, la cambie por que preguntaste, y llegue a poner una de 1kΩ y funciona igual jeje la de 470Ω tambien funciona y deje AHORA la de 1kΩ (me gustaron mas sus colores jaja)  hay que calcularla segun el voltaje que se va a usar si no me equivoco... yo uso voltajes muy variados, pongo en serie otras fuentes o fuente/bateria y cosas raras, FUNCIONA es el unico componente que puede variar un poco, el uc3842 es muy quisquilloso con todo lo demas, el capasitor de frecuencia "Ct" de 2.2uF recorre frecuencias mas bien altas con un pote de 15kΩ  se recorre una variedad muy alta de frecuencia!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> tenia ganas de armar con un "rele" que conmute un primario de 2 espiras con 12v (sobre el nucleo del flyback) y un auxiliar tambien sobre el nucleo y que cuando en el se generen los 18 o 20v el rele deja de "conmutar" ya que el uc3842 ya estaria alimentado por los propios pulsos que genera en el primario del flyback (y que el auxiliar "recoje" para alimentarlo, seria una mejor manera de regularlo, ya que si hay algo mal, la alimentacion se corta instantáneamente y se salva todo (en caso que se queme el mosfet o flyback) espero se entienda la idea....



Como entender entiendo 

peroooo, mira si lo que haces es un arco o SI arqueas el *flyback* esto absorbe la energía del núcleo porque de alguna manera es un corto esto afectaría la alimentación del *UC3842*


----------



## shevchenko (May 31, 2014)

aa mira, asi que no combiene :/ lo que voy a hacer ahora es revovinar un transformador de celular (De los viejos con 2 bobinados y chapitas EI para obtener unos 18v aislados ycon poca intensidad, ya que me ha pasado que de alguna manera pasó la alimentacion del mosfet (80v) a los 18v del uc, quemando el uc y su cooler...voy a usar diodos para evitar ese "retroseso" (tambien quemo el cooler de la fuente que estaba conectado a esos 18v) todo un drama :/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> aa mira, asi que no combiene :/ lo que voy a hacer ahora es revovinar un transformador de celular (De los viejos con 2 bobinados y chapitas EI para obtener unos 18v aislados ycon poca intensidad, ya que me ha pasado que de alguna manera pasó la alimentacion del mosfet (80v) a los 18v del uc, quemando el uc y su cooler...voy a usar diodos para evitar ese "retroseso" (tambien quemo el cooler de la fuente que estaba conectado a esos 18v) todo un drama :/



búscate un televisor viejito traen un transformadorcito que son de 220/35Vac, pero después tiene todas las etapas incluso el regulador a 12Volts sera cuestión de agregar una que regule la etapa a 18V y lo tienes 

yo lo uso para cuando necesito mantener viva las memorias y energizadas los equipos de mando a distancia cosas que no pueden perder la tensión de linea, pero tu puedes usarlo para alimentar la etapa del *Integrado* y el* cooler* para que no lo afectar las señales que provienen del *mosfet* y el *flyback* mismo podes usar un *optoacoplador* para separar ambas y no tener que lamentar *UC3842* 

​


----------



## shevchenko (May 31, 2014)

dale voy a buscar y ver lo del optocoplador, tengo varios (De todos colores jeje de 4 patit as y de 6, 3 de cada lado incluso a esos solo les usan 2 patas de cadalado, creo que es para compensar por la temperatura no me acuerdo... estoy buscando lo del royer con 2 irf 630, encuentro esquema, armo y por aca andare jeje 
y aca ando!
hice una mezcla del esquema "bug zapper" pero con mosfets y un inductor y capacitor tipo royer, no llegue a gran cosa, a 5v se calienta mucho y la chispa es de unos 5mm y es lenta... voy a ir cambiando la cantidad de vueltas incluso voy a ver si funciona en configuracion pushpull (de la que se usa con el 2n3055)  pero con mosfets a ver que sale... si alguien tiene un esquema que lo pase, asi no me sigo quemando los deditos 

saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 3, 2014)

Buenas gente, comento que encontre unos integrados (las impresoras viejitas traen de a 2)
Son los KA34063 se usan para fuentes parecidos al uc3842 solo que estos andan de 100hz a 100kz y tienen una salida de 1.5A (terrible) mirando su datasheet vi que tiene como "2 salidas" una totempole y otra... nose parece darlington (segun como seconecte los componentes externos)
Alguien los conoce o trato con ellos?
 se los usa para fuentes SMPS Dc-Dc  y sí se le puede conectar mosfet/transistor 
saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 3, 2014)

buenas, comento que conecte la plaqueta completa,medi cada capacitor que esta cerca de los integrados y en uno habia 24v y en el otro 5v (yo solde los cablesitos de un transformador de 20v) asi que suponinendo que andaba conecte un mosfet a un flyback (source a negativo, drain al flyback y el gate lo mande a la pata 2 de los integrados y wala!!funcionan el mosfet calento mucho, luego le solde una resistencia de 75Ω pero claro no tiene la resistencia de drenador, ni snubber, pero funciono muy bien el mosfet se calento mucho pero los integrados FRIOS! asi que ahi ya tenemos otro integrado para "Circuitos excitadores de alto voltaje con Flyback"
Me interesa su precio... el Uc3842 me lo estan facturando $14 ... un robo! 
Estos integrados los Ka34063 estan en impresoras viejitas, los uc3842 en monitores.. asi que a buscar o bueno en mi caso a comprar si esta barato, levanto circuito y veo si arranca en protoboard, sino anda a soldar (a uno lo voy a "cortar" del pcb y le soldare un zocalo") tengo ganas de probarlo con transistores pero tengo poco tiempo  con una salida de 1.5amper se los usa para fuentes Step Down/up pero sin mosfet/transistor por medio 
Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 5, 2014)

Bueno comento que salen $5 los ka 34063! teniendo en cuenta que me venden el Ne555 a $4,50...y el uc3842 a 14,80 parece ser buen candidato 
Si alguna vez vienen a Neuquen, no se olviden que acá "Somos todos petroleros" y no conviene ni comprar un led ($2)
como contra cara, la gente tira sus articulos electronicos defectuosos en vez de arreglarlos!!
y ahi aprovechamos "algunos" tv/dvd/equipo de musica/monitores incluso... andando, solo por que compraron algo "mas nuevo" 
saludos!


----------



## jorger (Jun 5, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> Bueno comento que salen $5 los ka 34063! teniendo en cuenta que me venden el Ne555 a $4,50...y el uc3842 a 14,80 parece ser buen candidato
> Si alguna vez vienen a Neuquen, no se olviden que acá "Somos todos petroleros" y no conviene ni comprar un led ($2)
> como contra cara, la gente tira sus articulos electronicos defectuosos en vez de arreglarlos!!
> y ahi aprovechamos "algunos" tv/dvd/equipo de musica/monitores incluso... andando, solo por que compraron algo "mas nuevo"
> saludos!


Dada la simplicidad del esquema del UC/KA3842 y el puñado de esos integrados que tengo, me voy a animar a montarlo. Se agradece el esquema! Yo hace unos años estuve renegando un poco con ese integrado y no supe hacerlo andar para estas cosas :banghead:. Ahora le podré sacar provecho jejeje 
Resubo el esquena por si alguien se ha perdido.
Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> Bueno comento que salen $5 los ka 34063! teniendo en cuenta que me venden el Ne555 a $4,50...y el uc3842 a 14,80 parece ser buen candidato
> Si alguna vez vienen a Neuquen, no se olviden que acá "Somos todos petroleros" y no conviene ni comprar un led ($2)
> como contra cara, la gente tira sus articulos electronicos defectuosos en vez de arreglarlos!!
> y ahi aprovechamos "algunos" tv/dvd/equipo de musica/monitores incluso... andando, solo por que compraron algo "mas nuevo"
> saludos!



 mo mo momeno un led sale 2 pesos y el *NE555* sale 5 pesos, pesos argentinos estamos hablando  pos si es así me conviene irme a vivir a *Neuquen*






A la tarde o mañana quizás averigüe si lo puedo conseguir al *ka 34063* en mi localidad, pero estoy con el *feed fly-back*


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami me duele tal precio jajaja en entre rios esta $1 el led te lo dan "de cambio" 1,20 los de colores y el "infrarojo" y 2,50 el 555   cuando vuelva por esos lados hago un surtido
Animate con el uc384 es muy bueno como importante alimentalo entre 18 y 24v, como dice SSTC si optocoplas gnd  (entre uc y mosfet) en el peor de los casos solo quemas el mosfet (los irf630 andan bien) haces pruebas cortas (de 3 segundos) y con el dedometro tanteas la temperatura del integrado y mosfet y vas afinando!



cuando comencé a usar el uc3842... lo hice sin esquema :S fui fucionando cosas de una u otra fuente, los usaba en Su propia plaquetita y algo salia, en ese "algo salia" queme muchos!
como dice el dicho "echando a perder se aprende" jaja los libros que tengo son a puro transistor y valvulas :/ y muchos sobre arreglo de tv, radio y antenas asi que lo que menos hice fue googlear! me ahorraba mucho tiempo y plata!  pero si que me diverti XD



cuando comencé a usar el uc3842... lo hice sin esquema :S fui fucionando cosas de una u otra fuente, los usaba en Su propia plaquetita y algo salia, en ese "algo salia" queme muchos!
como dice el dicho "echando a perder se aprende" jaja los libros que tengo son a puro transistor y valvulas :/ y muchos sobre arreglo de tv, radio y antenas asi que lo que menos hice fue googlear! me ahorraba mucho tiempo y plata!  pero si que me diverti XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> Ami me duele tal precio jajaja en entre rios esta $1 el led te lo dan "de cambio" 1,20 los de colores y el "infrarojo" y 2,50 el 555   cuando vuelva por esos lados hago un surtido



aca un *led* comun esta 5 pesos
un *555* 14 pesos 
*led especiales* color o potencia de 8 pesos para arriba

solo compro ácido, estaño, placas virgen y cosas que no consigo de lo que reciclo


----------



## AleSergi (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola, ando en esto de unirme al club de los Fulgencios de los chizpasos...
Tengo un flyback de un televisor "Serie Dorada" Modelo SD25Z3 (Ind.Arg.), aún en su placa, estaba por desmontarlo, pero lo probé donde estaba y pues anduvo, aunque solo deja hacer unos tres o cuatros arcos, hasta que actúa alguna protección...
Por ahora no me da la gana de desmontarlo, pues no creo que logre una alimentación tan eficiente, estaba por hacerlo para retirar el núcleo del transformador de ferrita, pero está andando.
Por ahí en una de sus salidas dice 120v, y es la que alimenta el flyback, ¿puede ser? 
Les dejo un video de sus arcos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola

Claro que se va a proteger* AleSergi* el televisor en si esta diseñado para no tener fuga y tu lo estas sometiendo al máximo. Sacarlo, no sé hasta donde puedes recorta la placa o hasta donde lo puedes reducir y si esa es la alimentación de la etapa +B de la zona horizontal.

Atte*SSTC*


----------



## AleSergi (Jun 5, 2014)

Siguiendo la pista del pin "1-COL" está directamente conectado al Colector de algo llamado 2SD1879, que resulto ser un transistor, el Emisor está conectado a GND del resto del impreso.
Verificaré que esa salida de 120v de la fuente sea la que alimenta al flyback....
Entonces de hacer un driver, como conversan con un controlador de PWM, habrá que incorporar un control de la corriente, o cortocircuito, porque si no nos cargamos el flyback a la primera!
Y de cuanto sería el ciclo de trabajo?, alguna data?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2014)

AleSergi dijo:


> Siguiendo la pista del pin "1-COL" está directamente conectado al Colector de algo llamado 2SD1879, que resulto ser un transistor, el Emisor está conectado a GND del resto del impreso.
> Verificaré que esa salida de 120v de la fuente sea la que alimenta al flyback....
> Entonces de hacer un driver, como conversan con un controlador de PWM, habrá que incorporar un control de la corriente, o cortocircuito, porque si no nos cargamos el flyback a la primera!
> Y de cuanto sería el ciclo de trabajo?, alguna data?



Lo que me pregunta como data pues es esto 

lecciones driver horizontal

Que no es mas que un micro, un transistor *TO-92 gigt*, un *mini tranformador* de excitación y a la base de ese transistor* 2SD1879* 

eso es la etapa, de ahi a que controles eso no es tan facil


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 6, 2014)

Es verdad, la etapa de horizontal del tvs es simple, un pwm (integrado, oscilador a transistores o señal desde la fuente) un mosfet o transistor que dispara el transformadorcito driver que adecua la señal para la base del transistor horizontal y este ultimo conmuta el primario del flyback....
... tengo 2 placas enteritas y te cuento que por lo facil que parezca esta estapa tiene MUCHA fisica y calculo  en mi experiencia fue imposible controlar adecuadamente esta etapa, resulta que solo un 10% de alteracion en la  alimentacion,exitacion,y todo deja de funcionar o comienza a calentar peligrosamente  los PWM con integrado y mosfet que veo, intentan ser simples, eficientes y potentes! el ultimo integrado que muestro aca (mc/ka 34063) intenta ser tambien barato! si queres potencia y eficiencia, no hay caso ROYER es el indicado, el Uc3842 esta poco mas abajo pero si hay que comprar todo.... son caros, TAMBIEN se intenta que el driver elegido se pueda armar interamente reciclando   ya sea elegir cual armar y buscar, o ver que tenemos y armarlo! yo que vos, separo la fuente del resto, veo que integrados para pwm puedo conseguir y ver que armo, te cuento que si conectas el primario de un flyback, al secundario del transformador choper (antes de los diodos) funciona!! un poco pobre pero anda... tambien podes sacar la señal para la base del transistor desde ahi! es cuestion de ingeniarselas ya que opciones hay muchas!! tambien te cuento que si "AFINAS" el oscilador de bloqueo (simple flyback driver) funciona aceptablemente y dura mucho tiempo si cuidas de no sobrecalentarlo/sobrealimentarlo el tema de este ultimo es que su funcionamiento varia DEMASIDO segun el flyback/transistor/resistencia y puede quemar el transistor en 1 segundo o funcionar perfectamente a la primera 
Despues te dejo un archivo en .Rar para que chusmees lo que suelo hacer con las placas, normalmente son generadores de alta tencion para cercas en las chacras (campos) otras veces terminan siendo una "Mini Tesla",Ésta está echa con un oscilador de bloqueo y un flyback dentro de un frasco que es una "Botella Leyden" con la fuente misma del tv/monitor el arco irradiado es pequeño unos pocos centimetros pero encendia fluorescentes a medio metro  claro que su eficiencia era malisima ya que no use calculos! edemas el driver para el flyback era el peor jaja y funcionaba con unos 40v 1a (o menos)
Fue con un fin practico ademas de que todo era una cajita con la bobina arriba jaja


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 7, 2014)

La bobinita no estaba aterrizada ya que no tengo tierra de AF (hf) en la casa y con la cual funciona mucho mejor!

Estaba mirando el video, ami me paso que una vez estire mucho el arco del flyback del tv y queme el transistor horizontal ya que no se protegio a tiempo!!!! mi idea es llegar a un resultado similar con transistor horizontal y un circuito simple pero esta dificil! con un mosfet se logra mejores resultados de manera mas facil, pero creo que no he dado en el clavo, siento que debe haber una forma, o mejor dicho siempre la hay... yo seguire chusmeando integrados hasta dar con el mas economico yfuncional, quemare algunos, rompere algunas cosas y andare por aca  almenos que encuentre un esquema, lo monte y funcione a la primera (cosa que no pasa muy seguido) podria sentarme a mirar los libros con esquemas de tv que tengo (que son enormes con el plano completo ordenados por marca y modelo) y de ahi copiar una etapa horizontal simple... pero lo veo dificil, ya que en el mejor de los casos, tendre que conseguir los componentes exactos!

AQctualizo el esquema para el ka34063 funciona muy bien el gran detalle es que el mosfet se calienta muchisimo , tengo ganas de usar un transformadorcito driver y probar así el mosfet o un transistor horizontal... solo que tengo pocos conocimientos para usarlos, y malas experiencias cuando los he intentado usar!

Me falta algo entre el integrado y mosfet? (ya probe con inductor tipo resistencia y resistencias varias)

Me falta algo entre mosfet y flyback? probe con un snubber (capacitor resistencia y diodo ultra rapido) incluso con una resistencia en source llegue hasta 2.2Ω 

Saludos!!


----------



## J2C (Jun 7, 2014)

Shevchenko


shevchenko dijo:


> actualizo el esquema para el ka34063 funciona muy bien el gran detalle es que el mosfet se calienta muchisimo , tengo ganas de usar un transformadorcito driver y probar así el mosfet o un transistor horizontal...


Si el MosFet calienta bastante por lo general es por que esta trabajando dentro de la zona lineal ó por que no pasa rápidamente de corte a saturación.

Por otra parte no te olvides de proteger el Gate del mismo que no supere la máxima *Tensión Gate-Source*, suele hacerse colocando una resistencia serie entre la excitación y un zener desde Gate a Source para limitar la tensión.

Es recomendale que le coloques siempre algo como disipador.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jorger (Jun 7, 2014)

Cierto. No lo comenté, pero me puse a montarlo "al aire"  y un rato después ya me puse a hacer pruebas. Funciona muy bien (no a nivel del zvs ni mucho menos) pero es bastante aceptable. El mosfet que puse es un IRFZ24N obviamente con disipador por si las moscas, calienta muchísimo y es preocupante. Se me ocurre que se puede usar un transistor normal a modo de pre-driver para manejar el mosfet. Hay un circuito con el 555 que usa esa configuración, circuito que probé hará cosa de 5 años o asi y me dejó un buen sabor de boca utilizando un mosfet de 5A  y un pequeño disipador. No se calentaba nada.
Edit: corregí una errata.
Un saludo.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 7, 2014)

Sisi la del 555 usa un 2n222... o cualquiera en realidad que tenga mucha ganancia asi no deforma la forma de onda que se le aplica al mosfet (cuadrada perfecta) y es por que el 555 no tiene intensidad suficiente para "patear" el gate del mosfet (creo) 

El ka34063 puede dar 1.5a y depende que apliquemos en sus pines 7y8 (creo otra vez son los drain de sus transistores internos) unos 30volts... que no creo que llegue a tanto jeje
la idea del zener y la resistencia es buena!!

Tengo montado un 555 con 2 mosfets tipo "darlington" calienta poco y nada con 12v pero a mas de 20v ya no mejora, solo calienta ja...

Voy a ver el data sheet del mosfet, testeo cuanto le estoy mandando desde el integrado y comento, mientras miro bien como es el tema del zener y la resistencia (busco valores y como se conecta) asi apronto todo mosfets me quedan varios pero integrados de esos solo 1 :S asi que tendre precaucion...
lo de usar un transistor como pre-driver ayuda en eso de no quemar!



			
				shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> .... Puedo poner el zener y la resistencia como componentes comunes del circuito?? eligiendo un valor "general" para ellos?
> Recuerdo haber visto algo asi pero como "2 zeners" enfrentados (apuntandose entre si/en serie) en alguna plaqueta!


 
Por otra parte no te olvides de proteger el Gate del mismo que no supere la máxima *Tensión Gate-Source*, suele hacerse colocando una resistencia serie entre la excitación y un zener desde Gate a Source para limitar la tensión.


----------



## J2C (Jun 8, 2014)

Shevchenko


			
				shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> .... Puedo poner el zener y la resistencia como componentes comunes del circuito?? eligiendo un valor "general" para ellos?
> Recuerdo haber visto algo asi pero como "2 zeners" enfrentados (apuntandose entre si/en serie) en alguna plaqueta!


 No es necesario colocar 2 zener ni que estén enfrentados, solo debes proteger que la Tensión Gate-Source no supere el máximo que corresponde al MosFet que colocaras, es un dato que figura en el Datasheet y depende del MosFet utilizado (algunos soportan solo 10V y otros 20).

La resistencia sale desde el excitador y es la que disipará el exceso si fuese necesario.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 8, 2014)

​
posdata: escribí muy rápido, lamento la falta de ortografía


----------



## ESKALENO (Jun 8, 2014)

Si quieren pueden probar este que lo bueno que tiene es su eficacia energética , no hacen falta 10A ni 30V para hacer un buen arco   es muy barato, fácil y funciona seguro:




Funciona sobre una frecuencia entorno a los 25Khz ajustables según el voltaje de entrada, en la salida el primario de hilo esmaltado de 0,5 sobre flyback de TV b/n, OJO, si no da buena chispa invertir los hilos del primario.

El mosfet si es crítico en cuanto a resultado, a menos que encuentren otro mejor, los transistores pueden valer cualquiera dentro de las especificaciones.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 8, 2014)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Funciona sobre una frecuencia entorno a los 25Khz ajustables según el voltaje de entrada, en la salida el primario de hilo esmaltado de 0,5 sobre flyback de TV b/n, OJO, si no da buena chispa invertir los hilos del primario.



aja  explica como esta eso de que pones mal la bobina porque me paso una vez quiero saber si tienes la mismo resultado que me paso a mi 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## jorger (Jun 8, 2014)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Si quieren pueden probar este que lo bueno que tiene es su eficacia energética , no hacen falta 10A ni 30V para hacer un buen arco   es muy barato, fácil y funciona seguro:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 111844
> 
> ...



Yo probé uno muy muy parecido a ese, si acaso es igual. También lo monté hace unos años (de hecho esta posteado en otro tema) y funcionaba bastante bien. Mosfet 2SK2750 o similar es el que probé, de ese estilo. Nada de mosfets "powosos" porque no tenía :grin:. Se calentaba pero no era alarmante. Y almenos, con flybacks hechos por mi mismo, los arcos no estaban nada mal !
Un saludo.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 8, 2014)

Bueno una mejora tuve, me baje los esquemas/imagenes que pasaron asi los pongo en practica o los tengo a mano para el consejo..., 
les comento que "asi" el consumo es minimo minimo, unos pocos m.a! y trabajó bien frio durante muchos minutos a 70v! y creo que por tal motivo se puede subir mucho mas el voltaje, si bien la salida obtenida es de unos 2 centimetros de arco (algo pobre para semejante voltaje claro)
Pero supongo que una etapa horizontal trabajando a 70v al mismo voltaje, andaria tambien por ahi!
Consejos son bien venidos, y seguire haciendo pruebas... 
Saludos!

El otro esquema es un "555" jeje puede ser usado como oscilador! (no lo he probado)


----------



## braum97 (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola queria consultar una cosa curiosa tengo un transistor tip 32 y lo mido con el multimetro y tiene polaridad positiva es npn y un tip31 con polaridad negativa es pnp como puede ser?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola 

no se con que tester esta midiendo, pero nop 

*El TIP31 es NPN
El TIP32 es PNP*

con los digitales la punta roja marca la base tipo N y la negra en base marca tipo P en los analógicos o de aguja  es al revés.

saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ago 3, 2014)

Bueno, he venido a hacer chispas (de nuevo) hace años ya cuando era muy inexperto lograba conseguir arcos de 10Kv aproximadamente con varios flybacks y con ne555, todo con componentes reciclados como un mosfet N SSH7N90 que venia en fuentes AT si mal no recuerdo (muy buenos por cierto), pero igual los resultados no me satisfacian ademas de quemar constantemente los 555 y desperdiciar mucha energía , ahora quisiera que alguien ya con experiencia en este campo me aconsejara el mejor driver que conozca, había pensado en el ZVS ya que lo vi adecuado también para audio, pero quisiera que me ilustraran, tengo toda la disposición del caso y unos cuantos flybacks.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 11, 2014)

varios esquemas de este hilo funcionan muy bien, otros les funcionan bien solo a algunos y asi, el zvs es lo mejor, en rendimiento, durabilidad, y al final en precio! yo tengo uno echo "aereo" (sin placa) hace mucho tiempo... anda con tranformador chico de 9volts y con 60 volts y muchos amper (mas de 5A) sin calentar nada, tambien podes usar el UC3842 anda muy bien pero ya es mas complejo, combiene que lo re-utilices de algun monitor asi tenes casi todo ya armado, depende que tengas a mano...


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 23, 2014)

Royer (zvs) con el pcb mejoro MUCHISIMO! (lo tenia soldado "aereo") tanto que con 12 volts el flyback ya "irradia" (se ve una corona irregular y punteaguda en los 2 cables de salida gnd y mat)  deje un plano de "masa" (gnd) en toda la placa, el inductor es un yugo de un monitor pequeño con algunos metros de cable 1 mm todas las vueltas que entraron, tal vez se lo cambie por uno de 1.5mm o 2 mm aunque ya funciona muy bien. El disipador esta casi de mas, trabaja frio... los mosfets son irfp 250N (son de hierro!) las resistencias de 1/4 de watt son suficiente, usaba de 2 watts pero son muy grandes de tamaño! zeners de 12 volts, el capacitor resonante es de 200v 505j si es mas pequeño la frecuencia sube, con uno de 0.23, 0.47 es muy alta (tal vez para ese flyback por que es de tv) con los del arranque de motores (de ventiladores o similares) de 1µ 400v anda muy bien pero se calienta dicho capacitor.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 23, 2014)

*Alta gallena* 

Ver el archivo adjunto 116314

yo a los zener lo tengo de 3 watts porque sino se re calientas los chiquitos


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 8, 2015)

Royer a 80v... cuando el arco se estira cae hasta 60v, la fuente es una lineal enorme de un tv blanco y negro (de esos a lamparas que venian en un mueble marca Noblex)


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

Hola a todos, he venido siguiendo este hilo, y no me he animado a hacer el circuito(limitaciones cognocitivas, pero logré el arco con un driver de lámpara ahorradora, y luego hice el joules thief que sugirió SSTC.
El Joules es evidentemente más potente, que el otro(lámpara muy chica).
Querí hacer una comparación precisa,entre ambos drivers, y no podía conectar ambos a la vez.
Por eso  y se me ocurrió este simple adminículo.



Aquí junto al Joules *"anabolizado"*



Aquí más en detalle.

Gracias a esto, pude saber, que mientras el de ahorradora, me producía un arco fino definido, azul pero corto, casi silencioso, y de menos de 1 cm de largo.
El del Joules, produce uno de casi 2 cm (arranca en aprox 15 mm- se puede mantener en 18 mm- y puede llegar a los 20 mm cuando se corta), ademas de ser un arco más irregular, y ruidoso.
Eso sí video todavía no tengo, porque el muy mal intensionado, hace el arco, y me apaga la webcam.

Pude sacar una foto con el telefono, en la posición de arranque del arco (con todo el miedo de romper el celu), aquí va.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2015)

Ten cuidado no sea que frites los semiconductores sobre todo los de tipos Mos, son muy sensibles a las altas tensiones, y eso que estas haciendo irradaia.......


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Ten cuidado no sea que frites los semiconductores sobre todo los de tipos Mos, son muy sensibles a las altas tensiones, y eso que estas haciendo irradaia.......



Sí agradezco el comentario. no sé cual sería la distancia segura(debe haber una escala en cm contra KV, pero desconozco.
Lo que pasa, es que veo fotos, filmaciones, etc. y no entiendo como las hacen, o será que mi webcam (muy vieja) es demasiado sensible.
Lo peor es que la webcam está conectada al PC....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

Envolvela con aluminio de cocina + cable a tierra


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 24, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Envolvela con aluminio de cocina + cable a tierra


!!Ejelente idea !! , pero no olvide de hacer un pequeño hueco sobre la iris de la camera para que el pueda mirar lo que se passa , jajajajajajajajajaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

De eso quería hablar.
*Se podra conectar 2 CFL así...*


*O así...*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

Y por que a una CLF no le cambias los transistores (13007) , le agrandas el capacitor C6 y le achicas el inductor L1 ?


Ver el archivo adjunto 56017


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

Yo por hacer lo sencillo primero, ya que tengo esta...



Porque en plan de meter mano, podría intentar reparar esta...



Que tiene una resistencia abierta de 5880 megaohms, y debajo tiene voladas las pistas.

Este es el resistor.



Las bandas de color son verde, plata, plata, y amarillo.

Y aquí se ve la pista volada.



Aunque eso me hace sospechar de algun diodo o transistor.

Tendré que usar mucho el multímetro.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 24, 2015)

esta bueno el medidor, no te olvides que si usas el cable con puntas finitas, ayudas a que el arco salte "antes" y mas lejos por el viento electrico ioniza mucho el aire y es mas facil que salte la chispita, si usas terminales redondeados disminuis ese efecto, si "enfiras" la chispa con un cooler tambien, siempre que quieras suponer cuantos kw hay a "ojo" que no haya humedad! proba con otros flybacks algunos tienen muuucho mas rendimiento! casi siempre los que tienen un nucleo grande, y no tienen capacitor interno... son algo viejitos, en ese circuito si bajas el numero de espiras aumentas la frecuencia, en el joules podes usar el primario original de flyback tambien.... a la lamparita podes ponerle 2 mosfets???? o 2 transistores de las fuentes de pc(13007) una ahorradora que tengo (funcionando) tiene 13006, los 13008 salen baratos!! 

En modo Flyback siempre genera mas interferencia y SÍ puede romper un celular, en modo halfbridge o un Royer no pasa eso o no tanto.... lo de hacerle un jaula de Faraday es muy buena idea!


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y por que a una CLF no le cambias los transistores (13007) , le agrandas el capacitor C6 y le achicas el inductor L1 ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56017





Pensandolo bién, no parece tan dificil, pero tengo que buscar si tengo 13007/9 en formato TO92.
Porque es el que trae esta CFL, también voy a abrir otra y ver si tienen formato más grande, tengo dos 13009 que me vendrían de perlas.
Eso sí, tendré que ponerles disipador, porque en la CFL grande lo traen.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 25, 2015)

Lo que varia a veces entre los Formatos de transistores es la ubicación de las patas ademas del tamaño, como mucho crúzale las patas y soldalo por el lado de las pistas si te queda mas cómodo!


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 25, 2015)

Se que tengo los 13009, pero no los encuentro.
Me puse a organizar un poco el resultado de mi cirujeo.
Y esto es lo que obtuve de los TO220, es solo el 40%, ya que decidí solo clasificar si eran más de 1, también hay mosfet.

IRF630         18
IRF634          6
IRF640          2
IRF620          3
IN6030          2
C2068           9
C3 881          3
SE 130          2
C1585            2
FDP6030        2
C2621           3
C3503           3
C3953          3
D2491          3
D2058          6
D2059          2
B722            4
B2583          4
K3115          4
TIP122         5

Me imagino que algo de esto me debe servir.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 26, 2015)

tiene que mirar el datasheet de cada uno (googlee el nombre y "datasheet" fijese el voltaje y amperaje, debe usar uno similar al 13007. yo usaria incluso 2 transistores del orizontal sin dicipadores... si va a usar la placa en 110v para usar transistor o mosfet mas pequeño de voltaje creo que usan el doble de amperaje, claro que con 2A le sobra para ese uso!


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 26, 2015)

Algo me dice que de esa lista, ninguno.
Por que de lo contrario, ya lo hubieses usado.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 26, 2015)

con los irf630 se puede hacer un Sr. Royer ( o zvs)  son 2 mosfet 4 resistencias 2 zener, 2 diodos, 1 inductor y creo  que nada mas... un pequeño pero potente circuito, aa y el capacitor resonante...!


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 26, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Aquí junto al Joules *"anabolizado"*



Perdón por mi ignorancia  y meter la cuchara, que el Joules? un ladrón de Joules??


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 27, 2015)

sisi un "Joules Tief" pero andando en un flyback..


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 27, 2015)

Esto, casi debiera ir en presume tus compras etc...
Tengo seguro. más de 20 flybacks de monitores, o TV color.
Pero hoy enconté este.




Al fín tengo el que se recomienda.
En la prueba para ver cual era el negativo, mientras los otros presentaban caida de tensión, en este encontré subida.
Y como se puede ver, ya tiene enrolladas las 7 espiras (no cabían más, y no se si se admiten montar una sobre otra parcialmente), para hacerlo chispear.





anajesusa dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia  y meter la cuchara, que el Joules? un ladrón de Joules??



Hola amigaso, aquí esta el circuito, y el video.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/998784/


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola pepe, bonito flyback parece esos antiguos de tv blanco y negro, suelen tener muy buen miliamperaje en la salida y son de alterna (ideales para "globos de plasma" los flyback comunes de tv color o monitores deben andar igual, solo que hay que tener en cuenta "el sentido" del primario, osea si no anda bien o no anda hay que invertir los bobinados....  yo tengo unos 15 tal vez, los que no andaban los desarme para usar su núcleo, pero me guarde lo otro para ver si se puede "desarmar" cortando para recuperar esos diodos internos y sus capacitores... suba una foto de la chispita y díganos con cuanto lo esta alimentando!!! tenga precaución al alimentarlo con una fuente de pc!! a veces la llena tanto de ruido y electrostática que la mata (bueno yo no tengo toma a tierra)

Saludos!! 

Pruebe cargar una "botella" de Leyden echa con un frasco de vidrio, se va a sorprender! Tenga precaución!


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 28, 2015)

Tengo uno de esos flyback, tienen excelente corriente, muy buen hilo me lo voy leyendo de a poco saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 28, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Tengo uno de esos flyback, tienen excelente corriente, muy buen hilo me lo voy leyendo de a poco saludos



Pero, ¿has ido al enlace del joules?
Apuntaba justo donde está el diagrama.


Ruso...
No me trates de usted, estamos entre amigos.
El arco que hace este flyback, tiene mucha más sección, pero es muy corto(3 o 4 mm máximo).
Todo esto con el Joules.
Tengo ganas de comenzar con el ZVS...
Pero eso dependerá del tiempo que tenga.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 28, 2015)

si, pepe lo conozco al circuito, solo preguntaba si se referían a eso mismo, justo estaba preparando un video para el uso del osciloscopio PC con visual analyser sobre el funcionamiento del ladrón de joules y visualización de las formas de onda y buscando llegue al hilo este


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 28, 2015)

Al zvs lo podes soldar todo "aéreo" sin pcb, solo montas los 2 mosfets en 1 disipador con las micas o aislantes de silicona bien firme y desde ahí soldás todo! la eficiencia y potencia de ese circuito te va a sorprender! ademas es MUY fiel y duradero! ni necesita disipador normalmente...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 1, 2015)

Estuve bajando al papel este pictograma, pero me asalta una duda....




¿La polaridad de los zenner, ¿no debería ser inversa?


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 1, 2015)

No, esta bien, es mas tal vez al revés también andaría? son para que el voltaje de la base se mantenga a un nivel seguro, yo usé unos pequeños de 1 watt y las resistencias de 470 ohms use de 560 o un poco mas ya que lo usaba con un voltaje alto (50v)... puede armarlo ciegamente es de los que anda o anda....


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2015)

Don Polac0

Parece que le hicieron mal las cuatro Solarisiestas  !!!!


shevchenko dijo:


> No, esta bien, es mas tal vez al revés también andaría? ....



Que pasa cuando polariza en directa un diodo común desde los +12Vdc con una resistencia de 470Ω ???.


A mi me enseñaron: (12 - 0.7)V / 470Ω = 0.024A.

Tensión entre extremos del diodo = 0.7V, por lo tanto la Tensión Date-Source del MosFet será de 0.7V; a Ud. le parece que ese MosFet conmutara???.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 1, 2015)

Claro que no conmutara jaja era un pregunta mas que una sugerencia o afirmación... aun no uso o entiendo un zener como debería, solo se testearlo... y usarlo en algunas cosas.... 
Se podria usar un zener mas grande segun el mosfet? hay mosfets que tienen un limite de 20v en Gate... un zener de 18?


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 2, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Don Polac0
> 
> Parece que le hicieron mal las cuatro Solarisiestas  !!!!
> 
> ...




.....................................................................

El comentario. ¿Es por el pictograma, o la hipótesis(No, esta bien, es mas tal vez al revés también andaría)?


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 2, 2015)

Fue por mi hipótesis, su esquema esta correcto! como detalle extra, como inductor (L1) puede usar el nucleo de otro flyback con 20 o 30 vueltas de algún alambre gruesito o un cable común fino (así entran tantas vueltas) si usa el toroide de las fuentes de pc le conviene agregarle vueltas así "tironea" (expresión científica moderna) mejor.... y para (C1) puede usar un capacitor de arranque de motores (son de 400v y 1uF) normalmente hay en ventiladores o motores de ese tipo...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 2, 2015)

Mientras buscaba, las piezas para el ZVS(todo debe ser reciclado), no tengo resistores de 470 por 3W(solo tengo de 1W en ese valor, y en esa potencia no tengo tampoco para hacer un arreglo en serie o paralelo,así que los tendré que comprar, y eso me llevará algo de tiempo, porque al centro no voy todos los días.
Pero mientras. me dí cuenta que si tenía las piezas para el circuito más popular(por lo facil) que creo es este...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/#post64850
Entonces lo hice,con el mismo transistor, y mismo flyback.
Utilicé un resistor de 220ohms, y uno de 27ohms, y me detengo para decir, _*que no está claro en tantas preguntas y respuestas como las hay en este hilo, de que valor debieran ser.*_
Lo que si sé, es que con esos valores, el Joules thief, es el doble de eficiente que ese circuito.

_*Porque con el tan mentado circuito*_, obtuve menos de 10mm de arco, mientras con el joules(en el que usé un resistor de 47ohms), obtuve 15mm de partida, lo pude estirar y mantener en 18mm, y lo pude llevar hasta 20mm que es cuando se extinguía.


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 3, 2015)

Hola pepe! con las de 1 w anda bien! en ese circuito que mostras ahora, se hacen unos cambios, NO se usa un 2n3055, se usa un Transistor horizontal, y no se bobina el primario como ahi se hace (cable rojo que ademas dice ... secundario) se usa el PRIMARIO original del Flyback! solo se bobina unas pocas vueltas de Feedback (cable amarillo) y se usa un dicipador enorme ya que a veces calienta mucho!! Deje de perder el tiempo y monte el ZVS  con todos sus componentes de 1w andara perfecto, haga pruebas cortas tirando chispas (unos 5 o 10 segundos) por si algo calienta cosa que seria raro, si va a usar 12v esa resistencia de 470 esta bien puede poner varias en serie para llegar a un valor parecido, osea, 350 a 600 casi seguro que va a andar!


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2015)

Este es el esquema que bajé al papel.




Si me mandé alguna burrada, espero correcciones.

Aquí como va el armado.


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 4, 2015)

Se ve muy bien! y falta muy poco, no se olvide que los diodos rectificadores tienen que ser Rápidos si o si, si son ultra rápidos no importa tal vez mejor.... 
En los cables de "Colector- Emisor" (drenador- surtidor en realidad)  use cables un poco mas gruesos, ahora le sirve para hacer las primeras pruebas! no se olvide que por ahí "pasan" todos los amperes... si puede haga la prueba con una fuente de pc, (esta protegida y regulada) para comenzar:
 el bobinado sobre el flyback, use un cable de esos que tienen muchos pelitos, si puede ser uno de los comunes de electricidad del hogar de 1.5mm anda bien, si es fino se calienta peligrosamente ya que por ahí también pasan todos los amperes jeje yo lo tuve armado así como usted durante 1 año o mas! hace no mucho le hice un pcb....
estaría bueno que desde el +12v pasando por el inductor también sea un cable "gruesito" del mismo con el que bobino el 7+7 sobre el flyback!

El negativo pasando por los surtidores de ambos mosfets también gruesitos jeje


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Se ve muy bien! y falta muy poco, no se olvide que los diodos rectificadores tienen que ser Rápidos si o si, si son ultra rápidos no importa tal vez mejor....
> En los cables de "Colector- Emisor" (drenador- surtidor en realidad)  use cables un poco mas gruesos, ahora le sirve para hacer las primeras pruebas! no se olvide que por ahí "pasan" todos los amperes... si puede haga la prueba con una fuente de pc, (esta protegida y regulada) para comenzar:
> el bobinado sobre el flyback, use un cable de esos que tienen muchos pelitos, si puede ser uno de los comunes de electricidad del hogar de 1.5mm anda bien, si es fino se calienta peligrosamente ya que por ahí también pasan todos los amperes jeje yo lo tuve armado así como usted durante 1 año o mas! hace no mucho le hice un pcb....
> estaría bueno que desde el +12v pasando por el inductor también sea un cable "gruesito" del mismo con el que bobino el 7+7 sobre el flyback!
> ...


En síntesis, todos los cables más gruesos.

En cuanto a los diodos, tengo exactamente los UF4007.

¿Que pasaría si en lugar de bobinar un toroide, uso un balasto de fluorescente?


----------



## J2C (Mar 4, 2015)

.





shevchenko dijo:


> Se ve muy bien! ......


 Las chispas se verán bien   .



 El cable vertical rojo que conecta las 4 resistencias provoca un cortocircuito y no se corresponde con el esquemático anterior.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de verlo... Y ya lo corté groseramente, así me acuerdo de no volver a soldar.
 
Gracias.


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 4, 2015)

es verdad hay un puente con un cable rojo que no va, de las 2 resistencias de 470 entre si...  ese puente en realidad es la coneccion de D3 en el esquema es un cable naranja... un PEQUEÑO error nada mas ...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 5, 2015)

Bueno, lo termine*(?)*
E aquí unas fotos.

*La vista global.*


*Una en más detalle.*



Y el arco...





Es muy probable que tenga que hacer modificaciones varias, porque el arco es de los más cortos logrados,(incluso más corto que con la lámpara ahorradora).
Debo decir, que para llevar un control de eficiencia(aunque menor), he utilizado el mismo flyback que venía usando en los otros proyectos, y con los que el Joules thief, cláramente es superior en resultados.
Pero sospecho que el inductor (32mm diámetro-10mm alto-5mm espesor)no tubo las suficientes espiras, solo 1,80mts. de cable de 1,5mm, así que tendré que usar cable de  1mm, para que quepan más espiras.

No voy a probar con el flyback viejito, porque si la chispa con el joules era de apenas 3 mm,con este no se verá.

Lo positivo, es que la base de ese arco, levanta mayor temperatura, porque si bién es pequeña, es de un color blanco muy brillante(no sale en la foto).
pero coo dije, es muy parecido al de la lámpar ahorradora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Probá con 5 + 5 espiras


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 5, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con 5 + 5 espiras



*Hecho.*



Teniendo en cuenta que en la foto anterior no salió en el mejor momento, en este caso hay aprox. 1 mm  de largo de arco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

O sea mejoró un par de milímetros ?

Agrandá el capacitor ese celeste !


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 5, 2015)

si, pero no menos de 5+5... ese seria el limite! tambien podes usar como inductor un trafo de chapas Ei bobinado con un cable! proba en subir un poquito mas el voltaje, hasta 18 o 20, si es que con 12 no calienta nada claro...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 5, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> si, pero no menos de 5+5... ese seria el limite! tambien podes usar como inductor un trafo de chapas Ei bobinado con un cable! proba en subir un poquito mas el voltaje, hasta 18 o 20, si es que con 12 no calienta nada claro...



*Pero si subo el voltaje* (tendría que buscar algún otro trafo), *¿No intervendrían los zener para mantenerlo en 12?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Eso con 36V anda magnífico


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 5, 2015)

si es el capa, tiene poca capacidad y la frecuencia esta muy alta? ami con 1uf me andaba mucho mejor que con el del esquema... tal vez con un flyback de monitor si anda bien...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 5, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea mejoró un par de milímetros ?
> 
> Agrandá el capacitor ese celeste !



No, no, solo 1, lo que pasa es que en la primera prueba, me preocupe en enfocar, en la segunda, en obtener el mejor arco...
pero sí, mejoró.

Ya cambié el capacitor(era de 0,680mf), le puse uno de 1mf.


Tal vez algo más estable, voy a buscar uno de 1,5 o 2mf.


Este que encontré, es de 1,2mf


Aquí ya alcanza a verse el punto brillante en el comienzo del arco.
¿Hasta que capacidad de condensador puedo usar,...
Tengo de lavarropas 14mf por400V....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Los de ventilador de aire acondicionado de 5 ?


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 5, 2015)

subi el voltaje un poquito, volve a 6+6 espiras en el flyback, con 1.2 tendria que anar bien, otro transformador para poner en serie y aumentar el voltaje? necesitas 3 amper minimo eso si jeje capas viene por ahi el  tema..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Leete éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-flyback-base-al-zvs-driver-51151/


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 5, 2015)

Arme una fuente a las corridas, destripando mi soldadora de punto.
O sea que hice la fuente con un trafo de microondas, y como no tenía cable, le puse unos 3,4 metros de cable telefónico.
Eso me provee 21,9V CC.




*Interesante mejora.*



Cuando consiga cable o alambre decente, bobinaré un transformador aceptable,...
(O cuando consiga un transformador aceptable)
Cláramente el problema es de tensión.

Así que por ahora, *ZVS Stand-By.*.

Atacarémos la mejora de la ahorradora.


*Yo leí este post completo, a principios del 14, y me parecía tan lejana la posibilidad de ensamblarlo , así que....*





*Gracias Shevchenko, gracias Dosmetros*, y también gracias J2C( me evitaste chispas no buscadas).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Vas creciendo men


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 5, 2015)

Hee se ve mejor , acuérdese que puede poner capacitores en paralelo para sumar su capacidad, o en serie para dividir su capacidad pero "sumar" su voltaje! yo lo tengo armado 6+6 con 1uF y anda bien, pero claro que con unos SRs Mosfets (irfp260n) usted logro muy buen resultado con unos irf 630   

un truquillo que usaba yo era... hacer el primario (el de 6+6) pero... 3 vueltas en el nucleo y las restantes "salidas" fuera del núcleo... era mas irregular pero aumentaba! si calienta un poco los mosfets agregue una vuelta mas! pruebe otros flyback, lea mas atrás ... puede poner de a 2  juntos con un solo zvs para ambos y sus salidas de alta tensión en serie, también le recomiendo usar el núcleo de un flyback como inductor, ya que ahí entran muchas vueltas de cable gruesito! o como yo use: un yugo pequeñito 



Tambien tenes que agregar capacitores para filtrar en esa fuente, muchos en paralelo de 25v ejemplo, cuando lo rebobine recuerde que el puente tiene que soportar unos 25A y tiene que filtrar con unos 5000 uf minimo! el tema en ese trafo es que no se puede poner cable grueso y muchas vueltas a la vez pero le sirve sisi   yo uso un puente de 50a 1000v uno común y calienta de hermoso, ese circuito tira: lo que la fuente pueda dar! y luego recien lo que los mosfets puedan agantar!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola amigos de los llamativos rayos 

Unos de los problemas del ZVS es la fuente de alimentación, si bien con 12V yo e conseguido arcos de 5Cm y con 24V muchísimo mejor. note que uno de los problema es la colocación de la llave SW1 es una mala idea porque el capacito no logra llegar a su plena carga y el mismo ante de comenzar a oscilar consume una gran cantidad de energía por eso es conveniente usar una llave SW2 cosa que cuando enchufemos de tiempo a cargar el capacitor... y si para que no alla una caída abrupta de la tensión es ideal usar un transformador de generosa dimensiones.. estoy de acuerdo con dosme que la mejor tensión es 36 que 12

​
saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 6, 2015)

Con 34,5 cc, este es el arco.




Con unos 10 a 15 segundos, lo que se calienta.
En primer lugar, el bobinado primario, nada intolerable, pero me imagino que no sobreviviría varios minutos, otra cosa que no soportaría mucho, parece ser el puente.
En ambos casos, no es algo que no se pueda tocar(calculo que unos 45 grados).
En cuanto al toroide(inductor) está apenas tibio, y los mosfet temperatura ambiente.
La "fuente" hecha con cable de alargue "pedorrus máximus" que no debe tener más de medio milímetro de sección, se calentó al mismo nivel del puente(cuestión de solidaridad).
Ahora sí entrará en stand-by.
saludos.


*Pd:*
Como puede verse, superó los 2 centímetros, En realidad no pude captarlo en el mejor momento (2,3cm).
*También es evidente que el sistema de medición es libre de subjetividades.*
Invito a quienes experimenten, a que hagan un dispositivo similar, *así todos podemos ver el dato, y los progresos.*


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 6, 2015)

Se ve calentito si jeje, como le dije ese plasma caliente usa energía, y viene de la fuente de alimentación! si tiene 2 o mas fuentes de pc puede sumar sus voltajes, sin que se toquen los gabinetes metálicos coloca + con - de otra fuente y suma 24, y con otra fuente mas 36, esas fuentes pueden dar de 3 a 10 amper en los 12v, algunas "pedorrus maximus"   tal vez menos eso si...

El bobinado en el flyback el  6+6 tiene que hacerlo con el cable mas grueso que entre! yo incluso llegue a achatar el cable para que pase... solo un cable grueso no se calienta, también el capacitor resonante (ese de 1.2uF) suele calentarse... esta genial que los mosfets trabajen fríos!! hoy estaba por armar uno con irf 630 como el suyo, pero en miniatura (bien compacto)  el arco de mi Royer a 12v es medio pobre! pero a 30v ..... a 60v se transforma y da un poquito de miedo, lo bueno es que trabaja bien frío! hoy lo limpie reforzé unas soldaduras cambie cables y luego de lustrar la parte de las pistas como no tenia barniz lo pinte con sintético no quedo muy lindo pero se va a mantener limpio! 

Un detalle es que el transformador de microondas suele calentarse incluso sin un bobinado secundario, ya que trabaja saturado... osea incluso sin consumo se calienta rápidamente calentando los bobinados que hagamos!


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 7, 2015)

Me quedé con esto que me habías dicho...
_puede poner de a 2 juntos con un solo zvs para ambos y sus salidas de alta tensión en serie,_

Busque otro flyback, me costó porque muchos no funcionaban(uno incluso me calentó peligrosamente hasta los mosfet)
Entonces llegué a la conclusión, que si en la búsqueda del negativo, no arroja una tensión decente, no vale la pena probarlos en el driver.
Así que deseché seis(que serán destripados).
Pero con el que funcionó.....




Y este es el arco, que en realidad es mas largo, pero no podía manejar celu y negativo a la vez.



Como puede verse, tiene 3,5 cm de largo, y por momentos superó los 4, pero luego comienza a calentarse.


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 7, 2015)

Fíjese así!!
Así no usa un doble bobinado sino uno solo! y no le queda tan pesado al driver! 
Saludos! espero que se este divirtiendo!!


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola a todos, tuve un pequeño percance, y murieron mis IRF, junto con los zenner.
Pero antes de eso, pude hacer este pequeño dispositivo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyApzUhg1eo&feature=youtu.be


PD:Ruso, me sirvio el Catcher.


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 9, 2015)

Quedó bueno pepe! en verdad nunca le tuve fé a los irf 630 y tengo muchos así que armaré uno para ver como anda! ahí ya había usado el transformador de microondas rebobinado?? lo que me sigue sin gustar es el inductor de pc jeje si vió el que hice yo, use un transformador comun esos de 12v, pero rebobinado como inductor con un alambre de 1 mm como 60 vueltas, es muchisimo si pero el arco es mas suave y se entrecorta menos en mi caso... 

Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 9, 2015)

Pero ojo, con el nuevo bobinado, eltrafo de microondas me tira 45V, y mayor corriente, ya que el cable debe tener como 4 veces la sección.
A la madrugada, reventé los IRF, y los zener, y creí quer me había mandado un corto circuito, pero no...
Acabo de petar otro par de IRF630.
Afortunadamente tengo muchos.
Me pareció que había muerto también el puente, así que por las dudas puse otro, con un capacitor de 3300mf por 63V.
Aquí una foto de los difuntos.

Si ves algo mal avisame.
En cuanto a la temperatura, calientan algo, lo que pasa es que la estaba tomando sobre el mosfet, y no sobre el disipador.

En cuanto al toroide, ¿Qué te parece si uso esto?



Es el estator de un ventiladorcito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Pero eso trabaja en alta frecuencia


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 9, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Es el estator de un ventiladorcito.



Noooo funciona 

pero si puedes usar el yugo de televisor


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 10, 2015)

De funcionar, funciona, si le das 30 vueltas con cable a una banana va a  andar.... es un Roger, yo estoy usando el inductor de chapas EI de cilicio de una fuente antigua.... y va bien, el primer inductor que use fue una barra de hierro solido, aislado con cinta y unas 40 vueltas de alambre magneto de 1mm.... y funcionaba... yo agrandaría las resistencias de 470ohms a 600 y usaría el primario del flyback con 6+6 como minimo y bajaria el capacitor a 1uf, pero deliro ya que aun no lo armé! YO probaría ese "inductor" con un voltaje menor para ver como va!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 10, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> De funcionar, funciona, si le das 30 vueltas con cable a una banana va a  andar.... es un Roger, yo estoy usando el inductor de chapas EI de cilicio de una fuente antigua.... y va bien, el primer inductor que use fue una barra de hierro solido, aislado con cinta y unas 40 vueltas de alambre magneto de 1mm.... y funcionaba... yo agrandaría las resistencias de 470ohms a 600 y usaría el primario del flyback con 6+6 como minimo y bajaria el capacitor a 1uf, pero deliro ya que aun no lo armé! YO probaría ese "inductor" con un voltaje menor para ver como va!



El inductor no es para que el *>Royer *funcione mejor sino que es para proteger la fuente. Es mas, coloca una bobina en el mismo si prende un led esta re saturado


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 10, 2015)

Por ahora, no me preocupa el inductor, ya que no dió problemas antes, eran ideas que surgían.
*Lo que me preocupa es el por qué estallan los mosfet.*

Ruso: Respondiendo a tu pregunta, salvo cuando usaba 13,5V, *el resto de las pruebas*, y a diferentes tensiones, *fue con el  trafo de microondas* rebobinado.

Pero en el primer caso, cable telefónico(poca sección), y en el segundo(poca sección, y corroción de las hebras).
Sospecho ahora, que ese segundo cable más largo y en mal estado, me daba 34,5V *pero tenía una resistencia implícita, que  ignoré.*
*Por eso al usar cable de mayor sección,* y con mayor tensión, hubo una suma de potencia isoportable para los mosfet.
Veré de cuanto puede ser la resistencia a colocar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

No será que el inductor no induce lo suficiente cómo para proteger los Mosfets  ?


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 10, 2015)

Todo pasó,* luego de subir la tensión a 45V* (estaba en 34,5v) y el detalle, que el cable del trafo ahora es de mayor sección.
Pero entonces, *¿Puedo usar un cable ligeramente más delgado en el toroide, para que tenga más espiras?.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Seeeeeeee , a los sumo se irá prendiendo fuego , pero el cable es barato 

Metele un yugo chico de nucleo , dale bola a SSTC


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 10, 2015)

OK, haré eso...
No tengo yugos chicos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 10, 2015)

vos saca la cuenta yo uso los IRFP250 y arden cuando los uso en corto y estoy hablando de 24V ahora me dices que tu le mandas 45V a un par de IRF630 donde crees que iran a para cuando hagas un arco que tecnicamente es un corto ( mismo fenómeno físico que la soldadora electrica ) 

 saludo


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 10, 2015)

si es muy probable que estén al limite! es muy verdad... yo los usaría a 30v y ejemplo 5a ... si bien también son de 200v como los que uso yo, como dice SSTC cuando haces un arco es como un cortocircuito, y ahí comienzan a correr amperes... y los míos son de 50a... una barbaridad! un BUEN inductor como un yugo o el trafo de una fuente de pc (esa EI de ferrita) ayudan mucho! si podes bobinarlo con varios alambres finitos mucho mejor!! creo que hasta el núcleo de un flyback es bueno....

También podes hacer trampa... dejas tu Royer como esta, en un voltaje seguro y bobinas sobre un núcleo sin nada, sin flyback, haces el bobinado 5+5 o 6+6 , y del otro lado haces unas cuantas vueltas (unas 30) y a esas 2 puntas las mandas al primario del flyback... o bobinas unas 10 vueltas sobre el núcleo y te conectas ahi, si bien en cada núcleo disipas algo de potencia podes mejorar el resultado final sin mirar tanto el rendimiento ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 10, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> si es muy probable que estén al limite! es muy verdad... yo los usaría a 30v y ejemplo 5a ... si bien también son de 200v como los que uso yo, como dice SSTC cuando haces un arco es como un cortocircuito, y ahí comienzan a correr amperes... y los míos son de 50a... una barbaridad! un BUEN inductor como un yugo o el trafo de una fuente de pc (esa EI de ferrita) ayudan mucho! si podes bobinarlo con varios alambres finitos mucho mejor!! creo que hasta el núcleo de un flyback es bueno....



Con el *El Rey Julien* hablamos una vez que en los datos que se brindan en el *datasheet* se tiene que tener en cuenta la potencia de trabajo de *los semiconductores* "La potencia nunca puede sobre pasada el valor determinado por el fabricante y siempre es 50% de lo establecido" y la tensión source/drenage colector/emisor jamas se puede pasar.. Entre palabra que van y viene dijimos lo mismo. "Que diga que es de 20A no significa que pueda hacerlo y menos a 200 o 60V" 

Al seguir la tabla racional de los semiconductores al subir la tensión se tiene que disminuir la intensidad y viceversa, pero por nada del mundo un semiconductor puede pasar los valores para los que fue fabricado es decir que el arco que lograste conseguir es mucho para un *IRF630 *debes esta satisfecho yo que tu lo armaría y lo limitaría a esa potencia


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 10, 2015)

Acabo de rebobinar el toroide,y parece que la sección del conductor no es mucho menor.



Sin embargo, como el plástico es de menor espesor, pude meter casi 80 espiras(más del doble),
Y mientras no alcancé a usar 2 metros del cable más grueso(alrededor de 1,85), con este pude meter 3,77metros (mínimo).



*No entiendo bién como utilizar un yugo*(pequeño o grande...
¿Utilizaría el conector de 4 pines que tiene, o tendría que revisar los terminales de las bobinas?.
Por otra parte, si bién no tengo yugos chicos, tengo "partes de yugos grandes", puesto que desarmé varios con el fin de reutilizar el hilo.
*
1**¿Puedo probar con el bobinado nuevo del toroide?*
*2**¿Influirá que el cable del trafo ahora es más grueso, y provee mayor corriente?*

Afortunadamente, había dejado una salida que proveería 30 volts, pero ahora le tengo recelo, y preferiría bobinar otro transformador de microondas(tengo) con cable similar al usado anteriormente.

*¿Que opinan?*





SSTC dijo:


> Al seguir la tabla racional de los semiconductores al subir la tensión se tiene que disminuir la intensidad y viceversa, pero por nada del mundo un semiconductor puede pasar los valores para los que fue fabricado es decir que el arco que lograste conseguir es mucho para un *IRF630 *debes esta satisfecho yo que tu lo armaría y lo limitaría a esa potencia



A esa conclusión llegué luego del segundo estallido.

Para colmo el Griego me dice en el arenero que estaba sobreexigiendo el flyback.

Y me decía(a mi mismo)...

Si hasta pude hacer un "ladder", ¿Por qué, como no me conformé con eso?

PD:2  ¿Se podría usar esto poniendo sus 2 bobinas en serie?



El alambre del que esta hecho, tiene casi un mm de diámetro.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 10, 2015)

En algún lugar leí que puede usarse como toroide un iman cerámico de parlante, lo que se hace es calentar el iman hasta llevarlo a la temperatura Curie y luego al enfriarse queda desimantado y puede usarse como toroide, que es bastante morrocotudo


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 11, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Acabo de rebobinar el toroide,y parece que la sección del conductor no es mucho menor.
> 
> Sin embargo, como el plástico es de menor espesor, pude meter casi 80 espiras(más del doble),
> Y mientras no alcancé a usar 2 metros del cable más grueso(alrededor de 1,85), con este pude meter 3,77metros (mínimo).



- Ya se ve bueno!




p p p dijo:


> *No entiendo bién como utilizar un yugo*(pequeño o grande...
> ¿Utilizaría el conector de 4 pines que tiene, o tendría que revisar los terminales de las bobinas?.
> Por otra parte, si bién no tengo yugos chicos, tengo "partes de yugos grandes", puesto que desarmé varios con el fin de reutilizar el hilo.
> *
> ...



- Tiene que limpiarlo (a veces se puede recuperar el alambre! y luego bobinar como viene haciendo! y SI puede usar un yugo grande, es mas incomodo solo esoo! y va a gastar mas cable solo eso...
- Los amperes no estan de sobra! si son pocos, cae el voltaje normalmente ya que este circuito consume lo suyo!





p p p dijo:


> Afortunadamente, había dejado una salida que proveería 30 volts, pero ahora le tengo recelo, y preferiría bobinar otro transformador de microondas(tengo) con cable similar al usado anteriormente.



Sisi estaría bueno comenzar a dejar los valores correctos "quietos" y variar un poco lo demás en busca de mejores resultados! asi no son tantas incógnitas variando digo...  



p p p dijo:


> *¿Que opinan?*
> 
> 
> A esa conclusión llegué luego del segundo estallido.
> ...



-Podria si y tal vez ande, lo mejor es.... probar!
suelen trabajar a frecuencias bajas, es un filtro de linea, son cosas ideales de "ver" simplemente intercambiandolos y viendo como anda!! como hizo con los capacitores! el que mejor anda se queda y ve otra variante que pueda ir cambiando!
Yo junte los materiales pero aun no arme nada  igual voy a usar 24v (2 fuentes de pc en serie) 
y otra vez la verdad de SSTC, ya logro MUY buenos resultados con esos irf630, luego de afinar lo ultimo como le dije, primero tira todo lo que la fuente pueda dar, y luego lo todo lo que los mosfets puedan aguantar y tal vez ya lo este limitando esos mosfets, yo jamas logre semejante arco con ellos (usando 555 o ka3842)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 11, 2015)

bueno viste el que esta la derecha de la pantalla que dijiste de poner en serie bueno pensa en paralelo y usa un yugo eso o usalo como va una en cada linea

Ver el archivo adjunto 126411


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 15, 2015)

Esata madrugada (único momento donde se tiene tranquilidad) pude terminar de armar otra vez el ZVS.
Utilicé el nuevo toroide con las 80 vueltas.
E aquí una imagen del dispositivo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 126622

Y un enlace al video.






Si se lo compara con el anterior, puede verse que el arco tiene una mayor apertura al final.

Por cierto, con el nuevo inductor creo que calientan menos los mosfet, pero además, el arco es más aterciopelado, y de mayor alcance.
Destacando que volví al capacitor de 680 nanos(el anterior tenía uno de 1,2µf), y  la nueva "fuente" tiene 32,6V. en lugar de los 34,5V, que tenía anteriormente.

Solo me faltaría aprender a medir los Enriques...
Pero estoy leyendo, y no hay explicaciones verdaderamente sencillas.
Pero...
Ya entenderé

PD: Por cierto, en el extremo superior del Ladder, hay 4,3 cm.

Y allí suele quedarse la llama flameando orgullosa.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 24, 2015)

Estuve armando este otro driver.....







E aquí unas fotos.





probé con 13,5V, con 22,6V, y con 32,5V.

No arranca para ninguna parte.

Probé aparte las distintas fuentes.
Utilicé en el driver, el mismo MJE3055 con el que había hecho el "Joules Flyback", probé cada componente por separado, salvo el transistor(porque lo dejé de usar andando).

Los  únicos detalle, serían que en lugar de la resistencia de 22Ω por 6W, utilicé 2 en paralelo de 47(23,5) por 3W.
Y en lugar de la de 560Ω por 1W, usé una de 2W mismo valor.
El capacitor de poliester es de 470nf, pero en las recomendaciones, dice de 33 a 680 nanos.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2015)

Hola *pepe* no sé si dices que te funciono o no 

este me re funciono es genial 

http://rayer.g6.cz.htm

El *SU169* puede ser remplazado por un *BU208* o el *2N3055*




p p p dijo:


> El capacitor de poliester es de 470nf, pero en las recomendaciones, dice de 33 a 680 nanos.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?



es correcto dice de 33 a 680 yo me guiaría con el valor que se dan en los flyback de los tele 

*Saudooo*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Estuve armando este otro driver.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Probaste invertir uno de los bobinados ?


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste invertir uno de los bobinados ?



No...
Esa prueba no la hice, inverti ambos, intercambié ambos, pero invertir uno solo no...
Probaremos.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hecho...*
Invertí el primario(que tiene 6 espiras).
Y voilá.
El arco se estiró hasta 4,5cm.
Muy parecido a cuando puse 2 flybacks en serie.
Ver el archivo adjunto 126214
Pero de mayor extensión aún.
Es muuuuuy ruidoso, y el perfil de la chispa es muy inquieto.

Eso sí, con 32,6V a los poco segundos entibia el disipador del MJE3055( y eso que como puede verse, es un disipador generoso).
*Así que ni hablar de probarlo con 44,5V *que tengo en mi "fuente".
Pero para un solo transistor, y no un auténtico "2N3055", es más que satisfactorio.
Si consigo ayuda, subiré fotos o video.

Dosme...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2015)

aaaaaaaaa no te oscilaba  si por eso tiene los puntitos las bobinas se llama polaridad 



p p p dijo:


> Eso sí, con 32,6V a los poco segundos entibia el disipador del MJE3055( y eso que como puede verse, es un disipador generoso).
> *Así que ni hablar de probarlo con 44,5V *que tengo en mi "fuente".
> Pero para un solo transistor, y no un auténtico "2N3055", es más que satisfactorio.
> Si consigo ayuda, subiré fotos o video.
> ...





por eso dice de 2 a 4 y 5 a 7 es la relación vuelta mas el divisor de tensión. Si incrementas la tensión de la fuente debes disminuir las vueltas de base y reacondicionar el divisor no creo que tengas mas ganancia. A la misma vez la frecuencia cambia 

me paso con eso de jugar con la relaciones tensión/vuelta/frecuencia, pero como por multiplicación siempre se satura el flyback... En pocas palabras quemaba los flyback


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 25, 2015)

*Lo de los puntitos, no lo sabía*....

Yo conecté *todo como está en el esquema*.


Pero bueno...

Ya funciona.
*
En cuanto al arco, es el de mayor extensión que he logrado.*
Pero el del ZVS, es un arco más "tranquilo", a la vez de mayor corriente, y me parece que el Ladder funciona mejor.
Aunque todavia no probé con este driver.
Y por otra parte, siendo calculados para 3,5KV, no parece buena idea tratar de sacar mas de esos pobres flybacks.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> *Lo de los puntitos, no lo sabía*....
> 
> Yo conecté *todo como está en el esquema*.
> 
> ...



prueba con el capacitor hasta que resuene, si se llama *pictografia* lo tuyo 






en cuanto la estabilidad del arco es que el ZVS es una señal senoidal dulce dulce y no se deforma cuando haces un gap  

en cambio el driver que armaste es de pulsos y bastante inestables  *me guta*


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 28, 2015)

Yo por precio uso el Bu208a .... unos $7. aunque siempre el 2n3055 anda mejor, (no muy lejos de los 15v de alimentación) 

El driver que deje armado como... estable es el del 555 con regulador de 12v +bu208 simplemente aun no lo he podido romper jejeje

Voy a intentar ponerle un mosfet para patear el TRH.... (entre 555 y Bu) el 2N3055 anda mucho mejor pero hay que cuidarlo mas...

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

Y que diferencia de precio con el BU508 ?


----------



## shevchenko (Mar 28, 2015)

$15 pero ese viene en to220 no? usted dice que es mejor??
También consigo el bu208H (to-3) y esta $14 por que, no sé.

igual insisto en que es mas facil y eficiente usar la parte "hot" de una fuentesucha que no ande, sacamos sus transistores y ponemos 2 mosfets segun el voltaje de alimentacion, yo use 2 transistores horizontales bu208... los que trae tambien funcionan bien.
para que arranque hay que meter 1 pulso en el transformador driver y queda andando.
El primario sobre la parte exterior del nucleo tambien sera segun el voltaje (unas 30 vueltas para unos 70v en alterna anda bien) 10 vueltas para 20v se puede variar segun resultado (yo use cable telefonico...)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> si, pepe lo conozco al circuito, solo preguntaba si se referían a eso mismo, justo estaba preparando un video para el uso del osciloscopio PC con visual analyser sobre el funcionamiento del ladrón de joules y visualización de las formas de onda y buscando llegue al hilo este



*teóricamente* es el mismo circuito solo que sacamos el Led y colocamos una carga inductiva o *chisporroteante *


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 30, 2015)

Digamos que el Flyback, ocupa el lugar de la carga, y del toroide.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por cierto, Si a alguien le interesa, la forma en que conecté (*para que funcionara*) el ultimo que construí, es esta.



Como puede verse, "eliminé los puntitos".
A mi (ignorante) modo de ver, es más claro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 1, 2015)

Estaba mirando el circuito de* Eskaleno* y pensaba si se hace con transistores PNP no seria mejor para excitar la compuerta de MOSFET porque desde la forma que lo presenta el en la base tiene 2300Ω y yo pensaba que de no poder poner de forma directa solo el transistor PNP se le podría colocar resistencia de bajo valor caso de R5 y R6 "en el caso de agregarle" ... 

que opinan 

saludos colegas y amigos.

_Circuito que presento *Eskaleno*_ 



_y la version PNP que digo yo es básicamente lo mismo solo que cambia la distribución de los componentes._


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 1, 2015)

SSTC creo que vi en los libros mas TU versión del circuito que la anterior.... voy a buscar y a sacar unas fotos, le comento que las flyback auto-oscilantes de muy baja potencia tipo 30 watts usan un circuito extrañamente parecido...  y compensan con un opto con un transistor de ambos lados del opto... espero se entienda saco algunas fotos ahora y busco algún libro, también voy a subir otras imágenes de fuentes conmutadas para robar algo... digo... Hacer algo.

Fotos del libro "SCR Manual. 3ra edición". 1964 Canadá. impreso en U.S.A
primer imagen es sobre lo que habla SSTC

Segunda de un oscilador de bloqueo... de los antiguos, mañana saco fotos decentes o dibujo bien, lo bueno es que tienen los componentes con sus valores!

OffTopic (hay un chopper para Hombres hermoso.....)

Si ya se horribles imágenes...


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 4, 2015)

Encontré este otro no es el del libro pero esta muy parecido.
dejo otras variantes, estoy probando algunas simples sin el secundario del flyback, en vez del secundario, voy a bobinar unas pocas vueltas para disparar un mosfet o trh y que este conmute el Flyback, ademas de que esta facil para hacer otro bobinado mas y hacer algo tipo pushpull o halfbridge  que ya probé pero lo bien que andaba se descompensaba con los huevos fritos que podía hacer en el disipador...


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 10, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Encontré este otro no es el del libro pero esta muy parecido.
> dejo otras variantes, estoy probando algunas simples sin el secundario del flyback, en vez del secundario, voy a bobinar unas pocas vueltas para disparar un mosfet o trh y que este conmute el Flyback, ademas de que esta facil para hacer otro bobinado mas y hacer algo tipo pushpull o halfbridge  que ya probé pero lo bien que andaba se descompensaba con los huevos fritos que podía hacer en el disipador...



Alguna vez me dijiste que con el circuito del 3842, se podía hacer un driver eficiente...
 ¿Te referías a esto?





Como verás, tengo 2, así que si es esto, tengo algo con que comenzar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 11, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 127979

Esas plaquitas pertenecen a televisores viejos de los años 80 

*buen recycle* 

Si funciona solo hace falta el ruso 

saludo


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 11, 2015)

sisi son esos jeje busca que mas atras hay esquemas, del uc 384x, la salida pwm es en la pata 6, si no tiene nada conectado tenes que conectarle una resistencia de 40 ohms para comenzar, luego a la base de algun mosfet. el emisor del mosfet lleva una resistencia de 0.47 ohms que va a gnd, colector del mosfet va al primario del flyback, el otro pin del primario del flyback va a vcc+ de tu fuente, que debería ser de 24v 1a
no mas de 30v, ni menos de 22 por que no arranca. vcc+ del integrado es pin 7. gnd suele ser 5 aunque puede haber mas de 1 pin a gnd, entre el pin 4,8 y gnd hay unos capacitores tipo lenteja y una RESISTENCIA esa es la de la frecuencia una vez que arranque la cambias por un potenciometro de 1k o 5k y tenes frecuencia variable... busque con paciencia, cuando este seguro enchufe el soldador! si va a usar un irf630 alimente el pin del flyback con menos de 24v (osea usa 1 fuente de 24 para el ic, y otra cualquiera chica para el primario del flyback ( un pin 12v por ejemplo, el otro pin al colector del mosfet, las 2 fuentes DEBEN compartir el negativo, osea 2 fuentes diferentes y une sus negativos) la potencia de ese driver es terrible!


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 11, 2015)

Ya estuve leyendo algo.
Me va a llevar un tiempo elaborar toda esa información.
Luego veré.


----------



## OscarO (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola, buena tardes.
Soy nuevo en este foro pero ya hace tiempo que sigo proyectos por aquí jejeje.

Después de la presentación mas cutre que se me haya podido ocurrir me gustaría pasaros unos esquemas para que me digais si lo veis viable, no se por que pero hay algo que no me cuadra (HE DE DECIR QUE ESTOY ESTUDIANDO ELECTRÓNICA MUY POR ENCIMA) este diseño lo he sacado de Internet, pero me gustaría que lo vieseis y si hay algún aspecto a mejorar

Antes de nada os comento por encima mis dudillas a ver si podemos sacar algo en claro 
1º El circuito de la bobina que esta subrallado se conecta negativo con negativo... esto no podria ser no? 

Tambien decir que todo lo encuadrado con el subrallador es la bobina de encendido y pensando esto asi con conectar la parte de arriba al negativo sobraria? esa es otra cuestion...
un saludo. Tambien hay un positivo conectado a masa... no se espero vuestra opinion si tiro esto a la basura o que...


----------



## Sikandar (May 10, 2016)

Hola anteriormente ya habia solicitado su ayuda ya que hice un driver el cual es muy ineficiente y el arco electrico que generaba con una bateria de litio de 12V 4.8Ah no duraba mas de 1 segundo y era muy pequeño y me aconsejaron que cambiara el transistor 2N3055 por el que viene en la misma placa del flyback, entonces procedi a revisarla y vi que tiene un transistor D1163A y un circuito amplificador TBA820M muy parecido a un circuito integrado ademas de algunos otros componentes, creo que muchos de los componentes de la placa me podrian servir para un driver mas potente y eficaz, que opinan. Les adjunto la foto de la placa. 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2016)

Sikandar dijo:


> Hola anteriormente ya habia solicitado su ayuda ya que hice un driver el cual es muy ineficiente y el arco electrico que generaba con una bateria de litio de 12V 4.8Ah no duraba mas de 1 segundo y era muy pequeño y me aconsejaron que cambiara el transistor 2N3055 por el que viene en la misma placa del flyback, entonces procedi a revisarla y vi que tiene un transistor D1163A y un circuito amplificador TBA820M muy parecido a un circuito integrado ademas de algunos otros componentes, creo que muchos de los componentes de la placa me podrian servir para un driver mas potente y eficaz, que opinan. Les adjunto la foto de la placa.
> Gracias de antemano.



Con ese mismo transistor, puedes hacer esto...

Ver el archivo adjunto 124958

Es lo más sencillo que encontrarás.
Y funciona, eso sí, tal vez debas subir un poco la tensión(unos 15V), *pero solo tal vez*.


----------



## Sikandar (May 11, 2016)

Ok gracias pero en la placa de donde saqué el Flyback, encontré también un circuito integrado CD1366CP y en el datasheet dice que se utiliza como ocilador para Flyback, y quisiera hacer un driver con ese circuito integrado ya que eh visto que aumentan mucho la potencia de salida.
El problema es que no entiendo todavía mucho sobre estos circuitos, por eso solicitó su ayuda.


----------



## yosimiro (May 11, 2016)

Por eso te recomendé ese, si lo que quieres es una chispa larga, usa el Boggins driver, que está en este mismo hilo.

Si quieres un "señor arco", debes realizar el ZVS.

Pero como dices que no entiendes bién el circuito, te sugerí el más sencillo.

En la web, no se ven muchos ejemplos de drivers, con gran arco, que se basen en integrados.

Pero si buscas ZVS, encontrarás cientos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2016)

Sikandar dijo:


> Ok gracias pero en la placa de donde saqué el Flyback, encontré también un circuito integrado CD1366CP y en el datasheet dice que se utiliza como ocilador para Flyback, y quisiera hacer un driver con ese circuito integrado ya que eh visto que aumentan mucho la potencia de salida.
> El problema es que no entiendo todavía mucho sobre estos circuitos, por eso solicitó su ayuda.



Si no conoces mucho de integrado vas a perder mucho tiempo y no lograras nada con el CD1366. El mismo es un complejo integrado que se diseño para encontrar la sincronizacion de la etapa h y tu lo quieres para hacer chipas !!! Vas a tener muchos dolores de cabeza dos transistores astable entregan mas potencia y perfeccion a la hora de hacer arquito. Suelen confundir mucho elevar la tension a desvordar arcos son dos cosas diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## Sikandar (May 17, 2016)

Gracias por sus comentarios. Ya lo pense y me voy a armar el ZVS pero consegui 2 capacitores CBB de 105J 250V y 1 de 223J 630V, no habra problema si los pongo en serie?


----------



## yosimiro (May 17, 2016)

Sikandar dijo:


> Gracias por sus comentarios. Ya lo pense y me voy a armar el ZVS pero consegui 2 capacitores CBB de 105J 250V y 1 de 223J 630V, no habra problema si los pongo en serie?



Ya con el primero solo, funciona.
A mí me funcionó con más, y con menos también.
O sea, funciona con varias configuraciones de capacitores.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2016)

Coinsido con mi amigo yosimiro, con el de 1 microfaradio alcanza. Prueba solo dando 3+3 vuelta y me comentas los resultados !!


----------



## jorger (May 17, 2016)

La mejor configuración con el ZVS es con un condensador de 680nF y 6+6 vueltas en el primario. Si quieres eficiencia, claro.


----------



## Sikandar (May 17, 2016)

Pues ya monte el driver del ZVS en una Protoboard y no me anda con la bateria de 12v 4.8A nadamas se escucha un ligero "click" en el Flyback. 
Y como en el anterior driver se apaga el led de la bateria, ya probe embobinando el nucleo de ferrita con alambre magneto delgadito como el de instalacion telefonica, con cable estañado #24 y con cable de bocina #20 y fue el mismo resultado con todos los embobinados, creo que necesita mucho mas amperaje. Intentare con un eliminador de laptop solo para probar, auque me gustaria que se pudiera usar con baterias recargables.


----------



## yosimiro (May 18, 2016)

Sospecho que necesitas más tensión.


----------



## jorger (May 19, 2016)

Sikandar dijo:


> Pues ya monte el driver del ZVS en una Protoboard y no me anda con la bateria de 12v 4.8A nadamas se escucha un ligero "click" en el Flyback.
> Y como en el anterior driver se apaga el led de la bateria, ya probe embobinando el nucleo de ferrita con alambre magneto delgadito como el de instalacion telefonica, con cable estañado #24 y con cable de bocina #20 y fue el mismo resultado con todos los embobinados, creo que necesita mucho mas amperaje. Intentare con un eliminador de laptop solo para probar, auque me gustaria que se pudiera usar con baterias recargables.


Algo tienes mal. El ZVS en ausencia de carga no consume prácticamente nada. Y en carga dependiendo de la tensión a la que lo alimentas y las vueltas que le pusiste al primario consumirá mas o menos, pero de primeras debe funcionar hasta con la peor batería de 12v que puedas encontrar.
Insisto, algo tienes mal conectado. O algun/os componentes mal. El ZVS es un oscilador que se conforma con casi cualquier fuente de alimentación superior a 11v (si, superior a once voltios). Dicho de otro modo, es un circuito realmente eficiente que solo va a exigir lo que le pidas.
Pd: cuando está en funcionamiento no se escucha nada.
Un saludo.


----------



## yosimiro (May 19, 2016)

Para comenzar, no parece una buena idea, conectar esto *mediante un protoboard.*


----------



## Sikandar (May 20, 2016)

Pues ya lo revise y por mas que lo repaso no encuentro nada mal, segun yo, lo montare en un PCB pero antes probare con otro flyback. Ahi les comento que tal.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 1, 2016)

Ya que se usan los circuitos de lámparas ahorradoras.

¿Se podrán usar estos balastos electrónicos para el mismo fín ? (hacer chispazos).

E aquí el diagrama de salida del mismo.




Es que me encontré unos cuantos, y antes de destriparlos, podría divertirme un poco.


Y tal vez, no los destripe.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 1, 2016)

SISI funcionan, siempre es mejor usar el/un bobinado original del flyback!
Lo que quiero probar es un CDI de moto!! Alimentado con 12v y señal con un 555


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 1, 2016)

Me imagino, que será conectando los dos extremos de ese diagrama...

¿No?

Por otra parte, estuve leyendo en otros blogs, que ese bobinado interno, solo soporta hasta 120V.

Y en  este balasto dice que tiene 430V de salida.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Oct 30, 2016)

¡Hola amigos!

Solicitó su ayuda para que puedan orientarme y ayudarme con unas dudas que me han surgido en un proyecto que emprendí. Sucede que estoy haciendo una bobina de tesla y para ello elaboré una fuente de alto voltaje con un Flyback de TV B/N. El circuito lo alimento con una fuente de 12 VDC. Primero un LM555 en modo astable genera los pulsos, pero ahi es donde tengo la duda. Porque probé varias configuraciones y me funcionó muy bien RA=10K y RB=1K, C=22 pF. Sin embargo según mis calculos eso me da más de 5MHz, algo que no puede ser posible porque el LM555 solo trabaja a lo mucho a los 2MHz, ¿Que frecuencia estoy generando con esa configuracion? ¿Me pueden recomendar alguna?. Posteriormente un 2N2222 controla un MOSFET IRFZ22. Subiré el esquemático en cuanto me sea posible. Dejo un video para que visualicen los resultados. ¿Creen que la fuente pueda ser viable para la bobina?


----------



## jjra (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola! Después de tener un tiempo abandonado esto de los flybacks y solo haber usado el circuito oscilador del 2n3055 (poco rendimiento), me he animado y he construido el ZVS, cuyos resultados son bastante mejores, pero tengo un par de dudas y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión. 

El circuito lo he montado con los IRFP240 (20A 200V), diodos rápidos BY299, el condensador es de 0,82uF y 5+5 en el flyback, creo que hasta ahí bien.

Pero solo tenía un diodo zener de 12 voltios, así que como disponía de dos de 6V le coloqué estos, no se si sera bueno para el circuito o de que manera le afectará. La inductancia le dí 23 vueltas, no se si serán pocas... El caso es que el circuito lo alimenté con 24V a 4A y daba arcos interesantes pero de vez en cuando, al dejar el circuito en vacio deja de oscilar. También probé a alimentarlo con 24 a 8A y el circuito no funciona, no oscila. 

Si podéis aconsejarme sería de gran ayuda. Aún así me encanta como responde este driver en comparación con el del 2n3055.

PD: No se si colocando los dos zener de 6V en serie sería equivalente a uno de 12V, así podria usarlos con el que ya dispongo de 12V

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2016)

Poné de un lado el zener de 12 V y del otro lado los dos de 6 V  en serie 

Posiblemente con 6 V no estés gatillando bien


----------



## jjra (Nov 23, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné de un lado el zener de 12 V y del otro lado los dos de 6 V  en serie
> 
> Posiblemente con 6 V no estés gatillando bien



Existe riesgo de que se puedan quemar los mosfets si no funciona lo de los zener en serie?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2016)

Los zeners en serie se suman . . . 6Vz + 6 Vz = 12 Vz

Toda la vida se han usado en serie !


----------



## jjra (Nov 23, 2016)

Bueno, le he dado mas vueltas a la inductancia, sobre las 40, he puesto en un mosfet los dos zener de 6 en serie y en el otro el zener de 12, y el resultado ha mejorado, ahora no deja de oscilar y puedo alimentarlo con 24V a 8A, con lo que consigo unos buenos arcos, de color blanco en casi todo el recorrido que rondarán los 8 cm. Dejo ahí un par de fotos que le acabo de hacer:












Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda, ahora a jugar con él un rato jeje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2016)

820nF para 5+5 vuelta no me suena a un buen tanque, deberías bajar la capacidad. El choque tiene que ser del calibre correspondiente al amperage de trabajo y la inducción al voltage con el cual se lo alimenta. cuando lo alientas con 24V tiene que tener en cuenta que los zener con los diodos rápidos van a sufrir mas y a la misma vez tiene que ver con la inducción del Tr de carga si no colocas algo que consuma el oscilador de bloqueara.


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 8, 2017)

Buenas noches. Queriendo hacer un arco eléctrico, con un flyback, he usado un 555 guiándome  con este diagrama:






A este, use un mosfet IRF540n el cual me resultó bien en el funcionamiento. Siendo alimentado con un transformador de unos 16V 4,5A. Ademas de ser un circuito simple, use otros valores de la resistencia y capacitor acorde a lo que tenia en el momento del armado. Y no puse la resistencia de la salida del pin 3 del 555 al mosfet, si no que fue directo. Al flyback use su propio bobinado primario. El circuito que use me resultó bien, funciona arrojando arcos aceptables. Pero tengo el problema de que el mosfet calienta demasiado, este está con un disipador con un cooler pero igualmente creo que se me quemó al usarlo 2 minutos, dado que como que se puso en corto el circuito y solo hace una pequeña chispa. Mi duda es, según hoja de datos este mosfet soporta hasta 33 amper.. Este esta limitado por mi transformador que arroja 4,5 amper máximo.. entonces, porque levanta demasiada temperatura y se quema aun disipandola?


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 8, 2017)

Pone un diodo de protección


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 8, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:
			
		

> Pone un diodo de protección



Si, me faltó eso en el circuito. Igualmente, el mosfet que utilizo es el adecuado o me recomienda algún otro? se que con este trabajó bien. He probado con un IRFZ24 y el arco eléctrico es menor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2017)

theghostmen dijo:
			
		

> . . . entonces, porque levanta demasiada temperatura y se quema aun disipandola?


Podría ser que el MOSFET no consiga llegar a estar saturado y trabaje en zona lineal.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 8, 2017)

Podrias bajar un poco el valor de la resistencia del gate a unos 15 o 10 ohms


----------



## theghostmen (Abr 8, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Podría ser que el MOSFET no consiga llegar a estar saturado y trabaje en zona lineal.



en ese caso debería conectarle un transistor, por ej, el 2n2222 para que este activase el mosfet?




			
				juanma2468 dijo:
			
		

> Podrias bajar un poco el valor de la resistencia del gate a unos 15 o 10 ohms



No utilizo ninguna resistencia en el gate, la salida del 555 va directo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 8, 2017)

yo probe unos flybacks se supone que trabajan al rededor de 15khz pero donde saca mas el arco es en 4khz 

si tienes por hay un transistor de salida horizontal funcionaria mejor


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 9, 2017)

Ponele la R al gate!
pone una R De gate a gnd de 1k o 1.5k
usa un snuber: diodo rápido o ultra rápido entre drenador y surtidor del mosfet, también agregale una R De 10ohms en serie con una lenteja de 1kv  103 102 101 lo que tengas....
entre drenador y surtidor agrega un cap bien cerca del primario del flyback (incluso soldado en sus pines) probá con 330uF 100uf  con un electrolitico o un no polarizado así lo pasas a modo resonante....
podes variar el gap del flyback y hacer pruebas...
si usas un mosfet tipo IRFZ44 48 o 43 tened que hacer TU propio primario de unas 10 o 15 vueltas sobre el núcleo, parte del flyback que queda a la vista, y usando un cable bien  aislado... el disipador del mosfet que quede aislado del mosfet y disipador a GND 
podes agregar una R de 5w 3w  varias de 2 o 1w en paralelo entre surtidor  y gnd para amortiguar la conmutación. ...
cuando termines el engendro comentanos....



Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 9, 2017)

puede que se trate de un transistor pirata , yo si he probado transformadores flyback con los transistores D1555 no se calientan ni tantito y sin disipador.

pero si revisas un D1555 adentro traen su diodo Damper que es lo que le llaman el diodo snuber, son transistores bipolares no tan simples en realidad por que segun la hoja de datos aguantan una cantidad considerable de voltaje y de corriente.

digo sale mas barato comprar un transistor de salida horizontal fue diseñado especificamente para transformadores flyback.


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 9, 2017)

sip son de 1500v 7A o similares 
hay unos de 2300v 5A y más aún..
el que anda bien  en esa configuración es el 2n3055 y esto es debido a su ganancia.... digamos.... es más sensible.... y maneja buena corriente...


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2017)

El 2n3055 es de baja tensión y se lo usa para fuentes o audio, en un flyback las tensión pueden llegar a varios cientos de volt o supuerar los 1000V, como dijeron antes, le faltan muchas cosas al diseño para hacerlo confiable, muchas veces lo simple no es lo ideal.

Pregunta, el flyback lo fabricaste según lo indica el circuito o usaste un flyback de tv?


----------



## Lamas (Abr 12, 2017)

theghostmen dijo:
			
		

> https://sites.google.com/site/uzzors2k/ET_Flyback_basic.gif
> 
> Use un mosfet IRF540n el cual me resultó bien en el funcionamiento. No puse la resistencia de la salida del pin 3 del 555 al mosfet.  El circuito que use me resultó bien, pero tengo el problema de que el mosfet calienta demasiado, creo que se me quemó al usarlo 2 minutos, dado que como que se puso en corto el circuito y solo hace una pequeña chispa. Este mosfet soporta hasta 33 amper..



Theghostmen:  yo utilizo un circuito similar para excitar las pistolas de pintura electrostática.  Tuve el mismo inconveniente del calentamiento.  Probé intercalar un transistor entre el 555 y el Gate del Mosfet, pero no funcionaba bien. Cuando no pongo la Resistencia de gate, se daña el Mosfet (uso 22 Ohm).  Creo que en las próximas haré lo que te recomienda Shevchenko sobre el diodo y el snubber (debí haberlo hecho antes)...  
Cuando el Mosfet se calienta demasiado, coloco una resistencia de al menos 5 vatios y 2.2 Ohm entre la alimentación y el drenador.  Con eso aun obtengo arco de buen tamaño y lo mejor que las pistolas han sobrevivido al maltrato al que las someten en el taller.
Probé con Transistor de salida horizontal, como indica TriloByte, y también funciona, pero como tenia una buena cantidad de mosfets seguí utilizando estos ya que los otros los tendría que comprar $$.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 13, 2017)

theghostmen dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches. Queriendo hacer un arco eléctrico, con un flyback, he usado un 555 guiándome  con este diagrama:
> Al flyback use su propio bobinado primario. El circuito que use me resultó bien, funciona arrojando arcos aceptables.



¿A que te refieres, con *arcos aceptables*?.

O sea, de que largo hablas.

¿Por que no buscas En este tópico...


*ZVS*


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 13, 2017)

sergiot dijo:
			
		

> El 2n3055 es de baja tensión y se lo usa para fuentes o audio, en un flyback las tensión pueden llegar a varios cientos de volt o supuerar los 1000V, como dijeron antes, le faltan muchas cosas al diseño para hacerlo confiable, muchas veces lo simple no es lo ideal.
> 
> Pregunta, el flyback lo fabricaste según lo indica el circuito o usaste un flyback de tv?



durante el corte del TR el voltaje se dispara si, y para eso está el contradiodo y el snubber. .
y en modo resonante ese pico se carga en el cap


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 13, 2017)

yo digo que se complican mucho

es tan facil poner lo que es que poner algo que no es de ahi aaaah ya entendi , si lo hacen del modo dificil y si lo hacen del modo facil *¿donde esta el deporte?*


----------



## jorger (Abr 15, 2017)

Si no quieren complicarse mucho.. miren éstos dos:
Ver el archivo adjunto 155395
Ver el archivo adjunto 155396
El primero.. el archiconocido ZVS. Sencillo, alta potencia y eficiente. Sin calentamientos extraños. Lo he usado hasta para hacer pequeñas SMPS de 12v de entrada.
Para 12v, las resistencias de 1/4w van muy bien.

El segundo primo-hermano del ZVS, es *exactamente* el mismo circuito que utilizan las lámparas de emergencia ccfl, solo que adaptado para 12v. Lo he montado varias veces para alimentar tubos de 14w durante usos prolongados sin ningún problema. Baja potencia. Eficiencia en torno al 82% en mis pruebas.
Debería funcionar bien con flybacks


----------



## Marce (Oct 10, 2017)

Buenas noches, si bien se que ya paso casi 1 año desde el ultimo post, me gustaria ver si me pueden aclarar una duda, (si los moderadores consideran borrar/editar el post no hay ningun problema)
  Yo arme este circuito hace ya varios años:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/788614/ _
En el cual uso un flyback, y un tip142, mi idea es crear figuras de Lichtenberg en madera, sin embargo no consigo formar los rayos.
http://www.ikkaro.com/files/fabricar-flyback-driver.jpg
 Utilizo ese circuito y probe sobre diferentes maderas: Pino, Kiri, Madera balsa, guayubira, con poca agua, mucha agua, con mucho bicarbnato, poco, etc, todo lo que se puedan imaginar,
 A su vez probe diferentes fuentes smps, ahora tengo una de 15v 3a.
 Y sigo sin siquiera rasguñar la madera, los videos que he visto usan trafos de microondas (el cual no poseo).
 Hay algo que le pueda modificar al circuito?, el arco no se forma por falta de miliamperes? por baja frecuencia? o porque nunca se va a formar utilizando el flyback?
 Muchas gracias por leerme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2017)

Armate un ZVS con el flyback , preferiblemente 30 V de alimentación , cuantos más capacitores le ponés , más fuerte se pone :


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 11, 2017)

En ese flyback driver usa disipador grande, si no arranca fijste de invertir la coneccion de uno de los bobinados!!
Pone unas fotos del montaje


----------



## Marce (Oct 11, 2017)

Hola 2me, bueno, voy a probar a ver que sale, lo lei a ese unas paginas atras y no crei que hubiera diferencia entre un circuito y otro, no asi utilizando un trafo d emicrrondas.

Hola Schev, el circuito funciona de diez, forma el arco y todo, pero en este caso yo quiero quemar maderas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2017)

Para quemar necesitás mas potencia , mas corriente.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para quemar necesitás mas potencia , mas corriente.



o un Royer/zvs incluso podes usar 2 flybacks en serie/paralelo. ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2017)

Hola *Marce*

Esos pirograbados se logran con tension continua y el agua no es agua es acido o en su defecto sal con agua y dejas que se seque y trabajas sobre la sal.

si la madera esta humeda el arco se te suprime porque se va por dentro, pero en si necesitas potencia un ZVS no es mayor a 60watts con toda la furia, un trasformador de microonda es de 350 a 700 dependiendo de que equipo lo saques !!!

saludos

*posdata:* no es importante la tensión, si conseguís un transformador de 80V 2A o mismo con una soldadora electrica y le pones bastante sal al agua chisporrotea como loco... mismo se puede hacer con los 220Vac de la linea, pero lo dejamos ahi. No sea cosa que prendas fuego la casa.


----------



## jorger (Oct 16, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> pero en si necesitas potencia un ZVS no es mayor a 60watts con toda la furia...


 
Hace años le saqué cerca de 200W *de salida* al ZVS alimentándolo con 35Vdc. Los 60W se logran con solo 12V.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2017)

jorger dijo:


> Hace años le saqué cerca de 200W *de salida* al ZVS alimentándolo con 35Vdc. Los 60W se logran con solo 12V.





el fly back tiene limitaciones, lo sabes no ?? ahora si tu lo modificas y lo mejoras  pero un flayback como el tiene...


----------



## jorger (Oct 16, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


>






SSTC dijo:


> el fly back tiene limitaciones, lo sabes no ?? ahora si tu lo modificas y lo mejoras  pero un flayback como el tiene...


Un flyback es un transformador, con un núcleo muy preparado para soportar hasta 300W de media (ya hubo alguien que usó esos nucleos en la SMPS de Mnicolau, y el mismo los usó también, por cierto). No hay ninguna etiqueta que ponga "este flyback no puede dar mas de 60W". 
La unica limitación que tiene el flyback es la potencia admisible por el núcleo, que es bastante, y la aislación del secundario. Nada más.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 16, 2017)

limita solo el grosor del hilo del secundario...
si usamos un flyback viejito el hilo es muchisimo mas grueso...
podes usar un flyback de microondas que tiene salida de 2kv pero todos los watts que necesita el magnetron...
Con respecto al nucleo... medilo saca el área y fijate lo que da... si elegis un nucleo de un tv grande, los 300w se quedan chicos  co el zvs con que rebobines unas 500 vueltas o menos ya da voltajes/amperajes interesantes..

mismo circuito pero un flyback de microondas  (no se olviden ) lo malo del royer es que no regule o caiga con poca carga, pero luego de esa caida recien comienza a andar de verdad 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/919965/


----------



## Loquequema (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, les comento que me gusta la electrónica desde muy chico, algo eh leído en revistas, otras cosas las eh buscado en Internet, conozco la electrónica básicamente hablando, y en esta oportunidad necesito que me ayuden a entender como funciona un circuito que encontré en Internet y que me tome la molestia de desmenuzarlo con el circuit wizard pero aun no termino de entender como funciona. 

Este es el circuito que encontré en Internet:


Este es el mismo circuito pero mas ordenado que lo hice yo en circuit wizard:


Para que se entienda mejor:
R1: 27 _Ohm_ 
R2: 240 _Ohm_ 
B1: Batería 9v
Q1: Transistor de potencia 2n3055
BC: (CONECTOR 1) Bobina chica(1 o 3 vueltas)
BG: (CONECTOR 2) Bobina grande(5 u 8 vueltas) 

Ahora bien, monte este circuito en la vida real y funciona de 10, también probé cambiando el valor de las resistencias, cambiando el transistor, cambiando las bobinas, y eh obtenido diferentes resultados, pero la cuestión es que eh probado muchas configuraciones pero nunca me pude sacar la duda de como es que verdaderamente funciona, como es que genera el tan alto voltaje en el devanado secundario, como es que genera tan alta frecuencia de trabajo y hasta donde se puede llegar en frecuencia y voltaje máximos. 

Busque mucho en Internet de como funciona este circuito y eh encontrado distintos tipos de osciladores, tipo hartley, tipo colpits, y muchos otros mas, pero la verdad que me parecieron muy distintos a este, por su simplicidad me gusto mucho pero me gustaría mas entender como es que funciona y les agradecería si alguien tiene conocimiento de este circuito me lo comparta, saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola, la idea de entender cómo funciona un oscilador, y es que se trata de un amplificador con realimentación positiva.
En éste caso la realimentación es por acoplamiento magnético.


----------



## Loquequema (Sep 23, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, la idea de entender cómo funciona un oscilador, y es que se trata de un amplificador con realimentación positiva.
> En éste caso la realimentación es por acoplamiento magnético.


algo así me había imaginado, que la bobina chica es la que activa el transistor mediante la bobina grande que le da la señal, pero como se a que frecuencia trabaja o cuales son los cálculos para saber las vueltas de las bobinas en relación a su frecuencia? gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 23, 2018)

La fcia. dependerá de la inductancia de ambos devanados, de la respuesta del transistor, (capacidad parásita de juntura), etc.


----------



## Loquequema (Sep 23, 2018)

Otra cosa que me di cuenta es que función cumplen las 2 resistencias en serie a positivo y negativo, porque toman corriente del positivo y del negativo hacia la bobina chica, pero porque toma corriente de los 2 polos y no solo de 1? es un circuito maravilloso, no se a quien se le habra ocurrido pero es un genio el que lo hizo.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> La fcia. dependerá de la inductancia de ambos devanados, de la respuesta del transistor, (capacidad parásita de juntura), etc.


Bien, gracias por tu tiempo roberto, no se que grado de conocimientos de electronica tendras, pero yo te cuento, desde muy chico me gusta la electronica, nunca fui a estudiar pero lei revistas y busque en internet, mi conocimiento es basico, y te paso a comentar:

Yo probé éste circuito en un núcleo de ferrita de esos que se sacan de los flyback de televisor, con la bobina chica de 3 vueltas y la bobina grande de 5 vueltas alambre magneto de 1mm, el secundario le mande 50 vueltas de alambre de 0.10 mm y me llego a tirar muy alto voltaje, no pude medirlo porque queme un tester, me compre otro y no lo quise volver a quemar, pero te puedo decir que al juntar las puntas del alambre salta una chispa de varios milímetros, ademas si lo dejo mucho tiempo me derrite el alambre, en pocas palabras, el circuito cumple su función, pero... quiero conocer su funcionamiento para ver si lo estoy usando a su nivel optimo o si estoy desperdiciando energía, ademas de aprender.

La verdad es que yo no uso el flyback, solamente la ferrita, hago los 3 devanados, y funciona, pero no se bien la formula para saber la frecuencia y cuanta corriente necesita.


----------



## 32Bitdistro (Abr 7, 2020)

Buen dia usuarios y moderadores de Forosdeelectronica! Lo que pasa es que quiero hacer un circuito que genere un arco de alto voltaje (arco de 1cm~) 

Encontre en youtube varios vídeos que usando un flyback de Tv antigua es posible, resulta que cuento con uno y siguiendo el procedimiento del circuito deberia generarlo.

El circuito esta compuesto por un transformador de 24V 3A entrada de corriente fase y neutro, de salida tiene tierra y dos salidad de 12V cada una. Al checar si entrega los 12V por lo que esta funcionando correctamente.

El flyback es de una Tv usada, podria ser que la falla este alli, aunque se ve como nuevo, sin ningun detalle.

Pues pasa que cuando conecto igual a varios circuitos de Youtube no genera el arco por lo que debe haber algún fallo en el diagrama.

Anexo diagrama y foto fisica del circuito desconectado. Si alguien tiene una sugerencia sera bien recibida.





De antemano Gracias.
Buena tarde!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2020)

El flyback trabaja con una forma de onda específica, no con la que entrega un transformador.

En el buscador del Foro busca *"taser flyback"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Movido al tema : Circuitos excitadores de alto voltaje con Flyback

Otros temas para leer e informarse :






						Arma de choques (taser)
					

Buenas! Antes de mas desculpe mi espanhol mas yo soi de portugal....  Mira gustava de saber se alguen ja ai hacido ou sabe como hacer una arma de choques (taser) ?




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Sacudida por alto voltaje , caja de toques
					

hola quisiera saber con cuantos voltios se da una pequeña sacudida una persona... como defensa personal.. muchas gracias




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Porra Eléctrica casera (Stun Baton)
					

Hola. Aquí les presento mi último proyecto casero.  Antes de nada, decir que no me responsabilizo de uso que se le dé al dispositivo. De todas formas la potencia del mismo es limitada, precisamente para evitar que se le pueda definir como arma. Solo es un mero juguete, unicamente capáz de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Flyback totalmente casero.
					

hola , tengo que hacer un fliback para elevar 9vol a 1500 los bobinados va sobre el nucleo central primario de 50 y segundo 500 espiras todo chico tipo flas de camara . el articulo que muestra como hacer el aparato que nesesito explica las caracteristicas del transformador, pero yo nunca hice un...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## HJDG507 (Nov 7, 2022)

Buena tengo algunos flyback y me gustaría saber de  cuánto kV son ya que no he encontrado mucho solo el de Samsung fcz 29a006r que proviene de una tv modelo cn723ap, le dejo unas fotos


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2022)

HJDG507 dijo:


> Buena tengo algunos flyback y me gustaría saber de  cuánto kV son ya que no he encontrado mucho solo el de Samsung fcz 29a006r que proviene de una tv modelo cn723ap, le dejo unas fotos



Y si buscan *aquí* (haz click)





Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2022)

El voltaje de salida de los flybacks es proporcional a las pulgadas del televisor al cual pertenecía !

Mas o menos entre 20 y 30 kVolt


----------



## HJDG507 (Nov 7, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Y si buscan *aquí* (haz click)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada


----------

